# MDPV Megathread 2 - Moderate Dosing Prevents Vitiation



## fastandbulbous

It's a learned high in the same way that say cocaine is a learned high. Unless you take the sort of dose that completely blows you away (which has an iffy comedown), it's quite subtle and you learn what to look for in it


----------



## Shambles

^ I would agree - I think this may be where some have come a cropper. I think people are expecting a much more in your face speedy rush from the stuff and it's just not there until you get to doses that cause unwanted side-effects. It's a subtle lift and an incredible aphrodisiac and that's no bad thing :D.



			
				Ascii said:
			
		

> Just out of interest, does MDPV have much of gurn? The wiki entry mentions strong bruxism as an effect but I can't see anyone mentioning that in this thread... Also, is there any pupil dilation as a result of use? (or none/little like amphetamine?)
> 
> What's the verdict on vapourising MDPV at the moment? Earlier in this thread people had been saying not to do it due to impurities, was that just in a certain batch? (Basically, would it be risky to vap it a few times?) Cheers.



In my limited experience with it, I've never noticed any gurning as such. But after a couple of redoses (or doing to much as a single dose) quite strong muscle twitches and tension. It's mildy irritating, but I suspect leaving a bit more time between dosing or using less would help with these issues.

As for smoking, I've not tried vapourising the stuff but have chased it on tinfoil and it does seem to give more of a rush and more euphoria. It also empasises the more fiendy aspects so a bit of caution is probably warranted .

I can't remember about pupil dilation, but I think it does. But little or no dilation from amphetamine . Methinks you need to find some amphetamine with amphetamine in :D.


----------



## fastandbulbous

> Just out of interest, does MDPV have much of gurn?



No, but I've found it does cause bruxism (teeth grinding) in my sleep (mostly when I've been a pig with it though)


----------



## Ascii

Cheers Shambles and F&B 

It's never a good look... attempting to eat your eyebrows! I might give vaping it out of a lightbulb a try after I've got more accustomed to the substance  

In terms of pupils on speed. I've never really noticed much in the way of a change in pupil size, maybe a little; like being in a darkish room... I was just hoping MDPV didn't give saucer size pupils like you'd get from methylone or MDMA. Admittedly, the speed I've had is pretty terrible quality lol, more like £5 bags of sugar


----------



## Shambles

Speed give you saucer-eyes like (almost) nothing else, I find. Unfortunately finding speed with any amphetamine in these days is a rarity so no saucer-eyes for me any time recently. At least not from speed .


----------



## androoo

no gurn really but i did take a chunk out of my cheek whilst grinding and didn't realise.. bonjella all week and its still incredibly painful when eating, drinking etc..¬!


----------



## nofx1422

Ascii said:
			
		

> Cheers Shambles and F&B
> 
> It's never a good look... attempting to eat your eyebrows! I might give vaping it out of a lightbulb a try after I've got more accustomed to the substance
> 
> In terms of pupils on speed. I've never really noticed much in the way of a change in pupil size, maybe a little; like being in a darkish room... I was just hoping MDPV didn't give saucer size pupils like you'd get from methylone or MDMA. Admittedly, the speed I've had is pretty terrible quality lol, more like £5 bags of sugar



throw it on plant carrier in a pipe, or a bong is best imo... if you really must smoke it


----------



## nofx1422

How would I know if I had the 2,4-substituted analog of mdpv?

 without mentioning sources etc ,(please pm me if you can help identify this with additional info), How would I find out?

I want to know what I had, so I can decide what to get made. This stuff seemed similar to the tan from germany a while back, but that was some time ago, and far less was consummed than with the current batch.
*
please delete this if its breaking any rules*

Now, I can tell you who made it, who was reselling it etc... I just need someone to tell me for sure the identity. Contact me, you know if you can help


----------



## androoo

nofx1422 said:
			
		

> throw it on plant carrier in a pipe, or a bong is best imo... if you really must smoke it



lightbulbs work perfectly well, cheap too


----------



## nofx1422

Yeah, guess im used to either hitting 50mg+ dmt or, meth, with a lightblub etc.

Just not enough vapour with mdpv and it tastes like shit, on top of some herb though....


----------



## nofx1422

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> ^ The Pringles of the drug world - once you pop you can't stop!


   ....


----------



## discopupils

Shambles said:
			
		

> Speed give you saucer-eyes like (almost) nothing else, I find. Unfortunately finding speed with any amphetamine in these days is a rarity so no saucer-eyes for me any time recently. At least not from speed .



Urgh this reminds me of the first time I tried speed,
my pupils were massive the whole next day and mother dearest noticed 8)


I'm just curious as to the actual effects of MDPV as I'm into my rushy, buzzy dancey stimulants (hellooooo 4-methylmethcathinone ).
Cocaine is only like this when you snort a line the size of Hadrian's Wall, and recently I've grown bored of all the cerebral peripheral bollocks that coke has to offer.

Would I like MDPV?


----------



## Shambles

Not for a buzzy, dancy kinda thing. It's really very mellow - not that speedy at all. Well, depends how much you take and how you take it, but it's much more subtle than most stims.

At lower doses it just gives you a lil lift and helps with concentration and the like, but nothing very spectacular. At higher doses it makes you incredibly horny and a bit spaced-out, I find. Any higher and it's all turns into a bit of a paranoid nightmare, apparently.

I found smoking it to be more speedy and euphoric, but also made it quite fiendy which is not good with peevee. Apparently injection is more of a rush, but haven't experimented with that method yet.

From what you say you are wanting, MDPV wouldn't really fit the bill. If you want to stay up all night having wild sex (or wanking yourself into a stupor) then peevee is your man .


----------



## discopupils

after actually getting off my proverbial arse and reading more of this thread I feel I might buy some anyway, as many people say it sorts out various "morning-after's" and gives motivation too which is very much needed as I am currently blagging my way through college and doing absolutely no work at home. I dislike that.


For a dancey RC I'll just stick to ze cathinones, although I'm craving a plain old stimulant rush without the serotonergic bits that these all seem to have.


----------



## Shambles

Can be rather moreish too - shockingly easy to go from a teeny lil line to perk you up to a 24-hour wankfest without really realising you're doing it. But I like it .


----------



## nofx1422

^How couldnt you?


----------



## Shambles

^ No idea, but apparently many don't like the stuff at all.


----------



## AuraithX

The 'brilliant white' stuff isn't really pleasurable at all - I've had some sitting in my stash for the best part of a year now..

Anyone figure out what it is yet?


----------



## nofx1422

I want to know too, is there more than one batch of this 'brilliant white'? Ive had tan stuff a long time ago, and this uk stuff. Is it mdpv or not? It feels like I would expect, and how I remeber mdpv


----------



## UptownOG

Miss Peks said:
			
		

> It's the sort of thing you'd have if you had to work 18 out of 24 hours a day, and you really needed to push yourself that little bit further. I personally like it, but beware of having more too soon (infact don't redose for a long long time) as you'll get quite anxious and you'll feel rather tense to say the least. I suppose it's also good if you want to go out and be awake, but not feel like you've had anything.
> 
> I give it a 6-7 out of 10.  I'd still prefer speed tbh, but it's a good replacement I suppose.



Very accurate description...i should have read your post because I did just that, re-dose waaaaay too soon and ended up geeking all night. At 9am, I had a dentist appt and was so apprehensive I was almost out of my mind. I ended up making it, not without restraining myself on the A train during morning NYC rush hour! Not a good move on my part, I realize this. This is the sort of "RC" that definitely warrants a xanax or two for the ride down.


----------



## Shambles

*The MDPV Discussion Thread - 2nd Dose*

Part one of the MDPV discussion can be found here .


----------



## sxoxyvg

AuraithX said:


> The 'brilliant white' stuff isn't really pleasurable at all - I've had some sitting in my stash for the best part of a year now..
> 
> Anyone figure out what it is yet?




I liked that stuff more than the brown one. I want to know what it is so bad.


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

This stuff doesnt appeal to me whatsoever, im a euphoria junkie!!


----------



## Shambles

Oh it can be euphoric alright, but not in the way that other stims are euphoric - at least not for me. Tis odd stuff. But good .


----------



## eDDe9

200 a gram in work, lmao


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ 200 what a gram, elephants, double decker buses... 

Which monetary unit?


----------



## eDDe9

Sterling quids.

The pound sign doesn't work on work keyboards lol


----------



## B9

Wow that's capitalism


----------



## AuraithX

Could you use a volcano vaporizer to vape this chem?


----------



## fastandbulbous

eDDe9 said:


> Sterling quids.
> 
> The pound sign doesn't work on work keyboards lol




£200 a gram for peevee?  Do some people actually pay that as well?


----------



## eDDe9

No one has heard of it until he brought it in. He paid £200 for it and is selling 'hits' which are about 25mg for £10. He'll make 200 profit each time lol.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Wait, he paid £200 and is effectively reselling it for £400 a gram  

I'm lost for words (& that doesn't happen very often )


----------



## MindSlave

Is there any point of trying to reply. This is third attemp. (before my in logging is to be questioned).
Read, two wasted replys to MDPV thread.!

Maybe I´d better just keep on reading, only?


----------



## eDDe9

Set it to remember you, and allow cookies from this site


----------



## discopupils

would MDPV combined with IAP be a decent MDA replacement or is MDPV not potent enough to provide the dopamine element?


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ I think you actually might need a dopamine releaser ie an amphetamine in combo with IAP


----------



## discopupils

Oh shite. There aren't really any dopamine-releasing RC's AFAIK, Apart from perhaps eth/dimethylcathinone but I doubt they're strong enough/long lasting enough. 4-fluoroamphetamine would have serotonin syndrome written all over it. And street amphetamine unlikely has any amph. in it at the moment to be honest.

eh looks like a combo I'm going to have to miss. Shame.


----------



## fastandbulbous

N-ethylcathinone would work perfectly well - you don't actually need that much of additional dopamine releaser as IAP causes some itself, just not enough to get into MDA territory


----------



## discopupils

I should think constantly re-dosing the ethcat would be a bit of a nuisance though, the short duration is what bothers me about most of the cathinones. BZP on its own has similar effects on dopamine as amphetamine and lasts 6-8 hours, that could sound a bit more promising actually  Or would ephedrine work? That's very easy to get hold of.


sorry this has nothing to do with MDPV anymore.


----------



## Shambles

Mmm de peevee for breakfast. Yum .


----------



## clara

I've IV MDPV the rush lasts thirty min. then you gradually come down its a very nice feeling. I've shot as much as 10mg at once; however this was on a binge, there was a lot of it in my system, I don't recommend doing that much at first. You might get sick. I've had both the light brown and solid white powders, I must say the solid white powder is much stronger than the brown, my guess is that the brownish powder is older therefore weaker.


----------



## phillop

Hi all.

OK, so i did 100mg of mdpv in 24 hours, in conjunction with ~18ml of gbl to avoid paranoia.

Its now 48 hours later and I still awake, heart seems very tempremental, went down to 55BPM for an hour or so, but seems to have gone back up now to 75, and shoots up if I sand up or move about to like 120-30. totally unable to sleep.

Which is probably effecting me the worst? The GBL or MDPV? I nearly puked earlier due to stomach ache (mouth started watering, but nothing came)

My stomach is probably like PH 0.1.

Any suggestions?!?

Thanks.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Leave it alone for the next 48 hours & remember how you feel now if you get the urge to take a large amount in a short period of time. From experience, nothing will take away the gut ache (except heavyduty opiates, but that's a bad habit to get into) - you just have to put up with it and not repeat what you just did


----------



## phillop

^cheers

Not a chance of redosing now.

IT doesn;t help your state of mind when you look on wikipedia and it says:

_Metabolic acidosis

In medicine, metabolic acidosis is a process which if unchecked leads to acidemia, i.e. blood pH is low (less than 7.35) due to increased production of H+ by the body or the inability of the body to form bicarbonate (HCO3-) in the kidney. Its causes are diverse, and *its consequences can be serious, including coma and death.*_

And then you reel off a whole load of the symptoms. Really lighheaded the main one.

Gonna keep drinking water and flush my GBL down the toilet with the MDPV.

This is awful


----------



## fastandbulbous

MDPV isn't going to cause metabolic acidosis (neither is GBL. I got a tad peeved arguing this point with people in OD who didn't seem to be able to balance a chemical equation for the hydrolysis of GBL to GHB) - what you have is excessive activity of the sympathetic nervous system from pigging on peevee combined with light headedness from GBL (I get it all te time with even low doses of GBL, which is why I've never had a problem with abusing the stuff. more tanm a little feels unpleasant) and rebound orthostatic hypotension , again from pigging on peevee.

By all means flush the stuff if you want, butI bet you'll probably end up buying more GBL (& poss even peevee) when you feel better


----------



## phillop

okay, thats very reasurring. Not in a good state of mind as you might imagine.

What is the max you have used the two said substances? Just for future reference, though I dont think I'm gonna be doing either again to be frank. Just wanna know how stupid I was, and you seem to know your stuff.


----------



## Shambles

I've overdone it on MDPV and GBL before myself. Involved a bit more that 100mg and 18ml too - over 200mg of peevee and fuck knows how much geebee, but well over 50ml in around 36 hours -  and I suspect I know just how your feeling right now - it is truly hellish and really does feel like you're going to drop dead. You won't though. You will be wired and anxious for a long time - even after your last dose. Took four days for me to finally crash but I had taken a fair bit more so you should manage to get your head down a lot sooner than that.

As f&b said, there really isn't much you can do about it other than ride it out. Once sleep finally came (and there was a lot of sleep a-coming) I was pretty dopey for a couple of days and just wanted to slob about doing as little as possible. Felt like I'd killed half my brain cells, but they were just sleeping and woke up gradually. Was fine after a couple of days rest and recuperation, but a peevee binge is a one-off thing - lessons are learned the hard way.

You'll feel a whole lot better once you get some rest and some nourishment into you. Whether you choose to flush what you have left is up to you, but for me it was a one-off deal. MDPV really does need to be used cautiously and you need to keep an eye on redosing. Three doses in 24 hours is probably about as far as I'd push it now. Hope you manage to get some rest soon


----------



## ZeuSSS

Thats even more reasurring 

I keep getting sudden faintness bursts, like a mini blackout, but never actually losing consciousness. probably palps where my hearts skipping a beat every now and then due to overstmulation. god damn. could defo do with some propranolol,

got some melatonin, but dont really want to add extra natural hormones into the mix frankly, might just confuse things further.


----------



## fastandbulbous

phillop said:


> okay, thats very reasurring. Not in a good state of mind as you might imagine.
> 
> What is the max you have used the two said substances? Just for future reference, though I dont think I'm gonna be doing either again to be frank. Just wanna know how stupid I was, and you seem to know your stuff.



I'm not proud of this, but I have comsumed 200mg in a 24 hour period during my days of excess with it, but I know someone who did in almost half a gram in the course of a weekend. It's remarkably non-toxic considering it's so potent a stimulant. I don't know what a toxic (as in life threatening) dose is, but it's way more than you've done, so have a cuppa and allow yourself the luxury of relaxing and veiwing your excesses with a non-panicky mind.

As regards GBL, the  most I've consumed in one day is about 3ml, but as I said I'm not a fan of CNS depressants. No doubt others will be able to set your mind at rest on that score (as long as you haven't had any other drugs with depressant activity eg alcohol, benzos or opiates)



> I keep getting sudden faintness bursts, like a mini blackout



On standing up etc? That's postural hypotension - it will pass, just be careful for the next few hours (and don't take any propanolol or your BP will be all over the place). Time is the antidote to what you've done - nothing more is needed


----------



## Shambles

^^ Yeah, I got a lot of that sudden faintness, palpatations and mini-blackout stuff too. Is a real worry at the time - and the anxiety and dsyphoria don't exactly help - but it does pass. I also didn't want to be adding anything extra into the mix when it got to that stage so just rode it out. Can promise you the best sleep you've ever had when it finally comes. Can almost promise a couple of days of zombification while your body and mind recover. And further promise you you'll be fine after that with a valuable lesson learned: Moderate Dosing Prevents Vitiation


----------



## fastandbulbous

Ahg more than one use of the MDPV acronym - very good!


----------



## ZeuSSS

I'll just have a beer and a fag and try to crash.

to be honest, I think the most damage has been done to my knob and my right hand.

I did take 30mg tamazepam yesterday, but that was over 24 hours ago and its gotta short half life so i should be ok with a beer or two I expect. though I'm no expert.


----------



## Shambles

Ha! Was pleased with that one myself, Bulbous One. Some good things come out of even the most rampant drugpiggery :D



ZeuSSS said:


> to be honest, I think the most damage has been done to my knob and my right hand.



That'll be about right


----------



## phillop

hmmmm. interesting. last two posts showed up as my bros account for sum reason.

damn, Should have stayed logged in and given loads of people some abuse.


----------



## Shambles

Did wonder about the sudden name change. Thought it was someone who was maybe in two minds about whether to use peevee again...

A beer curled up on sofa/bed and mindless entertainment to stare vacantly at should do the trick


----------



## phillop

fastandbulbous said:


> I keep getting sudden faintness bursts, like a mini blackout
> 
> 
> 
> On standing up etc?
Click to expand...


No, well i do get it when standing up too, but it keeps happening when I try hard to sleep when I'm really relaxed.

Am starting to feel slightly better..... less anxiety and just left with the odd side effects.

Thanks for the reasurrance, without this I woulda probably taken a trip to the doc/a&e and become another statistic.



....its not quite over yet though


----------



## phillop

I've got a feeling this page is gonna end up looking like a looooong messy diary entry. 

Nearly all side effects gone, apart from the occasional heart palp all I have to remind me of my binge now is a hard drive half the size it was and a list of certain videos from tube8 in my firefox download window that are so long I still haven't reached the end. I have entered the zombification stage. Feel like I need sleep, but utterly anable to relax in any way.

Hour 56. And counting. Will not bore people here with anything else unless interesting :/

If I reach the 100 hour mark, that may be noteworthy.


----------



## Shambles

phillop said:


> all I have to remind me of my binge now is a hard drive half the size it was and a list of certain videos from tube8 in my firefox download window that are so long I still haven't reached the end



A sure sign of overdoing the Perv Powder 

Drags on a bit does that zombified wiredness, eh? And the rest 

Hope you manage to get your head down soonest, phillop. Over the worst of it now - at least the freaky physical stuff has died down. Just need to find ways to occupy that frazzled brain for a while... seems you have plenty of that on hand though :D

Not too long to go now, I'm sure


----------



## phillop

just realized I got my time wrong, I've actually been up for 73 hours, I just started with the peev ~60 hours ago.

And I swear I just saw a chicken running across my room out of the corner of my eye. Cool! REM seems to be intruding into waking reality. Starting to feel tired now too. Night night *crosses fingers*


----------



## phillop

*uncrosses fingers* that wasn't working. Need to relax fully.


----------



## Urbain

eDDe9 said:


> No one has heard of it until he brought it in. He paid £200 for it and is selling 'hits' which are about 25mg for £10. He'll make 200 profit each time lol.



I know a bloke doing exactly the same. I paid a fiver for a 'hit' when I was coming down off some Mandy and being my usual 'chase the high' self the other weekend. I only had a wee bump, and I was noooot prepared to be awake for the next 6 hours, buzzing like a bee. Not bad in value for money I suppose. This guy is doing the norm: capitalising on it's unheard of status..

Bloody entrepueneurs.


----------



## parttime crackhead

the last thing id want when coming down off md is a stimulant that'll keep me awake for hours. the only thing i want when coming down off drugs is loads of grass & a duvet.

edit - & purple lucozade sport!!


----------



## Bella Figura

parttime crackhead said:


> the only thing i want when coming down off drugs is loads of grass & a duvet.
> 
> edit - & purple lucozade sport!!



try throwing in a benzo for extra relaxation


----------



## wibble

parttime crackhead said:


> the last thing id want when coming down off md is a stimulant that'll keep me awake for hours. the only thing i want when coming down off drugs is loads of grass & a duvet.
> 
> edit - & purple lucozade sport!!


Werd, except replace lucozade sport with ice cream or ice lollies


----------



## phillop

Just had a nice 12 hour sleep.

Much better. Defo gonna convert my GBL now to GHB to avoid the stomach ache.

Cheers people!


----------



## parttime crackhead

wibble said:


> Werd, except replace lucozade sport with ice cream or ice lollies



green ice pole 

i musta looked a right clown strolling back to my mates flat the other week out my tits on meph at 4am in the freezing cold in glasgow scranning an ice pole lol. i can vaguely remember making comments about my ice pole to people we walked past, fuck knows what i was saying, i think i was trying to hand fliers out to people aswell wtf? strange memories coming back from that night.


----------



## Shambles

phillop said:


> Just had a nice 12 hour sleep.
> 
> Much better. Defo gonna convert my GBL now to GHB to avoid the stomach ache.
> 
> Cheers people!



Glad to hear it, Phillop 

When it comes to Perv Powder, moderate dosing really is the best policy, hence thread title. Think most find out the hard way though - myself included. Really isn't a mistake you want to be repeating unless you enjoy overstimulated, erotomaniacal, sleep-deprived psychosis :D


----------



## phillop

Okay so a few hours ago I did another 3mg line as a work aid (no, I didn't actually flush it, though I was seriosuly close the other day!) Which has worked very well, did an entire 3000 word essay in three hours. And I'm starting to want to reach for a redose now. BUT.... bearing in mind what happened last time, I would like people to advise me on how much I can do without getting a bad crash. Should I keep it even under a total of 10mg? What do people here consider a *responsible* daily use of MDPV (ie, when its not being used for perverted reasons  )


----------



## Shambles

Personally, I wouldn't go much over 10mg in a day if you want to have any chance of sleeping. I try to stick to a three redose maximum in any one day to avoid madness - even that means difficulty sleeping. Obviously the less you use and the less frequently you use it the better - you don't want to be repeating your last jaunt I suspect, Phillop


----------



## fastandbulbous

I find that 'reasonable' & 'MDPV' are mutually exclusive...


----------



## Shambles

True, true, Bulby Baby... Was merely basing my "reasonable" estimate on being somewhat less than I usually use for unreasonable behaviour


----------



## phillop

Okay I just majorly freaked myself out. I did about 20mg of MDPV yesterday, and woke up and fancied some today (as I stupidly didn't finish off my wanking sesh yesterday) and have now done a total of about 10mg. I just had a really horrible heart palpitation, my whole left arm twitched and I felt really faint, as if I was going to black out. Had to go for a walk around the block to calm myself down and prevent me ringing the hospital. Hearts still going apeshit, up at 120BPM. Some GHB seems to have calmed me down a bit but I'm still terrified its gonna happen again and I'm gonna have a full on heart attack.

Luckily i've finished all my MDPV. I dont think that I can control my use so I'm glad its gone. Not gonna buy anymore.

What the fuck is the deal with heart palpitations like this? Is it anything to be concerned about? Just took some magnesium supplements, though dont know if this is really going to help anything.


----------



## Shambles

Peevee can do funny things to your heart just as any stim can, Phillop. Or it certainly feels that way when you've been binging anyway. Pretty sure it's nothing to be overly concerned about cos people have gone on some majorly epic binges on the stuff with no lingering aftereffects once they've finally come down and got some sleep and some food in their belly. You'll be fine 

I suspect it's just your body reminding you to take it easy for a bit - listen to it and you'll be fine


----------



## phillop

Thanks shambles, I stupidly did another 5mg layter that night and had a BPM of 160 for  about an hour which scared the shit out of me again. Its because I ran out of GHB and my CNS system was going into overdrive. GHB withdrawal combined with MDPV overstimulation is horrible. Nearly blacked out with the nerves at one point. Eventually calmed down and crashed after having five beers.

Got some xanax now to help if this ever occurs again. But I'm defo gving it a break now (he says snorting his final 3mg line, now it IS ALL gone, for GOOD). However nice it was at the time, this stuff is self desrtructing for me.

If I ever get into this state again (which I severely hope not) how much xanax would be good to calm the nerves? 1mg? 2mg?, bearing in mind I habe no tollerance to benzo's)


----------



## Urbain

phillop said:


> Okay I just majorly freaked myself out. I did about 20mg of MDPV yesterday, and woke up and fancied some today (as I stupidly didn't finish off my wanking sesh yesterday) and have now done a total of about 10mg. I just had a really horrible heart palpitation, my whole left arm twitched and I felt really faint, as if I was going to black out. Had to go for a walk around the block to calm myself down and prevent me ringing the hospital. Hearts still going apeshit, up at 120BPM. Some GHB seems to have calmed me down a bit but I'm still terrified its gonna happen again and I'm gonna have a full on heart attack.
> 
> Luckily i've finished all my MDPV. I dont think that I can control my use so I'm glad its gone. Not gonna buy anymore.
> 
> What the fuck is the deal with heart palpitations like this? Is it anything to be concerned about? Just took some magnesium supplements, though dont know if this is really going to help anything.



A few years back I suffered from sudden palps and a racing heartbeart, similar to tachycardia. This wasnt drug related, as I had never touched any back then. I was taught a technique by a nurse once when I had an episode. Basically, you clench your first tight, and blow into it for 5-10 seconds. Like your trying to blow up a balloon, but you cant inflate it.

This may or may not work for you, or indeed, any others, but this technique works for me every time if I over do it on stims. Im not sure how it works though, and will kill two birds with one stone and ask if anyone can decipher it's method for me!

Stay safe man


----------



## Shambles

phillop said:


> If I ever get into this state again (which I severely hope not) how much xanax would be good to calm the nerves? 1mg? 2mg?, bearing in mind I habe no tollerance to benzo's)



PV comedown and G withdrawal are bad enough alone. Together they are truly a Bad Thing. Is a combo to be approached with some considerable caution, in my view. Moderation and all that...

Sure you're feeling a lil better now, all will be well so long as you avoid the silly zone 

As for Xanax, dunno. Not familiar with it at all really. I'd maybe take 1mg, leave it a while to see how it helps and then add another mg or two as and when necessary along the road to Sleepyville.


----------



## rickolasnice

How is this stuff when using it for social situation? Meaning.. does it make you talk / be more sociable?

Does it boost your confidence?


----------



## Urbain

rickolasnice said:


> How is this stuff when using it for social situation? Meaning.. does it make you talk / be more sociable?
> 
> Does it boost your confidence?



Not for me it didnt, and that was abit of a letdown as im yet to grow up and out of my 'I cant be socialable if im not on drugs' closet.

I was thinking today just how short the peak is. For me after snorting a bump, it lasts about 40 minutes, and then im stuck with the horrible wired after effect, for HOURS. Not really worth it for me anymore. Unless im doing something wrong..


----------



## fastandbulbous

rickolasnice said:


> How is this stuff when using it for social situation? Meaning.. does it make you talk / be more sociable?
> 
> Does it boost your confidence?




I've seen it turn people into the human equivalent of playing a 33rpm record at 78 rpm - a lot of bearly intelligable noises that are intended to pass as conversation (well conversation in avery loose sense as it's very one sided and remains on any given topic for a max of 10 seconds before gibbering at a tangent). Had a mate call today and h'd had some - in the end I kept making him cups of tea just to get him to be quiet as he was jumping from topic to topic with no decernable thread connecting them - amusing at first but after half an hour it gets a bit wearing (as he was a mate I didn't think he was deserving of a," when talking endlesslly, here's a tip...  have a point to what you're saying". I have used it a couple of times when I was sick of someone's inescapable, nonsensicalwhittering).

Talking does not always equate to being sociable!


----------



## fastandbulbous

nofx1422 said:


> I want to know too, is there more than one batch of this 'brilliant white'? Ive had tan stuff a long time ago, and this uk stuff. Is it mdpv or not? It feels like I would expect, and how I remeber mdpv




Well the white stuff I was given a bit of wasn't peevee as I dropped a little bit into a hot solution of potassium permanganate and there was no safrole like smell (any simple compound with a 3,4-methylenedioxybenzyl group in it is oxidized to piperonal - 3,4-methylenedioxybenzaldehyde - which has a distinct, recxognizable smell even at tiny air concentrations) - methylone, peevee, MDMA etc all produce the smell if added to hot permanganate soln, but the white stuff didn't ergo it's not peevee. As to it's full identity though, best to find someone with access to a GCMS or similar


----------



## phillop

[rant deleted]


----------



## phillop

Right, so I have a choice of getting the 'white and fluffy MDPV' stuff available online from a certain UK vendor, or getting the same tan color stuff that I got before from a european vendor.

What have people here used? And which would you recommend I get? I found the tan stuff did the job, but am curious if the white stuff is better. White would imply purer than tan color, but thats not exactly the most scientific method of determining purity for sure 

Sucks we cant discuss sources so we all know where the good quality stuff is and what to avoid.  This stuff is still about as legal as pineapples so I cant see why we cant discuss sources for stuff like this. But rules are rules.


----------



## Shambles

I had some of the white variety recently and it feels very similar to the beige variety in many ways, but I'm pretty sure it's not the same stuff. Has more of a chemical taste, slightly speedier maybe, shorter-acting (needed a redose an hour or so after initial dose which I never do on the beige) and had more of a fiendish edge for me. Also didn't smell of spunk at all unless heated.

The subjective feeling is certainly similar enough that it's hard to be positive, but definitely not the quite same substance as the beige variety in my book. I'd take a very wild and deeply uneducated guess at it being something closely related, but it's not the peevee I know and love. Similar, but not the same. Beige is best.


----------



## Bella Figura

Tis a shame, got myself some of the white stuff, not that keen on ingesting unknown substances 

Will keep an eye out for the beige stuff whenever I can get it and see if I can notice the difference.

Currently on the white :D


----------



## phillop

fastandbulbous said:


> Well the white stuff I was given a bit of wasn't peevee as I dropped a little bit into a hot solution of potassium permanganate and there was no safrole like smell (any simple compound with a 3,4-methylenedioxybenzyl group in it is oxidized to piperonal - 3,4-methylenedioxybenzaldehyde - which has a distinct, recxognizable smell even at tiny air concentrations) - methylone, peevee, MDMA etc all produce the smell if added to hot permanganate soln, but the white stuff didn't ergo it's not peevee. As to it's full identity though, best to find someone with access to a GCMS or similar




Have you tested the tan/beige color stuff? Did that turn out to actually be MDPV?


----------



## Shambles

It is definitely odd. I've only seen the white stuff online and it's so near and yet so far. Rougher round the edges and just not quite as nice in general. Much like the brown PV in many ways, but with much more emphasis on the less enjoyable aspects. I suspect that a fair few folk who decided that PV was shit had the white version as it's definitely an inferior product in my view.

I'd say to go for the beige if a choice is available. Would love to know what the white stuff is because it's not unpleasant as such, just not a patch on the beige and not quite right somehow. Maybe a bodged synth that's almost there but not quite? Or a closely related substance with similar effect? Is the problem with buying RCs online I suppose - you kinda have to take the vendor's word that it is what they say it is which is a bit of a concern 

White does the job for sure - believe there may be some evidence for its effectiveness around the place recentlt - but the beige feels much smoother and generally more pleasing to me.


----------



## phillop

I'm now on an SSRI (citalopram) prescribed by my doc for depression and anxiety (which has been an ongoing issue for months now, which he finally thought SSRI's might help). So, any pharmacologists about (fastandbulbous!) would it be advisable to not use my occascional 2mg nootropic dose of MDPV to get me through my day at uni? Or would there be no reaction at all between MDPV's effects and an SSRI? I'm presuming that excessive MDPV binging should be approached with care while on an SSRI, though they do work on completely separate brain areas, so I'm not so sure. 

Also, will there be any contraindictions between my SSRI and the usual MDPV and GBL/GHB combo?

Any advise appreciated 

One thing for sure is I'm not touching any serotogenic drugs for a while now. My days of MDMA, mephedrone, methylone and butylone are over


----------



## phillop

I'm on the white stuff tonight and its nothing like the tan colored stuff. Speedy and alert for sure with a long duration, but with no euphoria and aphrodisiac qualities like my last tan stuff. The tan stuff produced an uneasy felling/anxiety when too much was consumed, which when combatted with GHB to calm my CNS left the most desirable psychedelic induced state I've ever reached. Was able to maintain this state for about two weeks on a near daily basis. Seems like a dream now. Ahhh. This white stuff does not produce anxiety in high amounts (just snorted like 12mg) but feels much speedier. 

Is pretty nice stuff tho :D Defo will work as a nootropic in small amounts. But NOTHING like the tan stuff. 

Would love it for someone to identify both batches and tell me what the chemical difference is and why the tan stuff is so much nicer, but personally lack the knowledge to even attempt identifying either. I'm presuming that the tan stuff is real MDPV, and judging from fastandbulbous's above posted chemical analysis of the white stuff its something very similar, though not genuine MDPV.

Would love to know for sure what they both are though. Being a guineua pig is always fun. But from a totally non scientific subjective point of view, MDPV feels incrdeibly non toxic with no obvious negative effects (probably due to the low dosage needed)


----------



## brokenbrain

I really don't think that I should ever touch MDPV.It looks like it would cause me a world of shit.Or four....


----------



## jimmyblaze1

MDPV - I on;ly just heard of this a few weeks ago...was called MDPK and I argued there was no such thing lol...

Anyways I've heard this shit is like mdma & cocaine's love child...my friend had some - the tinest amount, and said it was really amazing...called "Sonic" in a few places...very interested to try it...know where I can get it...but not spending any money on drugs at teh mo...detox :D


----------



## Shambles

jimmyblaze1 said:


> Anyways I've heard this shit is like mdma & cocaine's love child...



Don't believe everything you hear 

Unless you're IVing it when truly magical things happen 

I thought shooting crack was a rush. Not even close. IV PV wipes the floor with any stim I've ever tried. Other MOA are far more reasonable, less head-mashing, and generally more productive though :D

It's a bit like both (just about) but not really like either. Much more subtle... as long as you don't go overboard on the dosing. Or inject it. Or even smoke it, for that matter. Get the brown variety if you have the option. The white one just isn't as nice


----------



## phillop

Anyone tried smoking the this stuff?

Got just 5mg left and so was contemplating putting it in the ash of my bong and laying some weed ontop, and get the weed to slowly burn tontop, vaporizing the MDPV below in the ash.

Anyone treid anything similar? In waht doses?


----------



## Shambles

I've smoked it a bit, Phillop. Probably around 5mg usually - probably more with tolerance. It's more euphoric, shorter-acting and more fiendy than sniffing. Easy to go through a lot in a short amount of time... but if it's your last 5mg that's not really a concern, I suppose.


----------



## Tryptamite

I heard you weren't meant to smoke the stuff as one the impurities in it (begins with a p - can't remember the exact name) is very harmful to lung tissue.

A mate of mine got a bit of the white stuff. I desperately want to try it but I'm wary because I don't know what it is. Surely a few mgs of the stuff couldn't do much damage could it?


----------



## Shambles

I got through more than a few mgs of the white stuff and am still alive, Tryp. Not sure what it is but it's apparently not fatal... at least in the short term 

The impurity was pyrrolidine (I think) and was only in certain batches - white variety, I believe - but was a while back. Not sure if that's the case with more recent batches, but smoking unknown chemicals is probably not such a great idea. The brown variety is fine, but it's very easy to massively overdo it if you smoke it. Very easy indeed


----------



## fastandbulbous

The impurity is pyrrolidine (it's used in the synthesis) and it's the tan/light brown stuff that contains it at anything up to a few percent impurity. Pyrrolidine is actually what gives the tan peevee a fragrance resembling seminal fluid (!) and it's best not to smoke it as it'll not do your lungs any favours at all (it's the smoking process itself that makes it dodgy as pyrrolidine is found naturally in carrots) - in fact any highly basic amine isn't a clever thing to vapourize; the more severe (ie alkaline) the compound, the more it'll hurt/do damage (probably why there's no great group of users who smoke ketamine). I know people smoke freebase cocaine, which is reasonably alkaline, but when it comes to smoking stimulants, common sense & self preservation are the first two casualties (much as will happen if you smoke peevee)



> IV PV wipes the floor with any stim I've ever tried. Other MOA are far more reasonable, less head-mashing, and generally more productive though



The IM route is pretty spectacular as well, so much so that I don't even want to contemplate just how compulsive IV use would be. With IM, expect a 10-15 minute rush - obviously less intense than from IV admin. - during which I've been more than tempted, several times, to quote Dennis Hopper's character, Frank Booth, from the film Blue Velvet, namely,"I'll fuck anything that moves!" shouted with generous helpings of paranoid megalomania


----------



## Tryptamite

Shambles said:


> I got through more than a few mgs of the white stuff and am still alive, Tryp. Not sure what it is but it's apparently not fatal... at least in the short term



In that case I will have to indulge:D


----------



## Shambles

Thanks for clearing that up, Bulbous One. Chemistry really is never by best subject :D

Tryp: Best to try to keep that indulgence reasonably controlled - it can get out of hand without you realising it without a bit of care and you can end up dosing 24/7 for days. Stim psychosis a-go-go 

F&B: I actually found it not to be all that compulsive IV, oddly enough. The beige variety was insanely intense at tiny doses and the rush seemed to keep on a-rushing for a long old time. May have just lost track though 

The white variety didn't have much of a rush at all IV. Came on slow and steady and was much more like shooting low-quality speed than the brown version which was more like shooting high-strength coke.

Personally, I'd recommend sticking to sniffing (or probably eating but not tried that yet) for peevee. Much smoother and easier to not go silly that way


----------



## fastandbulbous

I've found that just about every route ends up with compulsive dosing with peevee to some degree. Best to get out the absolute maximum you intend to consume, then put the rest somewhere that access will be difficult/unwise for the next 12 hours (like under the mattress just before mrs f&b goes to bed. No way would the desire to redose counteract the deterrent effect of an angry woman woken up before she had to for work!), otherwise you will be into the rest of it like a terrier down a rabbit hole once the first bit is gone


----------



## Shambles

I'll have to try that one. I imagine Mrs F&B would be even less impressed with complete strangers fishing under her mattress for a pack of peevee for "just one more line"


----------



## fastandbulbous

I've seen at close hand how that one goes...   in a club once, some drunken idiot thought it would be exceedingly funny to grab her chest while on the dance floor. After a punch that downed him in one followed by a pretty forceful kick to the goolies, I bet he regretted it for some time afterwards. Hence my never being tempted to get more from under the mattress, regardless of any other factors!


----------



## Shambles

Ha! Sounds like a alightly-vicious-when-annoyed Mrs Shambles is just what I need then :D


----------



## phillop

Man this white stuff is shit  need about four times as much of it too.

Its like kinda half way towards the beige stuff. Speedy, Alert, and Stimulating, but completely devoid of the potent Aphrodisiac and Euphoric qualities of the beige.

I'm actually seriously going to get into chemistry and testing stuff now. Cant bear to keep using stuff I dont have a clue what it is. Those EZ tests look like a start. 

So, without someone over-running me with complex algorithmic bio-chemical differential inverse equations and what not, what would one need to test if MDPV is really MDPV? And how would you test for the main suspected impurities in MDPV batches? Dont know if any EZ test kits could do this or not. Chemistry really aint my forte.


----------



## Shambles

^ It involves potassium permangante, apparently. Not chemically minded myself, but sure I remember that one from chemistry sets... may have to invest in one :D



fastandbulbous said:


> Well the white stuff I was given a bit of wasn't peevee as I dropped a little bit into a hot solution of potassium permanganate and there was no safrole like smell (any simple compound with a 3,4-methylenedioxybenzyl group in it is oxidized to piperonal - 3,4-methylenedioxybenzaldehyde - which has a distinct, recxognizable smell even at tiny air concentrations) - methylone, peevee, MDMA etc all produce the smell if added to hot permanganate soln, but the white stuff didn't ergo it's not peevee. As to it's full identity though, best to find someone with access to a GCMS or similar


----------



## Tryptamite

That method unfortunately only confirms that the white stuff isn't MDPV. The question that everyone is asking -"what is the white stuff"? - remains unsolved.


----------



## fastandbulbous

> what would one need to test if MDPV is really MDPV? And how would you test for the main suspected impurities in MDPV batches? Dont know if any EZ test kits could do this or not.



Not unless they've started doing a portable GCMS testing kit! It can be done by chemical analysis means, but it's horribly complicated as it involves loasds of tests that just eliminate certain groups/drugs, but very few that are specific positive tests for an individual chemical


----------



## Dedbeet

Shambles said:


> Tryp: Best to try to keep that indulgence reasonably controlled - it can get out of hand without you realising it without a bit of care and you can end up dosing 24/7 for days. Stim psychosis a-go-go


In my experience, low to moderate dosing over long periods more brings on sleep deprivation psychosis, which really isn't all that bad.  It's high dosing in a short period that causes everyone problems.

I've been around PV for a long time at this point, seen incredibly stupid usages of it, and am amazed at how benign it is, considering.  The worst I've heard of is massive dosing over short periods, resulting in dopamine psychosis.  A very benign outcome, all things considered, and well-deserved too when people are that idiotic IMO.

And of course PV's famous "loss of control" which isn't fun but is actually pretty benign too, aside from the hit to people's egos.



> That method unfortunately only confirms that the white stuff isn't MDPV.


Ummm... the fact of it being white has nothing to do with it 8)  The question is 'which' white stuff, and it seems here the discussion is useless since we can't talk about sources.  I'm guessing tho that the quality of synth has a lot to do with whitish-tan stuff coming from recent well known U.K. source, and that the aforementioned really is MDPV.

-- The artist formerly known as MDPVagrant (_*heya F&B, been a long time... how goes it?*_)


----------



## Shambles

Dedbeet said:


> In my experience, low to moderate dosing over long periods more brings on sleep deprivation psychosis, which really isn't all that bad.  It's high dosing in a short period that causes everyone problems.



True, true. Short periods of heavy use can definitely send one on a wonky one. Sleep deprivation (and most likely not eating properly either) is messy enough though. If you haven't slept for a week then you may not be quite in need of sectioning but it can still get a bit messy, I find :D


----------



## Bella Figura

I'm so glad I haven't experienced sleep deprived psychosis. Sounds like hell.

I love sleeping too much not to (sleep).


----------



## Dedbeet

Shambles said:


> True, true. Short periods of heavy use can definitely send one on a wonky one. Sleep deprivation (and most likely not eating properly either) is messy enough though. If you haven't slept for a week then you may not be quite in need of sectioning but it can still get a bit messy, I find :D


Never made it beyond 4-5 days with MDPV... I find it's just not stimulating enough to beat sleep deprivation when it starts getting serious, so even that aspect is self-limiting... people are likely to just go to sleep before things get really bad.  

Now desoxypipradrol, that's an utterly different matter altogether... if it keeps getting more popular, someone's finally gonna answer the age-old question whether lack of sleep can kill us or not.  Think I heard someone mention being awake for a month and a half on the stuff... if it were anything but desoxypipradrol I wouldn't believe it, but I do.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

desoxypipradrol *shudders*


----------



## Dedbeet

cherrycolouredfunk said:


> desoxypipradrol *shudders*


Ditto... a spiked ball & chain aimed right at my head sounds more attractive


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

Could not agree more. I'd rather be stood in front of a firing squad.


----------



## Bella Figura

I'd still like to give it a go. At least once. As long as I had enough time to recuperate from staying up for fucking ages. 

Bad experiences?


----------



## Dedbeet

whoremoaning said:


> I'd still like to give it a go. At least once. As long as I had enough time to recuperate from staying up for fucking ages.
> 
> Bad experiences?


As I can't even put it into words, I'm not gonna try .  Admittedly, much of it was my own fault given the way I used it.  If you have any tendency whatsoever to binge, don't get near desoxypipradrol.  If you start with an _extreme_ respect for it and have zero proclivity to over-use, the experience could be OK.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

_*Extreme*_ histamine release. The worst I've ever experienced. 

Worse than codeine morphine or smack.


----------



## Dedbeet

Arrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... 

I hereby retract what I said on the 'white' MDPV from an ostensibly well-known UK chem source, a small amt. of which I recently acquired for research purposes.... if it's MDPV, it's crap.  Definitely has a stimulant effect, somewhat moreish like MDPV, but from there the resemblances seem to go downhill.  

Seems to require a higher dose that usual for decent effects (close to "panicky" levels, which is not fun) and larger amounts too.   Pretty well crap sex-wise (so far anyway, as per "one orgasm the last 14 hours straight of use"). Causes somewhat dilated pupils and a more rapid heartrate than I remember.  Not much euphoria. Basically just sucks overall compared to (memories of) tan MDPV.

I could be wrong and this is MDPV, and I'm reacting to it differently than usual -- it's been over a year since I last used it and am on different prescribed meds (Effexor XR, which shouldn't interfere).  Actually, I won't claim that it *isn't* MDPV, only that it seems like 30% to 50% "there" compared to decent MDPV experiences I remember.  It's possible (tho not likely) it's awesome shit & I just need to get familiarized again with MDPV's dosing/frequency peculiarities.

Whatever it is is fine for what it is... acceptable, OK, fair, decent, workable, so-so, better than nothing, not bad, etc... just not very good either.  You'll sit there as usual & attentively/repeatedly do nothing worthwhile (and forget you're doing it for hours).  You'll still get stiff/sore & anxious, forget to eat/sh*t/piss (& have trouble going when ya do), sweat will still run into your eyes & burn like f*ck, your pits/privates will still smell like hell, your neck and lower back will still ache... all those "goodies" ya get from stims are available from this stuff 8( .  Enjoy... Pssssssshhhhhhhhht.

P.S. seems there IS a pyrrolidine odor about the stuff at times, so it probably contains MDPV... that's all I can say.


----------



## Shambles

That's what I found with the white variety, Dedbeet. Similar, but with more of the downsides and less off the upsides.


----------



## Dedbeet

Shambles said:


> That's what I found with the white variety, Dedbeet. Similar, but with more of the downsides and less off the upsides.


At this point I'm not liking it enough to order again anytime soon.  Got .5g around (hell, at the rate this stuff goes it may be down to .3 - .35 in 14 hours, no tolerance) and when it's gone I'm likely done with this vendor & probably with MDPV too.

IMO/IME (so far) this stuff is a waste of time sexually speaking, which is 90% of the reason I ever liked MDPV, and not much euphoria to speak of either... but it does have most of the downsides of the 'old' MDPV, including more-ishness and the tendency (mine anyway) to sit there and space-out for hours, wasting time & redosing til I realize I've been sitting there like a zombie the past 5 or 10 hours doing crap like correcting posts over and over til they look perfect, setting brightness /contrast /saturation "exactly right" in pics I don't even keep, adding/deleting + re-adding video captions, etc... all deeply focused, indepth and absolutely *pointness* activity) -- without even being aware of it!  Snffffffff, goaccckkkkk..... *SPIT*.  Ugghh .

P.S. will probably moderate /leave alone the rest too, instead of using it steadily... stuff *sux* as an ongoing high without much sexual effects.  No fun, just wasted time & a sore neck/back.  I paid *money* for this... ?


----------



## Shambles

Same here again, Dedbeet. Lots of staring into space whilst doing bugger all of use or interest and lots of aches and pains as a result. Nowhere near the amount of euphoria I'd expect from peevee and no real effect at all in the trouser department. It's okayish as a generic stimulant I suppose - had its moments. Definitely doesn't have "the magic" though


----------



## Dedbeet

Eegads, it's 11:10 AM... gotta call my girlfriend & tell her I'm not dropping by today due to no sleep + aching back/neck from 18+ hours of PV.  Crap, coulda slept last night instead & kicked it with her today (we were gonna do karaoke tonight too), but oh well.  

Starting to remember now why I kicked PV (+ all stims) in early '08.  It's really very simple... they SUCK!! . (a testament to this is that I just laid out a bit more PV for near-future use, minus enjoyment.  This nonsense must & WILL  stop, right after I figure out if there's any sexual or euphoric value at all to this sh*t, or if it's all moreish tweaking & spacing out).


----------



## Shambles

Happy hunting, Dedbeet. Wrung a bit of euphoria out of smoking some, but never found horniness at all


----------



## Dedbeet

Shambles said:


> Happy hunting, Dedbeet. Wrung a bit of euphoria out of smoking some, but never found horniness at all


Thanx... that's a suggestion, although it'd all go *poof* almost instantly that way and probably leave a jonze behind too.  Might try it, dunno... not now, as I don't wanna be sitting here this time on Tuesday rewriting this sentence here over & over again, still trying to get it to "look perfect" :-/.

Think I'm probably done with PV for now... if all's good for an hour or so, it's kratom and then chill.  Too much "tweak & space", way too little fun.


----------



## Shambles

Dedbeet said:


> P.S. seems there IS a pyrrolidine odor about the stuff at times, so it probably contains MDPV... that's all I can say.



Yup. Noticed that too. Found the white stuff had more of a "chemical" taste and little smell - certainly not like snorting dry spunk like the beige. Noticed the sperminess more when it was heated - you could really smell it when you exhaled - and also when prepped for injection. I know: injecting random unknown chemical 

I didn't especially dislike the white - wouldn't kick it out of bed - just not a patch on the tan. "Tweak and space" indeed 

If perv powder doesn't induce perving then it's not worthy of the name :D


----------



## Dedbeet

Shambles said:


> If perv powder doesn't induce perving then it's not worthy of the name :D


I haven't given up quite yet... if it can induce "obsessive focus" it can do it with pr0n, and if it tickles dopamine at all it's probably able to induce perving.  Why it hasn't so far, I dunno... could be I gotta relearn the intuitive dosing/amount curve for optimal pervo-matic action .  Or certain dopamine neurons have to be hit a certain way, or something.  Or maybe the stuff's just crap & it won't work, so I toss it... whatever ends up happening.


----------



## Shambles

Tan always just makes me randy as hell but the white never did - not even a little bit. Got deeply obsessive about all sorts of things - for hours at a time - but not so much as a whiff of perving. Almost more like being really wired on shit speed unless I redosed high enough to get a bit euphoric. Even then (usually after sniffing a line with a vaped chaser) I'd get a bit of that peevee euphoria for a while but rapidly go back to staring into space. Was almost more like jumping straight into a peevee binge halfway through when it's just on the turn from great to not so great. Odd stuff - would like to know what it is cos it's not peevee as I know it.


----------



## Dedbeet

Shambles said:


> Tan always just makes me randy as hell but the white never did - not even a little bit. Got deeply obsessive about all sorts of things - for hours at a time - but not so much as a whiff of perving. Almost more like being really wired on shit speed unless I redosed high enough to get a bit euphoric.


Feels a bit 'lifty' & positive here at lower doses, but that's about it, unless I just dosed too high & stayed there (possible, considering I last used MDPV over a year ago and probably forgot how to dose right so things stay balanced).

Next use I'm gonna keep doses low to moderate instead of high, which should reduce the tweakiness (which sucks) and move gradually into a 'seat of the pants' redosing curve.  This is what I did with the tan stuff, but for some reason have been way more immoderate & "what the hell" with this, even downright stupid.



> Even then (usually after sniffing a line with a vaped chaser) I'd get a bit of that peevee euphoria for a while but rapidly go back to staring into space. Was almost more like jumping straight into a peevee binge halfway through when it's just on the turn from great to not so great. Odd stuff - would like to know what it is cos it's not peevee as I know it.


Just too much Peevee here lately, plain & simple... I keep getting up & sitting back down, can't sit still or chill out really at all.  Kept chasing 'perv' & getting disappointed, do more, no perv, do more w/different route of admin, no perv, etc.  No paranoia or anything, but central tweaksville for sure... haven't even had a smoke or dip the past 4 hrs, way too wired.  Definitely feels like bad crank or something, maybe mixed with a bit of ephedrine and caffeine for good measure.

Ahh, me no care tho... I've seriously let thought / mind go the past year or two & nothing really phazes me anymore.  The problem is ALWAYS "wanting things to be different than they are"... all's cool as it is, cuz it IS as it is.  Peace...


----------



## Tryptamite

That white stuff sounds just awful. The thing that made me want to try MDPV in the first place was the whole "perv" aspect to it. I basically wanted to mix it with GBL and have wild animal sex (with myself) for hours on end. I found a vendor for the brown stuff, but they don't start shipping internationally for about two months!

I can try the white stuff whenever I want as my mate got some. What would it be good for, seeing as its different to MDPV. Clubbing? What about studying, do you guys think it would be a help or a hindrance? Will I be able to get boner?

Edit: I love my new avatar.


----------



## Shambles

Good for staying up for long periods of time. Not sure about clubbing as it's not really stimulating in that energetic kinda way. May be okay for studying but only in small doses. I do believe erections are quite possible. You'll more likely be more interested in examing the patch of space in front of your face for several hours though. It's not bad stuff on it's own terms - especially if you only use it for a night or two - just not peevee


----------



## Tryptamite

Hmmmm... it really makes you stare into space? Perhaps an appropriate slang name would be zombie dust?! How does it combine with G? I imagine it would turn you into a proper zombie as I do a lot of staring when on high doses of G by itself!


----------



## Shambles

Was okay with G actually. I found G and the beige stuff made me a bit uncomfortable sometimes (vasoconstriction? don't know if that's likely but it's kinda how it felt) but went well with the white. Gave it a hint of the horniness and euphoria of the real thing and helped with the rough edges, but still not the same.

It's after several doses you get to the zombie stage, I found. Was pretty energetic at first and perfectly enjoyable. Doesn't last as long as beige though so I was redosing heavier quicker which took it to the zombie stage. Good for a stimulating night, but bingeing is not a good idea. Even less of a good idea than on the good stuff.


----------



## Dedbeet

Tryptamite said:


> That white stuff sounds just awful.


IMO in moderate to high doses it's awful, altho the tan stuff is nothing to write home about either if ya do too much.  In low to moderate doses the white stuff's more like 'innocuous'... mild mood lift, energy pickup & that's about it.  Except maybe for the more-ishness, which seems to be there at any dose.  

Euphoria is elusive, and (seemingly) so is the sex boost... combine that with more-ishness and IMO you've got a recipe for "it sucks"... you just wanna redose to feel 'more', but all you get is more wired/spacy.



> I can try the white stuff whenever I want as my mate got some. What would it be good for, seeing as its different to MDPV. Clubbing? What about studying, do you guys think it would be a help or a hindrance?


It's probably an OK study aid, if you really just stick to using it for that & keep doses low.  Clubbing?  Naah.  No good for that at all IMO, but of course YMMV.


> Will I be able to get boner?


Probably, but you may not have much more desire to than usual.


----------



## Tryptamite

I'll have a try of it this week and add my thoughts to the thread.


----------



## Dedbeet

Shambles said:


> Good for staying up for long periods of time. Not sure about clubbing as it's not really stimulating in that energetic kinda way. May be okay for studying but only in small doses. I do believe erections are quite possible. You'll more likely be more interested in examing the patch of space in front of your face for several hours though. It's not bad stuff on it's own terms - especially if you only use it for a night or two - just not peevee


What seems weird to me is that dopamine reuptake inhibition is probably what's responsible for the spacyness, and definitely is for repeated / pointless behavior.  This shit should be hitting dopamine, seems to hit it pretty hard, yet the sex thing really isn't there.  Strange...

It's almost gotta be related to dosing, and maybe to synth differences from the tan stuff and/or adulterants added that make it more wiry & less pleasant.  Like others have mentioned, I'd love to get access to a lab somewhere to test this stuff.  It's definitely 'related to' MDPV, i.e. has MDPV in it or is poorly synthed MDPV or something.  

*Is anyone around here familiar at all with the MDPV synth process, i.e. know what could go wrong and what the end result would be, etc?*


----------



## Dedbeet

Haven't slept yet since that last series of posts... is anyone really surprised? 8)


----------



## Shambles

No


----------



## Tryptamite

I tried the white MDPV today. My scales wouldn't measure it accurately so I sniffed a tiny tiny line of it. It felt a bit like speed, but less of a drug if you know what I mean. It was alright, music sounded good, but then again I always enjoy music. I went to the library and got through a lot of reading. I started coming down after around two hours or so, so I went to the jacks and dabbed a small bit on my gums. I came up again for about an hour then felt like shit so decided to go home. I noticed a lot of flatulence and a strange desire/need to poo often. 

Good for getting stuff done but not much else. It has a weird and quite a harsh come-down which doesn't really make it worth it, seeing as the high isn't that great.

Can't wait to try the brown stuff!


----------



## Tryptamite

Oh, I had planned to K-hole later. Does anyone have experience with doing MDPV during the day and then doing K at night?


----------



## Shambles

I've not done it myself, Tryp. Not sure it would be the greatest idea either. Ket's great coming down from MDMA/LSD but can see it being deeply shit on a PV comedown. I'd save it for another day if I were you. K-holes are magic holes but also very strange indeed - not always "fun" necessarily - really is better to go in in a good frame of mind and feeling nice to get the best out of it.


----------



## Tryptamite

Aye good point that! I feel thoroughly shit at the moment, I thought I was as down as I'd come but evidently not I may have to take a xanax if things don't improve.


----------



## nofx1422

Dedbeet said:


> What seems weird to me is that dopamine reuptake inhibition is probably what's responsible for the spacyness, and definitely is for repeated / pointless behavior.  This shit should be hitting dopamine, seems to hit it pretty hard, yet the sex thing really isn't there.  Strange...
> 
> It's almost gotta be related to dosing, and maybe to synth differences from the tan stuff and/or adulterants added that make it more wiry & less pleasant.  Like others have mentioned, I'd love to get access to a lab somewhere to test this stuff.  It's definitely 'related to' MDPV, i.e. has MDPV in it or is poorly synthed MDPV or something.
> 
> *Is anyone around here familiar at all with the MDPV synth process, i.e. know what could go wrong and what the end result would be, etc?*



I know where the white stuff was synthed, maybe talk to them? I have a feeling I know where the tan originated too... Would be interesting to compare the routes of synthesis for the two...


----------



## ascii.cnt

Hi,

just as a matter of interest:
As this stuff has some small similarities with other "popular" drugs, may it be possible to detect this in urine delivering a false-positive to amphetamines or anything else?

I'm not right sure about the decomposition products of either substances and which are being tested with those standard urine drugtesting kits (e.g. the police uses), but it would be good to have a clue how long not to drive a car after having taken some peevee even when the effects are fully gone already.


Sorry if this has been asked already, but i don't have the time to read 1000+ pages actually. 



Greets!


----------



## ascii.cnt

OK, i had a first try with peevee today - at work. Due to an almost sleepless night (just could not sleep, no uppers taken before or anything like that) i was very, verry tired and decided to eyeball some 3 mgs which i rubbed on my gums. After an hour or so i started to feel quite wake. Just as expected; no euphoria (which i couldn't need there anyway), just _awake_.
I worked fine, did some Photoshop thingies and all went well, but then we were said to take part on a videoconference. I realised that this confused me pretty hard, as it was nothing that would fit into my workflow. In my mind i started kind of panicking, but no real panic, just like "oh noes, what should i do now? People will expect me to talk" etc, and then i remembered what i read about ODing on peevee.

I was quite confused, tried not to become paranoid (which worked... not perfectly, but good enough) and keep quiet.
Strange about this was that if someone asked me something, i was still able to talk to him, give some jokingly replies and so on... but i just hated the idea of having to actively talk to others about more or less important things.

About 90min later, work was over and i walked to the bus. In Germany, we have some demonstrations right now according to the "NATO-Gipfel" (sorry, don't know the english word but i suggest you know what i mean) and thus on the way to the bus (5 minutes walk) i saw about 50 police cars and some hundreds of policemen standing around there, all the way long! This did not help me in keeping cool and not to worry... even at the bus stop there was a pig-posse of 20 boars, hehe.
I'm not sure if i only imagined this (maybe i did), but i always had the feeling they're watching me. I was fkucin glad sitting in the bus and driving homeward. While driving, the peevee's effects were about to leave, but now i'm still quite awake. 


I think i'm reacting quite sensitive on this substance.
Even if i eyeballed the amount, it just can't have been much more than 5mg at most. And as a summary, it was not a scary or horrible experience; i just felt quite uncomfortable. But yeah, if one feels the need to try and take a new substance at work, he probably has to suffer the consequences. ;-)

Maybe it will give me better effects in even lower dosages. I'll try it for sure some day. But there's no hurry for that. 


Greets!


----------



## phillop

Shambles said:


> Tan always just makes me randy as hell but the white never did - not even a little bit. Got deeply obsessive about all sorts of things - for hours at a time - but not so much as a whiff of perving. Almost more like being really wired on shit speed unless I redosed high enough to get a bit euphoric. Even then (usually after sniffing a line with a vaped chaser) I'd get a bit of that peevee euphoria for a while but rapidly go back to staring into space. Was almost more like jumping straight into a peevee binge halfway through when it's just on the turn from great to not so great. Odd stuff - would like to know what it is cos it's not peevee as I know it.




This is EXCATLY the situation. 

Tan = Potent CNS stimulation, HUGE aphrodisiac qualities (so much so the horniness made me try to shag my reflection in a mirror*), Speedy felling, Euphoria, and Very Jittery (unnvering) feeling when >5-10mg is done at once. Horrible comedown, GBL or Benzo's essential.

White =  Potent CNS stimulation, Speedy felling. Need about 2-3 times as much. Full stop. Crap shit. Bad comedown. GBL/Benzo's help too.

I'm mailed the guy in the uk at ****** selling the white stuff to tell him that what he is selling is NOT true MDPV, hasn't responded at all for weeks. Looks pretty sketchy to me. Fuk knows wot it is, but when my last 50mg is gone tonight (will be gone verrrry soon) I aint buying it again, because i can now finally get the tanned again. So I'm soon going to be returning erotic never ending heaven very soon 

Works really well in small amounts when I have an essay to do aswell, keeps me focussed.

Couple of questions for people:


*1) How addicitive do you think this stuff is?* Compare it to other drugs.

I've found that using it twice weekly or so has become a sort of habit of late, but at least the fact that daily use hasn't felt needed shows its not amazingly addictive.


*2) Anyone tried rectal administration? Is it more worthwhile than snorting/eating?* (I've just shot 10mg of the white up my anus to see! So I'll know soon anyway  )


*3) Have people noticed tollerance to this stuff build up?*

I seem to have, just did a 20mg line of the white, which last week woulda stimulated me so much I woulda had a panic attack. But then again, this white stuff aint the best stuff to draw any conclusions from, as its probably not MDPV but a very similar relative.

Thanks 4 readin, Peace.

* Thats was a joke


----------



## phillop

phillop said:


> *2) Anyone tried rectal administration? Is it more worthwhile than snorting/eating?*




To answer one of my own questions, this seemed like a massive waste. 10mg was dissolved in water and squirted with a syringe where the sun doesn't shine. Hardly any effect noticed. Later snorted 10mg and usual effects were apparent.

maybe this from wiki is why:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MDPV


> It has also been observed to rapidly degrade and lose potency when in solution.


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ I always found rectal admin to work admirably. The one thing that you need to do for rectal admin though is ensure there's no shit in your colon thart could absorb the solution (& therefore prevent it working).

Rapid degradation doesn't mean hours, but quite a few days (not that I've found it to degrade in soln. at all if stored out of direct light & with a pinch of ascorbic acid added)


----------



## Tryptamite

My scales can't accurately measure doses under 10mg. What is a 5mg line of MDPV equal to roughly? A matchstick? A matchhead?


----------



## Shambles

For me it's a (very) skinny thumbnail-size line, Tryp. Have eyeballed a 5mg dose and subsequently weighed it properly to calibrate my eyeball. It's been dead on every time 

Probably depends on the size of your thumb though... I'd rather underdo it than overdo it with peevee. Can always top-up if required


----------



## tekkeN

had a key of this at Ape on Friday, gave me a lovely burst of energy, which I needed as I was spannered on pills and losing the will to dance


----------



## Tryptamite

Shambles said:


> For me it's a thumbnail-size line



I could only manage have a thumb nail with my bag. The bastards must have ripped me off.


----------



## Shambles

Now _that_ really would be a thumbprint and a half 8(


----------



## fastandbulbous

Tryptamite said:


> My scales can't accurately measure doses under 10mg. What is a 5mg line of MDPV equal to roughly? A matchstick? A matchhead?




Weigh out say 40mg & keep halving it so you end up with 2 x 20mg piles, then 4 x 10mg piles etc. You get the idea...


----------



## nofx1422

RE the white stuff, wiki says that mdpv will be considered a controlled analogue in NZ - I havent had a chance to look at the misuse of drugs act yet, so take that with a grain of salt- but I have seen a recent cert. of analysis from LE in NZ stating that NO controlled drug is contained in the white 'mdpv'. Sadly it doesnt state what it actually is, another confirmation that its NOT mdpv though...

 Im going to talk to the person who supplied the details to me and see if he can find out the reults of the gcms


----------



## Tryptamite

Just had 3 oral (rubbed on gums) doses of roughly 3mg MDPV seperated by about an hour each. I was impressed as it gave me a little energy but none of the anxiety of a snorted 5mg dose. Also there is no come-down, or there may be but it hasn't set in yet. It seems to last a lot longer as well. I'm on the white btw. About to cane 2.5 ml GBL to send me to the land of nod.


----------



## Tryptamite

I've yet to take the guice, or come-down. It seems a wee dab on the gums every now and then could be very useful for pulling all-nighters or cramming before an exam.


----------



## phillop

Definate tollerance noted here. To the white MDPV UK vendor stuff anyway (whatever that may be....)

30mg was taken over an hour. Felt very subtle, mild stimulation, but certainly not as much as would've got when I first got the stuff. 30mg would've been unthinkable when first trying MDPV out.

Acute cardiovascular/vasoconstricion-like symptoms have been noted too, slight purpling of the knees and reddening of the feet accompanied by numbeness of the hands.


----------



## nofx1422

^ Tolerance builds very quickly to the tan too. Hopefully Ill have some analysis results next week for that uk stuff


----------



## watsons torment

whats MDVP like as an appetite suppressant?


----------



## Shambles

^ Unbelieveably effective. At least the tan version is, the white one slightly less so.


----------



## Ceres

Is MDPV the kind of stimulant you can get work done on, rather than being the kind of thing that will just have your focus darting all over the place every 10 seconds?


----------



## Shambles

^ At low doses, yes. The big problem is sticking to low doses cos it's fiendish as fuck. The other big problem when it comes to using it as a study/work aid is that you inevitible end up wanking non-stop for hours on end.


----------



## Ceres

tbh I've had that problem with 4-mmc a lot, but even low doses of that I find my attention constantly being diverted, it's like it triggers a constant search for novelty and more specifically human interaction. 

I only know of one uk vendor so after reading some of the posts here I'm just a bit hestitant to spend the money on something which may not be the real deal.


----------



## Shambles

The UK vendors I'm aware of only sell the white stuff which ain't peevee. The tan (if you can find it) is excellent for focus at around 5mg. If you can stick to 5mg I'd be well impressed though :D


----------



## Ceres

My huge pornography collection, single young man status and lack of self control appear to be strongly contraindicated in this case


----------



## phillop

Hows the sources rules go here? Can I for example ask if anyones tried the new european vendor *snip* thats selling it, but leave a few letters in? Kinda like a game of hangman! I've found that the tanned stuff tends to come from europe, so this may be promising.

Or is fully starred out how its gonna have to stay? Even for legals like peeves?


----------



## Shambles

Even veiled hints at sources are not allowed, Phillop. Saying "a UK vendor" or "a European vendor" is as far as it can go really. Please keep any mention of sources as vague as possible and - ideally try to avoid it at all 

Good luck with finding the tan stuff


----------



## Mugz

I cant wait for my tax rebate to come through so i can finally get some more of this stuff from a EU vendor, and a few more things  for my collection . Its been a couple of years since i last had it, and i remember it being good.


----------



## ascii.cnt

watsons torment said:


> whats MDVP like as an appetite suppressant?



I don't know about how it is in higher doses, but to me (i always went around some 5mgs) it definately did not suppress hunger. indeed, i could eat just as usual, which made me like this substance.
But in other forums, i also read about a woman who only used it as an appetite suppressant and she was really satisfied. So it seems to depend on the dosage - as usual.


Again, my question (couldn't find any reliable information anywhere on the internet!):
Does MDPV show up in standard urine tests/gives a false positive for any amphetamine? Is there any information concerning that?

Thanks, folks!


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Hardly the most amazing drug fact ever but MDPV + Khat = 18-24 hours of awakeness. And that was just a single dose of the peevee and one bundle of khat. Chewed the khat for an hour (the bundle wasn't even that fresh) then did the MDPV. 

Vitiation. Great word for the subject. (I'd never heard of it before, had to look it up).


----------



## ascii.cnt

Am i kind of invisible in here? Or are users with less than a few hundred posts generally being ignored? ^^

Something additional to MDPV:
I personally like this stuff more than meth. May sound unbelievable, but i really, really do - although my very first experience with peevee was pretty crap, the following ones were just great. I had none of that famous redose-craving (well, a little, but not more than with other substances...), felt as well as on meth but without the jittery feeling (which is less on meth than on amph. and quite none on peevee), i can concentrate better when working and i have the same talkativeness as on meth. also, peevee doesn't make me sweat (and thus stinky as hell!) and after coming down i don't feel exhausted or stuff (talking about doses around some 5mg each day for the last week).

If i feel the need to sleep, i take some zopiclone. That works perfectly... mainly, i take 1 tablet some 2 hours before i want to go to bed, so i can enjoy the symbiosis of peevee and zopiclone working together in my mind. At the moment, i even believe that i like zopiclone more than the "real" benzos (either peevee makes me think strange or i'm not the best source of what drugs work nice and which don't, hehe), so it's the perfect mixture for me right now. No hangover, no feeling crappy. Just great! =)


----------



## Shambles

^ Not invisible, Ascii, just that nobody seems to know the answer to your drug test question right now. Suspect F&B would have the best idea, but he's not popped in to this thread recently. Patience is a virtue


----------



## CbRoXiDe

What's duration like for the effects, and does it differ from each ROA?


----------



## Shambles

Around 4-6 hours for a one-off dose, Cbrox - oral or sniffed anyway. Only reasonably strong for the early part of that time though. Smoked or injected is a lot briefer and will truly teach you the meaning of the word "fiending"


----------



## CbRoXiDe

Sounds good to me,do re-doses work aswell? And do you smoke it in a pipe? Or can you chase it? And hows it rank up there for fiendishness with say crack? Twenty questions here .


----------



## Shambles

Redoses work too well - you'll be up for days until you have none left without _extreme_ caution. You can smoke it in a pipe or off foil. Right up there with crack for fiendishness, in my opinion. And I was a crack fiend for over a decade so have some basis for that comparison 

IV MDPV is - by far - the most intense stim I have ever sampled. Makes shooting crack feel like shooting Valium.


----------



## CbRoXiDe

Sounds awesome, how the heck is it legal?!


----------



## Shambles

Cos nobody's noticed it yet 

Also, many folks who try it fuckin' hate the stuff, throw it away and never touch it again - kinda like the Salvia of the stimworld, perhaps. It's really very different to most stims - has a very unique character that's not to all tastes. I  it though :D


----------



## immad

Not that I'm gonna IV one of them, let alone both, but does anyone know how IV mdpv compares to IV desoxypipradrol?

If my memory serves me right I find desoxypipradrol more euphoric than mdpv, so I was wondering if someone took their chance and tried it?


----------



## ascii.cnt

Hehe, thanks for answering, Shambles. Sure, you're right. It's a quite unknown Substance so knowledge is rare.

By the way:
Did this fiending happen to exist from the beginning on or did this kind of "build up" from experience to experience? I also got comparable experiences (meaning use of coke, although "only" for about 7-8 years) and found those i.v. experiences to be the strongest ever imagineable. Can't really imagine that peevee could outrange this, but for the moment i'm not willing to try, as i won't "destroy" another substance for me to use. 
Until now, i only smoked peevee (on a foil), which worked pretty well. Maybe i'll give snorting a try some time.


----------



## Riklet

I vaped it once in a lightbulb and it felt a bit dodgy on the lungs, but the hit was pretty fucking nice, I was tinging and getting that "rushy" stim focus haha.  Generally I just snort pretty tiny amounts, I find it easy to eyeball to be honest, and even the tiniest tiniest bump works great, with not too much comedown.

It's good stuff for energising you a bit when you're smokin' or drinking I find.


----------



## ascii.cnt

I also got this dodgy feeling in the lungs... not right after smoking, but when i wake up next morning.
I wasn't sure whether that's due to the peevee or smoking tobacco w/o filters all the time. ^^

And yeah: when smoking it, it's not really hard to eyeball - at least if one is patient during the first times using it (not redosing until the effects are fully present and things like that)... 


By the way (to all who smoke it):
Did you also notice it to become reddish/orange when beginning to heat and at the end some dark-brown/black decay staying on the foil/bubble?
I'm not sure if that's because of impurities in the peevee or because of me heating to strong (although i really, really try to heat carefully)...


----------



## Shambles

The beige stuff left no residue one foil but the white stuff left a black residue. Beige stuff seems to be a hell of a lot cleaner than the white. Much stronger and generally better too


----------



## ascii.cnt

Uh, that's strange... if the beige one is cleaner, then the uncleaner one at least has to be a little beige? (edit: crap. i forgot that there can be different salts of it which have different colors maybe...)

By the way, i think i don't have the same source for the white one as the most of you... i got it from a german-speaking vendor (don't want to give hints or something like that... just for distinguishing where it comes from) and at least i heard that it's quite clean (only heard, don't have any proof of this).


----------



## Shambles

From experience, the white stuff is either heavily cut peevee, badly synthed peevee or not peevee at all (but probably something closely related). I believe that some batches of the white stuff have been tested (mentioned somewhere in the last few pages, I think) and shown not to contain MDPV (or if it does then only in tiny quantities). I think somebody else is waiting on GC/MS tests to confirm this.

I'm sure there are a number of batches of both beige and white stuff available from different vendors, but the beige stuff seems to be the real deal. Nobody knows what the white is but it ain't peevee, although it shares many similarites. Is an odd one.

People that are used to the white seem to love it, but those that are used to the beige know that it's just not the same thing at all. The beige is 100% confirmed as being MDPV whereas the identity of the white is a complete mystery.


----------



## Red Arrow

took this stuff for a month or two a little over a year ago between jan 2007 and feb-ish 2007

got pretty bad anxiety which went away once i stopped taking it.


----------



## ascii.cnt

Shambles: 
This is amazingly interesting!! As a matter of fact, i only had the white stuff until now so i can hardly compare. I only read a lot about peevee, experiences from users and so on and i got the conclusion that it (the white one i got here) at least has lots of similarities with the substance originally described as peevee. Including dosage (i'm getting really marvellous effects at some 3-5 mgs smoked), the effects duration (meaning great feeling in the first 1-2, maybe 3 hours followed by just being awake and some alertness), the schizo-part of the story (all the time feeling that a redose would cause me to become frightened as hell [once i redosed to get a prove of this ^^]) and... quite all i read about it. Except the color. 
But yeah, it's hard to say if a substance really is what it is meant to be when you have just read about the original. There's not only one substance that might have similar effects to another one, that's for sure.


I had some e-mail discussion with the vendor (yea i know - a vendor is probably not the most reliable source of information about things he sells) where i stated in the first mail that i heard of some cut/bad/whatever stuff that made problems (read here that there was some pyrrolidine found in there). He told me that this was the white one (his first of three batches i'm talking about right now) which was bad and users complained about it. According to his answer, the "customers" either got their money back or double the amount of substance.
Next was the beige stuff (second of three batches), which seemed to be great. And after this one was sold out, there was "another white batch that is as clean or even cleaner as the brown one"... i'm not absolutely sure, but i think i remember that also some users share that opinion.


But all in all this is very strange... that vendor also sells some rc-products (offtopic: i HATE this RC-fashion-drug word... any chem is a research chem if used for researching, even water! But well, this way at least everyone knows what is meant in this mind-altering context, hehe) with some crazy sounding names which maybe should remember the way, ecstasy pills are being named. Contents? No one knows. 
And from time to time they promote some new, improved mixtures of powders in pills which should be even greater as the older ones sold under the same name. I think that's grossly negligent, mixing with uncommon substances and advertising them to people who don't know what they're taking...


.edit:
I'm really curious about the results of the mass spec. if one appears. Although even then i probably still can't be 100% sure that there was the same stuff being analyzed as i got. ^^


.edit 2:


			
				Shambles said:
			
		

> I believe that some batches of the white stuff have been tested (mentioned somewhere in the last few pages, I think)


Iirc i read all of this topic and i haven't seen any GC/MS results. Maybe it was in the other peevee-thread, that 999-pages-monster. Huh, a lot of stuff to read through to find that information, hehe.
_I just remembered that there is a function for searching in threads directly. --> No need to read 999 pages. :D_


----------



## Shambles

No GC/MS results, Ascii. Wasn't as thorough test as that - was something that F&B (font of all chemisty knowledge with a bit of a specialism in peevee) mentioned.



fastandbulbous said:


> Well the white stuff I was given a bit of wasn't peevee as I dropped a little bit into a hot solution of potassium permanganate and there was no safrole like smell (any simple compound with a 3,4-methylenedioxybenzyl group in it is oxidized to piperonal - 3,4-methylenedioxybenzaldehyde - which has a distinct, recxognizable smell even at tiny air concentrations) - methylone, peevee, MDMA etc all produce the smell if added to hot permanganate soln, but the white stuff didn't ergo it's not peevee. As to it's full identity though, best to find someone with access to a GCMS or similar



I'm used to the beige, but the white almost fooled me too - it really does share a lot of very striking similarities. The problem is, that it's the best characteristics that it doesn't have, it emphasises the worst characteristics, and - most importantly - it's not MDPV. Would love to know what it is though :D

Incidentally, I've heard that vendors seem to be swearing blind that it is peevee. But it just isn't


----------



## ascii.cnt

Thanks for that revealingly informative post, Shambles!


Interesting to know that molecules with a methylenedioxy-group added to a hot KMnO4-solution (in aqua dest. i suppose? At least i remember having oxidized with KMnO4 some time ago using a water-solution...) produce this characteristic (hehe. pronounce: _crack-tryst-ic_; ascii having fun exploring the english language ^^) smell. Maybe someone can describe that smell a bit more detailled? Is there something comparable? Otherwise, i will do some research on the net to find that out.
Again, thanks for that quote. I'm farkin' curious about what this - my - white stuff actually is, and even if that's no total prove but just shows the existance of a 3,4-methylenedioxy-group, it will definately be a little help. I will give that a try in an hour or two and then i'll state the report in this thread here.


Just to mention it: although i have registered just a short time ago, i very often stumbled upon posts from bluelight when i did some research about substances being new to me. And i always got some kind of "happy-rush" when i recognized that F&B posted in the thread i was searching through for information. So indeed, i really appreciate his posts and his knowledge. 
His posts contain exactly what i want to read when i search for specific information, at least in the majority of cases. So here is an official "Thank You" for his engagement in here. 


Greets & have a nice "Karfreitag" (to all who have and know this red-letter day today, hehe),

ascii.cnt


.edit:
Found a solution (reading carefully often helps, hehe) for the identification-thingy of the smell: could try that first with some (proven-to-be) MDMA, so this special smell should appear and then it can just be compared to the one produced by the MDPV... as it was mentioned in the quote from F&B, should just read more carefully...


----------



## ascii.cnt

Now i'm back, but i'm not definitely sure if i can provide helpful information, because there was no MDMA for a comparison test available (only a tiny bit of the residue of a previous acetone wash for cleaning MDMA... i had hoped that the residue still contained some MDMA [which it surely did], but obviously it was way too less). So i used some of the residue.

I set up two KMnO4-solutions, heated them until almost boiling and dropped each substance in one of the 25ml-beakers.
The MDMA-beaker produced a change in smell, but it was almost unnoticeable. I'd say it was somewhere between cherry (?) and moldiness. The solution stayed violet as it was (as i said, way less than enough substance...).

When i dropped the substance being sold as MDPV into the second beaker (i think it was some 20-30mg; was too lazy to get the scale and didn't find it to be neccesary), it started bubbling instantly and again, some smell occured (this time stronger) which remembered me to a mixture of something floral but at the same time moldy with a decent odor of a senior person (ya probably know what i mean, hehe. Just like entering the house of my old grandma. _Sorry, grandma, if you read this [probably not], but i couldn't find a better comparison_) and maybe again this cherryish odor, which seemed to only appear right after addition - later, the other described smells were superficial. 

All in all hard to describe, as another aggravating circumstance is the fact that i'm using nose drops since months, so my sense of smell may be affected a bit...


Something that may be worth to mention:
As the peevee was added to the KMnO4-solution, it (the soln.) did change its color - from violet to dark-brown. And it was not anymore that clean as before; it became some kind of flaky/grainy! Could be possible that it was due to the peevee being grainy/powder and i just saw that in the solution, but it appeared to me that there were more crystals/flakes in the solution than the educt-peevee-substance was.
Also remarkable: there was something on top of the brown solution which i would describe as some kind of layer (there was not enough substance to produce that much to really identify a layer sitting on top). Could be imagined like a thin film with slices sitting on top, and it appeared (i hope that's understandable - language barriers again, but i'm trying hard...) like that film/layer which sometimes can be found on water puddles near a gas station, which kind of shines in different colors, at least it didn't appear to be homogenous.

Due to the fact that the color of the soln. changed immediately after "peevee"-addition, i'd say that there was definately a reaction going on. But yea, there are lots of possible substances which have an affinity to being oxidised. So still the problem is that i can't be 100% sure about the odor, although it seems to be at least similar to what e.g. wikipedia says... but it also says something about a vanilla-esque odor, which i definately didn't recognize.



Okay, i hope that some of these points could give a clue for what this might actually be. Maybe F&B finds his way to this thread, as he was trying the same thing and obviously has more knowledge about this than me. 

Greets!


----------



## fastandbulbous

From what I can remember, the wite stuff produced what I thought smelled like an almond type smell, which might point towards it being 1-ohenyl-2-(1-pyrrolidyl)-1-pentanone (peevee with the methylenedioxy group missing), but that's nor a defibnitive identifier as lots of ring substituted benzaldehydes smell aromatic/fruity. Tpot. permanganate changed appearance because in the process of oxidizing the compound, one of the final reactants is manganese dioxide, which is insoluble & a brownish colour (it's manganese thast#s responsible for the incidents of parkinson's disease associated with methcathinone abuse, as it's a contaminant of the final product when prepared using KMnO4)


----------



## Tryptamite

^So we should avoid the white peevee in the off chance that it could lead to parkinsons?


----------



## Bella Figura

I'd also like to know the answer to that


----------



## ascii.cnt

F&B said:
			
		

> [...] associated with methcathinone abuse [...]


...and if i remember correctly, methcathinone is the oxidation product of ephedrine. And if that was the usual way to produce methcathinone/ephedrone, then i really really hope that those newly available "RCs", such as mephedrone, butylone, methylone and so on are not also the oxidation products of their correspondingly substituted alcohols/ephedrine derivatives.

Meaning, if a substance that is sold as peevee contains mainly anything *but* MDPV, i seriously don't want to know how much of an effort the producing labs are investing to clean their final products from byproducts such as manganese dioxide.


So if i got your answer right, F&B, i now just have a hint that my "peevee" might be some phenyl-crap with maybe anything on the ring, eventually something peevee-related, maybe even peevee, but none of all for sure...

To point at the odor again:
In the quote of your post from Shambles you wrote that the tested substance lacked the safrole-like odor (which i suppose should be there if it's actually peevee). I read that safrole has a camphor-like odor... is this the same odor which trichlorobutanol produces? I know and remember this smell and if it's at least similar to the one produced by an oxidation of MDPV, i know for sure that my peevee isn't peevee at all, because the odor was definately different.


Thanks for your patience,
ascii.cnt


----------



## fastandbulbous

Tryptamite said:


> ^So we should avoid the white peevee in the off chance that it could lead to parkinsons?



Er, I didn't think I'd said that, I was just explaining the change of appearance od the soln after the addition of the organic compound. Even with stuff that isn't peevee, the way they art synthesized commercially has bog all to do withany sort of manganese salt. The only reason that method has been used is that it's quick & easy and doesn't involve ordering chemicals outside of those readily available from a pharmacy.

That's not to say that _anything_ mentioned here is 'safe', hell even MDPV is a total unknown in terms of long term erfects etc. The only drugs that even come close to being deserving of the title 'safe' (never an absolute - taking any sort of drug is always a risk/benefit analysis) are the ones that have been through clinical trials & have been in general use in the population for at least a few years.

Taking any compound (be it a drug or not) is inherently risky , so before deciding to eat a load of weird RCs, make sure that you're aware that all responsibility/blame etc lies with you & nobody else. If that's a little bit too much to have to deal with, don't take any RCs

Simples _*sound of a meerkat sucking air through teeth! *_
'


----------



## Tryptamite

fastandbulbous said:


> Er, I didn't think I'd said that,



Ha ok, I was stoned and peveed so I couldn't really make sense of the post! The mention of parkinsons gave me the fear though!



fastandbulbous said:


> Taking any compound (be it a drug or not) is inherently risky , so before deciding to eat a load of weird RCs, make sure that you're aware that all responsibility/blame etc lies with you & nobody else. If that's a little bit too much to have to deal with, don't take any RCs



Ah I know man I'm not looking for anyone to blame if something goes wrong. I just like knowing your opinion on things as you are more chemically educated than most.


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ Just giving the party line on such things 

The only thing I've ever hrard of that's dodgy re: parkinsons (that's provable) are the bits about manganese & MPTP


----------



## nofx1422

Analysis results from ESR show the white is mdpv, BUT, there are no reference standards for mdpv so it cannot be confirmed...


----------



## ascii.cnt

...so we're back at the point where it says that it's probably just cut with anything, are we?

Btw, are there any more details? Any scan/copy/link/reference or whatsoever? I just don't want to rely only on a sentence posted somewhere on the internet (no offense meant, i suggest you know what i'm meaning. ).


----------



## Shambles

Interesting... the white I've had was similar enough to peevee to be fairly convincing but not close enough to be truly convincing. Probably a few batches doing the rounds too so it's never going to be clear-cut 

Personally, I prefer the beige and don't believe the white is peevee until proven beyond doubt that it is. Whatever it is, it ain't even close to being as good as the beige.


----------



## icancu2k

I had the opportunity to try peevee this morning...

I like it! I vapourised it, as I wanted to measure the effects quickly prior to work, so that I could re-dose if neccessary and then leave it tucked away at home. I'm aware of the impurity issue, and therefore it was a one-off.

5mg vaped, the taste is acrid. Within a few moments I could feel the beginning of a subtle stimulation, and so went for another 5mg. 

That was around 20 minutes ago. I'm feeling happily stim'd, I've cracked a little smile unknowingly and I can feel some movement in my stomach.

The most noteworthy though is how clear-headed I feel, with this level of stimulation. I almost feel as though I'm expecting some negative aspects, some sketchiness; but it's not there.

Enjoying it, a lot!


----------



## fastandbulbous

> I almost feel as though I'm expecting some negative aspects, some sketchiness; but it's not there.



Wait until your arm is sore & ready to drop off, your willy is bruised black & blue & it's too painful to put any underwear on, then comment on possible negative aspects!


----------



## icancu2k

^ Well I've not much else to do this weekend!


----------



## brokenbrain

fastandbulbous said:


> Wait until your arm is sore & ready to drop off, your willy is bruised black & blue & it's too painful to put any underwear on, then comment on possible negative aspects!


I have now had the ultimate idea!Feed 5mg every hour to a monk with a severe vow of chastity and see how long he can avoid wanking after going for 35 years without!


----------



## phillop

Wow, the beigey good stuff really degrades over time, even in air. I left 20mg in two very large capsules (10mg each) at home and when I came back four months later it hardly had any effect. And this was the real nice batch too, the stuff where just 5mg is more than enough, and makes you super horny. It also had lost its aphrodisiac qualities, did the 20mg in a coupla hours and just felt mildly stimulated.

But never mind, got sum more beautiful beige on the way as we speak. 

All I have to do now is go and get some lube, retrive the number of that super local escort service, and I'm all set for a hell of a weekend


----------



## phillop

Anyone else notice that your libido is considerably reduced the days (weeks/months) after binging on peeves? After my massive binge I literally went a month without the slightest urge to do anything sexual, but since then all seems back to normal.

Anyone? 

Is this common for CNS stimulants with similar very strong aphrodisiac qualities?


----------



## clara

Hello all, I have had both types of MDPV the pure white powder and the tan colored stuff. After reading this thread I had to post. The pure white MDPV seemed to last longer than the tan, with NO euphoria ect.. The tan of course more euphoric. I have IV'd the tan but not the pure white, and I won't be able to for about three weeks. Both are nice, but now I'm wondering which is the TRUE MDPV white or tan?  Also I used a urine test to see what if at all showed up unfortunately two days before I had taken mephedrone also, while MDPV usage was more frequent (used the day of the test), there was a slight line and by slight I mean barely visible  'pink line' where a 'definite red' line was suppose to define Amphetamines. I have not seen any information related to MDPV and drug screens, so anything other than my experiment would be appreciated.


----------



## Shambles

Mephedrone apparently gives a false positive for amphetamine so that would explain the drug test results. As for the "true" peevee, it's the beige stuff. Some of the white has been tested (mentioned on the previous page) and shown positive for MDPV but there are still doubts about it. If the white stuff is peevee then it's a bad batch - not a patch on the beige.

I've IVed both and it's this that convinces me that the white isn't peevee above all. The tan produces a ferocious rush and is incredibly euphoric. IVing the white stuff gave no rush, no euphoria and both times I did it it sent me to sleep within 30 minutes - very odd indeed. Certainly doesn't feel like MDPV when injected although when smoked or sniffed it does a passable impression.


----------



## Delsyd

fastandbulbous said:


> Wait until your arm is sore & ready to drop off, your willy is bruised black & blue & it's too painful to put any underwear on, then comment on possible negative aspects!



that just about summarizes my experience with it...


----------



## Bare_head

really nice stop mdpv, i taken it over a period of six months absolutely abusing the stuff, i have this affliction for stims, this love hate relationship that i love when i am on them and get so anxious and not nice when off them. now i certainly find a cannot take them anymore  shame really, cause mdpv was one i really liked, i found snorting it reallly addictive. at the height of my use i was snorting at least 20mg lines and really not even bothering measuring some doses.

the sense of empowerment it gave me, made me feel right. was really similar to coke though much more stimulating and much more focused. i really do enjoy having a line or two of it with me mates and chatting bollox all night long.

Do find the comedown fairly anxious!


----------



## phillop

Bare_head said:


> Do find the comedown fairly anxious!



Benzo's are essential in combatting the anxiety on the comedown. I pop 20-30mg of diazepam (valium) and I feel looovely and relaxed after half an hour or so. Or Xanax work well, about 2mg does the trick. I think the anxiety is caused by your muscles feeling tight from the CNS stimulation, so your completely unable to relax, you also get postural hypotention, and you can work yourself up into a state and even get panic attacks. Benzo's work a treat to combat all of this for me. GBL or GHB work well too, but I advise to use these only *after* you've finished your peeves, or the combination of a GBL hangover and a peeves comedown is not a pretty sight.


----------



## Mugz

I used some of this stuff about 3 years ago and vaguely seem to remember enjoying it. Considering getting some more. Would small doses help as a concentration and motivation booster, or is it purely for recreation??


----------



## Tryptamite

^ I found it to be pretty shit for studying. Quite like speed, keeps you awake but does fuck all for motivation and focus. Try looking into piracetam, although again that does little for motivation. Does help with focus.


----------



## Mugz

maybe ill just buy some in a few weeks anyway, just 500mg which should last me a while and see how it is recreationally again, i remember it being nice but i dont remember much from those years.


----------



## Tryptamite

Try get the tan stuff, everyone whos had it says its better.


----------



## Mugz

i can only find one vendor to be honest, so its that or nothing, not sure if its tanned or not. Hopefully it will be.


----------



## Tryptamite

Aye well if its not you can always leave it outside in the sun for a bit :D


----------



## Mugz

lol


----------



## androoo

could anyone confirm whthr  they've received the tanned from *snip*? (thats not sourcing afaik, but if you know what i'm talking about, simple yes or no will surfice.. also, please delete if too obvious!!)


----------



## Bare_head

i have had both, and i can say its the tan stuff that usually flies around, the white stuff doesnt real a real drug like the tan stuff n yes


----------



## Mugz

that seems to have made my decision much easier and i will be placing an order tommorow  im gonna have to order a whole gram for economic reasons


----------



## Shambles

Received another sample of the white peevee from a nameless vendor who was advertising it as beige. It's not beige - not brilliant white, but certainly not beige. It came as a fine, white, floury powder, there's not much in the way of odour unless heated and has a somewhat bitter, chemically taste.

Sniffed works okay as does vapourising. Not gone for the IV route this time - I'm really not sure it's worth it after the last couple of disappointments. Seems to have a significantly lower duration and potency than the beige too. I've gone through the best part of 50mg already today which would be all but unheard of with the tan - certainly with no tolerance anyway. I'm finding myself feeling anxious, generally ill at ease, comedowny, and fiending for a redose after an hour or so sniffed and 20-30 minutes smoked.

Got no GBL to help with the jitteriness, but have benzos to take the edge off later. Incidentally, I have been three days without GBL or alcohol so it's entirely possible that I may be in a state of mild withdrawal/rebound/detox which may explain some of the less pleasing effects.



Tryptamite said:


> Try get the tan stuff, everyone whos had it says its better.



I'd compare the difference between the tan and white varieties as being a lil like the difference between proper speed and shitey base paste. In both cases the former has all of the good effects along with some of the bad and the latter has all the bad effects (and a few more of it's own) with few of the good.



Tryptamite said:


> I found it to be pretty shit for studying. Quite like speed, keeps you awake but does fuck all for motivation and focus.



Again in both cases the lesser form (shitey base paste and white peevee) keep you awake, for sure, but there's no real euphoria - just restless energy and annoying physical effects - and completely mess up concentration and focus. In fact I find it to be quite similar to base in that "spaced out but wired" way. Tan peevee is quite the opposite - loads of energy, focus, motivation and, of course, extreme erotomania and euphoria at the right dose :D

This white stuff is pretty shit compared to the real thing really 



mugabe said:


> maybe ill just buy some in a few weeks anyway, just 500mg which should last me a while



Ha! Good luck with the "last me a while" thing - I thought the same but almost everytime I get any it just goes in a multiday 24/7 binge. We'll see how I go this time. Is so frustrating that despite it having so few of the the great effects that the real thing has it's still horribly compulsive 



mugabe said:


> im gonna have to order a whole gram for economic reasons



Been the downfall of many


----------



## Bella Figura

I'm throughly coming down from my dabble today, many a benzo and spiff have been consumed. 

Beddy bies very soon me things


----------



## Mugz

changed my mind once again and have just this minute ordered 500mg which should be with me next week


----------



## Shambles

I hope for your sake it's the beige, Mugabe. The white is pretty shitty recreationally but is still unbelievably moreish. Mostly seems good for mindless repetetive tasks - and staying awake dosing constantl - but little else. Not even wanking like what it should do 

Nevermind, I've got 250GB of music to sort and tag so will be ideal for that :D


----------



## Riklet

Zomg, just hope you never get had up in front of a Swedish court, mate! That would result in a first degree mashing....  :D

Mmmm PV, tis lovely and useful stuff, but the last time I did some I got a fucking grim headache for a while, then ended up really emotional n went and rambled at my parents about how proud I am of them, n talked to my mum about this family member who maybe killed himself which then went on to various other death-y topics.

It was worth the headache actually, quite a lot came out, i'd had all these feelings from walking around the killing fields in Cambodia and S21 prison there kinda bottled up, and it all came out n I was quite emotional  Never realised it had affected me so much, but I guess it did, I remember when i looked down at the ground and thinking someone had dropped their t-shirt and then I realised it was all this clothing n bones coming up from the earth n I was crunching on them....


----------



## Shambles

Riklet said:


> Zomg, just hope you never get had up in front of a Swedish court, mate! That would result in a first degree mashing....  :D



All entirely legitimate, bought and paid for - naturally :D



Riklet said:


> Mmmm PV, tis lovely and useful stuff, but the last time I did some I got a fucking grim headache for a while, then ended up really emotional n went and rambled at my parents about how proud I am of them, n talked to my mum about this family member who maybe killed himself which then went on to various other death-y topics.
> 
> It was worth the headache actually, quite a lot came out, i'd had all these feelings from walking around the killing fields in Cambodia and S21 prison there kinda bottled up, and it all came out n I was quite emotional  Never realised it had affected me so much, but I guess it did, I remember when i looked down at the ground and thinking someone had dropped their t-shirt and then I realised it was all this clothing n bones coming up from the earth n I was crunching on them....



I'm betting this was assisted by the tan variety then? Cos you get bugger all of that with the white. I loved the energy and souped-up thinking of the beige, but this one just mongs the fuck out of you mostly 

To go back to the shitey base analogy, if this was what all I'd had I'd be quite happy, but once you've had the real one this pale imitations is just so feckin' frustrating 

Incidentally, I just weighed a dose (I usually eyeball) and I've apparently been taking ~15mg per line. 5mg of peevee would keep me charged and perky for 3-4 hours. This stuff is so much weaker and seems to skip the charged and perky stage and skip straight to the dying days of a weeklong binge stage


----------



## Riklet

Yep it's the tan stuff and it smells a bit "musty" haha, I don't push the doses too much, usually I do very minuscule doses, 2-3mg at most, if that.  Works ok for me! What with all the stuff coming out above, it made me view it with a bit more respect actually, it's a powerful n interesting drug, didn't realise it would bring out such emotion n connectedness with my family.

Fucking love the tingly feeling of toodling along in the sunshine, each step making you grin, with some good music blasting


----------



## Shambles

Yup, 2-3mg of beige is a nice light buzz - great for concentration, energy and generally doing stuff. This stuff takes at least 5 times as much to pretty much kill concentration, energy and generally doing stuff. Most bizarre. I _really_ want to know what this stuff is. Has been mentioned that it's tested positive for MDPV, but I suspect it's tainted somehow - badly synthed or whatever.


----------



## Mugz

i remember last time i used it i dissolved it all in water and dosed by liquid measurement, What are peoples thoughts on this method of dosing?


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

mugabe said:


> i remember last time i used it i dissolved it all in water and dosed by liquid measurement, What are peoples thoughts on this method of dosing?



Yep. Can't go wrong. 

Stick it up your arse.


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ SHM I believe the correct verb is 'shove' not 'stick'!


----------



## B9

The white MDPV is a different chemical to tan MDPV - I had a bag with the full chemical designation on it & it's slightly different - I have of course long since lost that bag


----------



## Mugz

i dont plan on shoving anything up my arse


----------



## Bella Figura

Do it!


----------



## Mugz

i only have the one pipette and i dont really want to squirt that up my arse and then reuse it even if i wash it ten times after


----------



## Tryptamite

Its only a bit of poo.... many people enjoy that sort of thing


----------



## Evad

mugabe said:


> i only have the one pipette and i dont really want to squirt that up my arse and then reuse it even if i wash it ten times after



pipettes arent any good for plugging get an oral syringe solely for bum use


----------



## Mugz

i missed my chance to swipe a small syringe from uni the other week, and i dont fancy buying one, ill just dilute it and take it orally


----------



## Evad

they generally give them you for free at any chemist


----------



## Mugz

all the chemist's that i regularly visit seem to remember that i order cocodamol, even though i leave it a couple of weeks between each pharmacy. A syringe might raise some eyebrows. I might try and find a pharmacy near my uni that i havnt used before next week and find a small "baby feeding" syringe. Still not totally comfortable with squirting liquid up my arse though  ive shoved a pill up there before and it worked but i fear leakage with liquid


----------



## Evad

unless you get fucked regularly by massive cocks your arse should have a fairly decent seal. an oral syringe can't be used for injecting or owt so i don't think it will look shady at all


----------



## Mugz

nah, not regularly fucked by massive cocks, just kind of makes me wonder whether it will stay in or not. I would most def rather plug if it has less of a dose for the same effects just dont want any mess, lol. When my PV arrives ill go to the pharmacy and try and get a syringe and report my experience with it.


----------



## Mugz

well my MDPV arrived today and i looked at it and its not the tan stuff, so i guess its not gonna be as good as it could be. Nevermind  I'll probably give it a little trial a bit later on

edit - just reread the thread and it seems the tan stuff is the bad stuff so ive got the good stuff.


----------



## DonQuixote

Hello. My PV arrived last week *snip*. I would describe it as being 'off-white' rather than tan and I confess to being a tad disappointed. Small (1-3mg) oral doses give a slight energy boost without any noticeable euph or libido enhancement. Gastric disturbances and slight headaches also noted. It's strange stuff with a minty smell when out of the ziplock for a few days. I want to enjoy it this weekend. . .any suggestions would be much appreciated.
ps. should I plug, perhaps double my usual dose?


----------



## Mugz

Depends on what you want to use it for, if you want it to stay up all night having sex or watching porn then take a larger dose, or if you want to just be chatty and alert and stuff maybe take between 10-15mg.

 Be carefull not to redose too often though as i did and ended up being up for almost about 60odd hours and then considering more.


----------



## Bella Figura

I found the white stuff to be totally useless for libido effects, had none whatsoever from what I could tell no matter how high/low the dose. Haven't had the tan to compare it too though but you'd think it'd be noticeable.

You're right about the redosing Mugabe, best not to overdo it and give into the fiendishness cause you'll be up for much longer than you think.


----------



## Shambles

Proper peevee should be fine at 2-3mg doses but this white stuff needs around 5 times that to get any of the peevee effects. Even then it's mostly the less-welcome effects with little/no euphoria or pervaliciousness 

DonQuixote: I edited your post to remove a reference to a vendor. I know you didn't name them but even hints are not acceptable. Other than that, welcome to BL and EADD


----------



## Mugz

I enjoyed the white stuff ive got until the end of my binge


----------



## DonQuixote

I appreciate your responses. Cheers.


----------



## Riklet

I'm gettin' my tan on.... %)

Everything is so slow, I might go find the hoover and zoom around with it, but I shall undoutably get some odd looks hahaha :D


----------



## Mugz

all this PV talk again is making me considering having a small dose tonight because im almost falling asleep. I probably wont though because its not long after i last did it.


----------



## Riklet

Maybe you should go to bed, bud?


----------



## Shambles

I wouldn't bother, Mugabe. You've been on it a few days already so your brain just doesn't have enough of the requisite chemicals to make it work properly. You'll just be monged out and wired - need to give the ol' bod time to recover


----------



## TheSpade

Nah Shambles he needs to get on it like a flower needs a bee. Don't tell him otherwise.


----------



## Mugz

like i said in the wrongly renamed friday thread, im just gonna have a little bit more whisky and watch a film and leave the PV till another time. I reckon if i did some more tonight then the friday thread title would end up being corret


----------



## Bella Figura

Best to leave it for another time, you've gotten the most out of it really, there's only so much it can offer. I myself have somewhat regretted it today, its gotten pretty boring but I know i'm not going to binge on it, more of a once a week thing lately. I hate staying up all night, I love sleeping far too much. Don't really think the high is worth binging on for days.


----------



## Mugz

I know, its nothing super special compared to tons of other drugs out there, its just very fiendy


----------



## Shambles

If you get the real thing the fiending and sleep-deprivation are well worth it :D

Got none of the real thing though so had a lil sniff of the white shite pretend peevee instead. Not the same at all but been knackered all week so a lil energy boost is not unwelcome


----------



## TheSpade

You'll be even more tired in 3 days time after your binge on the stuff. 

I couldn't comprehend being awake that long on drugs, the thought makes me feel a little queasy.


----------



## Bella Figura

Likewise, I've never stayed up longer than a couple of days but the thought of any longer and i'd probably be prone to some sort of stim-psychotic break :D

My pv experience is drawing to an end for tonight, haven't dosed in around 6 hours, had a couple of benzos, nice hash spliff and gonna settle down and watch some tv


----------



## DonQuixote

Wow. At last I've felt PV's potential. Those wee 1-3mg were necessary due to work commitments. I have a few days off so last night I went to 10mg oral. It was fantastic. Energised, horny and happy. A low dose hypnotic (Zopiclone) at 2am sent me into nodland. This morning felt great and went for a cycle. Now 2pm had a wee line and I'm back to how I felt last night. I sense its fiendishness but think I can resist. This is wonderful. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## happyus

wow!! amazing stuff! had the most amazing afternoon- i mean really fuck me just splendid.


----------



## Bella Figura

Nice to hear  was it the tan or white?


----------



## happyus

LOL, i wouldn't say it was either sort of a browney white colour i guess ( i know it's awful but i just snort, i don't spend time inspecting my droogs)
but bloody hell i am in utter love with this.
mdpv and a couple of doses of g and it was sheer heaven. could easily go again but think my body needs food and drink (plus my lady parts need a rest). it was sheer bliss and amazing though can't stop smiling!!!!! beautiful world beautiful drug


----------



## ascii.cnt

Riklet said:


> What with all the stuff coming out above, it made me view it with a bit more respect actually, it's a powerful n interesting drug, didn't realise it would bring out such emotion n connectedness with my family.



Meeh... i got the ("the"? i'm still not sure if it's the same white stuff everybody in here is talking about) white stuff and i got quite the same kind of experience as you described.
Constant euphoria (not that kind of overwhelming one like MDMA produces, but it seems kind of more "stable"... hard to describe) and a feeling of the need to talk about anything with people around me.

But from time to time i also get those anxious rushes where my muscles are hard as fuck (indeed.... had a look at my calves after running some 300m to reach my bus in time and it looked like some super-duper-anabolics-hardcore-user's legs), my heart beating and myself just looking around in a psychotic way.
So my experience is that maybe set/setting might have some importance when using peevee, although it's just a stim. But i can't see no other way of explaining why it produces different (even contrary) experiences while using the same dose. 
Initially, i still use some 3-5 mgs which also keep me awake/alerted/happy for some 3-4 hours. I would be very curious about the tan stuff, as i've never had it but find the white one very cool...


.edit:

/me wishes a good rest to happyus' lady parts, hehe. ^^
Know that problem, although i don't have no "lady parts". 


.edit again:

When smoking the peevee, i definately realize that there are two different substances in there: when heating the powder on a foil, there comes a first smoke which i inhale and everything is fine. Then the residue on the foil gets some kind of reddish while still heating, but there's no smoke coming up for some seconds of constant  heating... when the flame is directly under the residue, it takes about 5 seconds until the rest gets to become smoke.
Maybe i'll have a look if that can be separated somehow. Would be good to 1) see the relation of both substances and 2) see how each works when not combined.


----------



## Bella Figura

happyus said:


> LOL, i wouldn't say it was either sort of a browney white colour i guess ( i know it's awful but i just snort, i don't spend time inspecting my droogs)
> but bloody hell i am in utter love with this.
> mdpv and a couple of doses of g and it was sheer heaven. could easily go again but think my body needs food and drink (plus my lady parts need a rest). it was sheer bliss and amazing though can't stop smiling!!!!! beautiful world beautiful drug



good stuff :D I had a pretty nice time on it yesterday, was coming down nicely by the end of the night, but then I overdid the benzos (again), cue senseless posts on BL and waking up feeling completely sedated


----------



## Mugz

One thing that i found strange about MDPV, was that just like MDMA it feels good to be cold. Im not really sure how i would describe it but i remember it just feeling great when i was cold. 

p.s. i took about 8-10mg plus about 1.25ml of GBL about half an hour ago and am now just watching the snooker and playing some online poker. Its just at the point of being nicely alert and concentrating on more than one thing at the time at the moment. Which i though might help my online poker tournament performance


----------



## ChasingTheCat

Just had a little bulb, contrary to my intention not to vape this stuff again. Wanted to go to sleep early too, to give my body some recovery. Guess that's gonna be a long night

Kind of addicting this stuff, especially when smoked


----------



## Ceres

I'm currently taking 15mg mirtazapine daily, are there any known interactions with MDPV?


----------



## Shambles

From my (woefully) inadequate knowledge of brain chemistry, I believe Mirtazapine specifically effects the serotonin receptors whilst MDPV specifically targets the dopamine ones. From this - and the lack of anything I could find to the contrary - I would think it's probably reasonably safe. Actually may even be a good combo cos peevee is great with a good dose of seratonin thrown in to perk it up 

As I said, I'm far from an expert though. I'd wait til Bulby Baby pops his head in cos he's bound to know. From what I know of Mirtazapine though, it's one of the safest anti-depressants to take with pretty much any drug. Could be my peevee-ravaged brain making the whole thing up though 

They give it to you in full-blown heroin detox when you're more wired than you would be if you snorted an ounce of peevee up each nostril so I would have thought it's fairly unlikely to cause problems - may help to take the slightly manic edge off the peevee by gifting a lil serotonin and sedation actually 

Ha! Just remembered I've got a couple around somewhere. Maybe I'll go find 'em and munch the lil blighters on your behalf to see if they'll bring me down (or kill me or whatever) cos the benzos, booze and G have barely touched the sides these last coupla days


----------



## Mugz

anyone know if taking the equivalent of over 1.5grams in a week as per the white stuff revelations could be dangerous permanently????


----------



## Ceres

Shambles said:


> Ha! Just remembered I've got a couple around somewhere.



beside the point OT stuff - I have a rather obscene stash of them because I find the sedation and day after monged out feeling too much to really take them daily as my GP intended me to 8) If I want to get anything done beyond sleeping all day and stuffing my face that is.

I just started another course of them after almost a year break and had some mephedrone, and found my usual fiendish behaviour was really diminished, will perhaps try again to see if it really is due to the mirtazapine or not... I found this http://www.clinicalconnection.com/exp/ExpandedPatientViewStudy179408.aspx which just makes me wish I knew a bit more about how neurochemistry works...

I'm really interested in MDPV because I'm currently going through an awful period of chronic apathy, disinterest and severe lack of motivation that is worse than anything I've ever experienced in my whole history of depression. I find no pleasure in anything anymore and low dose MDPV sounds like it might help me. I cant bring myself to ask my GP for bupropion and it sounds more dangerous that MDPV.


----------



## Shambles

^ Unless you know for a fact you can get the beige peevee then don't even think about it. This white stuff _causes_ the effects you mention - and in a really, really big way. Really is some weird and fucked-up stuff - in many ways it kinda feels like the "AntiPV" cos it seems to have the opposite effect in almost every way other than keeping you awake for stupid amounts of time.

I'd avoid it like the plague if your feeling like that cos I guarantee you'll look back on it as a golden era if you use this white crap. Beige (in strictly controlled and very light doses) does help with the problems you have. The white one causes them if they weren't there and exarcebates them to depths you wouldn't credit if they are.

Incidentally, the last few vendors I acquired samples from - different vendors in different parts of the world - were all advertising it as "99.98% pure beige powder" or words to that effect. They are all lil liars who oughta be ashamed of themselves. White three times running - nowhere near pure peevee if its peevee at all - and I'm not best pleased. You should see the angry thread :D



mugabe said:


> anyone know if taking the equivalent of over 1.5grams in a week as per the white stuff revelations could be dangerous permanently????



You've not had 1.5 grams cos you only bought 500mg. I said it seems to have a greater density than the beige - and I'm pretty certain it does - but it's also a lot weaker. My main concern is just what the fuck is it? People have blasted through huge quantites of the beige with nothing but a savage comedown to show for it. Fuck knows what this does but last time I took it 4 days straight I had one of the worst comedowns in living memory - and I've had some belters in my time. Definitely feels a lot rougher on the body than beige. Bit late to worry now though


----------



## Riklet

I don't really get a comedown on the tan stuff, either i just don't do enough or it doesn't affect me that much; I usually feel significantly better than if i've been drinking.

Well, in the interests of a fair experiment I have been doing PV and getting pissed, so we'll see how I feel tomorrow eh! Wonky blanket ahoy! :D


----------



## icancu2k

The white stuff I have doesn't seem as bad as what's been said above, to be honest.

I've had a ridiculously busy day, and currently considering an all-nighter, which to be honest, is probably in my best interest with regards what I have to get done, and the importance of it in relation to the consequences!

Haha, guess I'm at the point where I'm talking shit and looking for a bit of a break, been sat working on an important document which could make or break my career (as it stands), can't think of a reason why it would break though, even when sobre earlier. 

It's been a while since I did an all-nighter when not socialising or anything, and actually working all through the night, but it's going pretty well. My productivity is damn good considering 6 hours sleep last night, and the night before was alcohol induced 6 hours, but I had a good lie in the night before that. 

I can't say there's too much of a comedown as such, but I'd only done max 30mg of the beige in, smoked x 3 10mg, 2 close together and one a couple of hours later. With this batch, I seem to have used a bit more, but not 5x as much! Maybe 25% more, 50% more at most, and that's probably down to tolerance a little.

If I can get myself a couple of hours sleep in a few hours (about to smoke the last one for tonight... hmmm I've said that more than once tonight!), and get into work, get it over with.

It's a little bit make or break because I've taken it upon myself to do something unexpected of my role, well and truly, something even the next level of management would tend to avoid, just as I feel so confident about it.

The peevee has certainly helped me to trawl through for research, quotations to back up my claims and search high and low for any negatives, which I'm still unable to find!

Perhaps it's my mood in general, but I definately don't feel too spaced or speed-like, last dose was ~15mg vapourised, and has been the 5th or 6th today, some of the later ones around 10mg. I know I'm going to crash, just with tiredness eventually, but hey, I'm wondering if it's feasible to carry on for another 14 hours or so, meaning about 38 in total? And just get this out of the way!

It seems like it, if I just take say 25/30mg to work with me to last ~9 hours, plenty without having loads to binge on, and a couple of diazepam for a little later in the afternoon?

Few bananas, should do it right?

Right!?

I'll keep updated!


----------



## icancu2k

^ Well, after last dose, feeling much perkier, maybe ~8mg, about an hour and a half ago. 

Had a valium just to take the edge off the anxiety (mostly caused by knowing I've done an all nighter and what I'm in for today) but feel so much brighter, as always, after seeing the sunrise!

See how the rest of the day goes.


----------



## Shambles

Yup, keep doses fairly small and infrequent and it's not so bad really - it's going over 72 hours when it starts to go wrong. I find I go up and down a lot on it - way shorter acting than the beige so a lot "bumpier" and also a lot more fiendish sometimes. An hour after my first dose - only a small sniffed one at that - I was seriously fiending. Didn't give in to it though and wasn't too bad til earlier today when I suddenly realised it's been a few days since I got to be in the same dimension as sleep. Even though I'd really not had much at all - just kept me awake for so long that it got to the point that I need a dose to go to the shop or whatever.

Still not used much in terms of quantity, but it just seems neverending. Sometimes it's been good, sometimes far from good, but mostly just relentless. Gonna go with the flow for a while cos a heavy landing is on the cards anyway so gonna wring a lil pleasure out of it before the recovery has to start.

Oh, on the vaping thing, the beige always ran nicely on the foil with no residue. This stuff doesn't run well and leaves a thick black residue with a kind nicotene yellow patch around it. I've not been smoking much of this batch cos it really does seem to be very dirty indeed.

This particular batch is noticably different to white batches I've had before - it's a lot more speedy. Much more like phet than peevee really. The spaced-out bits come and go - maybe it's me poor ol' brain trying to fit in some downtime. Never got it with the beige though. Right now, I'm actually quite enjoying it - it's playing nice. Just a shame it turns so suddenly so often.

Another big difference - by this stage I'd usually be incoherent and incapable of posting anything. I'm waffling and rambling for Britain tonight, but vaguely lucid - definitely speedier than usual.


----------



## Ceres

Shambles said:


> ^ Unless you know for a fact you can get the beige peevee then don't even think about it. This white stuff _causes_ the effects you mention - and in a really, really big way. Really is some weird and fucked-up stuff - in many ways it kinda feels like the "AntiPV" cos it seems to have the opposite effect in almost every way other than keeping you awake for stupid amounts of time.
> 
> I'd avoid it like the plague if your feeling like that cos I guarantee you'll look back on it as a golden era if you use this white crap. Beige (in strictly controlled and very light doses) does help with the problems you have. The white one causes them if they weren't there and exarcebates them to depths you wouldn't credit if they are.
> 
> Incidentally, the last few vendors I acquired samples from - different vendors in different parts of the world - were all advertising it as "99.98% pure beige powder" or words to that effect. They are all lil liars who oughta be ashamed of themselves. White three times running - nowhere near pure peevee if its peevee at all - and I'm not best pleased. You should see the angry thread :D



Cheers for the advice, I'll just have to wait and see what I end up with I guess, the vendor made no mention of appearance or purity, never used them before so I'll be pleased if it even turns up 8)


----------



## DonQuixote

Well folks I'm back at work and looking forward to my next encounter with PV. I have the tan and enough of it to see me up until my 50th b/day next year. Being new to RC's it has been a surprisingly enjoyable adventure and there has been comic moments trying to administer with my partner's perfume atomisers. We have oral dosage syringes at work, but obviously I can't risk pilfering. The stuff has made a holiday family gathering less tedious - my family are very conservative - both C & c. It is quite fiendish, but with my commitments and a bit of will-power it has not been a problem. With my judicious dosing regime the positives have outweighed the negatives. The gastric upsets ( I would appreciate any advice on dealing with these) and slight headaches and muscle tension were the slight downers. Thank you Shambles and all rest of you for your helpful and entertaining posts. Finally, any advice on how to store PV for up to a year would be most appreciated. Love and Sunshine 
Mr. Quixote


----------



## addman3

I spoke to one of the manufacturers and he said that the white mdpv is mdpv hcl whereas the tan mdpv is freebase and quickly degrades into that super strong pervert powder. Not exactly evidence but what does everyone think?

btw. that is one of the people at a chinese synth company, not a vendor


----------



## Tryptamite

Sounds like it could make sense, maybe F&B could give a better answer.


----------



## Riklet

^ Interesting.

It gives me jaw n neck tension DonQ, and I find magnesium helps with that, as usual.  Headaches are trickier, i've had them a few times, hard to get rid of those!


----------



## icancu2k

Well, around the 32 hour mark I started with a bit of nausea, and it didn't go too well after that to be honest. Got to sleep about 2 hours after my last vaped dose too, without much crash considering.

I managed around 40 hours of constant work requiring a lot of brain power though! Very impressed. I've never had another substance that has suited that situation as well!

Shambles - I definately turned into a bit of a spaced wreck for fleeting moments, but I think that was dose and fatigue to be honest. I don't even want to think about how much I took to be honest, but each dose crept up in size, even though I was primarily using it simply to stay awake. You're right about the tainted ring around the outside of the vaped area on foil with this stuff, but I honestly can't remember how the last looked. 

Oh and by the way, no aphrodisiac qualities at all to be honest for me with either batch I've tried. Speed dick in fact, and I usually have a huge sexual appetite. 


Right, needs me an early night!


----------



## clara

addman3 said:


> I spoke to one of the manufacturers and he said that the white mdpv is mdpv hcl whereas the tan mdpv is freebase and quickly degrades into that super strong pervert powder. Not exactly evidence but what does everyone think?
> 
> btw. that is one of the people at a chinese synth company, not a vendor



I would also like to hear everyones thoughts on this..


----------



## fastandbulbous

addman3 said:


> I spoke to one of the manufacturers and he said that the white mdpv is mdpv hcl whereas the tan mdpv is freebase and quickly degrades into that super strong pervert powder. Not exactly evidence but what does everyone think?
> 
> btw. that is one of the people at a chinese synth company, not a vendor




Well he's talking bollocks as the tan stuff is the hydrochloride salt (MDPV freebases has piss poor water solubility). The one batch of white stuff I did a little test on ages ago (hot KMnO4 soln) didn't produce the same result as the tan stuff


----------



## Ceres

addman3 said:


> I spoke to one of the manufacturers and he said that the white mdpv is mdpv hcl whereas the tan mdpv is freebase and quickly degrades into that super strong pervert powder.



Was "super strong pervert powder" the exact term he used or did he actually say what it would supposedly degrade into 

Could this post be of any relevance http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=3309515&postcount=30 ?

I would really like to know what's going on with these apparently subjectively quite different substances before taking the plunge


----------



## fastandbulbous

I may be wrong, but I have a sneaking suspicion that some unscrupulous types have probably had peevee without the methylenedioxy ring synthed as anything with a 3,4-methylenedioxyphenyl structure is becoming more difficult to obtain/more expensive. Think. they know they're dealing with druggie types, so why not cut a few corners (pharmacology doesn't work like that though)


----------



## DonQuixote

fastandbulbous said:


> I may be wrong, but I have a sneaking suspicion that some unscrupulous types have probably had peevee without the methylenedioxy ring synthed as anything with a 3,4-methylenedioxyphenyl structure is becoming more difficult to obtain/more expensive. Think. they know they're dealing with druggie types, so why not cut a few corners (pharmacology doesn't work like that though)



Thanks f&b. Although sometimes the technical stuff goes way over my head, I have found your posts to be eloquent and informative. Consequently, I have enjoyed some new experiences with sensible use of this substance. However, having read that you have concerns about "unscrupulous types' involved, I've become a little bit worried. Am I being naive in assuming that the efficient, professional and, I must say, caring approach of my vendor, is a good indicator of the quality of their products? My recent adventure has been with a light tan coloured fine powder.


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ Seems kosher - the tan coloured stuff is the only one that pushes all thebuttons.

Like everything else, once it looks like theree's serious money to be made, vagabonds and charatans come rushing in to separate people from their money. How else do you explain abysmal pills & the dreaded soap bar hash?


----------



## immad

Well, without the methylenedioxy it should be a bit better (or less worse) for the brain, correct?

I don't get the "pushing the buttons" anyway. MDPV is nice, but it doesn't really push my buttons. Tan stuff btw, from two different batches. Wish it did


----------



## Ceres

fastandbulbous said:


> I may be wrong, but I have a sneaking suspicion that some unscrupulous types have probably had peevee without the methylenedioxy ring synthed as anything with a 3,4-methylenedioxyphenyl structure is becoming more difficult to obtain/more expensive. Think. they know they're dealing with druggie types, so why not cut a few corners (pharmacology doesn't work like that though)



If there's a genuine financial incentive for them to do that without letting on about it, the legal implications for someone importing these products from abroad unwittingly aren't funny atall  Not so bad with MDPV but methylone for example....


----------



## DonQuixote

Like everything else, once it looks like theree's serious money to be made, vagabonds and charatans come rushing in to separate people from their money. How else do you explain abysmal pills & the dreaded soap bar hash?[/QUOTE]

Too true.. plus ça change!


----------



## Ceres

Well, I got hold of some and it's not tan or beige, more of an off white. Haven't had a chance to try it properly yet as I'll need to put it into solution to dose it accurately, but I gummed a tiny tiny bit and noticed a bit of a feeling of alertness and a subtle mood lift. 

Should 250mg dissolve into 25ml of water happily enough?


----------



## Shambles

It should indeed, Ceres. Have fun - see you in a week's time when you've donned the tinfoil hat and are deep in converation with the shadow people :D


----------



## Mugz

^^indeed Ceres with this white stuff, it is surprisingly hard not to redose  

i diluted my 500mg in 1000ml so that i could dose orally just by taking a shot glass minus a little bit to get a decent dose when i had it. Didn't fancy plugging it. 

A few hours ago i found the baggy that had my mdpv in before i diluted it and a week after flushed and there was still a little amount stuck to the sides so i licked my finger and then scraped the bag and then sucked my finger again. Cant be too much of a dose because there wasnt very much at all left on the bag, and i scraped most of it into the solution before. but i am certainly feeling the good parts of it again  Added bonus is that  there is no possible way to redose


----------



## Ceres

ah cool, I'm going to use 25ml water just because I have an empty 30ml HDPE bottle that had GBL in it. Is it essential to keep it in the fridge or will it survive ok in the sealed bottle for a while? I suppose vodka might be a better choice.


----------



## Shambles

Probably better off in the fridge and vodka would also probably be better if you intend to keep it for any length of time, but as it's peevee and only 250mg I seriously doubt that long-term storage is very likely :D


----------



## Mugz

I dont intend to buy any more of this shit ever again, after managing an all night binge from the scrapings of a used baggy


----------



## Ceres

i tried it this morning after being up all night, thought it was pretty interesting, but odd how when it wore off there was quite a crash, emotionally speaking, despite the fact I didn't feel particularly euphoric or anything on it. Think I may have taken slightly too much, had a bit of anxiety going on, shallow breathing etc.


----------



## Mugz

yeah i know about the shallow breathing, and sometimes a really sharp breath that feels as though you've just been scared by someone but nothing has happened, its just the breathing  
Ive found that mixing some alcohol with it on the comedown helps a lot with the anxiety issues. Whilst up though i am amazed at how anxiety free it seems to be for a stimulant :D


----------



## Ceres

have redosed 3 times now since this morning, think I'm getting attuned to it now, I really like the clarity and subtlety of it. And the duration. I am starting to feel a bit sketched out now tho, been awake since yesterday. Took some GBL because I was getting muscle aches from sitting infront of the computer for 2 days. I have noticed a bit of nausea that comes and goes aswell. Goddam, you lot weren't kidding about the pervert powder nickname either.

I really noticed when the first dose wore off quite abruptly, but now it seems to be actually just fading away in a hardly noticable very gradual manner.

The powder is so akward to deal with because it's pretty clumpy and caking together a bit, but I should really try and half what I've got and put it into solution because atm I have no idea what dose I've actually been taking, started extremely conservatively though. 

I'm looking forward to trying it on a clear head after a good nights sleep and finding out how good it might be for getting stuff done when I've actually got some energy. Definately can't eat on it, all I've managed to eat today is 2 extra strong mints and a crisp heh.


----------



## bogman

looking for a bit of info folks.
1=would it be a good drug for a festival wend.
2=is it a good combo drug,with lsd-mdma pills-weed.
3what would be a safe amount to start with..this should have being my first question lol.


----------



## Link_S

I've heard 5mg is a good starting dose

i cant believe how cheap it is i nthat case though considering the price for a gram


----------



## Ceres

judging by my limited experience today I'd say it beats a cup of coffee as a pick me up for sure, but on its own it's not going to have you mashed off your tits like you would expect from good speed or mdma etc.


----------



## Mugz

^will if you take 20mg


----------



## Ceres

i really need to measure out a proper dose i think, might have just been snorting threshold doses or something :/


----------



## Ceres

christ I've been turned into spud from trainspotting, I haven't been doing much all day but shortly after last redose, as soon as I started a convo with someone the momentum started and I've just been talking incessantly for fuck knows how long. This is sneaky stuff!


----------



## Mugz

^indeed it is, it caught me by suprise too, be carefull


----------



## Riklet

About 3mg makes me jabber way too much and mop my grotty bathroom floor and polish grubby stains off my desk and ramble away online....

....20mg??  Start low, people....


----------



## Mugz

^yeah, sorry i wasnt meaning to say start with 20mg, thats just about the dose i ended up taking towards the end of my two binges. 

I am craving some more right now but im glad that there is absolutely no trace of it left in the house


----------



## Ceres

Sorry if this is straying into the "im fucked" megathread territory, but I actually felt slightly unhinged for a moment there (in a benign way) once I really got into that convo, as if the drug was feeding off the stimulation and focus and that somehow made the effects manifest properly and exponentially. When I was just idly dossing about doing not much atall there didn't really seem to be much effect atall. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm sure I remember reading a post on here maybe comparing some aspects of the MDPV "high" to the early stages of a hypomanic episode. I've never experienced mania or hypomania myself but I think MDPV may have just given me a taster of what I have imagined those states to be. If I was gurning my face off and rushing like mad on MDMA or something I would be prepared for it but it really took me by surprise how insidious this stuff is. I'm really looking forward to trying to use it to get some work done in a less hedonistic context than today.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Riklet said:


> About 3mg makes me jabber way too much and mop my grotty bathroom floor and polish grubby stains off my desk and ramble away online....



Wow. You lucky man. This makes mdpv at least 3x cheaper for you than me.

C'mon peeps. Its nice. But it ain't that strong.

My advice Riklet.....stay away from Polish speed.


----------



## Mugz

^i can relate to that Ceres, happened a couple of times during my binges. Take it easy on the stuff for a few days i would say


----------



## lazygit

whats the mechanism of MDPV on the cardiovascular system -- does it acts as a vasoconstricor or vasodilator?

Have a pile of the white shite to try for the first time, no MG scales or known quantity of the mass of powder...want to eyeball a 5mg dose, since I read re-dosing isn't too wise.

Whats the best method? Heard of using a bic pen? A thumb width line like =====?

Im not one to eyeball doses with less forgiving chems but think I should be okay with this, if the general conceous is against eyeballing then I guess I'll just have to buy a mg scale which I will need eventually anyhow.


----------



## Mugz

IF you knew what you had in total you could do a water dilution, ive never eyeballed it before except for yesterday when i licked my finger and got some that was stuck to the baggy, and what i thought was a small amount of that ended up being a lot more


----------



## Ceres

Recklessly as I've never used the stuff before, I have dosed 4 times today with tiny skinny lines that were smaller than a nail clipping off your pinky finger, hoping to aim for 5mg. The tiniest dose still had pretty pronounced physiological effects at any rate, significant enough that I'm not risking increasing the dose until I've put a known amount in solution.

actually make that 5, the line I took around 6pm wore off in the last half hour or so after over 4 hours!, so I figured I can fit one more in before some well overdue sleep and a week of behaving myself. I'm really impressed by the duration, I realised pretty quickly its bloody potent weight for weight so am being pretty careful with it, I definately got the feeling if you overdid the dose it could be pretty unpleasant.


----------



## lazygit

^^^ Ceres, was that white or tan stuff?

I wish i knew the quantity mugabe, then dump it in a known amount of water but i've no idea. You always get more than anticipated when scraping baggys,vials etc, can't complain but its so deceptive!


----------



## The Kid

mugabe said:


> ^i can relate to that Ceres, happened a couple of times during my binges. Take it easy on the stuff for a few days i would say



I'm not sure that advice was taken??!?


----------



## lazygit

Heh, Is there anywhere that lists dangerous combinations? Say if one was to have tramadol either end of the experiance? Seeing as tramadol has loadsa complications.


----------



## Ceres

I am still awake but havent redosed or looked at the bag in its drawer since last nights fun and games, I'm trying to hold onto the sense of dread it instilled in me when i realised how much was left and the potential in there to likely completely fuck me over beyond repair.

Slightly worryingly I seem to have a bit of reddening of the skin on my knuckles and backs of the fingers of both hands, almost a bit like sunburn. I don't know wether this is cause for concern but I hope not, certainly don't need any more complications! Anyone else noticed this with mdpv?
 My voice is really hoarse as usual if I've snorted anything or stayed up all night, I'm quite worried about looking undeniably ill when I have to face my parents later.


----------



## The Kid

Ceres said:


> .... when I have to face my parents later.


----------



## Ceres

lazygit said:


> ^^^ Ceres, was that white or tan stuff?



It is slightly off white and frankly if it's considered weaker and inferior to the Tan stuff I don't want to go anywhere near it, the white stuff is strong enough for me that it looks like I may have to give it the dubious honour of the first drug I've sampled that is just bigger and tougher than me and to try and take it on after getting such a hiding in just the first round could very well be a suicidal act.


----------



## TheSpade

I was expecting to read that Mugabe was still awake on MDPV right now as he 'magically' found some more MDPV despite the fact he flushed it (of course you did ) about a week ago.

Mugabe where are yooooooooouuuuuu?


----------



## Mugz

not on MDPV spade and wont ever be again, it is all gone and is not coming back.


----------



## TheSpade

You said that a few days ago though.


----------



## Mugz

that was before i found the baggy, now thats gone there is nothing to "magically" find


----------



## lazygit

Was gonna eyeball a line but already got on the tramadol and xanax, is it safe to have mdpv on this small combo?

Half of me's saying this stuff could potentially be a good kick up the arse for some much needed motivation, the other half is saying its a total nightmare backed up by many of the posts on BL!


----------



## The Kid

TheSpade said:


> I was expecting to read that Mugabe was still awake on MDPV right now as he 'magically' found some more MDPV despite the fact he flushed it (of course you did ) about a week ago.
> 
> Mugabe where are yooooooooouuuuuu?



He's trying to work out where Ceres lives so he can get his stash!.


----------



## lazygit

Seems its not safe to combine tramadol with MDPV, in any time frame. Theres fuck all info about this stuff.


----------



## Riklet

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Wow. You lucky man. This makes mdpv at least 3x cheaper for you than me.
> 
> C'mon peeps. Its nice. But it ain't that strong.
> 
> My advice Riklet.....stay away from Polish speed.



3mg was guesswork, based upon the fact that it's taken me ages to even do 100mg, and I just don't seem to fiend and redose on the stuff like some people here.  I did smoke it once in a lightbulb though, and as I recall that was quite a hit, I kinda sat back and got that "airplane taking off" feeling, but it seemed dodgy on the lungs so i've not done it again! It was rather fiendish though!

I've maybe done going on 8mg in a session before, and been insanely wired, but it's hard to know.  Yeh, seems I have a fairly low tolerance to stims, a dab of good speed a bit over a month ago hit me pretty hard too! I wasn't polishing away on the Polish, though....  8)


----------



## DS_

I just heard of someone paying 130 for a half g on the street. WTF!


----------



## Mugz

The Kid said:


> He's trying to work out where Ceres lives so he can get his stash!.



just been on the hunt for his house now actually, how did you know8)

im swearing off this crap for a while until i know that i have an ounce of self control


----------



## The Kid

mugabe said:


> just been on the hunt for his house now actually, how did you know8)



Cuz i'm sat outside, waiting for him to turn the light off so i can rob it myself.....


----------



## fastandbulbous

You're waiting in vain, as I've already been in and done away with it


----------



## Riklet

mugabe you know you'd rather have an ounce of PV than an ounce of self control... :D


----------



## DonQuixote

hello again. I'm rapidly becoming very fond of this stuff. I've taken some last minute annual leave in order to burst into "fullfilments desolate attic." I've also purloined an oral dosage syringe in order to vary my route of admin. Had 5mg rectally an hour ago. . . it's mighty good. When can I have more with this route I want maintain this before i hit the threshold of the desolate attic? Also, I had 100mg of Tramadol about 3am this morn. Is this a bit risky? Any info would be very welcome.  It's light tan. Cheers.


----------



## Shambles

I'd leave at least 2 hours - preferably 3-4 hours - between redosing plugged or oral doses, DQ. I'd also be a lil cautious combining with Tramadol - don't have any specific reason other than the lowered seizures threshold, but has the whiff of iffiness about it to me.


----------



## Ceres

Right, after calming down considerably, I've now been able to make a sober analysis of what happened to me with the MDPV and why I ended up in the state that led to my now embarassingly hysterical posts about the experience.


It's shamefully straightforward really. I acted in a totally reckless, fucking stupid manner, disregarding the most basic common sense and with a total lack of respect for the idea that experimenting on yourself with unfamiliar drugs has to involve some degree of caution and basic regard for your own physical and mental health.

The first big mistake was to decide on a whim to sample some MDPV while already being awake for 24 hours on mephedrone. 

I eyeballed all the doses in a completely arbitrary manner despite the fact that I've never handled a substance with such high potency and small dosage range before and therefore had no idea at any point how much I had used.

I snorted the first dose without deciding beforehand on a time when I would STOP in order to sleep etc, so I had a completely open ended attitude and no concern atall about where it might lead. I eventually lost track of how many doses I'd had, the time between them was decreasing and they were getting bigger aswell. 

I ended up fiending on the stuff and taking far too much with nothing but the vaguest idea about what effects were expected, so when things eventually went up a notch and sent me into an unexpected shortlived out of control mania-like state that I had never experienced before, I started to panic and soon ended up in a full on anxiety attack, again something I had never experienced so had no way to cope or rationalise my way out of it, meaning it completely and utterly consumed me for hours, scaring the shit out of me and reducing me to a shivering traumatised mess.

Of course, having read lots about MDPV, I should have been aware that these anxiety attacks are common on excessive doses or long sessions.

 Now it's painfully obvious to me that binging on it for 24 hours when I'd already been awake 24 hours and consumed a gram of mephedrone was highly likely or perhaps inevitably going to trigger an anxiety attack, which of course it did in a spectacular manner.

At the time I started raving about the danger of the drug and how scary it was, but now it's clear that the danger was really in my own irresponsible actions and blatent disregard for my own safety.

I still think MDPV is one to be very wary of, it seems to have a quite multifaceted but hard to pin down character and a subtle dark streak running through it.


----------



## DonQuixote

Cheers Shambles. The energy boost has been great and there has been a euphoric buzz which has been missing in my alcohol fueled middle age. Good night.


----------



## curvygal19

Ceres said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Ceres, just reading your post made me anxious
> I was contemplating trying this out but I know this one is not for me with my lack of self control and propensity for anxiety.
> 
> I would not be able to leave it alone until it had all gone.
> Least Meph is over in a couple of doses.
> 
> Maybe if I had one of those timelocked safes that  I am still searching for


----------



## brokenbrain

No doubt I would go off the deep end with PV.If I had 100mg and went straight through that it sounds like it would be ok,with benzos/codiene to come off it.But no way would I get 1g or hell would be round the corner.
PS curvy where's your avatar?Lost in the post with your drugs too is it


----------



## Ceres

curvygal19 said:


> Ceres said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ceres, just reading your post made me anxious
> I was contemplating trying this out but I know this one is not for me with my lack of self control and propensity for anxiety.
> 
> I would not be able to leave it alone until it had all gone.
> Least Meph is over in a couple of doses.
> 
> Maybe if I had one of those timelocked safes that  I am still searching for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH the way I'd got into the habit of happily snorting lines of mephedrone every 15 mins and binging on it frequently with no apparent problems or serious dependance was a big factor in why I was so complacent about MDPV.
Click to expand...


----------



## icancu2k

^ bingo!

Easy done with lots of chemicals, something eases you in and you treat another with almost a 'disrespect' for them.

Ceres, I'm sure you feel much better about the whole thing now, almost enlightenend. It's a lesson learnt at the end of the day ?

I've done it more than an armful of times!!


----------



## Ceres

^ Yeah I actually got a lot out of it in the end, learned my lesson for sure aswell as having a good useful period of sober introspection afterwards.

I tried MDPV again today and a much more controlled, happier and sensible time with it, since I now have a decent balance to at least weigh doses!


----------



## Ceres

Is there any concensus or even much anectodal evidence regarding succesfully using MDPV at low doses as an aid to motivation/focus on intellectually intensive tasks? 

 I'm really surprised by just how subtle and tightly focused the stimulation is, I found it almost invisible while doing nothing in particular, but as soon as I devoted my attention to one specific task, the effects really began to manifest themselves.

In the lower doses I've tried my attention is easily very tightly focused on a task without wandering or being prone to distraction, but there's still too much stimulation. The thought process is so rapid it seems to easily outpace reason and degenerates into basic stimmed up tangential stream of consciousness bollocks. (yes that made me stop and think actually. I haven't dosed for hours and now feel pretty verbose and stimulated again, perhaps as a result of writing this post...)

 It seems to linger in the system for a surprisingly long time, I would like to find out more about this because I felt frequent dosing was having an obvious cumulative effect which eventually seemed to reach a point where nausea and anxiety appeared quite abruptly after the last dose, along with beginnings of choppy vision and impaired coordination. The whole nature of the experience was markedly changed. I don't know anything about pharmacology atall but I felt like there was definately a point where the level of the drug in the system was becoming toxic.

I wanted to pose a couple of other questions in this post but I've ended up spending a ridiculous amount of time writing this now so it's appropriate that I just finish by adding that when youve taken a lot of it or are coming down off it, I find that the positive effects seem to quite easily degenerate into an almost OCD like loss of spontaneity and fluid articulation, and a horrible state where my attention is captured by a sentence and it's nuance for an absurd amount of time to the point where it's completely divorced from it's context, eventually leading me to reread the paragraph which by now seems to make no sense atall and this process repeats.

  As someone who otherwise finds it easy to articulate ideas and happily takes pleasure in writing in a swift and confident way, it's actually pretty fucking distressing to spend hours writing something which would usually take 5 mins and then be left feeling unsure wether it actually has anything to do with what I originally wanted to communicate, or is even remotely coherent.

I have found while dosing on MDPV, if I'm not throwing myself fully into something, in abscence of anything to do my mind and my inner dialogue seems to latch onto random trivial things in my head which have a problem solving nature to them and incessantly loop through them with different variations etc, and I kept randomly becoming aware of it, as a kind of background process secondary to my main focus.

All of these effects dissapear completely after the drug has left my system and I've slept etc, but I am quite concerned on the whole now about where continued use could lead to.


----------



## Mugz

continued use is not advised , it will only lead to complete and utter mania.

For the first dose it may seem like there are positive effects but soon you will realise that that is an illusion and that there is no possible "study/motivation/concentration" aid use to this drug. It is only really a recreational drug, that seems to be way too fiendish and would probably only be really effective if combined with something else, as doing it on its own just messes up your mind and makes you crazy.


----------



## Riklet

I guess I just find it a bit fiendish, but that's about it.  It doesn't feel toxic, I don't stay up for days on it, I don't find myself taking it more often than once a week usually, I don't get really anxious on it, I can write and communicate fine on it -- if anything i'm burbling/typing away too much without really analysing that much.  I don't really get "comedowns" off it either, just feel a bit crap the day after for a few hours.

It does linger for a while, and physical tiredness does definitely come; I did my first dose almost 12 hours ago and I never quite got 'round to working on it for long, however it definitely focuses my mind at times.  Even something as simple as underlining something becomes noticeably easier and improved; I can draw a straighter line.  I definitely find it more useful in terms of "doing stuff" than recreation; washing up, tidying, going shopping, reading, improving my porn collection, I seem to get a fuck lot done in an afternoon... :D

The jaw tension kinda sucks.  The horniness is kinda great, but I don't find it as overpowering as it is with G, then again I don't do huge doses.  Maybe it sounds a bit condescending saying it, but some things are worth treating with caution/respect, especially stims which have the potential to keep you up for days, gota not push it too much.


----------



## Ceres

Mugabe, I know exactly where you're coming from with the sketchy late night wierdness wondering if everyone has really gone to bed or not and hearing the odd noise that makes you think maybe someones got up to see what you're up to, to the point where you end up feeling like youve spent the whole night with the feeling that someones checking up on you.

I'm worried all the time anyway that someone will suss what I'm up to staying up all night and acting out of character etc, so it blatently stems from that. It has got me every time though without fail so far.

Already in less than a week MDPV has given me a totally unexpected and shockingly convincing glimpse into what is quickly becoming a breathtakingly comprehensive portfolio of very unpleasant mental states.


----------



## Ceres

mugabe said:


> continued use is not advised , it will only lead to complete and utter mania.
> 
> For the first dose it may seem like there are positive effects but soon you will realise that that is an illusion and that there is no possible "study/motivation/concentration" aid use to this drug. It is only really a recreational drug, that seems to be way too fiendish and would probably only be really effective if combined with something else, as doing it on its own just messes up your mind and makes you crazy.



Yeah I have noticed reading my posts on it etc and the way i was chatting with people during / after doing it there is this blatent undercurrent of mania which was already bothering me, but after today when I realised what it was doing to my basic ability to think and write, and the way it was making my background thoughts cyclical and obsessive, topped off with the totally irrational and baseless but still always convincing paranoia about wether my mums sneaked through the house at 4 in the morning to see if im still awake, not forgetting it's top of the range stim binge audio hallucinations and stunningly intricate particle modelled almost touchable OEVs...regular unintended multi day wakefulness, starving yourself,   it's pretty fucking obvious where that leads.


----------



## Riklet

Sorry to hear about the shittiness mate, all the best eh, hope you get some quality shut eye and grub, n feel better the new few days.  

Tired as fuck, pv wore off a while ago i've just been staying awake through boredom/stupidity.  Eyyy well :D


----------



## Ceres

Yeah it's not done any damage or sent me loopy yet, but what I've observed of it so far now just completely puts me off  

I've never seen another drug in my life which has given a taste of so many distinctly unpleasant mental states, everything about it looks bad to me.


----------



## Zenix Malano

*redacted*


----------



## Riklet

I was having a few kidney aches last night, but then the past few weeks i've been drinking and doing ketamine more, both of which always seem to make me sore inside.  No idea if there's a link to the 'PV, although possibly at higher doses? I've never pissed blood in my life though, so i'm no expert on that aside from knowing it aint good at all!! 

Ah i've felt fine today; bit tired, and fed up with the endless grey (it's just started raining _again_)


----------



## bob_arctor

Rikley: ketamine is hard on the bladder. Stay safe.


----------



## Mugz

i think the whole kidney problems are because people forget to hydrate themselves while on the PV, nothing to do with the drug itself, its just dehydration.


----------



## Mugz

Welcome to Euroland, visitor from faraway lands me thinks that you are on some sort of stimulant induced mania.


----------



## Riklet

Remember; your subjective experiences are not objective facts.  Especially considering people in this thread seem to be consuming two rather different chemicals, at times.

I can eat fine on MDPV, it does suppress my appetite sometimes, but i've still managed a bowl of cereal at my very worst (before going out on the pish; had a spoonful of olive oil too, haha, harm reduction!), and yesterday I managed to nom down chicken thighs and baked sweet potato n salad, plus chocolate.  Then again, I have also fallen asleep whilst buzzing on MDPV, so maybe I am just a freak...


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

^ Nah, I do beleive that you can teach yourself to eat on stimulants. It just takes some practice, even if it is just something tiny like cereal simply for bodily functioning and harm reduction purposes. 

I have a friend who finds it very easy to fall alseep after an evening snorting what the rest of us had decided was quite strong speed. 

Everyone's brain is different, especially when it comes to drugs. As you said, 





> subjective experiences are not objective facts


----------



## rangrz

yeah she is on stim mania.

however. its not this evil poison drug so many seem to make it out. its a fairly strong DARI like ritalin or cocaine. its just 4-6x stronger then ritalin and maybe 15x cocaine, with a really long halflife.

its the same kinda deal guys. play safe, watch your dosage.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

My MDPV days are well long and gone. We all have to learn lessons, and I learnt mine.


----------



## Shambles

Slightly peevee-fuelled - you have been warned :D

In fact I've NSFW'd it cos it's stupidly overlong 


*NSFW*: 





Ceres said:


> Is there any concensus or even much anectodal evidence regarding succesfully using MDPV at low doses as an aid to motivation/focus on intellectually intensive tasks?



It's great... in extreme moderation. I find the tan variety (proper PV) is much better than this whiteish stuff for that purpose though - this white shite tends to be more prone to mongdom than focus. With me at least



Ceres said:


> I'm really surprised by just how subtle and tightly focused the stimulation is, I found it almost invisible while doing nothing in particular, but as soon as I devoted my attention to one specific task, the effects really began to manifest themselves.
> 
> In the lower doses I've tried my attention is easily very tightly focused on a task without wandering or being prone to distraction, but there's still too much stimulation. The thought process is so rapid it seems to easily outpace reason and degenerates into basic stimmed up tangential stream of consciousness bollocks. (yes that made me stop and think actually. I haven't dosed for hours and now feel pretty verbose and stimulated again, perhaps as a result of writing this post...)
> 
> It seems to linger in the system for a surprisingly long time, I would like to find out more about this because I felt frequent dosing was having an obvious cumulative effect which eventually seemed to reach a point where nausea and anxiety appeared quite abruptly after the last dose, along with beginnings of choppy vision and impaired coordination. The whole nature of the experience was markedly changed. I don't know anything about pharmacology atall but I felt like there was definately a point where the level of the drug in the system was becoming toxic.
> 
> I wanted to pose a couple of other questions in this post but I've ended up spending a ridiculous amount of time writing this now so it's appropriate that I just finish by adding that when youve taken a lot of it or are coming down off it, I find that the positive effects seem to quite easily degenerate into an almost OCD like loss of spontaneity and fluid articulation, and a horrible state where my attention is captured by a sentence and it's nuance for an absurd amount of time to the point where it's completely divorced from it's context, eventually leading me to reread the paragraph which by now seems to make no sense atall and this process repeats.
> 
> As someone who otherwise finds it easy to articulate ideas and happily takes pleasure in writing in a swift and confident way, it's actually pretty fucking distressing to spend hours writing something which would usually take 5 mins and then be left feeling unsure wether it actually has anything to do with what I originally wanted to communicate, or is even remotely coherent.
> 
> I have found while dosing on MDPV, if I'm not throwing myself fully into something, in abscence of anything to do my mind and my inner dialogue seems to latch onto random trivial things in my head which have a problem solving nature to them and incessantly loop through them with different variations etc, and I kept randomly becoming aware of it, as a kind of background process secondary to my main focus.
> 
> All of these effects dissapear completely after the drug has left my system and I've slept etc, but I am quite concerned on the whole now about where continued use could lead to.



If I didn't know better I'd think I'd wrote that myself - I agree with just about all of that and recoginise most of what you note 



mugabe said:


> For the first dose it may seem like there are positive effects but soon you will realise that that is an illusion and that there is no possible "study/motivation/concentration" aid use to this drug.



If you can stick to just that first (and maybe second) dose without going overboard then it's amazing stuff for motivation, focus and concentration. Easier said sometimes...



mugabe said:


> It is only really a recreational drug, that seems to be way too fiendish and would probably only be really effective if combined with something else, as doing it on its own just messes up your mind and makes you crazy.



I find a lil dash of something serotogenic balances it out nicely - makes it rounder, warmer, fuller and (possibly) a lil less fiendishly fiendish. Possibly. MDMA seems to mix well, as do most 2C-x. Mephedrone does but only up to a point - believe it does more on the dopamine side than is helpful. Presume M1 would be similar. Obviously keep doses reasonable for such combos if embarked upon - I would be surprised if it's not somewhat of a strain on the ol' ticker 



Riklet said:


> I guess I just find it a bit fiendish, but that's about it.  It doesn't feel toxic, I don't stay up for days on it, I don't find myself taking it more often than once a week usually, I don't get really anxious on it, I can write and communicate fine on it -- if anything i'm burbling/typing away too much without really analysing that much.  I don't really get "comedowns" off it either, just feel a bit crap the day after for a few hours.
> 
> It does linger for a while, and physical tiredness does definitely come; I did my first dose almost 12 hours ago and I never quite got 'round to working on it for long, however it definitely focuses my mind at times.  Even something as simple as underlining something becomes noticeably easier and improved; I can draw a straighter line.  I definitely find it more useful in terms of "doing stuff" than recreation; washing up, tidying, going shopping, reading, improving my porn collection, I seem to get a fuck lot done in an afternoon... :D
> 
> The jaw tension kinda sucks.  The horniness is kinda great, but I don't find it as overpowering as it is with G, then again I don't do huge doses.  Maybe it sounds a bit condescending saying it, but some things are worth treating with caution/respect, especially stims which have the potential to keep you up for days, gota not push it too much.



A fine demonstration of a goodly mix of sensible dosing, self-control and having the real stuff to play with instead of mystery white "MDPV" stuff that's sloshing around here mostly.



Zenix Malano said:


> I noticed there wasn't a lot of info on IV MDPV use. Being the insane experimentalist that I am, I tried it. I liked it, a lot. It was very similar to IV cocaine with a slightly diminished rush and no flanging auditory effects.



As a fellow "insane experimentalist" () I fuckin'  IV MDPV and mostly agree with your observations. Personally I find the rush *way* more intense than IV coke (powder or rock form) and definitely get a lot of flanging audio stuff. I also find it *insanely* euphoric (at least as much as IV coke, MDMA or even heroin (albeit in a very different way) but also a lot longer-lasting than IV coke - at least an hour for me. Strangely, I also find it less fiendish than other MOA - expecially vaped.

This is with the tan/beige/brown stuff only at around 5mg a shot absolute max. The off-white shite seems to send me to sleep IVed and gives no euphoria whatsoever - and not even a hint of a rush which I found deeply strange. In fact the white stuff also sends me to sleep if I vape too much in too short a space of time too. Odd.



Zenix Malano said:


> My question was whether anybody else experienced bloody urine after a large dose of MDPV?



Never. Not personally nor from reading others' experiences. I'm far from healthy, but I've never had that even after massively excessive multiday binges - with or without IV use. I would always suggest that blood in the urine is a symptom that is definitely worth getting checked out by a doctor. Could just be a bladder infection - or any number of things - but is not something to ignore. Seek treatment.



rangrz said:


> play safe, watch your dosage.



Wise words put simply. MDPV is no more or less "evil" than any other drug. But it's a potent bugger and will severely spank yer arse sideways and silly if you take the piss with it.

Think my peevee excesses have been more than evident and well-documented on more than one occasion, but am learning my lesson. Still have a penchant for it (even this piss-poor pale white imitation peevee) but seem to be able to stick to one or two days/nights of excess and then leave it be. Last gram I had around lasted me several weeks - would have been gone in a weeklong binge of stimmed-up insanity not so long ago.




My, what a mightily potent ramble-inducer this peevee stuff is - apologies for exorbitant length for precious little content of use or interest :D


----------



## rangrz

I'm perfering the white stuff...its not earthy and gross, I think the beige was an impurity.


----------



## Shambles

I'd say just the opposite. Beige stuff has been GS/MS tested as being pure. The white has failed the (limited) tests it's had so far - although not been GC/MS tested yet as far as I know. For my money, they're barely even the same substance. Beige is vastly superior, in my opinion. If you IV the white stuff it does nothing at all except send you to sleep half an hour or so later - seems well suspect to me.



fastandbulbous said:


> Well the white stuff I was given a bit of wasn't peevee as I dropped a little bit into a hot solution of potassium permanganate and there was no safrole like smell (any simple compound with a 3,4-methylenedioxybenzyl group in it is oxidized to piperonal - 3,4-methylenedioxybenzaldehyde - which has a distinct, recxognizable smell even at tiny air concentrations) - methylone, peevee, MDMA etc all produce the smell if added to hot permanganate soln, but the white stuff didn't ergo it's not peevee. As to it's full identity though, best to find someone with access to a GCMS or similar


----------



## rangrz

I've noticed the white smokes cleaner subjectivly, less of that pryllodine, I think.


----------



## Ceres

cherrycolouredfunk said:


> My MDPV days are well long and gone. We all have to learn lessons, and I learnt mine.



Likewise, I will not be touching it again after I ended up in hospital, giving myself but worst of all my parents a truly horrendous fright thinking I was dying from an overdose.

Pretty much the worst week of my life on the whole.


----------



## TheSpade

When did you end up in hospital? I read quite a bit of this thread but missed that. Last I heard you'ld gone a bit loopy on it but were fine after it worn off.


----------



## MrM

TheSpade said:


> When did you end up in hospital? I read quite a bit of this thread but missed that. Last I heard you'ld gone a bit loopy on it but were fine after it worn off.



I missed that as well. Possibly because he was in hospital rather than posting to bluelight.

We want details! (although really i wouldn't blaim ceres if he doesn't want to talk about it).

Glad to hear Ceres was ok in the end.


----------



## Ceres

Friday morning, after being on it from around 11pm that night. I had sat for nearly 6 hours without moving from my chair and my toes were turning blue and numb, so took another (relatively large) dose of MDPV, got up to walk around and try and get the circulation back into them, but they went red and a bit swollen up and had pins and needles etc so I started worrying about vasoconstriction and DVT etc.

 Basically this began the anxiety ball rolling, which itself started to manifest symptoms like racing heart, high blood pressure, hyperventilation, dizzyness, faintness and so on, which coupled with the fact that I had barely slept all week or eaten, left me feeling like I was actually dying from some kind of circulatory failure. My parents called an ambulance and by the time I arrived at a&e I was so petrified I couldn't even tell them what day, month or year it was.

The doctor gave me a couple of pills to swallow, started talking to me about it and very quickly helped me to become rational again and realise what had actually happened, kept me in overnight and sent me home in the morning feeling completely normal but incredibly fucking angry with myself for the whole sorry, avoidable mess and the scare I'd given my parents.


----------



## Riklet

Mate really sorry to hear that, sounds like a fucking shitty and scary experience for you.  Bet your parents are just fucking glad you're ok though eh; things cool with them?

Hope you're getting some quality rest and stayin away from teh stimzz


----------



## MrM

Ceres said:


> Friday morning, after being on it from around 11pm that night. I had sat for nearly 6 hours without moving from my chair and my toes were turning blue and numb, so took another (relatively large) dose of MDPV, got up to walk around and try and get the circulation back into them, but they went red and a bit swollen up and had pins and needles etc so I started worrying about vasoconstriction and DVT etc.



Looking back on it was there anything really up with your feet or where they just cold and a bit blue (i.e. not way more than normal) and you freaked out because of lack of sleep / too much MDPV?

Why did you decide to take more when your feet went funny. Did it not seem to bad and you just wanted to get high again or was it the fiending or did you think more stimulation = more activity and thus your feet would warm up?

I ask so that i might reduce the chances of repeating your mistake (once i get the chance).

I once had serious indigestion whilst under the influence of quite a lot of acid and because of that and various other reasons at the time became convinced there was something seriously wrong with my insides. I managed to hang on to a thread of sanity long enough for the symptoms / acid to subside and didn't end up freaking out totally and going to hospital (i just lay in bed for a while) but it was scary and i can understand how such things happen.


----------



## Ceres

^ I had been having probs with the circulation in my lower legs/feet since last year because I spend most of my time at a desk infront of the computer sitting down, have done for years being in IT. Normally if I notice my feet and ankles are sore or looking a dodgy colour I just get up and wander about a bit, make a coffee, go for a quick walk or whatever. 

 Over the week while using MDPV I had been spending really long periods sat down in akward positions and not been aware of it, the night before I'd noticed my toes were looking the worst they ever had, were pretty painful and the veins in my lower legs were all really blue and standing out so was a bit concerned, but later on I somehow spent 6 - 8 solid hours sitting down and by the morning it was worse so I started freaking out a bit and it went from there.

 I took more MDPV because I'd been on it all night and thought I was just being anxious/feeling negative because I was coming down, and a redose would take the edge off it. 

Basically, the stuff with my feet was all real but it was the subsequent worrying about DVT, blood clots, having toes amputated etc that sent me into a total panic.


----------



## MrM

Sounds nasty, but i can see how it could happen. Glad to hear you are ok.


----------



## Inso

Ceres said:


> Basically this began the anxiety ball rolling, which itself started to manifest symptoms like racing heart, high blood pressure, hyperventilation, dizzyness, faintness and so on, which coupled with the fact that I had barely slept all week or eaten, left me feeling like I was actually dying from some kind of circulatory failure.



Sorry to hear that dude, I had exact same thing happen from not sleeping or eating for about 36 hours and doing lots of coke/mdma/weed. The feeling of utter dread and panic felt so real, I truly thought I was going to die, luckily I was in my own place so parents were none the wiser about my little 999 adventure. They had to give me loads of diazepam at the hospital to make me finally calm down. Even though no physical damage was done it still haunted me for a very long time; you have my sympathies I hope it hasn't affected you too much. 

I'm just not built for these lengthy stim binges, my mind really doesn't like it. Hence why I don't think I'd ever touch this PV stuff, interesting as it sounds.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Ceres said:


> I took more MDPV because I'd been on it all night and thought I was just being anxious/feeling negative because I was coming down, and a redose would take the edge off it.



Listen man, I'm really glad you are alright but your story has pissed me off. What's the title of this thread (that you've posted in loads of times)? What's the point of the board?



> a redose would take the edge off it.



No. There is loads of stuff in these mdpv threads, especially from early on, warning about the possible negatives of redosing...including increased anxiety. 

So you end up in hospital. I hope to fuck you never told them it was mdpv. Let's not get that media ball rolling. If it does, its people like you who are responsible.


----------



## DonQuixote

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Listen man, I'm really glad you are alright but your story has pissed me off. What's the title of this thread (that you've posted in loads of times)? What's the point of the board?
> 
> 
> 
> No. There is loads of stuff in these mdpv threads, especially from early on, warning about the possible negatives of redosing...including increased anxiety.
> 
> So you end up in hospital. I hope to fuck you never told them it was mdpv. Let's not get that media ball rolling. If it does, its people like you who are responsible.



StoneHappy.. nicely put. Ceres, give your parents a break and, more importantly, learn from your mistakes. PV is fine and as StoneHappy says the last thing we need is a media inspired panic.


----------



## Ceres

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Listen man, I'm really glad you are alright but your story has pissed me off. What's the title of this thread (that you've posted in loads of times)? What's the point of the board?



I had read this thread (and part 1) in its entirety, along with the one in ADD, and everything else I could find from various other sources before I even decided to get some MDPV, and reread the lot once I did aquire some.  I've always strived to be as informed and careful as possible with any substance and have never once had any kind of problem with anything from aspirin to DMT or even heroin. 

Nothing I'd read or experienced before was enough to prepare me for just how rapidly the whole thing became unpleasant, infact I only used it 3 or 4 times and the final time I'd already pretty much come to the conclusion that it wasn't something I would continue using. Clearly I'm not alone in being taken by surprise by it either.  

Anyway, at least what I've ended up posting in this thread in the last week really _is_ in the spirit of this board and ought to strengthen the message that care really does have to be taken with MDPV...


----------



## Tryptamite

I'm not having a go at you, but did you mention mdpv to the doctor's and did they know what you were on about? Like I said I'm not having a go, I'm just curious how up to date the doctors are about rcs.


----------



## Ceres

Yeah I told them I'd been taking methylenedioxypyrovalerone and that it was similar to methylphenidate in its method of action. They had no idea what it was, even after 24 hours when I was discharged they still new nothing about it that I didn't already. 

Feel free to bash me for that but I'd fully expect anyone else in the same situation to do exactly the same. You can't say this board is about harm reduction and simultaneously advise people not to say what substance they've taken if they find themselves in hospital.


----------



## Tryptamite

I would have probably done the same in your position mate, however its important to remember that things like this are what starts the whole "media drug hype" in action which eventually leads to a bye bye to the drug in question. Just be more careful with it in future


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Ceres said:


> Feel free to bash me for that but I'd fully expect anyone else in the same situation to do exactly the same. You can't say this board is about harm reduction and simultaneously advise people not to say what substance they've taken if they find themselves in hospital.



No you're absolutely right and once at the hospital that is what I would expect you to do. By now you were in a position where you wanted to do everything possible to help yourself (by giving the doctors correct information).

I guess my suggestion is you 





> do everything possible to help yourself


before you reach that position. You say you read the thread fully but there's loads of stuff already there advising against what you did.

Didn't you write off mephedrone as a 'boring, worthless' drug recently too - contrary to many other peoples experience? I don't know man, I'm thinking set and setting....I just find it really odd you say you coped with heroin and other things but seem to be building mdpv and mephedrone into the devil drugs.


----------



## Ceres

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Didn't you write off mephedrone as a 'boring, worthless' drug recently too - contrary to many other peoples experience? I don't know man, I'm thinking set and setting....I just find it really odd you say you coped with heroin and other things but seem to be building mdpv and mephedrone into the devil drugs.



I'd just had enough of mephedrone, I like experimenting with drugs just for the experience and found I was no longer getting anything out of it other than a habit of taking it every weekend....

MDPV just seems to me to have a uniquely high potential for unpleasantness that I've never come across before, as I've said all things considered after less than a week of using it a few times I'd already decided it wasn't something I wanted to use again. 

Isn't it the case that the white stuff going around now is almost certainly not MDPV anyway?


----------



## Ceres

Anyway I fully accept all the responsibility for my own actions, it's just the first substance that I've ever been out of my depth in, nevermind quite so quickly, and don't worry I've learned some serious lessons as a result.


----------



## fastandbulbous

> I guess I just find it a bit fiendish, but that's about it. It doesn't feel toxic,



Peevee is remarkably physically non toxic considering it's potency. As I've mentioned, I've heard about heavy coke users going through up to 400mg in one night and one off doses in the 50/60mg range. Strange word to use, but it is pretty much physically benign. Psychologically though, it's the ricin of the stimulant world as it can lead to people not even knowing where they are etc. The bloke who is actually responsible for this becoming widespread told me he opted for the methylenedioxy derivative as it was the least toxic/highest theraputic ratio, despite requiring awkward starting reagent! )


----------



## MrM

fastandbulbous said:


> The bloke who is actually responsible for this becoming widespread told me he opted for the methylenedioxy derivative as it was the least toxic/highest theraputic ratio, despite requiring awkward starting reagent! )



If this is true, could that explain why newer batches (not made by this guy or using his slightly trickier better method) aren't having the same effect?



			
				Ceres said:
			
		

> Anyway, at least what I've ended up posting in this thread in the last week really is in the spirit of this board and ought to strengthen the message that care really does have to be taken with MDPV...



As someone without much experience with stimulants i'm going to be rereading that post of yours several times before i try this stuff (if i try this stuff). Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## TheSpade

Sounds nasty Ceres. Don't listen to folk giving you a hard time over what you did and didn't tell the docs, you were having a majorly bad time and a crazy panic attack you did what you needed to do. I think most folk would do the same.



> I hope to fuck you never told them it was mdpv. Let's not get that media ball rolling. If it does, its people like you who are responsible.



Oh no not your precious drugs. 

I hope he did tell them, you need to be straight with doctors in situations like this. He was having an horrific experience clearly. No need to try and make him feel worse than he already by blaming him for what is inevitable anyway.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

TheSpade said:


> Sounds nasty Ceres. Don't listen to folk giving you a hard time over what you did and didn't tell the docs, you were having a majorly bad time and a crazy panic attack you did what you needed to do. I think most folk would do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no not your precious drugs.
> 
> I hope he did tell them, you need to be straight with doctors in situations like this. He was having an horrific experience clearly. No need to try and make him feel worse than he already by blaming him for what is inevitable anyway.



Read all the replies before you start making a prat of yourself (again).


----------



## Ascii

phillop said:


> Wow, the beigey good stuff really degrades over time, even in air. I left 20mg in two very large capsules (10mg each) at home and when I came back four months later it hardly had any effect. And this was the real nice batch too, the stuff where just 5mg is more than enough, and makes you super horny. It also had lost its aphrodisiac qualities, did the 20mg in a coupla hours and just felt mildly stimulated.



I found this a few pages back and I've got to agree. I purchased some tan coloured MDPV in November 2008 which was good stuff, 10mg created a great subtle, stim high. When I came back to the PV in March 2009, a 10mg line did very little and even a 25mg line felt like some aspects of the high had been lost; less stimulation with more of the negative side-effects. 

If MDPV is degrading this quick, is this from light, heat or something else? Is this an acid style jobby? (Wrapped in foil and stuck in the freezer)

And how come there's so little on it degrading like this? Is this maybe down to a specific batch or is everyone scranning theirs down too quick to notice!


----------



## Riklet

I've had some PV since October last year and i'd say it's just as strong as ever; been kept stored in a baggy in the dark, if anything it feels stronger cos I know what to expect now from a dose and I don't do as much as the first time I tried it.  If it has degraded at all, then it's not to a significant level as far as I can tell?

Would definitely think keeping it sealed in the dark is the best idea though.  Hmm I feel fortunate I haven't gone too overboard with the PV, although I get quite tempted to indulge at the moment.  Bah...  :D

Definitely agree that when people fuck up with drugs (no matter what the situation) it's best to be as honest as possible with doctors and such like, although I know you weren't saying the opposite SHM  Play safe peoples.


----------



## bogman

has anybody here used mdpv with any other drugs,plus what drugs should you not mix with it


----------



## TheSpade

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Read all the replies before you start making a prat of yourself (again).



I've read all the posts but in your first one on this page you were clearly giving him a hard time. You appeared to be more worried about your precious drugs getting banned than Ceres health & well being.


----------



## TheSpade

We can't all be as perfect as him I guess. :D

Only joking SHM,  you really.


----------



## MrM

TheSpade said:


> I've read all the posts but in your first one on this page you were clearly giving him a hard time. You appeared to be more worried about your precious drugs getting banned than Ceres health & well being.





			
				StoneHappyMonday said:
			
		

> So you end up in hospital. I hope to fuck you never told them it was mdpv. Let's not get that media ball rolling. If it does, its people like you who are responsible.





			
				StoneHappyMonday said:
			
		

> No you're absolutely right and once at the hospital that is what I would expect you to do. By now you were in a position where you wanted to do everything possible to help yourself (by giving the doctors correct information).



It did seem like that's what he was doing, then he backpedaled slightly in the next post.


----------



## TheSpade

I know, I read all the posts and I am aware that he changed his stance. He even said in the first post he was glad Ceres was OK so it's not like he's no heart at all but it came across as a bit harsh.

Anyway lets not keep this going.


----------



## Ceres

StoneHappyMonday said:


> So you end up in hospital. I hope to fuck you never told them it was mdpv. Let's not get that media ball rolling. If it does, its people like you who are responsible.



TBH I've been thinking about this all day.


*NSFW*: 




 You need to remember that everyone is fallible and sometimes there are occasions in life where, regardless of knowledge and experience and forethought and intentions, unxepected things happen which are simply beyond your control.

 I'm not a naive guy, or a drug naive guy, I'm not the type of person who takes drugs to get "fucking wasted", I've outgrown club and party culture, I've always rated aldous huxleys approach and think terence mckenna and tim leary were dickheads who caused immeasurable harm to our cultural integration of psychoactive substances and spawned a decades-long skidmark of utter fuckwits that to this day continue to give drugs a bad name - it's not "people like me" who are responsible for media or government awareness of research chemicals. 

You mentioned my disdain towards mephedrone. Who is really responsible for the media and government awareness of it? The people, as reported in the press, who have presented themselves to the health services with addiction or psychosis? Or in the case of GBL, the people who have died? These substances are getting out there in widespread circulation and like it or not, causing actual, tangible damage. Keeping it all shushed up is not an option anymore when these things are being openly sold to the uninitiated general public.

Sorry, this is the first time I've ever had a go at anyone on here, but your position is completely untenable, you proselytize about harm reduction but are clearly motivated by immature self-interest.




What was your own experience of MDPV?


----------



## MrM

In a perfect world where all drugs were legal, people would still sometimes make mistakes, take too many drugs and end up in hospital. When this happened they would tell the doctor what they'd taken and how much (if they could) and the doctor would treat them accordingly.

Most drugs aren't legal but i'd still act as if they were if i ended up in hospital.


----------



## Tryptamite

Ceres said:


> think terence mckenna and tim leary were dickheads who caused immeasurable harm to our cultural integration of psychoactive substances and spawned a decades-long skidmark of utter fuckwits that to this day continue to give drugs a bad name



Too fucking right!

On the mdpv topic, despite being aware of the risks I chased a very very small amount on foil this evening to aid with cramming for an exam. It tasted absolutely sick, but got the job done. I didn't smoke much so it was a subtle high, but I am now fairly wired and this is about 2 hours after my last dose. Time for a valium and bed I think, have to be up at 8


----------



## rangrz

My GF managed to crash horribly bad from last night. It was pretty rough...actaully, I've never seen a soldier who died with more a fuss and crying.

however, once she finally took a bit of benzos and some fluids...into bed, and no biggie, hell, we're back on it, and its awesome.


----------



## Dxmmonster

Hi guys, Theres a music fest coming up and me and some buddies are thinking of dosing MDPV. 

What are somethings I should watch out for?

Like, what's the best method of dosing?

From a single dose, how long will the high last and when will I start crashing?

I have experinece with coke, meth, methylphenidate and methcathinone, which one of these does it feel like?

Also, how long would the crash last if I were to stay tweaked on this stuff for around 12 hours?

Thanks for any information.


----------



## rangrz

meth ime...12 hours, it shouldnt even be bad.


----------



## icancu2k

Tryptamite said:


> Too fucking right!
> 
> On the mdpv topic, despite being aware of the risks I chased a very very small amount on foil this evening to aid with cramming for an exam. It tasted absolutely sick, but got the job done. I didn't smoke much so it was a subtle high, but I am now fairly wired and this is about 2 hours after my last dose. Time for a valium and bed I think, have to be up at 8



Hmm, wish I'd done that! 'last' dose at 8.00pm, ut decidedto do a bit of work, watch some porn, and pull another all-nighter.

Fantastic chem, as long as you're careful with redosing! smaller and more often I find is better (i.e. 3mg vaped/45 mins as opposed to 5mg oral every 90/120 mins)

I had to drown my sorrows at Sunderlands' disgrace of a performance last night n some sort of way!1


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Ceres said:


> TBH I've been thinking about this all day.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to remember that everyone is fallible and sometimes there are occasions in life where, regardless of knowledge and experience and forethought and intentions, unxepected things happen which are simply beyond your control.
> 
> I'm not a naive guy, or a drug naive guy, I'm not the type of person who takes drugs to get "fucking wasted", I've outgrown club and party culture, I've always rated aldous huxleys approach and think terence mckenna and tim leary were dickheads who caused immeasurable harm to our cultural integration of psychoactive substances and spawned a decades-long skidmark of utter fuckwits that to this day continue to give drugs a bad name - it's not "people like me" who are responsible for media or government awareness of research chemicals.
> 
> You mentioned my disdain towards mephedrone. Who is really responsible for the media and government awareness of it? The people, as reported in the press, who have presented themselves to the health services with addiction or psychosis? Or in the case of GBL, the people who have died? These substances are getting out there in widespread circulation and like it or not, causing actual, tangible damage. Keeping it all shushed up is not an option anymore when these things are being openly sold to the uninitiated general public.
> 
> Sorry, this is the first time I've ever had a go at anyone on here, but your position is completely untenable, you proselytize about harm reduction but are clearly motivated by immature self-interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was your own experience of MDPV?



My own experience of mdpv is that I've taken about 1.5g over a period of about a year, shared mainly with my partner. I checked all information I could (largely via BL), clued myself up on the redosing conundrum and have never had a problem with the drug.

Funnily enough I find your position completely untenable. Your posts reflect nothing but self-interest, telling people how useless mephedrone is and how dangerous mdpv is because of your own shortcomings. I wasn't surprised to read you ended up in hospital because your previous posts indicated a certain tendency towards the extreme.....I got the impression you were redosing regularly on both mephedrone and mdpv despite all the advise here not to.

If someone comes here, reads all the stuff, and still fucks up, I don't have much sympathy for the inevitable line they drag out about 'everyone being fallible'. Far better surely that they first realize drugs aren't playthings to be binged on and that all drugs can lead to problems in an individual who is to self-centred on their own enjoyment to be bothered to care what damage they might be doing, both to themselves and to the reputation of the drug itself.

When this drug gets banned and demonised, you are part of the problem. Hell, you even began the demonisation.


----------



## Tryptamite

Dxmmonster said:


> Hi guys, Theres a music fest coming up and me and some buddies are thinking of dosing MDPV.
> 
> What are somethings I should watch out for?
> 
> Like, what's the best method of dosing?
> 
> From a single dose, how long will the high last and when will I start crashing?
> 
> I have experinece with coke, meth, methylphenidate and methcathinone, which one of these does it feel like?
> 
> Also, how long would the crash last if I were to stay tweaked on this stuff for around 12 hours?
> 
> Thanks for any information.



It will be shit for a music festival. The high isn't that great an you're likely to take to much in an attempt to get a proper buzz, this will likely cause over-stimulation and paranoia as others have noted here from overdoing it.

Get some proper drugs. If you must go the legal route then methylone or mephedrone would be the better option, combined with GBL (also legal) they should have you where you want to be. In the US 4-flouroamphetamine is still legal.

Research everything before you do it, stay safe and have fun


----------



## Ceres

StoneHappyMonday said:


> My own experience of mdpv is that I've taken about 1.5g over a period of about a year, shared mainly with my partner. I checked all information I could (largely via BL), clued myself up on the redosing conundrum and have never had a problem with the drug.
> 
> Funnily enough I find your position completely untenable. Your posts reflect nothing but self-interest, telling people how useless mephedrone is and how dangerous mdpv is because of your own shortcomings. I wasn't surprised to read you ended up in hospital because your previous posts indicated a certain tendency towards the extreme.....I got the impression you were redosing regularly on both mephedrone and mdpv despite all the advise here not to.
> 
> If someone comes here, reads all the stuff, and still fucks up, I don't have much sympathy for the inevitable line they drag out about 'everyone being fallible'. Far better surely that they first realize drugs aren't playthings to be binged on and that all drugs can lead to problems in an individual who is to self-centred on their own enjoyment to be bothered to care what damage they might be doing, both to themselves and to the reputation of the drug itself.
> 
> When this drug gets banned and demonised, you are part of the problem. Hell, you even began the demonisation.





Oh, be as judgemental and condescending as you like if you really feel the need, I've already made it clear several times that I hold myself completely responsible for my bad experience with MDPV. I think I did pretty well to safely enjoy approx. 15 years of experimentation with a huge range of drugs before making this first ever serious error of judgement. Actually, it's the second if you include the first time I got drunk as hell when I was a teenager despite having seen and heard what to expect. 

All I've said is that MDPV clearly has a particularly high potential for psychological unpleasantness, and that I now find mephedrone to be a pretty one-dimensional experience that no longer interests me.

When or if MDPV gets banned and demonised, it will be thanks to, as is the case now with mephedrone, purely profit motivated vendors and common dealers flogging the stuff on such a wide scale that the _truly_ uninformed using it end up addicted or seriously mentally ill in statistically significant numbers. Me being daft and ending up in A&E with a panic attack that was stopped in minutes after eating some benzos and a quick chat with the doctor is not the kind of thing that's going to result in frantic reactionary tabloid headlines. 

Enough anyway, I'm trying to put the whole thing behind me and don't wish to derail this thread any further.


----------



## TheSpade

> If someone comes here, reads all the stuff, and still fucks up, I don't have much sympathy for the inevitable line they drag out about 'everyone being fallible'. Far better surely that they first realize drugs aren't playthings to be binged on and that all drugs can lead to problems in an individual who is to self-centred on their own enjoyment to be bothered to care what damage they might be doing, both to themselves and to the reputation of the drug itself.



Surely you realise that when high on drugs common sense and rational thinking doesn't come into the equasion and you don't always remember all that great advice you read on BL. You're fucked on drugs, you're not thinking straight, your brain is not quite working as it should. Being sensible and thinking about the consequences of what your doing doesn't always happen. Bad things happen on drugs sometimes, people make wrong decisions, do silly things, take too much etc. It's enivitable.

Are we to assume you've never fucked up on drugs?

You say drugs aren't to be binged on but I recently read a post by yourself stating that over the course of an evening you did M1, Meph, MDPV and then a benzo to end the night, was it? Some would call that a binge. Also I think most of the serious harm reduction advice on BL is not to mix stimulants.


----------



## Dxmmonster

Well, Iv been having a nice little test drive with some MDPV.

It has turned out to be much better than I had thought it would be. Very smooth and relatively clean stimulation. I have tried smoking and snorting it and smoking is my preferred method (for now).

But, I have read somethings about toxic chemicals being produced when MDPV decomposes. Does anyone have more information on this? Much appreciated.


----------



## Ascii

Just tried a poppy pod tea and vaped MDPV combo   Amazing combo, first time I've really had a proper bash at vaping the PV. I've done it before but didn't really feel much at all! (Dosage was too low) 

Had a decent dose of poppy pod tea about 1 hour prior. Had 12mg of MDPV in two doses, with half an hour inbetween.  First dose of about 5mg gave me a mild stimulant feeling after exhaling but I left it 30 mins to see if it increased in intensity. It did slightly but I wasn't really the level I wanted to be at, so I decided to dose around 7mg on top. After exhaling it, I could feel a warm euphoria but not overwhelming or anything... About 30 secs later I felt my heart rate increasing pretty sharpish! This was accompanied by everything coming into razor sharp focus and a strong rush that quite honestly felt insanely euphoric :D Very strong rush; head rolling around, taking enourmous deep breaths of what felt like ice cold air, eyes rolling all over the place, feeling every single cell of my body was alive and tingling like crazy!

This rush lasted about 10 mins at 10/10 intensity but lasted another 20 mins at 9/10 strength. After this I felt a normal PV stimulation, 3/10 in comparison, that lasted about another hour.

I've never felt the true vaporised PV before so can't really rate how it compares without poppy pods. However, I don't think I wouldn't personally give it a try on its own as:

a. PV sometimes makes me a little jittery and anxious,;especially towards the higher end of the dosage spectrum... opiates really chill things out 
b. I prepared myself for massive cravings for " just one more hit" once the rush had run its course but I it was nowhere near as bad as I expected. I mean I was a little tempted but it wasn't that hard to resist at all. Actually, thinking about this; this may have been due to the poppy pod tea making me quite content already 
c. Most importantly, I don't want to be smoking PV on an anywhere near regular basis! Opiates and PV just synergise really well. I regulate when I do opiates so why not PV. Also, there's been reports of impurities (fuck knows how bad it is for your lungs 8)) and to be honest a rush like that feels like it should be only experienced once in a blue moon due to its sheer ferocity %)


----------



## Dxmmonster

Well, today was eventful, or shall I say very interesting!
 This stuff provided me with a full day of energy and a relatively clear and fast mind.

It also made me much more social but sort of in a mean yet goofy way. Was definitely lots of fun, redosing didn't produce better effects but instead made me look a bit sleepy and feel jittery(notice I said "look". I didnt feel sleepy, just looked). 

The first hit was absolutely amazing, producing an ultra sharp vision, uppidy mind set, improved problem solving and relatively organized thoughts(although this aspect didnt feel as good as Ritalin, everything else was). 
All in all, I would say MDPV feels like a longer lasting, more powerful, more social, cleaner, less jittery(basically less side effects) and a more fun but yet not so organized(goofy) version of Ritalin.

I liked it. The only down sides I disliked are the long duration and relatively depressing crash. Still, the crash from and all day MDPV binge seemd to be much milder than an all day Ritalin binge.


----------



## Tryptamite

What country are you in DXM?


----------



## Dxmmonster

^^The Red Country! AKA The PRC, short for The Peoples Republic of China!

I was quite suprised when MDPV showed up here a while ago.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

TheSpade said:


> Are we to assume you've never fucked up on drugs?
> 
> You say drugs aren't to be binged on but I recently read a post by yourself stating that over the course of an evening you did M1, Meph, MDPV and then a benzo to end the night, was it? Some would call that a binge. Also I think most of the serious harm reduction advice on BL is not to mix stimulants.



Can't remember fucking up on drugs in 30 years, sorry. Honestly haven't.

Some would look at the amounts I took in the post you refer to and might consider that at no time did that go over the top. 500mg meph? 500mg M1? 10mg peevee? Don't make me laugh Spade. If anything its an example of self-control.


----------



## icancu2k

I have to say that my standpoint is not to binge and to promote harm reduction, though personally I know fine well I indulge quite a bit at times.

*Moderation.*


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

icancu2k said:


> I have to say that my standpoint is not to binge and to promote harm reduction, though personally I know fine well I indulge quite a bit at times.
> 
> *Moderation.*



Everyone has a blow out from time to time. I've just always tried to keep away from binging by mixing my drug intake. I think its a fairly good plan. I've done every drug under the sun and never been addicted to any because, well basically, I swap them around a lot.

Works for me.


----------



## icancu2k

^ too right, I must say binges on several stims for example, or stronger psychs even (if we choose to forget ket, MD etc. with them) are very rare for me.

Though I do a lot with other substances, or ones which are known to be relatively 'safe'.

I'm not judging anyone, in case my last message came across that way. I was just making a point.


----------



## Tryptamite

Dxmmonster said:


> ^^The Red Country! AKA The PRC, short for The Peoples Republic of China!
> 
> I was quite suprised when MDPV showed up here a while ago.



Can you tell me a bit about the drug scene in China please? I'd be very interested to hear.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Tryptamite said:


> Can you tell me a bit about the drug scene in China please? I'd be very interested to hear.



I'm sure he will but in the meantime...I have a mate in HK who regularly visits China. To my surprise he told me there is a big scene in Beijing and anything can be obtained in clubs etc.

Always surprises me the level of drug taking in countries with the death penalty. My mate is actually from Singapore and tells many hair-raising tails of using smack there. Rather him than me, but his stories are entertaining.


----------



## MrM

There isn't an MDPV thread in the Drug FAQs at the moment, presumably because it's so new, but this dose mean that anyone looking for info has to search through 2 MDPV megathreads and try to sort the information from people newly trying the substance from the information coming from people who know more about the stuff.

What kinds of doses / frequency of redosing are people who still take this stuff using now? Would anyone care to give any sensible rough limits or advice on what to expect from what kind of dosage range? I know this is going to be a bit rough so ideally if i get a few different responses from different people that would be even better.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

MrM said:


> What kinds of doses / frequency of redosing are people who still take this stuff using now? Would anyone care to give any sensible rough limits or advice on what to expect from what kind of dosage range? I know this is going to be a bit rough so ideally if i get a few different responses from different people that would be even better.



I take a dose of either 7,8,9 or 10mg. It gives a mildy speedy high and enables me to get short intense bursts of writing done with ease. Not classic amphetamine bullshit writing, but writing with clarity. I find it helps concentration on a specific task. I'm sure Ceres will disagree, but thats my experience. Lower doses(7mg) I find more suited to shagging the hell out of my girlfriend.

It lasts but a few hours (4?). The general finding seems to be that redosing within that 4 hour period will somehow increase the potency and leave you awake for a lot longer. The only time I dosed 10mg and redosed another 10mg within about 2-3 hours I was awake for the best part of the next 24 hours. There is increased jitteriness. It is not unmanageable but some people seem to freak a bit because of this.

Would you like me to say something negative? It's shite for sport. Does something to your muscles (probably tension) without you feeling or realizing it. Go try tennis or snooker or something while on it and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Ceres

^nah I agree, the initial conservative dose would give me a very subtle and useful stimulation that was really good for focusing on something. Very uncluttered and transparent. Redosing was fine 3.5/4 hours later. It did surprise me with the apparent length of it's halflife, small doses of GBL seemed to take the edge of the jitteryness at that stage...


----------



## Dxmmonster

StoneHappyMonday said:


> I'm sure he will but in the meantime...I have a mate in HK who regularly visits China. To my surprise he told me there is a big scene in Beijing and anything can be obtained in clubs etc.
> 
> Always surprises me the level of drug taking in countries with the death penalty. My mate is actually from Singapore and tells many hair-raising tails of using smack there. Rather him than me, but his stories are entertaining.



Whoa!, I really just over did it on some MDPV. This stuff hits instantly  but the real effects dont come a while later. I thought I wasnt that high so I smoked a couple of more hits. Which was not a good Idea. Now Im a bit shaky and my heart rate is around 168... Sweating alot. Yall think a couple Atenolol would help? 

I need to chill a bit first and then come back to answer your questions. Be prepared for an essay!

(Back 15 minuts later...)

The drug scene in China is pretty big. Theres very good Heroin, Methamphetamine(90% +), pretty decent hash and Very good E(When it's good, it's fucking awesome but very rare, when it's bad, it's not MDMA at all). I have even read about dealers selling stolen Etorphine tablets.

There are three main drug scenes. The biggest is the Chinese scene, dealers usually sell very pure H, Meth and Ketamine. Sometimes opium is available and some Chinese dealers might even have some RCs. Im sure coke is available but it's pretty bad. They definetly have other drugs that I dont know about because Im not in that scene. 

The second is the foreigners scene, usually supplied by black Nigerian dealers. They have Coke (usually bad), Hash(can be VERY good), E(sometimes fucking good but normally its shit) and usually pretty good Heroin(the good stuff can be 80% +). Psychedelics are extremely hard to come by.

The thrid scene witch isnt really a scene. You can meet these "dealers" at various house parties or you just meet them through friends. They are usually American or europhean, sometimes just tourists that want to have a good time and sometiems they are long term residents here. You can sometimes get LSD, Mushrooms and some RCs from them. The supply is never constant, so for a while you might be able to get shrooms then maybe a few days later the stupply will be gone and youl either have nothing or something different will come along.


----------



## MrM

StoneHappyMonday said:


> I take a dose of either 7,8,9 or 10mg..



Thanks for the info. How do you usually prefer to take the stuff and why (orally, smoked etc?).

I'm just recovering from my first experience with this stuff. Seemed like quite a nice high but next time i think i'll take a higher initial dose (than 6mg) and redose less. I don't feel too bad after 6 hours sleep though


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

MrM said:


> Thanks for the info. How do you usually prefer to take the stuff and why (orally, smoked etc?).
> 
> I'm just recovering from my first experience with this stuff. Seemed like quite a nice high but next time i think i'll take a higher initial dose (than 6mg) and redose less. I don't feel too bad after 6 hours sleep though



Dissolved in water, oral syringe, arse.

Because F and B told me to.

It works. And its the most sensible way of weighing out/measuring out accurate doses of a drug where you are using silly small amounts. *

First time I took it I did 5mg. Didn't notice hardly anything. That's why i do 8-10 now and it works nicely for me. But as F and B also said, its a bit of a learned high. Don't be surprised if your second/third etc attempts are better than the first and don't be afraid to take a little more than you did first time. 8-10mg is fine.

* (I do, however, admit to getting addicted to shoving things up my arse and changing my sexuality).


----------



## TheSpade

> * (I do, however, admit to getting addicted to shoving things up my arse and changing my sexuality).



Enough said I think. :D


----------



## Dxmmonster

Iv always wanted to try plugging, but I seem to be constipated every time the opportunity comes my way. Even if I wasn't, there always something left in there. It just hard to clean my rear end out entirely.  Don't have them enema thingies so...

Does anyone know the oral bio availability(or the bio of all methods)? Any info is greatly appreciated


----------



## Dxmmonster

StoneHappyMonday said:


> I'm sure he will but in the meantime...I have a mate in HK who regularly visits China. To my surprise he told me there is a big scene in Beijing and anything can be obtained in clubs etc.
> 
> Always surprises me the level of drug taking in countries with the death penalty. My mate is actually from Singapore and tells many hair-raising tails of using smack there. Rather him than me, but his stories are entertaining.



Forgot to answer this in my last post. The part about anything can be obtained in clubs is incorrect. Im in Beijing and the usual drugs you can get at clubs are basically just E, Speed, K and probably coke. Heroin should also be available.

Psychedelics are very hard to find. Dont expect to find a dealer very easily. The more exotic/rare chemicals are usually impossible to get at clubs. Though I heard RCs are becoming more popular in Taiwan and Hong kong, so maybe theyr coming to mainland soon.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Dxmmonster said:


> Forgot to answer this in my last post. The part about anything can be obtained in clubs is incorrect. Im in Beijing and the usual drugs you can get at clubs are basically just E, Speed, K and probably coke. Heroin should also be available.
> 
> .



That was what 'anything' meant. Obviously more obscure drugs are going to be harder to come by.


----------



## MrM

How do people find mdpv combines with other drugs?

GBL, Alcohol, weed, mephedrone, mdma, anything else you've tried?

Also how long do people like to wait between sessions on this substance? Things like mdma and mephedrone i wouldn't want to take more often than once a week at most or i'd start to feel pretty worn down. How do you find mdpv measures up?


----------



## Mugz

^take it every day in a row for a week for maximum effects


----------



## MrM

mugabe said:


> ^take it every day in a row for a week for maximum effects



I'm trying to avoid the maximum effect


----------



## Riklet

MrM said:


> How do people find mdpv combines with other drugs?
> 
> GBL, Alcohol, weed, mephedrone, mdma, anything else you've tried?
> 
> Also how long do people like to wait between sessions on this substance? Things like mdma and mephedrone i wouldn't want to take more often than once a week at most or i'd start to feel pretty worn down. How do you find mdpv measures up?



I find it combines well, although due to feeling "weakened" from a pretty heavy session a few months ago I have been reluctant to mix it with other stims and really push things.  It's only 4 months later that my chest/heart feels pretty much back to normal...

PV goes well with alcohol though, and dope, and ketamine... think I took it with G once to chill me out, and t'was nice.  I'm wary of meph anyway, but I think it's a combination you don't want to push too far really; some of the above posts seem to confirm that.   

I find it.... tempting.  I have never stayed up for more than a day because of it, and never done the multiple day thing, pretty glad I haven't, too! I try not to take it more than once a week really, but due to being a student n not having a job, and finding it useful for getting stuff done I maybe take it more frequently than that.  I don't find the comedowns that bad, that's the thing; sometimes they're barely noticeable unless you push things.


----------



## clara

I have found out what MDPV shows up as on drug tests *drum roll please* using an extended test kit with dosages over two days the test showed positive for TCA tricyclic antidepressants.


----------



## rangrz

^
haha..so it shows up as non abusable?


----------



## Mugz

if you abuse tricylcics you're a crazy man


----------



## clara

rangrz said:


> ^
> haha..so it shows up as non abusable?



As far as I can tell, yes...I would like to do at least a few more tests maybe if someone has the time they can confirm this too.


----------



## ascii.cnt

Hey ya! =)

I've been at the drug store right now. I ordered one drug test for amphetamine and one for MDMA - tomorrow i can goto and pick them up.
I read lots of opinions whether or not MDPV would show up in a urine drug test; especially giving a false positive for MDMA. If i remember correctly, a certain user in here has already mentioned that peevee-use two days ago does not give a false positive for amphetamine at least.

So i will do these tests both tomorrow in the morning. The past days i only consumed MDPV and Buprenorphine (last dose: some minutes ago [bad: we have some 36°C outside and taking uppers makes me sweat like a <insert funny allegoric word here>... that's beyond anything funny! ^^]), so there's less chances for any other contamination affecting this test.

I'll post the results tomorrow, maybe i'll also send an email to erowid as they don't have no testing vault yet for MDPV.


Curious,
ascii.cnt


.edit:


clara said:


> I have found out what MDPV shows up as on drug tests *drum roll please* using an extended test kit with dosages over two days the test showed positive for TCA tricyclic antidepressants.


Did you mean an extended drug test _only_ testing for TCA? Meaning, did you also test for any other substances and it only showed up for antidepressants or did you only test for TCA and the result was a positive one?


----------



## Tryptamite

Dxmmonster said:


> Forgot to answer this in my last post. The part about anything can be obtained in clubs is incorrect. Im in Beijing and the usual drugs you can get at clubs are basically just E, Speed, K and probably coke. Heroin should also be available.
> 
> Psychedelics are very hard to find. Dont expect to find a dealer very easily. The more exotic/rare chemicals are usually impossible to get at clubs. Though I heard RCs are becoming more popular in Taiwan and Hong kong, so maybe theyr coming to mainland soon.



That is interesting, I didn't expect there to be so much of a drug scene in China. I always perceived it as being a relatively conservative country. How much tolerance do the general public, and government have towards drug use? I think I'm right in assuming the penalties are harsher than in some European countries.

You mentioned heroin is available in clubs. Does the same social stigma surround heroin in China as it does in other parts of the world? Are there many heroin addicts in China?

Is your speed amphetamine or methamphetamine? 

Do most people look down on those who take drugs?


----------



## clara

ascii.cnt said:


> Hey ya! =)
> Did you mean an extended drug test _only_ testing for TCA? Meaning, did you also test for any other substances and it only showed up for antidepressants or did you only test for TCA and the result was a positive one?



The drug test kit was extended TO include TCA, it also included a full spectrum of illicit drugs, and perscription drugs TCA was the only positive. It will be great to hear your results too!


----------



## ascii.cnt

Uh that sounds great. At least it makes me sleep better tonight, definately. 

I got to go take my Subutex prescription for the next week tomorrow, so this was the trigger for me to actually go and buy those two tests. I surely wanted to know if it gives a false positive just for the sake of knowing, but it was as usual in life: if there's no absolute need to do a certain thing, you probably won't do it. 

But anyway, i'll post the results tomorrow. I just hope that the chemnist at the drug store doesn't tell me one of these "couldn't be delivered, sorry"-stories as i heard them a couple of times in the past. But i think that store is kind of reliable, i guess.

By the way: i ordered those pee-drugtests. And my peevee (pee-vee, hehe) is one of the white batches from Europe (proven not to be pure at all, but i'm quite sure it at least contains peevee). Just some additional information.

So, thanks for making me sleep better and things. 


Over and out,
ascii.


.edit:


> The drug test kit was extended TO


Sorry, what's "extended TO"? Google didn't help me to find out at all. I think you also mean these standard urine tests?


----------



## Dxmmonster

Tryptamite said:


> That is interesting, I didn't expect there to be so much of a drug scene in China. I always perceived it as being a relatively conservative country. How much tolerance do the general public, and government have towards drug use? I think I'm right in assuming the penalties are harsher than in some European countries.
> 
> You mentioned heroin is available in clubs. Does the same social stigma surround heroin in China as it does in other parts of the world? Are there many heroin addicts in China?
> 
> Is your speed amphetamine or methamphetamine?
> 
> Do most people look down on those who take drugs?



The penalties are pretty harsh but if your rich/well connected then you can usually get away with most minor offenses. Most of the common illegal drugs(coke, H, MDMA, weed) have the same stigma. 

So if you ask someone whether weed or methamphetamine is more harmful, he/she would probably say that they are the same. This is because early on in the educational system, the scare tactic is implemented. Disgusting/grotesque  pictures of AIDs infected drug addicts are shown to little kids. Basically telling them, if you use drugs(any drug), that's what your gonna look like. 
 And it's worked pretty well, many of my Chinese friends stay far away from all illegal drugs. Weed/hash is never encountered in 99% of all Chinese middle and high schools. 
But most Chinese dont know what weed looks like or smells like, so usually people wont get freaked out or call the police if your smoking a J out in public(obviously not a good idea).

I was once with two friends smoking a couple of fat joints in a local park. 5 or so police officers walked by right in front of us and they didnt do shit. One of my friends even smiled/winked at one of them while taking a hit. 
They definitely saw us and the joint but either because of our foreign looks or because they didnt know what hash smelled like, they didn't do anything. It still scared us at that time.


----------



## ascii.cnt

Hi,

short mail (from mobile phone):
MDPV does NOT show up for Amph/MDMA.

More detai s later.



.edit - details:

I was posting from my mobile phone from university and i had a complete, nice and structured text ready-to-post (using a virtual keyboard on a HTC Touch - THAT'S exhausting  ) which was gone due to some out-of-memory-error. But well, the details:

I have  been using MDPV the past 2-3 weeks, more or less daily with a dose range of 10 to 30mgs per day. The peevee was the white one which is said to at least contain peevee, but it's definitely impure.
I drug-tested this morning some two hours after getting out of bed, last MDPV dose was about 16-18  hours ago. The drug test stripes were manufactured by a company called "gabControl" and i got one "AMP" test (representing amphetamines [the lady at the drug store thought that "AMP" is supposed to  mean "ampules" when searching in the online catalogue, hehe]) and one "MDMA" test (representing MDMA  ).

So i went and tested myself and BOTH tests showed TWO clear, red lines meaning the test is NEGATIVE.


Summary: 
With the above-mentioned habit of use, testing methods and so on, *MDPV does NOT show up in urine. It's giving neither a false-positive for amphetamines nor does it for MDMA*. 
Assuredness, finally. Great. =)


Greets,
ascii.cnt


----------



## fastandbulbous

> Because F and B told me to.




Felt all Svengali-like for a moment when I read that . Now send me all your money!


----------



## ascii.cnt

Btw, just to state this ehm... "development":

Right now i find this stuff to be a kind of addicting one. Not this really bad craving kind of addiction, but i keep on redosing although i don't really feel the need to, e.g. i know that a redose will make me sweat as hell (which is bad at school with some 36°C outside), or i won't be able to sleep when i want to.

The effects are (at least to me) comparable to meth and i just can't keep myself from smoking some peevee; first dose maybe an hour after getting up (yeah, that's easy - not this usual kind of "work" to become awake in the morning, just smoke and tadaaa ^^) and the last one around 16pm.
I don't have any problems having for example amphetamine but not using it, or drugs in general (i got some 2c-b here since more than a year without even thinking about taking it although i know that i like it a lot). But i'd say that peevee produces a similar habit of use as meth does - at least to me.

In some way, i'll be happy when my last 200mg are done. I think i won't re-order again. I'll handle it the same way i did with meth; if i don't have it, i won't take it.


----------



## Ceres

yes I found it very compulse


----------



## Dxmmonster

i love smoking it. tho the high seems pretty sutle the urge to smoke more is really strong.  For me it's like ritalin without the nasty side effects. And also it's not as chatty.

Is this stuff expensive? Cuz my friend got 5 grams from this Australian dude for free. He only wanted a beer.


----------



## ascii.cnt

I suppose you're talking about a reallife-guy from Australia, not a vendor selling over the internet? That would be great: i make you high for several years and you give me a beer in return. ^^

It's not expensive. Not as cheap as a gram of amph of course, but if you think of peevee's potency, it's truly cheap as fuck.


.edit:
Cheap, meaning even the prices when selling to obvious non-researchers. If i remember correctly, the prices for the sincere kind of customers (doing real research and buying 1kg+) is about 1/10 and less compared to "our" price.


----------



## Dxmmonster

^ yeah not over the internet. He just met him at this club and before he knows it, hes at the dudes house snorting lines of MDPV.  
I really like this stuff now. Altho I have Ritalin, the urge to smoke some peevee is strong.

It is pretty damn potent, we always eyeball ours(which is stupid) and usually a matchhead size dose is good enough for most non tolorant people.


----------



## ascii.cnt

I also eyeball, never did anything else for using peevee. But i'm smoking it and the amounts i put on the foil are small, so it's unlikely to overdo it (didn't happen yet).

Right now, i think i reached a point where tolerance builds up. It didn't come slow, no, it came like from one day to another: 3 days ago, my also matchhead-sized amounts were enough as usual, but since yesterday i don't feel that much anymore.
That's what also  happens with alcohol... if i drink something after a long period of abstinence, i get a buzz from really, really small amounts. Those small amounts do the same job for a period of time and then there's suddenly a day where i need to dose much higher.
Strange.

My peevee is almost empty. That's okay - had a nice time, side effects quite none (if i had used amph or meth instead, i probably won't feel that good right now ^^) and it was a nice experience.


----------



## Ceres

Eyeballing got me in trouble 8) I've opted for making up small quantities of 5mg/ml solution in water instead as needed, and putting the rest of it out of reach. Just the act of taking a dose, eyeballed, straight from the bag was a big factor in the compulsiveness and recklessness with doses for me.


----------



## Imperial Tacohead

I recently got ahold of some of this white stuff from a reputable supplier.  This afternoon I measured out 14mg in water and divided evenly between myself and a friend.  No noticeable effects at all.  I even took a nap about two hours after ingestion.  I've heard that water causes the substance to break down, but I was sure that was on a longer timeframe than just two minutes or so.  I have no real tolerance to stims, don't even drink coffee.  Any advice?


----------



## Ceres

I used 15mg last night over a 9 hour period in 4 doses, orally in water at 5mg/ml solution (2.5mg/5mg/5mg/2.5mg). I just used a pipette to drop the dose under my tongue and let it swill about my gums, onset was fast.

I really enjoyed it a lot. But - 
I wish I hadn't taken the last 2.5mg dose.

4 hours after it wore off I had a carbon copy panic attack of my previous one which ended in hospital. This time though I was alone in a house in the country miles from any neighbours, I knew it was anxiety, I'd experienced the exact same thing 2 weeks ago and knew before that physioligically at the time I was safe (despite 180bpm heart beat) and that diazepam had quickly ended the episode. I fought it fucking hard, but it was 5 hours before I finally shook it. 

Previously, towards the end of the night while I was still dosing,  I had pressure in my forehead, my forehead felt hot, I had been reading about possible MAOI properties of mephedrone earlier, so various ideas came about such as hypertensive crisis, dehydration, excessive hydration, high blood pressure, then as the anxiety developed I became aware of pain in my kidney, I wish I had just taken some GBL there and then but I wasn't sure if the 0.5ml I had taken earlier had caused this "reaction", I basically spent a good 4 hours shitting myself and thinking my parents are going to come back from holiday to find me decomposing on the patio because theres nobody for miles. Eventually I took 1.5ml GBL and forced myself to focus on something (rereading mdpv megathread from page 1) and I came out of it, and managed 3 hours sleep. 

Bits of the anxiety came back this evening but I have just been bludgeoning myself into sedation with cheap lager and distracting myself as much as possible, 12 hours since the panic began and 16 hours since that last 2.5mg dose, I feel like maybe I've survived finally.

I think next time, two 5mg doses over 6-7 hours for 1 evening of fun.

Or perhaps 2 -  2.5mg in search of the fabled non-recreational functional nootropic dose.....


----------



## Don Luigi

I was very surprised last night when I was out. I went into the toilets and saw people taking little tiny bumps of this powder. I asked what they were taking and they said MDCVP. I asked if they were sure is wasn't MDPV and it turns out I was right.

I was just surprised to see people around here taking it. Turns out they got it send over from a bluelighter who doesn't really post anymore, and they've never heard of bluelight. They should be joining pretty soon though.


----------



## Link_S

What are your experiences with smoking it? 

Effects & how long it lasts and comedown/hangover, might buy some in the not too distant future


----------



## TheSpade

> I was just surprised to see people around here taking it. Turns out they got it send over from a bluelighter who doesn't really post anymore, and they've never heard of bluelight. They should be joining pretty soon though.



You randomly spoke to two blokes in the toilets and they were taking drugs sent to them by a BL'er? How did you manage to get to the point where you found out the name of the person the had bought their drugs from?

Seems like a strange convo.

Don: Where'd you get your MDPV from?
Druggies: Ah just a bloke called John Smith.
Don: Oh right I know him from a drug board called Bluelight.
Druggies: Bluelight? Never heard of it mate.


----------



## Don Luigi

Heh, I can't go into too much detail without giving away his identity..even if it is a legal substance. They told me who sent it to them, I told them I knew the guy but only met him by chance on an internet forum and had never met him in real life.


----------



## Ceres

Link_S said:


> What are your experiences with smoking it?
> 
> Effects & how long it lasts and comedown/hangover, might buy some in the not too distant future



I don't see the point in smoking it and never intend to, clearly you lose a lot of the material and by all accounts it's seriously compulsive. Snorting it was compulsive enough for me, oral ROA in water now seems to give me no urge atall to redose. That and the fact I've quickly learned that if you binge (binge isnt the right word actually, it implies consuming a lot, when  really just a redose or two over the course of an evening is what I mean) it is highly likely to completely fuck you over.  

I think if you want a recreational drug there are better choices. MDPV has scared the shit out of pretty much all my friends I've spoken to who have used it before.


----------



## phillop

I recently spoke to the UK vendor selling the white variety MDPV enquiring about his product and whether it was the white or tanned variety. Before it was the white variety, which I found nicely stimulating but lacked the potent aphrodisiac qualities of the tanned batches I've had before. And this was his reply:



> it's the white batch we've done a little experimentation and it
> seems if you disolve the white batch (ours is hcl salt) into water,
> leave it for 24 hours then evaporate you end up with the brown
> stuff that seems more aphrodisiac like and more potent. The
> freebase does this on its own over time. We are not sure why it
> does this or what it's breaking down into but it does.



So if anyones got some white, give it a go and see if he's telling the truth. Or he could just be saying this to try to sell more of his product. Hard to tell until someone verifies this.

Not sure if it makes sense, chemistry aint my expertise for sure.


----------



## TheSpade

Don Luigi said:


> Heh, I can't go into too much detail without giving away his identity..even if it is a legal substance. They told me who sent it to them, I told them I knew the guy but only met him by chance on an internet forum and had never met him in real life.



But I don't get why 2 druggies would tell a random they met in a club toilet the full name of the person they bought their drugs from without being prompted. Such a strange thing to do. And what made you so sure it was the same 'John Smith' on BL as the one they were talking about. 

Your not telling us the full story are you Don? :D


----------



## Don Luigi

They weren't exactly randoms. They are friends of friends of friends. It's quite a small circle of people who visit the said dingy club.

They didn't tell me the full name, either. They said that X's (enter relationship to X here) sent them it over. Then I asked if it was (enter person's name here) and they said yes. That's how I know


----------



## TheSpade

Ah OK makes more sense.


----------



## ZeuSSS

Anyone found a source for the aphrodisiac tanned MDPV again? I genuinly think that the potent aphrodisiac variety has vanished forever. Cant find it anywhere


----------



## Don Luigi

Look four posts above your own, mate


----------



## Ascii

phillop said:


> I recently spoke to the UK vendor selling the white variety MDPV enquiring about his product and whether it was the white or tanned variety. Before it was the white variety, which I found nicely stimulating but lacked the potent aphrodisiac qualities of the tanned batches I've had before. And this was his reply:
> 
> 
> 
> So if anyones got some white, give it a go and see if he's telling the truth. Or he could just be saying this to try to sell more of his product. Hard to tell until someone verifies this.
> 
> Not sure if it makes sense, chemistry aint my expertise for sure.



This is well interesting! Cheers for posting that mate. Tried both the brown and white batches and like them both. I never really got these intense desires to penetrate something from either batch  Don't get me wrong, I'd have a wank but my sex-drive doesn't go through the roof or anything. The brown one did feel like a bit of a different buzz but this could easily be down to placebo effect.

I'm going to give the method above a try, will only use a little PV as it sounds well weird and mysterious but if it all goes tits up, I can just drink it!


----------



## ascii.cnt

Ascii said:


> This is well interesting! Cheers for posting that mate.


 _(nice nickname, btw  ) _

That's interesting?? That's probably more of a bullshit, i suppose. Not to offend anyone in here, but i really don't see any reason why this bad white stuff should turn into super potent tan stuff over night when left in water.

That guy fooled you.
Following his "instructions", all what's happening is the user ending up putting his peevee into some dirty tap water (maybe even in a dirty flask) with dust and crap falling into it over night.
If you goto and evaporate 24 hours later - who won't expect his peevee to become tan (aka dirty)? This will work with nearly any white substance, but i have my doubts that potency will increase by doing so.

I'd bet my large ascii peanus that this procedure, done under lab conditions, would produce the same, white, bad peevee you had before. So don't waste your stuff. 


Btw: my peevee is gone today... i thought i had some more left, so i could give it a nice, last buzz. Now i'm kind of  disappointed and thinking about placing an order again. Hehe.


----------



## Bella Figura

Yeah makes no sense that it should turn into a more aphrodisiac/potent mdpv, does sound like vendor bullshit really.


----------



## Ascii

Haha, I did say the idea sounded a little weird and mysterious 

Anyway, I used too little water and it evaporated over 12 hours anyway. My PV is still white but the only thing that seems to have changed is that it is now really smells a little more lol, oh and it looks a little crystally! I'm not sure of why the MDPV would turn brown or any other substance if dissolved in tap water? I mean I can understand that random bits may fall into it but surely that wouldn't make it turn brown. I didn't think it would increase the potency, just that it may somehow degrade


----------



## Ceres

I used some of (what I assume) is that same PV over the last few days dissolved in tap water and stored at room temp in a sealed HDPE bottle, and noticed no change in potency or character of the effects atall.


----------



## ascii.cnt

Aye. As expected. ^^

Ascii (feels like kind of monologizing, hehe):
If you just use a glass and tap water, you'll probably have enough impurities mixing with your solution to make an amount of say 2-500mg appear brownish after evaporating. This is the best way to turn nice clear crystals into a dark, glueish substance. 

So: re-order or re-sist? If i ordered today, peevee would arrive in about 2-3 days. But maybe it's not bad to have a little break from peevee-usage, although it didn't do any damage yet compared to what e.g. amphetamine/meth would have done. At least i don't feel any, hehe.


----------



## Riklet

Hah, yeah "just add water" does seem a bit too simplistic, maybe that vendor's been working on his alchemy skills?  8)

I have a sample of this white stuff as well as the stuff i'm more used to, but i've not tried it.  Not really sure if I want to bother really, doesn't really sound fantastic, but we'll see.  Definitely find the stuff somewhat hard to resist for periods of time... :D


----------



## fastandbulbous

whoremoaning said:


> Yeah makes no sense that it should turn into a more aphrodisiac/potent mdpv, does sound like vendor bullshit really.




It is, total vendor bollocks - the brown stuff is the hydrochloride salt; the brown colour is due to an increased amount of the impurity pyrrolidine. On a different note, I recently obtained some almost pure white stuff (a very slight, creamy white colour) that gave the right smell after contact with hot permanganate solution. So basically it's peevee that purer than the tan stuff (less pyrrolidine)


----------



## Ceres

The stuff I have now (uk vendor), dissolved in tap water (50mg in 10ml), has a faint odour reminiscent of cloves/cinnamon, and the material in the bag since being exposed to air quite a bit over the last few days has a similar smell.

The (white) stuff I had before from a different vendor quickly had the reported smell (potato tuber lol) about it when it had been exposed to air quite a bit over a few days, I don't notice that yet with the sample I have now.


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ Now this is pure conjecture on my behalf, but the cloves/cinnamon smell makes me think it's got another substitution pattern in the phenyl ring as a lot of spices derive their oudour from different substitutions on the ring of allylbenzene (4-methoxyphenyl giving aniseed, 3,4-methylenedioxyphenyl giving sassafras, 3,-methoxy-4,5-methylenedioxyphenyl giving nutmeg/mace etc) That it might be 3-methoxy-4-methylpyrovalerone, which is derived from the allylbenzene derivative eugenol, which gives cloves their local anaesthetic activity. 3-methoxy-4-methylmethamphetamine is not that dissimilar to MDMA in activity, so from a 3,4-methylenedioxy derivative to a 3-methoxy-4-methyl one might seem a logical step that doesn't require the use of monitored precursor (just about all 3,4-methylenedioxy compounds are included in the UNs list of drug precursor chemicals), which because of it's status is way more expensive than say the 3-methoxy-4-methyl equivalents.

That would seem a valid route of investigation if I had to find an alternative for MDPV (one among many)


----------



## Ascii

My white MDPV must be packed with pyrrolidine, as it sticks of semen! I've asked a few friends for their independant analysis haha and the verdict was definately spermy. When dissolved in water this smell is really pungent.

If it's pyrrolidine that made the last batches of MDPV brown, then how come this stuff isn't brown if it's got a strong smell of pyrrolidine? Strangely enough, my brown MDPV never smelt like jizz at all but like very bitter soil!


----------



## Pillthrill

I think maybe if you take enough right out of the gate....you will experience what I'll call a "unmistakble high". Then perhaps after that it won't take you as much because then you know what you're looking for.


----------



## Riklet

I find the brown PV i've had doesn't smell of very much, maybe a bit earthy yeah, maybe slightly semen-y, neither smell is strong enough to be particularly distinctive.  I don't think I have a crap sense of smell really, it's good enough.

Had a bit and feel rather nice and chilled actually %)


----------



## kroozer_*

Suppose after time, a person could find the amount they work the best on physiologically? 
That was a good comparison with the white girl. Which i have a shitty come down w/ as well.


----------



## fastandbulbous

The brown colour is due to the organic chemists nemesis - amorphous brown tar. Don't ask me why, but side reactions always seem to produce an amorphous brown tar. Basically the tan/brown stuff hadn't been purified that much (pyrrolidine is an utter bastid to separate out from peevee)


----------



## Imperial Tacohead

Thanks to StoneHappyMonday for giving me helpful hints via PM, to which I am unable to respond directly due to low post count.

I read a big part of the previous megathread when I was looking into this substance, but I neglected to read this thread until after I had bought a gram from a reputable Iberian supplier.  I got the white powder.  Imagine my disappointment coming here for administration tips only to discover that I got the bunk stuff.  

But after a few days of using moderate doses of this mystery substance, I have to say I rather like it.  As others have noted, the euphoria you get from this stuff is mild and there's no real aphrodisiac quality.  What there is instead is a solid, useful stimulant.  I'm substantially more sociable; I play the drums like Animal; I'm more productive (which is very good, as I work freelance); I don't feel sleepy during the day; and I haven't noticed any suppression of appetite (important, as I'm naturally very skinny).  Pretty neat!  Also, I haven't really noticed any urge to binge, probably because the peak is nothing to write home about.  I'd still certainly like to try the tan stuff at some point, but initial disappointment aside, I'm pretty pleased with the white.  So far this stuff makes for an excellent "working chemical."


----------



## phillop

Imperial Tacohead said:


> I have to say I rather like it.  As others have noted, the euphoria you get from this stuff is mild and there's no real aphrodisiac quality.  What there is instead is a solid, useful stimulant.



But whats the point if your not spending countless hours in erotic bliss and trying to shag ever girl that comes near you? (or every girl you give it to trying to shag you for that matter  ) Thats the real interesting thing about this compound. After learning my lesson with dosaging the hard way before, if I ever chance upon the aphrodisiac variety again I will be extremely cautious with dosing and how much I do. This one is to be saved for one off occasions only.

I can safely say that *proper* MDPV is the best drug I have ever experienced (maybe second to some 2c-'x chems). And my girlfriend would agree too, for sure 

What I would really like to know is how the distributors that were selling the aphrodisiac variety have suddently shut up and (seemingly) vanished, when there is such a large customer demand for this product. In an odd way their behaviour of not selling it easily anymore is irresponsbile, as the market has now been replaced by fake (maybe even contaminated) MDPV batches that could be dangerous. They should do us all a favor and re-introduce it to the market so the fake varieties all vanish. Which they soon would, as they are pure bunk compared to the real thing.


If I was the manufacturer/producer with the correct MDPV that everyone wants I'd be singing from the rooftops about it. And I'm *100% sure* the original producers/manufacturers of the real MDPV have been reading the threads on it here at bluelight, as the first thing that pops up in google when you type in MDPV is the wikipedia page on peeves, which gets nearly all its main references from the respectable material on this site and this thread.

*So*, if your reading this now, *crosses fingers* Please help out and try to stop these black market versions of MDPV becoming more widespread, as no one knows what they are and what side effects they may have. At least with real MDPV people know what they are getting, and not just chemical X from mysterious vendor X with potential side effect X.

I'm testing some of the white batch tonite, which I brought from another (different) vendor online now, hoping it would be the real thing. And it fucking sucks  Definately not peeves. Creamy color, its apparently "99% purity", what it *actually is* thats exactly 99% pure beats me. It aint MDPV.

I think that MDPV also possess some potential clinical efficacies for various useages, and wouldn't be surprised to see pharma picking it up soon and giving it a role in the stimulant branch of the pharmaceutical indusrty. Maybe as a concentration aid in small amounts, or an alternative to aphrodisiac products like viagra if it proves sucessful for this in any trials they may conduct.


Does ANYONE have the aphrodisiac variety at the mo? Or has it literally completely vanished for good?


The people who make this fake MDPV *must* know its not true stuff. Infact, does anyone think they even know what it actually is they are producing at all? Or are they just proper scam artists selling any old comtaminated chems in the aim of getting their customers slightly high and fork over cash?


I think we need to ask some people with access to some GCMS equiptment or similar (anyone here on bluelight do this sort of thing?), as this white batch is getting extremely popular recently, and is now available from countless vendors alongside all manner of herbal highs and party pills, and I'm getting ever more concerned about what it actually is and whats its consequences are. I'd be happy to supply a test sample of the white batch to anyone with the equiptment, if thats within the rules.

Are you still reading? Am I still writing! ... Just checking.
Crikey, what a post that turned out to be!


----------



## TheSpade

You are on MDPV now aren't you?


----------



## phillop

NO! I'm on the white shite.

Was it that obvious?


----------



## phillop

Looks fairly coherent to me, I'll have to check tomorrow though to be sure I guess


----------



## Bare_head

yes haha, i actually love snorting the dirtier looking stuff, it feels like a real drug, in the way it hits hard when enough is snorted. i got pretty bad on it and i dont think i could ever go back to that stuff, my willpower is sh*t


----------



## Ceres

phillop said:


> I think that MDPV also possess some potential clinical efficacies for various useages, and wouldn't be surprised to see pharma picking it up soon and giving it a role in the stimulant branch of the pharmaceutical indusrty.



Perhaps the person behind the "tan" MDPV has sold his synthesis to big pharma after conducting a successful trial on the public labrats! 

The only MDPV I've tried has been white or very faintly cream, I think both were different, at least from different production batches, but very much the same effect... I found both of them to be really pro-sexual aswell.

I know exactly what you mean about learning your lesson about dosage, it took me a while and had some scary experiences but now I find the stuff eminently enjoyable and not particularly compulsive. If I do begin to sense anxiety/jitters a very small dose of GBL (0.5ml) stops it very quickly before any really bad state of panic can occur. 



			
				phillop said:
			
		

> In an odd way their behaviour of not selling it easily anymore is irresponsbile, as the market has now been replaced by fake (maybe even contaminated) MDPV batches that could be dangerous.



I don't agree, the tan MDPV was as much of an unknown quantity and therefore risk as the white MDPV being sold now surely? Both could be dangerous  The tan MDPV was also contaminated with pyrrolidine anyway wasn't it?

F&B's really interesting post previously to me (as a layman!) seems like a very likely explanation for the apparent change in the substance being sold as MDPV. For something so inexpensive and potent, makes sense surely to look for a variant which is still active (and subjectively very similar in bioassay) but uses cheaper/easier to obtain precursor, MDPV can't be the most profitable thing to produce with controlled precursors... 

 Perhaps there is a motive aswell to disguise such a slight change in order to still trade on the MDPV "brand", rather than present it as a new distinct substance which may be seen as novel and appeal to experimenters but not to people who want "real" MDPV (a la 4-fluoromethcathinone vs 4-methylmethcathinone)...


----------



## phillop

Ceres said:


> Perhaps the person behind the "tan" MDPV has sold his synthesis to big pharma after conducting a successful trial on the public labrats!



Interesting idea. Maybe its been queitly patented, and thus stopped being available. Though i'm sure theres another way it could find its way out to the public somehow.



> If I do begin to sense anxiety/jitters a very small dose of GBL (0.5ml) stops it very quickly before any really bad state of panic can occur.



I use this too! But more like 2ml if i'm overstimulated, or 2,5 to knock me out 

Dont get an overstimulation effect with most of the random white batches I've breifly sampled though, I got the most 'uncomfortable' overstimulation with the real tanned and horny stuff, which was combatted with a benzo and some GBL.



> I don't agree, the tan MDPV was as much of an unknown quantity and therefore risk as the white MDPV being sold now surely? Both could be dangerous  The tan MDPV was also contaminated with pyrrolidine anyway wasn't it?




Point taken. But we know what MDPV is chemically, the other batch _could_ be (to be extreme) a similar but carcinogenic agent. Know one has a clue until its identified. I'd wager the sellers know what it really is, they're just not letting on for money resaons. I aint touching the white stuff again now at all till someone here I repsect proves theres REAL MDPV circling somewhere.


----------



## phillop

I vaporized 8mg of that white last night just to see what happened. Hardly anything happened, apart from giving me a very slight and odd stimulation for a few minutes, a sore throat and wheezy breathing for five minutes. Left a dark brown non evaporatable residue. This was the creamy colored batch from europe, not white or tanned. Whatever it may be. Still dont think its peeves, standard dose for this one is about 10mg, which woulda really overstimulated me on real peeves. Lets hope there weren't too many contaminants in it, specially since I vaped it  

I'm definately getting rid of the white crap now. And whichever vendor or pharma starts selling the real MDPV is in for a hell of a profit (and yes, I know your likely reading this thread Mr vendor, so get a bloody move on and stop selling fake crap )


----------



## phillop

phillop said:


> I aint touching the white stuff again now at all till someone here I repsect proves theres REAL MDPV circling somewhere.



haha, just before someone else points out I broke this promise, I'll do it first :D


----------



## Riklet

Chemicals don't just drop out of existence like that; of course the tan MDPV is still being made and circulating, it just depends where you're looking doesn't it.

I only smoked it once and it hit like a train, but felt too moresome and shit on the lungs, so never again.  Heh, it's one of my favourite drugs at the moment, really hope there isn't horrible impurities in the brown stuff which is AIDSing me softly...


----------



## phillop

Riklet said:


> Chemicals don't just drop out of existence like that; of course the tan MDPV is still being made and circulating, it just depends where you're looking doesn't it.



I know, your right. Thats why I find it odd that the most popular batch of a drug is impossible to find atm, yet crap versions are easily found within minutes.


----------



## Ceres

what is your favoured ROA?

I refuse to snort it anymore, don't think it's precise enough, and have had a surprise before when trying to clear out my nose and obviously inhaled some material that was stuck in the nose, giving me a dose without warning hours after I was down and thoroughly ruining my evening. 

How much do you use if you are vapourising it?


----------



## Red Arrow

god, im glad i havent had the stuff in over a year
i remember the anxiety i got from taking it, took ages to recover (thanks to my doc for the prescription of proprepnol)


----------



## Bella Figura

Yeah, it left me feeling pretty depressed after I was on it. 

Haven't had any in ages, can't see myself doing it regularly as I hate having to rely on benzos to comedown and the urge to redose on this stuff is a pain in the bum.


----------



## phillop

Now I've tried four different bactches of MDPV off four completely different vedors in separate countries. None of them were what I consider true MDPV. For reference, the 'real' peeves I got was from some guy in *snip* (where he got it from in the first place however, is unknown) 

The ones from *another place* and *another place* were the "brilliant white" variety, which were about 3-4 less times strong as the previous pro-sexual MDPV I tried and were overall crap. Threw the rest out after sampling a small but of both to test (well didn't really throw it out, rather passed it on to some people who I made fully aware of what it was the exact stiustaion aroud it and my thoughts on it, and I kept a small amount incase of future needs for testing what it actually is). The third batch which I was more hopeful about was from *another* vendor, and was a more creamy color than white. But alas, after sampling it, its effects are much the same as the white bunk batches, ie, actute CNS stimulation, more dosgage needed, tollerence built up after only a very few small samples, need to redose still there despite not that many positives effects, and worst of all it made me pretty much impotent  Which was in stark contrast to the first MDPV I got, which made me the exact opposite of impotent, for many days one end infact 

The only slight difference I noticed was that the stuff from *snip* made me gurn, and quite badly too. Jaw muscles are still hurting today from all that jaw clenching. Only did 10mg, and a 8mg redose in the end. As I dont know what it is it.

And the fourth vendor (from *snip*) turned out to be not active at all. I started at 0.1mg the first day, then 0.5mg the next day, then 1mg the next, then 3mg, then 6mg, and nothing at all even at 6mg. So I enquired to the vendor about this, and he said there has been a 'mistake' 8) and it was an inactive filler powder they had sent me. They did refund me though, so not all was lost. But they said they weren't stocking the meph anymore. So it was all a bit odd.


All this has made me start to think (as a chemistry noob bear in mind!) was the original usually tanned color MDPV really MDPV at-all but something else? If this is the case, all of these vendors (some of them *do* have a *very* good vendor reuptaion) are all infact selling real MDPV, but we just have wrong expectations about its effects due to the initial experiences we had on the first batch, which may have not actually have been MDPV. And this has lead to confusion in the wiki artiles, erowid dosages reports, various experiences, and various other things. I Think that F&B's previous posts in this thread may have ruled this out in some way... but to be frank they went straight over my head anyway! Pm sent F&B btw.

Could anyone point out why the idea in the above paragraph can not be right? (or more unlikely, why it may infact be right)


----------



## phillop

sorry for my long posts btw. I dont post here often but mainly on other forums (where there are less people fully knowledgeable about these things) so when I do revistit here occassionally I tend to dump a couple of weeks thoughts into one long post 

If u cant be bothered to read it    .....   then   ......   dont. Dir. Just dont write a post moaning about post lengths like some whiny people on some forums do, because I'll likely write an even longer response to that one. You have been warned!


----------



## Bella Figura

No worries about the long post phillip :D MDPV has that effect 

Please avoid mentioning where your different vendors are based as some of them are a dead giveaway sourcing-wise.

I think the general concesus now is that the tan MDPV hadn't been purified as much, and the white stuff is indeed MDPV. I've only ever had the white MDPV at my disposal so could never compare the two. If I'm wrong about the white, someone please correct me :D


----------



## Riklet

The tan stuff is insanely strong, I think I got a bit on my fingers the other day and it was giving me jaw tension (which is always does) and a bit of energy.  This is stuff which is active at a fraction of a milligram, I have a hard time believing this white stuff is anywhere near as strong... it's either a weird synthesis of MDPV or a different chemical entirely.  F&B did that test with the "smell" and the white stuff didn't react as it should...

People have been taking the tan stuff as the original MDPV for a couple of years now, I don't see how an inferior replacement product can be seen as the "real" stuff.  I am however no chemist, so yeahhh, apologies if i'm rambling rubbish! 

Oh the PV temptation, it's past midday and exams are done  %) :D


----------



## rickolasnice

How does MDPV do for motivation?


----------



## Bella Figura

Its pretty good, just keep the doses low or else you'll end up a scattered jittery stim mess :D


----------



## Riklet

I am going to put my freakish body chemistry to the test... by trying to nap on PV, i'm fucking wired so it probably wont work, and cider shall have to do... :D


----------



## phillop

Riklet said:


> I am going to put my freakish body chemistry to the test... by trying to nap on PV, i'm fucking wired so it probably wont work, and cider shall have to do... :D




You wont be able to, if its the tanned! You will HAVE to have some benzo's or GBL I have found, or it can take a day or two. And you'll be very tempted to redose. But dont, the after effects are really not worth it.


----------



## phillop

Okay, so these batches are getting even weirder now! I've just sampled YET another white batch which my friend got about a month ago from somewhere, and at a dosage of 8mg its given me visuals. Like the sort of wavy effect your would get from a lot 2c-b-fly experience, or sort of similar to a threshold (~3-5mg) 2c-I dosage. Feel very stimulated too though, normal BMP raised, feel chatty, etc. Have a tight chest too though, so no chance of a redose.

Very odd. Thiis is, officially, the last time I try any batches fomr a vendor I do not know in person, or unless I have been assured it is real MDPV from someone who I personally trust. Coz ingesting random chems really Isn't what I expected myself to end up doing when trying to re-aqiuire this one.

(didn't start at 8mg btw that would be silly for a random chemical, started at 0.5 and doubled each time over many hours of waiting patiently for effects to show)


----------



## phillop

Riklet said:


> I am going to put my freakish body chemistry to the test... by trying to nap on PV, i'm fucking wired so it probably wont work, and cider shall have to do... :D



So, if you have been lucky enough to aquire the genuine MDPV, how long did it take until the porn came out and the inevitable started happening 

Happens every bloody time for me, no matter ho hard I try to resist  Even harder if I have a girlfriend at the time too.


----------



## phillop

Riklet said:


> This is stuff which is active at a fraction of a milligram



How do you know this? you have 100ug scales (0.1mg), or you just guessing at the mo?

That seems a heck of a small dose. 3mg for the MDPV (old tanned) I found my ideal dosage.


----------



## Riklet

It wasn't a proper dose, I just scraped this CD I rack up on and must have got some on my fingers, although I never properly touched the PV on it.  It wasn't just placebo, I actually started noticing the mild stimulation after a bit and went n revised cos I was so focused.

Yeah, I guess my doses but i'd say i'm pretty good at it, generally do 2-3mg a dose and it's just really subtle which I love.  Yeah, the filth does indeed seem to come out too... pretty much every time... 

Didn't get any kip, I was kinda kidding myself on that one!


----------



## phillop

Riklet said:


> Didn't get any kip, I was kinda kidding myself on that one!



Yep have done this many a times too. Leaves me with odd residual stimulation where its very hard to relax my muscles and stop my mind racing, making sleep impossible for a very long time.

GBL can knock you out a treat for an few hours, but you'll likely wake up feeling just as bad as you did. 20mg diazepam or 2mg xanax seems the perfect after MDPV cure, for the paranoia, relaxing effect on you muscles, and a good nights sleep.


----------



## boohigh

So.
After reading about mdpv for a year i've decided to give it a try. I'm very interested in pro-sexual effect of pyrrolydino-beta-ketones. I've used an  a-ppp, and pyrovalerophenone(PV). The former was beter than a-ppp, i've injected and smoked it.
*Snip*
Thanks


----------



## Bella Figura

I've snipped your post there boohigh, you can't ask people to PM you for sources.

You can familiarise yourself with the BLUA and EADD Forum Guidelines


----------



## Mr.T

How do MDPV and Methylone go together? Anybody tried that combo yet?


----------



## Ceres

^ Personally I wouldn't like to try, since you need quite a big dose of methylone for it to be active and both are stimulants. 

I've tried mephedrone before while on mdpv, just a tiny bump like maybe a scant 10mg or so, and it was quite pleasant but then again simply having a piss was immensly pleasurable too. 

Who knows how other stimulants ontop of mdpv might interact, I don't particularly want to experiment with combining vasoconstrictive pulse-raising stimulants to be honest.


----------



## Riklet

I did some PV in the afternoon and then dropped some methylone hours and hours later... i'd drunk quite a lot too.  Great fun, although the PV had worn off, I still thought it made my pulse go kinda wild haha.  I wouldn't mix them together at the same time, personally.


----------



## bogman

my mate got some new drug at a festival 2 weeks ago,just got a small amount of powder and he felt a bit wired from it the girl he got it off said its called MP3.i wonder what it was


----------



## Ceres

MP3  Depends how small an amount  but I suppose a small, skinny under 10mm long line of MDPV might leave you feeling wired if you've never used it before. I'm really getting the sense now after speaking to a few other people the first time often seems to be underwhelming and in the "not much different than a strong coffee" range of experience. 

Of all the RC's that have become popular at the moment MDPV is the most worrying IMO to be randomly sharing with people under random names like mp3 or monkey dust or whatever, just asking for unpleasant experiences 

A friend of mine says he hates the stuff, its evil, made him want to top himself the one and only time he tried it etc, I asked how much he took and apparently it was a "normal biggish coke sized line"  

How do people even come to be in possession of somethjing like MDPV but dont even know what it's called?


----------



## TheSpade

RCs like mdpv and meph are becoming more and more common on the street. Know of folk selling MDPV as 'super coke' and folk with no clue what it is snorting lines. Others doing 'bubbles' (meph I assume) who think it's a mix of coke, mdma and speed. It's being sold all over and the folk I know are hardly educated drug users or belong to online communities.


----------



## bogman

people uneducated about drugs is nothing new,i started in late 1994 but it was 1996 before i started to find out what i was at.
ive met people who think that all pills have the same drugs in them the only difference is the logo or people who get coke OFF THE BLOCK so if its hard its the real deal or if it numbs you its extra strong.
ive seen people double or treble drop a new pill on the scene.
now its worse with all the new RCs about,if i went into my local pub only one person would know what a RC was=my mate and i told him a month ago.to them there are only 5 types of drugs
1=pills (there all the same )
2 coke 
3 speed
4 smack ( only junkies in the big cities do it )
5 weed/hash =same thing only hash is cheaper ????????????


----------



## TheSpade

LOL @ the 5 different drugs, that's quite true. Though you can chuck valiums in there with smack, both junkie drugs innit (I shamefully used to think the same ).


----------



## Ceres

Do any of you take any supplements with MDPV? The most annoying physical side effect I find with it is that when I'm working at the computer for even just a few hours, I seem much less aware of my posture so really quickly get quite achey/tense in the muscles and joints in my shoulders/back/chest. Normally I would realise I'm uncomfortable and get up and walk about, make a cup of tea etc so never got bad muscle pain previously. 

I've been taking magnesium in the hope to help with that,along with vitc and some generic multivitamin. 10mg B6 daily, occasionaly electrolyte replacement powder sachets aswell because I do find MDPV to be quite the diuretic. 

TBH I've ended up doing the odd bit of yoga thanks to MDPV. Looking at Tai Chi because I don't have to wear a velour bodysuit for it tho.

My creaky joints in my shoulders etc it sounds like I'm cracking my knuckles or something. I have been taking the odd 0.5ml / 0.75ml dose of gbl sometimes assuming that as a muscle relaxant it would help, but it doesn't really seem to help atall. Infact it usually ends up giving me dodgy cramp in my feet/shins and hands. It's good for blunting the stimulation or anxiety which is really useful anway. GBL is a godsend at times like that, it's the only sedating/anxiolytic I have around. 

Oh yea saying that - have any of you used MDPV during a course of Mirtazapine? Or used a single dose of Mirtazapine while using MDPV? 

And yeah I know, obvious isn't it  I won't be dosing again tonight, but I'm sure I would if I didn't have stuff to do tomorrow.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Ceres said:


> How do people even come to be in possession of somethjing like MDPV but dont even know what it's called?



Prohibition.


----------



## Mr.T

i would suggest stating at 5mg max to see the first alerts. if you dont feel any then add 5 more.. but 10mg FD cauld catch you by surprise if you have the good stuff 

ed@eating it doesnt change my 2/3h food cicle...but that could just be me


----------



## Bella Figura

Yeah always start low with mdpv, its very potent and easy to underestimate.

As for the high its euphoric for an hour then it turns into a general stimmed state for me (insufflated).


----------



## Ceres

hairyharry said:


> How does this affect appetite when on it?



Have you seen Christian Bale in The Machinist?....

As Mr.T said 10mg is far too high to start with, don't go near it unless you can accurately measure the doses, I'm sure you've noticed from reading all the threads on BL about MDPV that even among experienced stimulant users very unpleasant anxiety attacks are really common...


----------



## Ceres

Red Arrow said:


> god, im glad i havent had the stuff in over a year
> i remember the anxiety i got from taking it, took ages to recover (thanks to my doc for the prescription of proprepnol)



Did you go to the doc after you stopped taking it specifically because of the anxiety?  Was the propranalol because you still had elevated BP/pulse after stopping the pv or just preferred over diazepam etc? 

Only asking because I think I may have to pay a visit to the gp tomorrow to ask for an anxiolytic of some description if my edgy cracked out state at the moment since I stopped dosing hours ago is anything to go by.


----------



## Bella Figura

I pretty much refuse to do any strong stimulants without an anxiolytic/hypnotic at hand. There's just no fun in being jitterry as fuck and anxious.

Have found today that ketamine is a great way to not feel as fucking crap the day after MDPV.


----------



## Ceres

^ been alright with GBL up till now but dosing it (gbl) all day and still just barely staving off the jitteryness seems like a bad idea now. Been eyeing up the 15mg orodisp. mirtazapine tablets I've got but THB think I just would be better off just having a larger dose of GBL and hitting the sack instead of throwing anything else into the mix.

edit> friendly, unchallenging carbohydrate rich food being forced down is making a hell of a difference actually


----------



## Ceres

^ I was referring to the whole "starved to the verge of medical emergency and paranoid as fuck after a year of insomnia" aspect of the machinist, assuming that would be generally thought of as something most people would want to avoid 

 A week or two and 100mg of MDPV may well give you a taste of that, take care


----------



## Ceres

yeah, a small "perk you up and gently help you focus on a given task without too much clouding of the intellect" dose like 2mg or so will still supress appetite in my experience. 

Very little documentated evidence of such a frugal and sensible pattern of usage though


----------



## Riklet

I've used it fine for 8 months, never taken it two days in a row, never done more than 3 doses in one day I don't think.  It does kill appetite sometimes, although not always; i've eaten fine on smaller doses, as well as fallen asleep once haha.  Never got proper wearing-off anxiety, it just fades away, the "comedown" is usually just a headache and tiredness from doings lots of walking and.. stuff.

I just don't find it hugely hard not to redose; it's tempting, but i just enjoy what I have; it's subtle n nice for hours anyway.  Only got anxiety when I did 3 doses and was fucking wired and went out with some slightly boring non-drug people (ok, they were drinking, and they no' bad..) who I rambled at for about half an hour 8) 

Might try and not do any PV for a few weeks, it's pretty tempting to take it semi-regularly though.


----------



## DonQuixote

hairyharry said:


> Think it's worth a bash then! Just got to try and find a place which is describing their product as the tan stuff.



I possess what is described as 'a light tan coloured fine powder.' As has been previously described it's mildly euphoric for about an hour and then leaves you feeling stimmed for two/three hours. Have also noticed a mild headache on comedown. Not felt the much lauded and desired horniness though perhaps that's more to do with my current existential anxieties. Can anybody enlighten me as to if I've been ripped off. . .again. Love and Sunshine Don


----------



## Link_S

Got half a g in the post along with some 0.001g scales

How bad is the insomnia; if snorted early afternoon, would i be able to sleep that night with no benzos?


----------



## Bella Figura

As long as you kept your dose low and don't re-dose (which is pretty hard unless you've got lots of willpower) it should last around 6 hours.

Don't treat it the same way you did Mephedrone you'll seriously regret it.


----------



## clara

People srsly if you want to enjoy it don't redose, my first run with 2g of tan PV taught me that. I stayed up for five days, voices in my head, seeing things, it was an intresting experince but something I will not do again. In five days I had only done around 300 mg. Its a powerful drug you only need a little.


----------



## Link_S

I have no intention to whoremoaning and am only doing the one dose tomorrow 

Good starting dose anyone? Its the white batch i'm afraid


----------



## Pillthrill

I had a lot of trouble dosing.You just have to keep trying to you get it right. Having a lil fear of a addictive drug is a good thing at times.


----------



## Bella Figura

Start with 5mg to be on the safe side Link_S.


----------



## Ceres

I'd suggest no more than 5mg at first. Seems common for people to feel they don't get much out of it the first time either, so don't let it lull you into a false sense of security and redosing too soon/too big if it initially seems to be really tame or unrewarding - that was my downfall anyway  It's sneaky stuff.

Dunno what balance you got but I just went for the cheapo chinese less than 20 quid option, they came with a calibration weight but even on a solid, vibration free surface I don't think they are good enough to safely weigh anything that requires a margin of error finer that +/- 5mg, so haven't even bothered trying to weigh single doses. Personally I've just been weighing out 50mg at a time and dissolving it in 10ml water then using a 0.5ml graduated pipette to take (reasonably) accurate doses orally. I suppose 100mg in 20ml negates the margin of error even better though. The other plus side of doing that is I find it the least compulsive ROA, the fact the stuff tastes horrible in your mouth helps


----------



## Ceres

hairyharry said:
			
		

> Is the tan stuff still about? I've emailed various places only to be told that the stuff in stock is white with a tan offset or other descriptions of that sort.



Theres a few posts earlier on in this thread discussing that. Actually on the same page where I was asking if MDPV might be useful for giving me some focus and motivation. A few pages back from the posts I made while I was scared shitless and going totally mental less than 24 hours after I had my first ever dose. heh. I'm sure you know that anyway having read all the MDPV threads on BL though...

Sorry anyway I'm not deliberately trying to sound like a condescending prick or anything.


----------



## Bare_head

i remember getting two batches with the tan stuff being much stronger.. i glad i away from the stuff, it made me one total stimulant wreck


----------



## Pillthrill

This may be a rather impossible ? but I don't have a scale. How can I get a semi-accurate dose without a scale. Any ideas?


----------



## stimutant

get a scale or dont fuck around with rc`s that are as potent as mdpv.


----------



## Pillthrill

I've done it before and be fine.... And usually the whole "well just don't do it" on BL doesn't go very far. I was asking for any ideas. I tend to be VERY careful with the amount I take.
And are you going to tell me that EVERYONE that has taken MDPV has a scale? I doubt it. I do understand the risks of the drugs and its not like I haven't done it before. 
I do appreciate your concern though. I know a scale is usually used I was just trying to be a lil more careful than eyeballing it as usual.

I kinda feel a noob lecture coming on, which I'm not. Usually the "Try hydrocodone before heroin" works better than "Drugs are bad, don't do drugs..." Thats my take on it.


----------



## Imperial Tacohead

Pillthrill said:


> I've done it before and be fine.... And usually the whole "well just don't do it" on BL doesn't go very far. I was asking for any ideas. I tend to be VERY careful with the amount I take.
> And are you going to tell me that EVERYONE that has taken MDPV has a scale? I doubt it. I do understand the risks of the drugs and its not like I haven't done it before.
> I do appreciate your concern though. I know a scale is usually used I was just trying to be a lil more careful than eyeballing it as usual.
> 
> I kinda feel a noob lecture coming on, which I'm not. Usually the "Try hydrocodone before heroin" works better than "Drugs are bad, don't do drugs..." Thats my take on it.



Generally, people are gonna do what they wanna do, regardless of what other people tell them.  But a wise man listens to those who know.

(Incidentally, I'm too poor myself for a really good scale, but I got a 0.002g scale that's good enough for water measurement.  Bluelight is an endless treasure trove of useful information.  I used to clench my jaw on this stuff, but magnesium supplements have cleared that up entirely...yet another useful tip.)

As an unpleasant side note, one occasional side effect I've gotten from the white stuff has been rather urgent bowel movements very shortly after dosing.  Not a deal-killer for me, but worth keeping in mind if it's not just me and people are thinking of dosing in public.  But maybe it is just me...

Edit:  Oooooor it could be that magnesium I'm taking!  I love this forum, I learn so much here, but I'm still getting the hang of not being dumb, haha.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Pillthrill said:


> And are you going to tell me that EVERYONE that has taken MDPV has a scale? I doubt it. I do understand the risks of the drugs and its not like I haven't done it before.
> I do appreciate your concern though. I know a scale is usually used I was just trying to be a lil more careful than eyeballing it as usual.
> .



Please don't eyeball mdpv.

As for the 'ideas' you are looking for....all through this thread reference is made to dissolving a known amount in water and using an oral syringe, preferably up the bum. Starting with a known amount (the amount you purchased) and adding a known amount of water will get you accuracy enough.


----------



## Link_S

Me and a mate dosed 8mg each
Slight very relaxed euphoria lasting about an hour but at the same time needed to be active

Will try 15mg in a few days as reccomended by the person i got it off next time since i'm still alive , definately the weaker batch (although i say definately i've never had the tanned one, will buy some of that if there is a next time)


----------



## Ceres

Link_S said:


> definately the weaker batch



So many people I've spoken to found it underwhelming or "weak" the first couple of times, a learned high kind of thing...


----------



## Bella Figura

Yeah the first time I tried it felt really subtle, wasn't long till I just felt massively wired off it.


----------



## Link_S

I quite liked that though, it wasnt particuarly pushy but at the same time very energetic. Been triaging some real horror stories from it on erowid out of bordem and habitual can take hold really quickly (though thats already been expressed by you guys multiple times in this thread)

Tread carefully researchers


----------



## Ceres

If it's the first time you've tried it, that subtleness at first is what easily leads to a false sense of security and dosing complacency, and as whoremoaning alluded to, finding yourself in an adrenaline fuelled wired highly-conducive-to-anxiety state before you even realise it.

I've never tried the original tan stuff, but all the white "mdpv" I've tried really couldn't be described as weak imo. Almost doubling it up to 15mg the second time using it with no tolerance would be a few mg too much for me personally.


----------



## stimutant

Pillthrill said:


> concern



that was my point, sorry didnt want to piss you off. i repeat: get a scale.


----------



## Ne0

I ordered this from one *snip* vendor, I hope its tan stuff.

So anyway, I'm going to make some water measurement, about 50mg to 10ml, and was thinking how long will MDPV last without degenerate on small glass vial kept in poked whole day? Like If I was going to club for having some fun, is it ok to keep mdpv in water on glass vial for 6 hours, I would keep the vial on my pocket, so it would go little warmer up there then.

Also is it ok keep the powder at room temperature away from heat, air and moisture thickly in small bag without the staff going shitter?


----------



## Bella Figura

MDPV should last a long time at room temperature in the dark, away from heat, air, moisture etc, not sure about how long it lasts in water, someone else should be able to answer that one for you


----------



## Shambles

Not too stable in solution apparently - MDPV in water linky. Would have thought it will be fine for the amount of time you are talking about though. No problems storing the powder at room temperature either as far as I've noticed.


----------



## Imperial Tacohead

Shambles said:


> Not too stable in solution apparently - MDPV in water linky. Would have thought it will be fine for the amount of time you are talking about though. No problems storing the powder at room temperature either as far as I've noticed.



This is confusing to me.  Some people say it degrades in water, but another user told me via PM that in his experience it's stable.  And it seems like the behavior of the white wouldn't necessarily be related to the behavior of the tan, depending on just how different the substance is.  I've had some white stuff in water either chilled or room temperature for a few weeks and it's still good.


----------



## Shambles

The white and tan varieties are most definitely different beasts so may well differ in how well they survive being kept in solution, Mr Tacohead. Either way, if it's only for a few hours or a couple of days or whatever then it'll be fine I would think. I wouldn't store it in water for any length of time myself as it keeps just fine dry and I rarely take it out and about with me so don't need to.


----------



## Crankinit

-these questions were out of bounds for this forum-


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Imperial Tacohead said:


> This is confusing to me.  Some people say it degrades in water, but another user told me via PM that in his experience it's stable.  .



That would be me. First lot I had 2 months in water with no degrading. Second lot 3 months and only _possibly_ degraded in the last week, but barely noticeably.

I'd say its no problem at all for 10 weeks.


----------



## phillop

clara said:


> People srsly if you want to enjoy it don't redose, my first run with 2g of tan PV taught me that. I stayed up for five days, voices in my head, seeing things, it was an intresting experince but something I will not do again. In five days I had only done around 300 mg. Its a powerful drug you only need a little.



Did u post briefly about this exp at *snip* by any chance? Amphet-psychosis is a bitch, specially with the strong tanned stuff that used to be around. I can imagine still wanting to redose despite being out of it.


----------



## phillop

hairyharry said:


> *Is the tan stuff still about?* I've emailed various places only to be told that the stuff in stock is white with a tan offset or other descriptions of that sort.
> 
> If I was going to smoke it, would tin be better than a lightbulb vape?



*Is the tan stuff still about?*

beeen driving me craaaaaaazy trying to find this batch amougst all the creamy white crap vendors are selling that needs about 3-4 times more and gives no horniness.


----------



## Riklet

Old batches maybe.... heh, must be some newer tan stuff somewhere too, just clearly not very much.

All this white stuff kinda hints at it being produced by only a few sources doesn't it? Or else they had a big annual "how to save money in the credit crunch!" meeting, who knows...

I'm trying to not take stimulants for a bit anyway, pv is a bit... insidious though


----------



## phillop

Riklet said:


> I'm trying to not take stimulants for a bit anyway, pv is a bit... insidious though



Insidious as in having a detrimental culmulative effect (on what?) Or rather just an being addictive?

Odd thing that I noticed about the white (before I stopped using it after no-one really knew if it was real MDPV) is that after comsuming a fair amount of it I was left nearly impervious to its effects, 100mg did little but give side effects. Whereas 15 mg to begin with was more than enough.

No such tollerance noticed with the tanned. 

Who has access to full blown drug testing equiptment on BL then? I think the recent explosion in popularity of the random white MDPV has warrants a full (GCMS?) analysis to see what all these people have been using all this time.


----------



## Pillthrill

In light of recent events, MDPV makes meth look like a cake walk. MDPV just knocks you on your ass, and then you pay for it later. (well most drugs do it, but this is more of a in the time span of 4 hours thing)


----------



## Shambles

phillop said:


> Odd thing that I noticed about the white (before I stopped using it after no-one really knew if it was real MDPV) is that after comsuming a fair amount of it I was left nearly impervious to its effects, 100mg did little but give side effects. Whereas 15 mg to begin with was more than enough.
> 
> No such tollerance noticed with the tanned.



Noticed this myself too. At first 15mg was a hefty dose that would keep me buzzing for hours, after a couple of days I was using double that every hour or so for far less effect. With the tan I would develop a bit of a tolerance but nothing close to that. After a few days of using the white pretty much nightly I could smoke 30+ mg at a time (well over 100mg total in an evening) and fall asleep on it with no difficulty. Not a chance of sleeping if it had been the tan :D


----------



## phillop

Shambles said:


> After a few days of using the white pretty much nightly I could smoke 30+ mg at a time (well over 100mg total in an evening) and fall asleep on it with no difficulty. Not a chance of sleeping if it had been the tan :D


Smoke the white, or vaporize it? 

I'm gonna have to try this from what I have left of the white stuff. Or is it not worth it?


----------



## phillop

Ugggggggg! Just vaporized 8mg or the white in a bulb (think I've tried this before when drunk, cant remeber) and it tasted fucking awful, and did basically nothing.


----------



## Imperial Tacohead

Wow, this thread is dead.

I'm in a tough spot with this stuff.  I have a batch of the white.  When I first read this thread I thought that all the white was bunk, but then I checked back and noticed that f&b said that he'd had his hands on a batch of white that passed his test proving the presence of the MD component.

I've never tried the tan, so I can't use past experience as a guide, but I like the stuff I have.  Good mood lift and energy boost.  Not as incredibly "pervy" as many have said, but I'm still quite enthusiastic in that area ;-).  It's worked well as a work/study aid (except insofar as I have the energy and the inclination to do ten thousand things unrelated to the task at hand).  Even after a few weeks of use (no binging) it's still quite potent in sub-10mg doses.  The one big downside is that I often end up feeling twitchy and tense post-peak, which may be due to taking too much, or it may just be the result of a naturally twitchy guy taking a strong stim.  

So, I like what I have.  The trouble is that when I first became curious about this sort of thing, I promised myself that I'd always take a safe and sane approach to whatever I'm using.  The thought of using a _completely unknown_ substance freaks me way the hell out.  I'd like to order more but I won't let myself play roulette with mystery chems from under-regulated Chinese labs.  (Haha, I want *known* chems from those shady Chinese labs!)

I bought this batch from an unnamed vendor [deleted vague reference to general geographical area] (which I hope is not saying too much).  What gives me some slight hope is that I think I've noticed the "spermy" smell people have spoken about as characteristic of the real thing.  I keep my solution refrigerated and I wasn't paying close attention so it took me a while to get what people were saying, but I think it's there.

So, at long last, my point: can anyone give me any useful advice, based on my description of the subjective experience and my (hopefully permissible) very vague hint as to the source [note: very vague hint was removed by mods, so scratch that]?  Good or bad, any information is good information.  The worst thing would be for me to rationalize a resupply based solely on the fact that I like the stuff and it smells vaguely of cum.

Edit: sorry mods!  I've seen a bunch of people mention "UK vendors" and thought it was a logical extension.


----------



## Marathe

Received my first 500mg of this stuff this morning -- white, not surprisingly. Have taken three approx. 10mg doses over the course of the day (two insufflated, one oral) and haven't noticed anything particularly amazing: just a steady, speedy rush and a bit of jitteriness.

I hadn't heard of the supposed spermy smell, but mine does smell/taste a little bit like some sort of strange mint, which is what I've seen a few others report.


----------



## MrM

I've gone through 100mg of mdpv in doses ranging between about 5 mg and 25mg (25mg over the course of several hours) and not had any problems with it.

I can appreciate the morishness to just take a little bit more so that you 'really feel it' but for some reason after i've had about 10mg or so this levels off and my general tendancy to dislike stimulants (and perhaps the fact i only had 100mg total if i'm being honest) discouraged me taking any more than i did.

I've only tried the stuff from one source (wont give details other than that there was only 1 source) and it was a bright white coloured powder that i obtained. Given the debate about possible different varieties of this stuff i can't be sure other peoples experiences will be the same as mine but i'm surprised to hear people saying they are having such serious problems with this powerful stimulant when I, someone who normally hates stimulants, finds it so benign.

Maybe if i'd ordered a whole gram i'd have taken way too much, gone off the rails with it and know exactly what some of you guys are talking about...


----------



## Ceres

Imperial tacohead: I have had the batch you spoke of, and the other batch people speak of, both were definately different. The one you mentioned 
smelled spunky just opening the bag (and in the drip , the other smelled a bit sweeter, like cloves or cinnamon - but when it was dissolved in water, stored at room temp in an opaque HDPE bottle after a couple of days it smelled quite spunky too.

 I have a second sample of the latter and it seems like different material, but I haven't put any into solution yet. It's almost odourless but vaguely sweet. 10mg insufflated has made me post like a madman all evening on here as you've probably noticed. I will not be redosing as I didn't sleep last night.



			
				MrM said:
			
		

> i'm surprised to hear people saying they are having such serious problems with this powerful stimulant when I, someone who normally hates stimulants, finds it so benign.



My first experience with mdpv was with the spunky white stuff mentioned above, in the space of a week I consumed iirc about 200mg in total in eyeballed lines starting at 1cm long, kept redosing, didnt sleep or eat and ended up in A&E with a terrific panic attack (which I'd never had before in my life). I was extremely stimulant naive though, nervous about an unknown chemical, and had never had a panic attack before.

Personally, I find MDPV good in the 5-10mg range, but due to circumstances I've only really been doing at night without much to focus on, as you can see from the crazy long posts it makes people produce,you need something to direct it to towards. Redosing, or just often the tail end of an initial dose does start to give me anxiety. I don't really like the drug much to be honest, there are nicer alternatives with less unpleasant peripheral sideeffects. Perhaps my opinion will change though if I can stick to my planned, sensible usage regime.....

Snorting it was just steadily growing lines, shorter time between, I really can't imagine the kind of willpower people who vape or inject the stuff have.


----------



## stimutant

tried it for the first time today, 5 mg vaped. fun  
and there was an urge to take more, but to me that wasnt as bad as it is with amphetamines.


----------



## Allaround

Imperial Tacohead, have you tried vaporizing the stuff you have?


----------



## Imperial Tacohead

Allaround said:


> Imperial Tacohead, have you tried vaporizing the stuff you have?



No, I dissolved it in distilled water and administer it sub-lingually.

I was actually coming to ask a question about just that.  In principle, is there any reason that rectal administration should work more effectively than my chosen method?  Either way the chemical is getting absorbed through the membranes and bypassing the stomach, right?  As chemicals go it really doesn't taste so bad, and all things being equal a bad taste in my mouth is easily preferable to the discomfort of plugging.


----------



## Shambles

^ I wouldn't have thought there would be an enormous difference between sublingual and rectal dosing for MDPV as the doses are already so small, kick in quickly and don't cause a nasty bodyload. Sublingual should be just fine for peevee 



Allaround said:


> Imperial Tacohead, have you tried vaporizing the stuff you have?



Very compulsive is vapourising MDPV. I can easily get through 100mg+ in a night if I vape it - becomes somewhat moreish and also feels very nasty on the lungs. Worth being a bit cautious with, methinks. Can't be good for you


----------



## Imperial Tacohead

Shambles said:


> ^ I wouldn't have thought there would be an enormous difference between sublingual and rectal dosing for MDPV as the doses are already so small, kick in quickly and don't cause a nasty bodyload. Sublingual should be just fine for peevee



How about in general, as applied to other substances?  It's more out of curiosity than anything else, as most stuff I've tried tastes far too awful to leave sitting in my mouth -- I'm thinking of methylone in particular.  I'm just wondering if rectal and sub-lingual shouldn't have pretty much the same effect with most drugs for the reasons I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Shambles

For most other substances I go for plugging myself. Not a big fan of holding vile-tasting chemicals in my mouth so have rarely tried it though. Some of the RC psyches can cause burns sublingually but are no problem plugged as they can be made more dillute. I've plugged Methylone and it was as close to being good as M1 has ever got for me so can recommend that. Broadly speaking doses are around half of the oral equivalent when plugged so economical too


----------



## stimutant

Imperial Tacohead said:


> As chemicals go it really doesn't taste so bad, and all things being equal a bad taste in my mouth is easily preferable to the discomfort of plugging.




maybe it ´d make a difference if you had to take more material (absorption times and so on), but i think thats not really the case with mdpv. and i really found the taste/feeling of 5mgs, rubbed into the gums, to be "pleasant and fresh", the taste fitted very well to the first effects of the stuff. 
hmmm maybe im talking shit.
but i dont think so.... sorry, its late


----------



## Pillthrill

Jeez and the taste of the stress make me wanna gag. Everyone is different I guess.


----------



## phillop

FFS 

I 

Want

Real 

MDPV!

Been stictched up by a previous vendor of the tanned, £90 down the drain


----------



## Mugz

I only have about 25mg of MDPV, so no chance of binging but was just wondering if anyone has tried it with pills that supposedly contain MDMA, or if anyone has tried it with MDMA at all. Would it mix weland be good for a clubbing situation??


----------



## Shambles

It mixes okay with MDMA, Mugabe. Doesn't add a great deal though - will just keep you awake longer mostly. A dash of MDMA helps a bit if you've been binging on peevee for a few days though (warning: dodgy "chemistry" ahead) a sprinkle of serotonin to cut through that fog of dopamine works wonders


----------



## Imperial Tacohead

Over the last few days I've been mixing the white stuff with small doses of Soma with the idea of calming down my CNS a little bit and balancing out the general twitchiness I get post-peak.  On the upside, it works as intended, but on the downside by eliminating a major drawback of the not-PV it increases compulsiveness.  I'm still not binging like a lot of people seem to, but I've done more than I would have liked.  In truth I think I'll be happy to reach the end of my stash, as I'm certain I won't be ordering more.


----------



## Ceres

Today I made a bloody stupid mistake. I had 20mg 4-mmc in a line which I decided not to use, and put back in the bag. Unfortunately it was a bag containing nearly a gram of MDPV.

It is not a significant contamination in terms of being dangerous to dose now, but I'm worried that the two could react with unknown consequences - anyone chemists care to share their thoughts?


----------



## clara

I've combined 4mmc and PV together many times, form a user standpoint there is no problem, from a chemical standpoint i would think as long as there is no moisture then the two won't chemically mix.


----------



## fastandbulbous

> As chemicals go it really doesn't taste so bad, and all things being equal a bad taste in my mouth is easily preferable to the discomfort of plugging




What discomfort? Unless you're making up half a litre of soln for plugging, or using boiling water and not allowing it to cool first, there shouldn't be any discomfort (5ml of solution at room temp is ideal) - only discomfort I could imagine is if there's some sort of gay connection in your mind that you're uneasy about


----------



## Imperial Tacohead

fastandbulbous said:


> What discomfort? Unless you're making up half a litre of soln for plugging, or using boiling water and not allowing it to cool first, there shouldn't be any discomfort (5ml of solution at room temp is ideal) - only discomfort I could imagine is if there's some sort of gay connection in your mind that you're uneasy about



Haha, no, no gay panic.  My experience with plugging is just very limited and I'm not used to any sort of rectal insertion, so the discomfort probably arises out of ignorance more than anything else.


----------



## DS_

Imperial Tacohead said:


> Haha, no, no gay panic.  My experience with plugging is just very limited and I'm not used to any sort of rectal insertion, so the discomfort probably arises out of ignorance more than anything else.



You've never stuck a finger in your ass to see what it feels like?


----------



## Shambles

It honestly doesn't hurt a bit, IT. Assuming you're not trying to squirt gallons of fluid with a giant spiky syringe anyway :D


----------



## phillop

Since a coupla other people have said that vaporizing the white gave ok effects I might give it a final last go, as I think that I did it wrong last time. Last time I used 8mg in a bulb and heated it with a lighter. It produced a hell of a lot of smoke, enough to keep vaping five times after the initial hit. Maybe I burnt it instead of vaping and so wasted it? Tasted horrible. Left a slight brown residue in the bulb, no matter how much I heated it.

Any advice on how best to do it? ie, how long to heat it for to ensure its all vaped? take it all in one toke? dont overheat it? etc....

How did other people do it that vaporized it?


----------



## phillop

fastandbulbous said:


> What discomfort?



From the nerves in your anal sphincter, duh 8)

...I only had a pain issue when I didn't use lubricant and didn't put it far enough up. Other than that, I highly recommend this method  (specially if dissolved in water and not in a capsule, capsules can take unreliable times to rupture and the effects come on)


----------



## DonQuixote

I had about 200mg of Tramadol last night and later had a nice sleep on 30mg of Valium. Feel a bit anhedonic, sketchy and tremulous this morning. Would it be silly to plug 2/3mg of the good old spunky smelling peevee to get me motivated. I have to do boring admin work today and I just can't get going.


----------



## muttonchops

word up guys.  So i'm thinking of getting some of this scrazy shizzle.  I've done some research and found many different suppliers.  is it against the rules?

*Yes it is *


----------



## Ne0

I find this white mdpv to be ok. I used all of the 500mg of white MDPV with my friend about in 1 week. We dosed almost most of the day 10-20mg every 1,5h, also needed tons of different benzos to kill the anxiety, paranoia and to get sleep (also seroquel was used for this) every day. I find this drug to be most addictive one I ever have tried, and yet I have tried about 40 different drugs, soft to strong drugs.

After the "binge" (we slept 8h every day and drink & eated normally) next two days were really boring and couldn't stop thinking to get more MDPV, unfortunately (or fortunately) coulndn't get more as another batch of 1g mdpv was taken by customs. But now when two weeks has gone the cravings has gone and all is ok again.

I still find MDPV to be prettty good stimulant, too shot acting tho'.

I find best way to take MDPV is plugging, as it start to work in 1 minute and I find it to last as long as with orally, and also you get nice rush from that.



Imperial Tacohead said:


> How about in general, as applied to other substances?  It's more out of curiosity than anything else, as most stuff I've tried tastes far too awful to leave sitting in my mouth -- I'm thinking of methylone in particular.  I'm just wondering if rectal and sub-lingual shouldn't have pretty much the same effect with most drugs for the reasons I mentioned earlier.



Plugging is fastest way to bloodstream after I.V, its said to be almost same as I.M. I find plugging to be best way for drug administration, as it gives you almost same rush as would I.V (haven't tried that tho') and bioactivity is same as with I.V so 100%. So you need much less substance, it hits you harder and commonly lasts almost same time as orally, and it won't do any damage to your body as do I.V'ing to your veins and skin. So for me plugging is way to go, actually i even feel lust for plugging drugs, as its almost the same like iv'ing, you mix the drug with water then pull the stuff in your syringe and inject (in this case in your rectum), but without the needle of course. Hehe...


----------



## stimutant

@muttonchops:

yes, that IS against the rules, obviously.
no sourcing, no supplying of sources via pm, here. please.


----------



## Shambles

^ Yup. Consider your wrists firmly slapped, Mr Chops 

Do please fax me some of the tan if you find any though 



phillop said:


> Tasted horrible. Left a slight brown residue in the bulb, no matter how much I heated it.
> 
> Any advice on how best to do it? ie, how long to heat it for to ensure its all vaped? take it all in one toke? dont overheat it? etc....
> 
> How did other people do it that vaporized it?



I chase it on tinfoil heroin stylee. I generally put a quantity on the foil, heat  gently with a low flame, and take the odd toke rather than doing it all in one go. You could always put a smaller amount and do it in one but it frazzles quickly so you have to catch it quick. It leaves a helluva lot of reddish brown/black crap behind (the tan version used to run clean with little or no residue incidentally ) and feels rough on the body - especially on the lungs, obviously. Quite like the taste though :D

It's also very compulsive so be careful vaping it. It's _very_ easy to get through ridiculous amounts very quickly to the point of near-dependence/addiction. 10mg was plenty to last me a few hours but I was doing up to 20-30mg at a time every 30-60 minutes at some points after a few days use.

Went from a couple of puffs of an evening to 24/7 dosing and got through 5 grams in a couple of weeks and felt suitably shitty for a good few days afterwards. Also, my right foot swelled up massively and painfully - could barely walk - a couple of times. Took 3-4 days to get back to normal. I would advise caution vaping peevee 



Ne0 said:


> it gives you almost same rush as would I.V (haven't tried that tho')



I've IVed the tan and white versions and they are very different beasts indeed. The tan has the the most intense rush of any substance I have ever injected - hands down. Makes shooting crack look sedating 

The white stuff - bizarrely - gives no rush whatsoever IV. Didn't feel a thing until I fell asleep (passed out?) half an hour later. Same thing happened each of the handful of times I tried shooting it - no rush but some weird delayed reaction involving loss of consciousness. Was almost like a g-nod if anything. Very odd indeed


----------



## Marathe

Ne0 said:


> I find this white mdpv to be ok.



Yeah, it's certainly not worthless -- got 250mg about ten days ago and am nearly at the end of the bag.

First day with the stuff was pretty disappointing -- did half a match-head-size bump (yes, I'm the sort of idiot who _still_ hasn't bothered to splash out on a set of scales) and was rewarded with little more than an unpleasant and jittery caffeine-type buzz, which faded in a few hours' time. Vaped a bit the same day and got a pretty intense rush, but it only stuck around for about four seconds.

Am now up to a couple of generous bumps per day and am thoroughly enjoying it (though plan to quit for a bit once my current stash runs out). As many have said, it's definitely a subtle thing, at least while you're getting used to it -- the general effect for me at the moment is approx. 1hr of light (but somehow _real_ and sort of un-forced & 'authentic') euphoria, peaking around 30 mins. after the dose, followed by 2-3hrs of pretty strong background stimulation and, occasionally, some pretty small-potatoes visuals (reading a book or like watching TV, my peripheral vision suddenly decides to darken/lighten itself pretty dramatically -- sort of fun, but hardly _psychedelic, duuuude.)_. I've read a few reports recommending MDPV as some sort of gray-area super-Ritalin; personally, I can't imagine doing any serious work on this stuff. After the yummy hour of power, I'm generally just _too_ fucking wired -- not to a physically unpleasant level, but I'm definitely not up to concentrating on anything really productive. (As luck would have it, I'm on an extra-long holiday at the moment. Return to m'studies will, if nothing else, probably curb my  for this stuff a bit.)

All that said, I have found this white stuff really good for one thing: slow, close reading. My experience with stimulants is like two or three lines of shitty speed at some teenage house parties about five years ago. Still, I'd have expected a slightly jacked-up reading speed, if anything. Not so with this stuff, at least for this pertickular guinea pig: trawling through some pretty fucking mainstream (though, like Craig Finn's Berryman, "critically acclaimed and respected") lit. fic. turns into a pretty slow and drawn-out activity (I keep reading and re-reading and re-re-reading seemingly insignificant sentences), but my critical senses come out ultra-sharp -- I notice things that I'd probably just skip over sober and quickly convert them into coherent 'points'. Best of all: these aren't the sort of retarded literary-philosophical ideas I have when I'm drunk. Looking back on them the next day, they seem just as good.

Moral of the story: whatever this shit is, I'm enjoying it, and wouldn't hesitate to recommend it to others. One (perhaps slightly worrying) point, though: I've never found it even remotely aphrodisiacal. Given the numerous reports of debauched all-night wank sessions on the flaky 'tan' stuff, I find it pretty hard to believe that the respectable, white stuff I'm inhaling is actually the same substance. Whether or not random-powder-X is actually any more risky than 'confirmed' MDPV (considering how little anyone actually knows about the latter), it's obviously not a _brilliant_ idea to be shoving this shit up your nose all hours of the day. Still: in moderation, it's a few v. cheap hours of crisply and precisely altered perception. Bring on the Parkinson's.


----------



## Pillthrill

Really it's a like a harder hitting, shorter duration meth. 
Personally I prefer meth, but if you can't get it, MDVP works.


----------



## Shambles

Marathe said:


> I've read a few reports recommending MDPV as some sort of gray-area super-Ritalin; personally, I can't imagine doing any serious work on this stuff.



As with the all-night wanking sessions, the super-concentration is only really found with the tan variety. The white version I find _terrible_ for concentration - actually find it harder to focus on anything other than on spending hours on end being unable to focus on anything :D


----------



## gannetsarewe

I have dipped to to this thread a few times in the past. I always thought that the references to wankathons were indicative of a bad side to this drug. Whereupon the user was so degraded and abased that they were incapable of any action except tossing about in the semen encrusted pit in their sleazy B&B accomdation, pulling their sorry cocks whilst watching animals and childern porn for days on end. I am so naive. Does the hyper sexuality extend to women, would it be possible when the wife goes away when her sister has her baby to have an old fashioned orgy on this drug, given a supply of both.


----------



## Shambles

The tan stuff causes serious cases of erotomania to all who partake. That has to be worked out via whatever means are available to the partakers - be that netporn or actual real-life peoples/animals/vegetables/minerals/whatevers. It's a good side to the drug not a bad side I can assure ewe :D


----------



## gannetsarewe

Hmmmmmmm, that leaves about three weeks to source some.


----------



## Shambles

Good luck, Gannet 

You'll need it cos some of us have been trying to source the real stuff for months now with no success


----------



## gannetsarewe

Mmmmm maybe just as well me tits and belly have got to big to sport at any respectable orgy.


----------



## Shambles

Mine too hence wankathons :D

Also, Occasional Mrs Shambles tends to hallucinate wildly and vividly on peevee (and when on just a wee bit too much geebee too for that matter) which can be a big distraction when doing doing the groiny-grindy thing


----------



## gannetsarewe

You can't get respectable women to attend an orgy unless youve got proper drink water out of a fishpond your so thirsty cocaine. Loose women are so conservative "back to yours for some MPVD and an orgy, sorry son I had that when my husband was in the army".


----------



## gannetsarewe

Shambles said:


> Good luck, Gannet
> 
> You'll need it cos some of us have been trying to source the real stuff for months now with no success



So it is true that Mahoganay Deliveries Potentiate Vice.


----------



## Riklet

People have mentioned before that the tan PV degrades; i still think that's bollocks.

Gave away the last dregs of some tan from last year to a mate who seems to have had a fap-filled filthy time on it, and fucking loved it; said it's quite similar to dex amphet.  It doesn't seem to have got any weaker at all really.

Ahhh lovely stuff.


----------



## Imperial Tacohead

It's so irritating that the white stuff is such a mystery, because I'd really like to get more.  Combined with moderate doses of Soma to balance out the worst elements it's been brilliant.  Worked all day yesterday, pulled an all-nighter to get ready for a calculus exam, killed the test, and I feel good.  There's certainly abuse potential there, but my experience with it has been downright excellent once I got the hang of it.  And yet not knowing what it is I'm taking bothers the hell out of me.  I'm gonna run out in a day or so but I just can't bring myself to buy more.


----------



## Shambles

^ Ah! Just what the hell is this white stuff, eh? If only someone knew the answer 

Don't dislike the stuff in its own right, but it's certainly not peevee as I know it.



gannetsarewe said:


> So it is true that Mahoganay Deliveries Potentiate Vice.



Yes :D


----------



## angelsmoke

Well, I'll join the official "I've flushed my MDPV and am never touching it again" club. Reinstate mugabe in that too, heh.

It was the white stuff anyway, so not technically MDPV, but meh - technicality.

I guess worst case scenario was psychosis and epic panic attacks. Thankfully neither of us made it that far, but Spade's "you guys have absolutely no self control, what are you thinking buying 1g of the most fiendish drug ever?" binge prediction was entirely correct.

Think enough has been said about the effects of this drug already. I think it was summarised pretty well on drugs-forum: "you're never really up, but by god you come down hard" (paraphrased, badly). 

I know that there are a few fans on here. Low doses do provide an enjoyable focus. People like us though... we are clearly incapable of resisting the urge to continually redose (pregressively larger and closer together) until we spaz out.

Yes, you told us so!!!!


----------



## TheSpade

I feel so happy that I can say 'I told you so' 

So how much did you do and have you actually flushed it?


----------



## Riklet

I just don't get it.  You do a dose, it's nice, you do stuff, maybe you do another one, then boooooring, something else beckons.  Never had any desire to stay up for days wired on drugs, which probably makes me a weirdo around this place  %)

Hope you n mugabe are ok angelsmoke, and are recovering well.  That's much more important than any kinda smugness...... 8)


----------



## TheSpade

I think you'll find being smug in this situation is MUCH more important.


----------



## Ne0

I find benzos are MUST when doin MDPV, otherwhise it gives nasty paranoia, anxiety and possibly panic attack. Just orderer 1g more of this. Never binged over 1 day, always got sleep and eat normally. So I don't see problem in here.


----------



## B9

Riklet said:


> People have mentioned before that the tan PV degrades; *i still think that's bollocks.*
> 
> Gave away the last dregs of some tan from last year to a mate who seems to have had a fap-filled filthy time on it, and fucking loved it; said it's quite similar to dex amphet.  It doesn't seem to have got any weaker at all really.
> 
> Ahhh lovely stuff.




Does it shite get weaker, the real deal from way back when is good at least a year later.


----------



## Riklet

Ne0 said:


> I find benzos are MUST when doin MDPV, otherwhise it gives nasty paranoia, anxiety and possibly panic attack. Just orderer 1g more of this. Never binged over 1 day, always got sleep and eat normally. So I don't see problem in here.



Is that MDPV or "MDPV"

If it's some weird white stuff, it's NOT MDPV really is it, so you can't really compare.  Never really had a proper comedown or serious grottiness after a dose or three of PV.  At worst it's like a mild hangover for half a day...

Never really even got that jittery on tan until I redosed a few times in a few hours and went to the pub with a flatmate and his posh friends, none of whom take drugs, and made me feel like Charles Manson in terms of wildness, fuckin hell... i got a bit spun out and ended up chatting shit about classical music (they were music students?) or something whilst twitching a bit.  Good times.

Mmmmmm PV is tempting me; might need it to brave the rain!


----------



## Marathe

angelsmoke said:


> Well, I'll join the official "I've flushed my MDPV and am never touching it again" club.



Considered joining a few days ago. Luckily, I'm a black-belt in self-deception.

Still, I'm nearing the end of a 250mg bag and haven't fucked myself over too badly. (Yet.) Granted, the compulsion to re-dose is very, very real, and I've given in to it plenty of times. Flip-side, it's never burned me with anything worse than sleep deprivation and jitteriness. Sometimes it'll jack up various pre-existing (and extremely minor) anxieties/paranoias/phobias a bit, but never to the extent that they're actually fully _real_ (they tend to stay surrounded, in other words, by that layer of common sense that just keeps saying "This isn't actually happening.").

The most annoying side-effect, actually, is what seems like some sort of very low-level formication (the classic bugs-under-the-skin thing), probably at least partially psychosomatic, combined with a long-standing hyper-awareness and slight fear of various insects and things in my flat. When your ears stay half-trained for these bastards 24/7 anyway, the tiny shots of adrenaline and reflex scratches every few minutes can get to be a real bitch.

EDIT: Forgot to ask, has anyone experienced any particularly rough 'physical' side-effects? I sometimes get a light strain-type pain in the calf of my right leg, but am not entirely sure whether that's down to the drug or just coincidence. Also, tend to get 'pins and needles' type feelings a lot more often (e.g. lying down reading, with the book held up above me, the blood seems to drain from my arms very quickly). Something to do with dilation of blood vessels, presumably -- in case it isn't obvious, I know next to nothing about biology.


----------



## Ne0

Riklet said:


> Is that MDPV or "MDPV"
> 
> If it's some weird white stuff, it's NOT MDPV really is it, so you can't really compare.  Never really had a proper comedown or serious grottiness after a dose or three of PV.  At worst it's like a mild hangover for half a day...
> 
> Never really even got that jittery on tan until I redosed a few times in a few hours and went to the pub with a flatmate and his posh friends, none of whom take drugs, and made me feel like Charles Manson in terms of wildness, fuckin hell... i got a bit spun out and ended up chatting shit about classical music (they were music students?) or something whilst twitching a bit.  Good times.
> 
> Mmmmmm PV is tempting me; might need it to brave the rain!



I think this is the MDPV, as is active as low as 1mg, but real recreational comes from 10mg doses. Its completely white and people have said it's best white mdpv out there. Haven't tried it yet, but let's hope soon.  Usually I plugg MDPV, nasal just wears off too soon.


----------



## Shambles

The white peevee is just as potent (or near enough anyway) but lacks all the effects that make the real stuff so great. It's not bad stuff in its own right, but it's not proper peevee 

*mourns the loss of real peevee*


----------



## albany_force

Can (and should) MDPV be really, really brown, lika cacao powder? I wouldn't be able to tell the difference to be honest.


----------



## Shambles

Never known it to be that dark before. Only seen the white/off white shite and the lush beige/tan variety. Not sure about cocoa powder dark - seems a bit suspect to me. Would be interested to see it if you could post a photo though. Have you sampled it at all yet? Any odour to it?


----------



## albany_force

No camera at hand I'm afraid, but the color is nearly identical to the light brown in this pic:

http://sokrates.webblogg.se/images/2007/pucko_1167758939_1183655.jpg

I've put them side by side, so i know.  Strong odour though it doesn't smell very chemical or nasty at all... right now, can't describe the smell more than that. Don't dare to snort it before I know for sure that my brown powder in fact is MDPV. 

What do you think?


----------



## Bella Figura

It could very well be, there's no real way we could tell you for sure what it is.

If you do decide to try it I'd dose as low as possible first, maybe 1-5mg, have you got decent scales?


----------



## albany_force

whoremoaning said:


> It could very well be, there's no real way we could tell you for sure what it is.
> 
> If you do decide to try it I'd dose as low as possible first, maybe 1-5mg, have you got decent scales?



Well, I'm fairly sure that it is MDPV since that what I asked for, but it just looks so... brown, and strange. Yup, got scales, but won't take a mg before I someone confirms that MDPV can look like that. 

Yes, I'm a chicken.


----------



## Shambles

If it's similar to the colour in the pic you linked I would be getting very excited right now cos that's pretty much the colour of the real stuff we've all been wishing would make a return. If it smells quite strongly of semen then you have yourself a find and a half. Enjoy 

As Whore said, MDPV is active in _extremely_ low doses. Sniffing/dabbing/vaping a coupla mg will do the trick. Not really sure how else you can test it really. I do free drugs tests by return of post but nobody seems to take me up on it 

It's impossible for anyone to tell you for sure but if you bought it as MDPV from a vendor then it _should_ be what it says it is. No guarantees though sadly. Would be very interested to hear back from you if/when you do test it though


----------



## brokenbrain

Free drug testing by return of post
Unlikely due to the fact that you would have to own some stamps and have it posted before 5.30 pm....which is before you get up
Also you could lie and say it was shite,keep it for yourself and post back un-pv painted brown!
Although I know that you are the EADD drug tester by Freeman law aka common law on here so it might potentially be an accurate reading


----------



## Shambles

brokenbrain said:


> Free drug testing by return of post
> Unlikely due to the fact that you would have to own some stamps and have it posted before 5.30 pm....which is before you get up



Not if I'm "testing" PV it isn't


----------



## angelsmoke

TheSpade said:


> I feel so happy that I can say 'I told you so'
> 
> So how much did you do and have you actually flushed it?



Not sure how much we did in the end. I would have guessed about 500mg between us over 3 days, but that works out as about 80mg a day, and I know it was more than that. 

When I say "flushed" - I mean that we've put it aside and will only do sensible doses from now on. Haha, only joking, it is well and truly gone. Actually binned and dumped in communal skip - which does give us a few days before garbage collection day to go rifling through the trash. 



Riklet said:


> I just don't get it.  You do a dose, it's nice, you do stuff, maybe you do another one, then boooooring, something else beckons.  Never had any desire to stay up for days wired on drugs, which probably makes me a weirdo around this place  %)



I don't get it either. I really don't. 



			
				Riklet said:
			
		

> Hope you n mugabe are ok angelsmoke, and are recovering well.  That's much more important than any kinda smugness...... 8)



Thanks! I feel like complete shit today, but hopefully will recover soon. I can tolerate the smugness - we do deserve it!


----------



## captain codshit

Ive just ordered 0.5g of this stuff, its ment to be white with a slight odour. One of my mates tried it and loved it so ive ordered them all 0.5 off my trusty drone supplier. After reading Angelsmoke and Mugabes experiances and what Public//Enemy has said im not sure id be so keen to try this. Have read some reports online that sounded good though. Does anyone have any experiances of this they'd like to share?


----------



## robydoo24

Just ordered a wee half gram myself.

No idea of what 'type' it is supposed to be though.

Sorry for being a lazy twat with this..........First time dose?

How many mg's

Snorted, ingested or shove it up my pooper.

And again...sorry for my laziness on my request for advise.

Thanks


----------



## Shambles

Around 5mg is a good dose, Roby. 10mg is on the high side. It is _extremely_ potent stuff and will fuck you sideways if you overdo it. Less is always best with peevee 

And you can take it anyway ya fancy. Sniff a tiny line (thumnail length-ish and so thin you ca count the grains) or swallow it, or rub it on your gums, or plug it, or vape it, or shoot it... It's pretty versatile so take your pick


----------



## sundayraver

Is thius stuff legal still?   it seems harder to locate than mephedrone. 

Oh and how does this stuff compare to other stims for your ticker?

And 1 more thing, would THESE SCALES be ok for measuring  MDVP


----------



## Shambles

It's completely legal. Harder to find than meph (especially the good stuff). Hard on the ticker if you hammer it same as any stim is. They are very similar to the scales I use


----------



## sundayraver

Nice 1, I'll probably order some if my meph clears customs ok


----------



## Bella Figura

To everyone  jumping on the PV bandwagon now that you've done teh Mephedrone, please be careful with it  

Doses are tiny in comparison and the urge to redose is a hell of a lot more prominent than with Meph IME.

Also the comedown is brutal for me if I have more than one or two doses in a day.


----------



## Ne0

whoremoaning said:


> To everyone  jumping on the PV bandwagon now that you've done teh Mephedrone, please be careful with it
> 
> Doses are tiny in comparison and the urge to redose is a hell of a lot more prominent than with Meph IME.
> 
> Also the comedown is brutal for me if I have more than one or two doses in a day.



Nah, I did 4-5 redoses a day for 1,5 week, and no comedown however.


----------



## Bella Figura

YMMV as they say, some people say they get no comedown from Meph but I certainly do, no where near as bad as what I got from binging on PV.


----------



## muttonchops

well, i just brought some as well, form the only site on the net i could find that does next day delivery so hopefully will have some for the weekend.  Although it is described as white, so obviously its not going to be the legendary tan stuff you OG's are talking about.

I AM a MASSIVE speed fiend though, will i find it difficult not to redose?  From what i have read, it seems as though i will.  What general rules should i stick to regarding redosing?


----------



## Bella Figura

Try not to redose more than twice if you plan on getting any sleep, also some downers like GBL/benzos/booze might be handy if you overdo it.

Less is more (unless you want to be up for days).


----------



## muttonchops

redose twice in one day?  Is 5mg a good dose?  Bearing in mind im pretty familiar with stims


----------



## muttonchops

Also is there anything i shouldn't really be mixing it with?  I assume alcohol is all graaaavy, sounds almost essential :D


----------



## Marathe

muttonchops said:


> What general rules should i stick to regarding redosing?



First rule of re-dosing: _THERE ARE NO RULES!!!!1!11_

In all seriousness, though, there's probably as much truth as silliness in the above. I second whoremoaning's suggestion, and would also emphasize the importance of timing if you're a fan of your sleep -- might be stating the obvious, but there's a huge difference (for me, at least) between doing a few generous bumps in the early afternoon and doing, say, even half that in the evening. My super-vague rule of thumb: nothing within at least 4-5 hrs of when you plan to hit the hay.


----------



## muttonchops

sorry, more questions. How long do you leave between doses?


----------



## muttonchops

and if i drink on it, will it be like other stims where ill be able to drink like a fish and not get drunk?

sorry for all the questions, but i actually feel a little nervous about taking this without any knowledge of its effects n all (very unlike me).  Hope to know as much as poss to avoid any surprises / panic attacks


----------



## Bella Figura

yeah 5mg is a good dose, just try it out and see how it goes 

If you can't resist the redosing etc or it gets in the way of your life or anything like that just flush it.

I had one (unmeasured  ) dose yesterday and after a few hours had a bit of gbl to take the edge off, was good for the night and slept well after some benzos.

Its pretty easy to get anxiety if you're prone to it and overdo the PV i'd say, so just be careful


----------



## Ne0

Well maybe if you find MDPV to last 2-4hours then yes one or two doses a day is good. But personally if I find it to lasts only about 1 hour, I'm surely do want redose at least 3-5 times, as 1 hour fun is not fun at all. I'm saying this as there is grate variety even with the white MDPV. Some lasts longer some shorter.


----------



## Bella Figura

I've found MDPV last around 5-6 hours.


----------



## icancu2k

whoremoaning said:


> yeah 5mg is a good dose, just try it out and see how it goes
> 
> If you can't resist the redosing etc or it gets in the way of your life or anything like that just flush it.
> 
> I had one (unmeasured  ) dose yesterday and after a few hours had a bit of gbl to take the edge off, was good for the night and slept well after some benzos.
> 
> Its pretty easy to get anxiety if you're prone to it and overdo the PV i'd say, so just be careful



^ Just worth re-mentioning!!! Even if not prone to anxiety, take the piss with this one and you'll be in tears! I guarantee it!

Back to some posts a way back in this thread re. the residue left after vaping. I've just received a 'new' batch, white, same taste, exactly the same effects, slightly 'fluffier', less throat irritation off foil, and little to none of the yellow/orange surrounding 'oily' like residue left afterwards. Very little in comparison to other batches I've tried. 

Shambles, I believe you're fond of vaping? There's no 'fizz' either as the last little bit whooshes away? Familiar at all? Sound good/bad? I presume the smaller amount of residue can only be a good thing? 

I was sort of in shock when there wasn't that little 'singe' sound as the last residue vaped though. Seems to go down very easily, tastes right, effects are bang on... possibly cleaner? Possibly MDPPP? (Anyone with any experience?) IDK?


----------



## icancu2k

And to add, please don't jump onto this with the mephedrone mentality, it's an entirely different beast, and one to be treated with respect.

It's fantastic when used as a stim, just don't abuse it or *it'll abuse you*

Sort of like a shorter acting commie meth! lol

And agreed with whoremoaning, depending on ROA - oral around 4-5 hours, to baseline, vaped 3 ish, insufflated IDK.

Benzos are handy for the inevitable urge to re-dose, but self-control is entirely possible (with some!)


----------



## Shambles

Sounds interesting the lack of gack when vaped, Ican. The last gram I had left a ton of crap behind and was pretty rough on the lungs. Have been meaning to get some more so hopefully there's some better quality stuff out there at the moment. Especially with that tantalilsing mention of possible tan peevee back there... *gets researching head on*

Mutton: The effects can depend quite a bit on what MOA you choose. People always used to say that redosing in under 4 hours guaranteed 24 hours of wiredness to follow but that seems a lil excessive to me. The residual stimulation can last a ridiculous amount of time depending on the batch though. If you don't have benzos for the crash (and ideally some GBL to even out the rough edges and mad overstimulation/anixety if you overdo it slightly) then I'd advise tracking some down.

As Whore said, to those people branching out from meph, MDPV is *totally* different. Don't go expecting loads of rushes and euphoria cos you won't find much along those lines compared to many stims. It really is an odd one and an acquired taste. And it really will kick the shit out of you without a lot of respect being shown


----------



## captain codshit

My mates MDPV arrived today, can harly believe it as i ordered them 0.5g, the bag arrives with a whole g inside and only cost £20! Seems to be a a white powder his stuff defo not the tan stuff ive heard about. Im still not sure whether to try it later or not... I probably will but i dont think i'll give them the whole g, maybe 0.5 and go hide the rest or give that away to someone else, think giving them a whole g would be pretty risky


----------



## muttonchops

Due to a problem with the address on my order, they bloomin well didn't post yesterday so im not gonna get it for the weekend now which quite a bit disappointed about.  Going out somewhere where i just need to be awake to keep up with all the piperazine kids.  Gutted.  Oh well


----------



## muttonchops

^ at least i got a personal call to appologise


----------



## Riklet

Ahhh, nice subtle tingles 

I had a bit cut up and it was calling my name, so I gave in.  Still eyeballing the stuff, I find it very easy to do, the tan comes in these tiny lil "clumps" and each one crushed is about 3-5mg i'd say.  Not done much now, I just need the boost to clear up various things... finances, chaotic room, jack of job, stuff with people.

Works well indeed.  I always think of PV as a cuppa tea on steroids, with added horn and gurn effect.  Much better as a bit of an aid and enhancer than something to go wild with, I find.... %)


----------



## Ne0

I always eyeballed my MDPV, only the first doses I measured out, after that I can see with my eyes how much there is. Also eyeballed lots of phenzepam when got anxciety wit this tuff, and ofcorse for sleep. Good times, and more good time to come, as I wait my very good pure white MDPV.


----------



## Bella Figura

Eyeballing phenazepam 

Its active at 0.5mg, really worth using scales/liquid measurment, I lost a month to the stuff by eyeballing.


----------



## Ne0

whoremoaning said:


> Eyeballing phenazepam
> 
> Its active at 0.5mg, really worth using scales/liquid measurment, I lost a month to the stuff by eyeballing.



Nah, I always take a really tiny pit of it with a spoon, used about 50mg of phenazepam by this method and never got even blackout. Like I said after you learned how that tiny pit of stuff works on you, you can eyeball it, if you have good memory of course. Only things that I eyeball are MDPV and phenzepam as they need such a low dose to work, so you learn pretty quickly to eyeball them. And also because I have shitty 10mg scale, getting 1mg scale soon, so then I'm going to scale these again.


----------



## Bella Figura

Bluelight is here to promote harm reduction, there's nothing safe about eyeballing powders that are active in the mg or sub-mg range.

If you think it works for you fair enough  but remember you're posting information on a public board, there's nothing stopping someone reading that and thinking its fine to eyeball benzo powders/MDPV if you say it is.

There's some nice horror stories with benzo powders all over BL, just don't see how you can justify eyeballing it to be safe, it's an accident waiting to happen.

Anyway, glad you're getting a 1mg scale 

Back to PV discussion


----------



## androoo

got some pv beginning of the week.. awake mon .. slept 4 hours wed night.. flushing it.. i tried and failed again to control it... 

the rest is getting flushed! and no, not letting anyone else have it, doing it to show girlfriend that i'm not 'pretending' to sell it on etc.. 

hoping i learnt my lesson this time.. 

so twatted, i spilt poppers on me and never realised, my chestunder arm and part of my back has chemical burns and its covered in blisters, in a lot of bloody pain atm...


----------



## androoo

*NSFW*: 










result of stupitdity...


----------



## Bella Figura

Ouch!


----------



## icancu2k

nasty androoo, doesn't sound like it's one for you mate!


----------



## captain codshit

The stuff i got was shite, mates did 5mg each and said they felt nothing!


----------



## Riklet

captain codshit said:


> The stuff i got was shite, mates did 5mg each and said they felt nothing!



It's quite a learned high, neither the tan nor the white stuff give you an astronomical buzz just from snorting.  It's subtle and you have to know what to "feel" for... worth trying again and seeing what you feel.... don't get tempted to think it's bunk stuff and really weak or anything hehe.

Nasty fucking injury androo hope you're ok mate, sounds like a bit of an ordeal.  PV maybe best left alone 

Managed to just do one dose today, but well tired now.


----------



## Shambles

Riklet said:


> It's quite a learned high, neither the tan nor the white stuff give you an astronomical buzz just from snorting.  It's subtle and you have to know what to "feel" for... worth trying again and seeing what you feel.... don't get tempted to think it's bunk stuff and really weak or anything hehe.



Quoted for complete truth


----------



## androoo

its weird,  idon't remmeber spilling the stuff on me.. and looking at the poppers, there is nearly half a bottle left.. could the pv caused this reaction ??


----------



## androoo

oohh at 20mg of Oxycodon-HCI hasn't helped with the pain really 

blisters are getting bigger.. will pop any day now !


----------



## Shambles

Pics :D


----------



## androoo

Shambles said:


> Pics :D





sick n' twisted you are.. i'll get my g/f to take some in a bit


----------



## androoo

*NSFW*:


----------



## androoo

Original sizes for close up blister action 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/androoo/3777551295/sizes/o/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/androoo/3778352504/sizes/o/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/androoo/3778351314/sizes/o/


----------



## Shambles

Fuckin *OW!!!!* 8(

That looks really painful. Like the tattoo though 

PS: Thanks for the HQ versions. I'll save those for later


----------



## androoo

Shambles said:


> Fuckin *OW!!!!* 8(
> 
> That looks really painful. Like the tattoo though
> 
> PS: Thanks for the HQ versions. I'll save those for later



it is incredibly painful.. i can feel the oxy wearing off now...

valium helped me sleep last night, same again tonight i think... 

glad i could be of service! might start a website.. little vids of attractive girls, topless, bursting my blisters


----------



## sundayraver

Is your friend


----------



## androoo

sundayraver said:


> Is your friend



for the blisters or hair??


----------



## demme

Does anyone else sweat like a motherfucker on this? I'm otherwise in good shape although I haven't had much excercise lately. Usually its mostly my lower forehead/nose that get a shiny/greasy look. I just pulled my arm up quickly and like 2 drops of sweat kinda squirted out from my armpit.  I've been doing it 2 days with like 3-4 redoses a day now of like 5-10mg or so and now im on day 3. Been mostly sitting at the computer studying and haven't had any bad comedowns yet.

Been getting some sleep by eating and drinking alot and then having a Sauna session like 1 hour before sleep and cooling down in the basement after that. 

Anyone have some tips to reduce the sweating from lower forehead and nose?


----------



## androoo

that pain has gotten too much, shaking like a mofo due to thr pain since 4am.. think i should prob go to a&e, mum getting a lift down there in aan hour


----------



## Shambles

Shaking with pain sounds like no fun at all, Androo 

Never knew poppers could cause burns like that. Does look ouchy as hell. Hope they give you some decent painkillers at the very least


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

Ouch, awful evil nitrites. Hopefully some decent pain relief and soothing for you androoo. Sore is not even the word for how that looks


----------



## icancu2k

Hope all's well androoo!

Looks sore mate, and I don't envy the discussion with triage! lol

CCF - you're right, they are 'fucking' nitrites!! Even the vapour causes so much irritation to some. I've seen some horrible yellow scabby noses in my time! haha


----------



## androoo

***this was not a chemical burn.. went to the hospital this morning.. Shingles apparently!

so i take it al back.. its nothin to do with th e poppers or the pv.. although being awake so loong and stress, paranoid etcc most likely brought it on


----------



## captain codshit

That looks nasty androoo, hopefully you'll recever quick. 

Just from having a read through this thread makes me think i probably wont be trying the half g of MDPV i got for free.  Sounds bad shit, fiendish as fuck and not half as much euphoria as Meph, seems pretty pointless to me.


----------



## Ne0

androoo: oh looks nasty, get well. 



captain codshit said:


> That looks nasty androoo, hopefully you'll recever quick.
> 
> Just from having a read through this thread makes me think i probably wont be trying the half g of MDPV i got for free.  Sounds bad shit, fiendish as fuck and not half as much euphoria as Meph, seems pretty pointless to me.



Nah, MDPV is great once you have "learned" the high. For me it took almost 4 days constant use to know what being on MDPV is. 

Anyway, I find MDPV to be very good for socializing with people.


----------



## Shambles

Definitely not a high to suit all, for sure. Personally I love it - much more enjoyable than meph or M1 for me - but many loathe the stuff. It's probably not really suited for clubbing and the like though


----------



## Riklet

I don't think a feeling of absolute smooth energised clarity, with massive horn-potential, tingles down ya spine and arms and other extremities, with relatively little comedown at minuscule cost can be knocked! It's like a cup of tea... but way better.... on steroids! PV never feels too hard on my mind or body, tis a good 'un...

That's just me though!


----------



## Shambles

I suspect that may be related to you having (or had) the real stuff whilst us poor folks with less self-control hoovered the tan batches up long ago and have been putting up with the white version since, Riklet. The tan stuff has a lot more potential for funtimes than the white, in my opinion. Sadly those effects you describe are barely (if at all) there with the white


----------



## Bare_head

two years ago i bought 3.5grams of the tan stuff.

i think that says it all. put it this way i was glad when it all went (looking back now anyways )


----------



## Crankinit

Is the white stuff people talk about now even the same chemical as the tan that used to be around?

People talk about them as if they're completely different drugs in terms of effects/doseage/duration, what's the deal?


----------



## captain codshit

Im thinking of trying this but just not sure. I too would love to know what Crankinit asked, Ive got 0.5g of the white stuff here. Mate tried 5mg and said he had no effect?


----------



## Bella Figura

It felt really subtle to me the first couple of times I tried it, which lead me to taking higher doses and getting pretty wrecked, think its a bit of a learned high at first.

Best sticking to small doses though, no point in jumping up loads. Comedown gets substantially worse the higher you go.

As for the white stuff, thats all I've ever had the pleasure of trying, gives no erotomania/increase of libido, but its still a decent high.

Stick to one or two doses a day and dose relatively early if you want to get to sleep.


----------



## icancu2k

^ I must admit I 'believe I've had around 6 different batches, two of which did have that subtlty about them, but one in particular was a monsterous smack in the face in an instant.

Hmmm... YMMV people, be (semi) sensible. x


----------



## latac

I bought 40mg a couple of days ago.
I did 10mg at a party once, and 30mg at a friends place.
The next time I'm snorting 20mg because 30mg was a bit to much for my brain (keep forgeting what I was thinking/talking about + the next day was shit AND I was horny as fuck). Although maybe the 4g weed we smoked that night might have something to do with it. 
On the other hand 10mg was very fun, so next time I'm going for 20mg in hope of a lot of fun and a little confusing stuff. 

(BTW MDPV is the first thing I snorted in my life. I did try cocaine once - very small dose - but I didn't like it much plus it's waaaay more expensive).


----------



## Riklet

Don't bother... sounds like your PV is good if it's makin you horny haha, and doubt it's been cut, so 20mg is excessive, stick to 10 as a max.  Twice the amount might not mean twice as fun hah, not surprised you felt a bit shit the next day if you did that in one go (or was it through the night/day?)

I find PV rather nice to snort, it's kinda sweet and weird.. vaped it once and it hit like a fucking train, almost _too_ nice


----------



## Public//Enemy

Peeevee will make you all craazee 

Made everyone I know mad anyway oO well the white stuff.. house full of us laped up the 1g of tan that was around aaaages ago.. effects are similar but the tan stuff was certainly stronger if i remember.

White stuff smells better tho xD


----------



## Shambles

Public//Enemy said:


> White stuff smells better tho xD



Tan stuff smells like spunk and is way more potent (and enjoyable) than the white stuff, in my opinion.



latac said:


> On the other hand 10mg was very fun, so next time I'm going for 20mg in hope of a lot of fun and a little confusing stuff.



Bad idea. MDPV is potent stuff - you really don't want to go doubling your dose like that. Try stepping up by a mg or two at a time - much better


----------



## Public//Enemy

to be faair its hard to remember.. was pretty wacked out on MD when we all started boshing it.. 20 of us finished a gram tho lol.. 

Shambles knows all the sources for the tan PV.. he just doesnt shaare xP ...modding em all out is an excuse to hide the gems xD


----------



## Shambles

Ha! Shambles wishes he had all the sources for tan peevee :D

Just doesn't seem to be around at the moment


----------



## Public//Enemy

need to develop those natural human instincts again.. hunter gatherer n all that.. go hunt me down some pv n il gather a group of us to eat it for ya


----------



## robydoo24

Just had my first wee try of the good ole white PV

Tried to weigh it out but my scales just aint up to the job. They register nothing under 30mg.

So I had to eyeball what I reckoned to be 30mg into roughly 5mg doses....and then halved it.

Very subtle stim...redosed after 2.5 hours.

So far so good.

I wil have to order better scales and report back when I have a better(more accurate) idea of how much I have taken and the effect.

So far I am happy with it and may include 5 mg with my Mephedrone (200mg) bombs.

Not sure if it would be a good idea or not?


----------



## sundayraver

Just been sent this from a seller


> Some MDPV has tan color just because they are not pure enough, they still have some poisonous chemical impurities inside, so their color is not good.
> But this poisonous chemical impurities inside will poison your nerve systems, and make you have the wrong feeling that this is because of the strong effect of the drug itself. Take care, this tan-colored MDPV will hurt your body and health for long term use!!!
> Yes, we have also got similar comments from other customers, but the truth is that pure MDPV should be snow-white crystalline powder.


----------



## Riklet

That's just lies/bullshit to be honest, either knowingly or unknowingly...

F&B did that chemical test with the white stuff and it didn't react in the way that it should.

Even if there was any truth in that, seems illogical to have removing impurities change the nature of the drug rather substantially.  

i got given a sample of some white pv though so i might give it a go some time, not tried it yet.


----------



## sundayraver

well he says its crystaline,  is the usual white stuff crystal or powder?


----------



## fastandbulbous

Well manufactured MDPV hydrochloride should be an almost white crystalline powder, but then so many things also  fit that picture that it's easy for things to get confusing very quickly if not very well informed upon how to tell the difference


----------



## Ne0

Riklet said:


> That's just lies/bullshit to be honest, either knowingly or unknowingly...
> 
> F&B did that chemical test with the white stuff and it didn't react in the way that it should.
> 
> Even if there was any truth in that, seems illogical to have removing impurities change the nature of the drug rather substantially.
> 
> i got given a sample of some white pv though so i might give it a go some time, not tried it yet.



Tell me, how pure can tan or brown clored powder be? I think all vhemical powders that are 99& pure are white colored.


----------



## DonQuixote

I ordered five grams of pv back in April I think it was. I'd describe it as being off white, perhaps some would say tan coloured. It smells spunky and is of a kind of cakey type consistency. I've had one wee mishap with the dose when I was being greedy and wanting to burst into "fulfillment's desolate attic" (I wish I could remember which genius said that). Anyway, I redosed too quickly and the light and subtle euphoria quickly turned into the terrors. Thankfully, my partner arrived home and 'led me through the panic, till I was gathered safely in.' I also needed around 20mg of diazepam. Since then I've learned how to enjoy it (and its higher dose horn inducing qualities)without its notorious anxious and panicky comedowns. Basically, it would be best to listen to F&B, Shambles and a few others if you are a new user as it is a very compelling but strange  beast. By the way my favoured MOA is to sniff and plug.


----------



## sundayraver

fastandbulbous said:


> Well manufactured MDPV hydrochloride should be an almost white crystalline powder, but then so many things also  fit that picture that it's easy for things to get confusing very quickly if not very well informed upon how to tell the difference



The white stuff people are saying is inferior, what texture is it?


----------



## latac

Riklet said:


> Don't bother... sounds like your PV is good if it's makin you horny haha, and doubt it's been cut, so 20mg is excessive, stick to 10 as a max.  Twice the amount might not mean twice as fun hah, not surprised you felt a bit shit the next day if you did that in one go (or was it through the night/day?)



Well to tell the truth I did 10mg and in 6hours I also tried very little (less than 20mg) coke. I went to bed and eat normally that day.
The next day we took 3x10mg MDPV in 3hours (21h,22h,23h). We were really really high from 23h-6h + we smoked around 4g of weed in between.  From 4-6 I was horny as fuck!
Heart was pounding 110-120 by default, then I tried to listent to some schranz with headphones. In 3minutes pulse went from 120 to 155 like the BPM of the song 8( .
Cool down was very subtle you couldn't know when it stopped for sure... 
The next day and a half was totally fucked up, couldn't do shit! 

I don't want to experience that again, but 10mg was ... well I could do more 
Plus we did nothing so we had a lot of time with our retarded thoughts, so next time I'll be at a techno party when I take it. 

I'll take a picture tomorrow and share it here...


----------



## latac

offtopic: I can't send messages yet still a greenlighter, sorry.

In what form do they usually sell mdpv? I got mine in transparent capsules 20mg a piece...


----------



## Bella Figura

Think people here are buying it online, most people seem to get a gram at a time for around £40-50.


----------



## latac

Well I'm more of a consumer than buyer type of person.


----------



## Shambles

So are we... 
Related reaading.


----------



## latac

Did I do something wrong?
(would send you a PM but can't yet)


----------



## Shambles

Sure you've done nothing wrong, Latac 

You can send any staff member a PM whilst a Greenlighter (for your first 50 posts) but most things can be aired publicy if they are all above board and shipeshape 

As Whore said, MDPV is available legally online and is usually found in powder form and sold by weight - that is as far as can be said on the matter


----------



## latac

image
It looks like it's in 1 piece, it's not.

EDIT: It's a standard size capsule.


----------



## muttonchops

ZOH.  if i was to eyeball 10mg of MDPV what could i compare it to, size wise? *i hear people gasping*


----------



## Bella Figura

Muttonchops, if you must eyeball just start out with a really skinny fingernail sized line.


----------



## Allaround

Is the white MDPV that's available now a good drug for enhancing sex, or not?  Yeah, I know it doesn't make you super-horny like the previously available tan MDPV supposedly did.  But is the white stuff any good at all for this?


----------



## Bella Figura

Its great at producing a limp cock IME.


----------



## sundayraver

Im getting some white in a week with any luck, will report back


----------



## Ne0

Today I received really good white MDPV, 10mg plugged gives nice euphoria, stimulation and talkativy, makes head clear and thoughts run much better. Took about 2,20h ago and jsut now started to come down. Nothing like the gray sperm smelling mdpv I had, had to redose every 1h and still didn't feel anywhere like this.

So you guys said that it's better to keep redoses only at 2-3 for a day and then quit? I was wondering when its good to redose? After 3 hours of the first dose? And how much should I redose as 10mg plugged gave me strong effects. I'm thinking to eat about 5mg now, as it has passed almost htree hours from first dose. So what do you think?

Also as I start to come down I get really tired and shitty, as I didn't sleep last night (because insomnia, not stimulants), so I think I take one or two more doses then when its evening I take little bit phenazepam and mirtazapin to get sleep. As no goodi dea to get sleep at day, then you wake up at night, and fucks up sleep cycle.


----------



## Ne0

^ Didin't redose yesterday. But today tried 14mg oral and felt good, took 5mg redose after 2h. I think I redosed too soon, as I got anxiety and little bit paranoid. But now took some benzos to chill out. Damn, this shit makes you too easily anxious and paranoid. Maybe drinking one beer to chill even more out, taking out this edgines you know.


----------



## latac

Took about 17-20mg today (24h & 1h).
It stooped pumping around 6h, I've slept 8h-12h (not easy to do) and I'm having this awesome after glow or something (there is no music, yet my head keeps boobing a little n'stuff). Could go back to the afterparty with no problem at all. 
From 2h till 6:30 I was dancing to techno - a bit of a problem with dry throat/mouth.
Waaay too talkative for a party + a bit of a Retard head (still going on a bit).

Next time, I'm not going above 15mg (rather just 10mg), because I was quite hot, and if there were hard techno & more than 17 degrees C at night It wouldn't be as good.

EDIT: 14:49
After glow still going....


----------



## latac

Ne0 said:


> Today I received really good white MDPV, 10mg plugged gives nice euphoria, stimulation and talkativy, makes head clear and thoughts run much better. Took about 2,20h ago and jsut now started to come down. Nothing like the gray sperm smelling mdpv I had, had to redose every 1h and still didn't feel anywhere like this.
> 
> So you guys said that it's better to keep redoses only at 2-3 for a day and then quit? I was wondering when its good to redose? After 3 hours of the first dose? And how much should I redose as 10mg plugged gave me strong effects. I'm thinking to eat about 5mg now, as it has passed almost htree hours from first dose. So what do you think?
> 
> Also as I start to come down I get really tired and shitty, as I didn't sleep last night (because insomnia, not stimulants), so I think I take one or two more doses then when its evening I take little bit phenazepam and mirtazapin to get sleep. As no goodi dea to get sleep at day, then you wake up at night, and fucks up sleep cycle.



I thought, if you eat it it takes more than an hour to take effect, plus you need at least 2x dosage for the same effect as sniffing. Is any of it true?


----------



## Ne0

latac said:


> I thought, if you eat it it takes more than an hour to take effect, plus you need at least 2x dosage for the same effect as sniffing. Is any of it true?



Nah orally it takes, at least for me, for about 20-30min to work. It lasts longer than snorting, but also needs bigger dose. Plugging however starts prettu quickly, 5min and lasts about 2-3h, and need very small dose, like 10mg to get really wuphoric stimulateland.

Today I have done about 30mg, drinkinking beer and eating benzos. God it is compulsive, but moree I hate that anxiety and paran oid side of it effects, so thats why I need some downers to get that nasty edge off.


----------



## Bella Figura

If you're taking benzos at the same time you'll develop a tolerance to both MDPV and benzos a lot faster.

Its a nasty cycle. You'll need more PV to feel it on top of the benzos and you'll need more benzos to come down from the PV etc.

If you're getting anxious and paranoid give it a rest.


----------



## latac

How fast does the tolerance kicks in?

After 3, 10, 20 uses? (let's say once a week)


----------



## captain codshit

This stuff is actually very good. Seems very subtle at first but its really very strong after it properly kicks in! I did 5mg at first on thurs, waited an hour and was slightly feeling the buzz, so took another 5mg and was feeling it properly for the next 4hours or so. Nice how it doesnt seem so hard on the body or rushy as 4-mmc does, but still you could imagine it would be good for a club and theres no real need to redose. Cant see how anyone would find this fiendish though, its strong enough and so long lasting that 10mg dose is just perfect for a night. Have to say i was impressed though


----------



## morphene

Gave in and ordered some white even though reports are decidedly mixed. Ended up getting something that's completely inactive?! Have gotten legit tan from this guy several times in the past, knew this batch was going to be white. Received it today, vaporized 5mg and (thought I) got a mild reaction. But ended up vaporizing another 5mg, no change, another 5mg, no change, 10mg nada, 20mg still nothing. Well, still thought I was very mildly stimulated and got a bit of a tight neck but nothing else. All was in about an hours time.

Ended up making a bit of a snack because I was hungry. Railed 10mg. Laid down and started watching TV, woke up an hour an a half later. Gave it one last try with 20mg railed, went grocery shopping, no reaction, came home and made dinner.

Odd, it melts at a very similar point. Tastes nothing like the tan though - tan was bitter, this is obviously salty. 5mg of the tan used to get me right wired.

Grr, what a disappointment. I guess this is karma for not mentioning this vendor had tan up through the first half of july :/


----------



## captain codshit

Thats the stuff I was talking about. Seemed pretty strong to me, I've tried 2 doses of it on seperate nights and both times I really enjoyed the stuff. :D

Didnt see what people were talking about fiending with it either, kept me at a nice level for at least 4hours im sure so didnt really feel the need for more. Can see how it could get very messy taking multiple redoses of it though.

I dont have accurate mg scales but im pretty sure it was about 10mg each time I took it and that seemed a strong dose.. but then I never tried the tan stuff so cant comment on that.


----------



## Bella Figura

I find it fiendish in the sense that when I'm snorting it, after an hour the more enjoyable aspects of the high start diminishing and I'm left with a normal stimulation for a few more hours.

If I decide to redose more than once then I just end up chasing the euphoria and getting overly wired (and suffering the next day).

Yes I'm on it now


----------



## androoo

isn't the dose for vapuorising higher then snorting/eating?

i always ended up shoveling little piles of powder into the bulb then vapuorising everything, bit by bit .. ahh thats where i went wrong


----------



## sizzurp

*New crystal looking MDPV worthless*

I have always received tan colored clumpy pv. Amazing stuff. NOW IT'S GONE. All I can find locally is white PV in the form of small crystals. I did not notice any effects. Consumed close to a gram in an hour and it actually made me feel more sleepy. 

The smell was lacking, it burned similar in a glass pipe, but no stimulation.

I searching for clumpy tan/beigh PV and everyone seems to have either the white powder (all stress, no sex) or white crystals (no effects, except maybe subtle euphoria)


----------



## captain codshit

Sorry buddy but taking close to a whole g? If you werent getting a high off the first 10mg that would be the time to decide its not right and leave it at that 

The white powder MDPV i had last weekend is definately the real deal, makes you horny and seems a very clear high. I've only tried it 3 times now but it does seem very good, its kind of what puts me off paying big money to get decent chang. The most i have ever done is 2 doses and i could certainly feel some sort of comedown tingling from that, but off 1  x 10mg dose i feel fine and it is a very nice high with no bad effects.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

sizzurp said:


> . All I can find locally is white PV in the form of small crystals. I did not notice any effects. Consumed close to a gram in an hour and it actually made me feel more sleepy.



Can someone explain this? A gram? 100-200 x the dose most people use? In a fucking hour?

Does not compute.


----------



## fastandbulbous

sizzurp said:


> I have always received tan colored clumpy pv. Amazing stuff. NOW IT'S GONE. All I can find locally is white PV in the form of small crystals. I did not notice any effects. Consumed close to a gram in an hour and it actually made me feel more sleepy.
> 
> The smell was lacking, it burned similar in a glass pipe, but no stimulation.
> 
> I searching for clumpy tan/beigh PV and everyone seems to have either the white powder (all stress, no sex) or white crystals (no effects, except maybe subtle euphoria)




Sounds more like you've been ripped tbh. The white stuff is active at similar levels as the tan, just it's not got the tan stuff's sublety of action. A gram of the white stuff I've got would put me in a psychiatric hospital if I consumed it in an hour.

PS Lets not discuss which vendor is doing what - keep the disciussion vendor free people


----------



## muttonchops

> Lets not discuss which vendor is doing what - keep the disciussion vendor free people



my bad, i thought my quote would be legit


----------



## morphene

sizzurp said:


> All I can find locally is white PV in the form of small crystals. I did not notice any effects. Consumed close to a gram in an hour and it actually made me feel more sleepy.



Thanks for posting that. That's exactly what I was talking about in my post above. The supposed pv I got sent is white crystalline, definitely not powder. And it definitely doesn't have any effect that I could see. *snip* I complained about it but was brushed off. Definitely watch out for the crystalline it seems, it's bunk.


----------



## sundayraver

All crystalline bunk or just the batch you picked up?
Could you not have been scammed?


----------



## sizzurp

sundayraver said:


> All crystalline bunk or just the batch you picked up?
> Could you not have been scammed?



They just got stuck with a bad batch I guess. Now they are trying to get rid of it. I have never seen crystalline MDPV before ever. It's always clumps or powder.

I've been spoiled with the tan clumpy manic sex MDPV for so long. The search begins for new stuff. 

I could NEVER consume a gram of real MDPV in an hour, white or brown or tan or whatever. This crystalline stuff going around is just not MDPV.


----------



## sundayraver

What about "no vendor discussion" is difficult to comprehend?


----------



## morphene

sundayraver said:


> All crystalline bunk or just the batch you picked up?
> Could you not have been scammed?



Well, I was more specific but it got snipped. Yes obviously we've been ripped off. But as far as it being "just our batch" I guess that depends - has anyone ever had a white crystalline form of mdpv (very similar to table salt) and had it be real? I had never heard of it until I got this. Just trying to give people a heads up.


----------



## mattfaster

morphene said:


> Well, I was more specific but it got snipped. Yes obviously we've been ripped off. But as far as it being "just our batch" I guess that depends - has anyone ever had a white crystalline form of mdpv (very similar to table salt) and had it be real? I had never heard of it until I got this. Just trying to give people a heads up.



Errrmmm, any MDPV i have ever had was a cakey opaque powder. Crystalline sounds the new batches of 4methylmethcathinone doing the rounds, exactly like table salt. Does it burn when insuffluated and does it have a sharp saline taste??? Alternatively it may be crack cocaine, which would be shit for you.


----------



## Evad

MDPV presumably from a vendor selling legal RCs turning out to be crack cocaine? Have some sense.


----------



## CbRoXiDe

^^ at first i was like "wat" but then i lol'd.


----------



## HouseFever

mattfaster said:


> Alternatively it may be crack cocaine, which would be shit for you.



That is the best.


----------



## Marathe

A slightly off-topic question here, but I'd be grateful if anyone could share their thoughts:

How risky would it be to fly between two western European countries with a small amount of MDPV in one's luggage?

I'm not particularly worried about long-term legal consequences (neither country is Denmark), but more about identification and hassle, missing the flight, that sort of thing. While I presume they're more interested in weapons and stuff, obviously an unidentified bag of white powder might not look too great to customs officials. Am I right to assume that it wouldn't be a serious risk with respect to drug dogs, given that it isn't chemically similar to any commonly trafficked illegal drug?


----------



## fastandbulbous

Evad said:


> MDPV presumably from a vendor selling legal RCs turning out to be crack cocaine? Have some sense.





Does sort of venture into the realms of the ridiculous, doesn't it


----------



## Marathe

Got a new bag of the white stuff this morning, after not having done it for a while -- snorted a fairly generous dose in celebration. Everything seemed fine and dandy until I stood up about an hour later and experienced really acute pain in my legs -- all over at first, then just in the inside thighs. I've had similar effects before, but never as bad -- any idea how to prevent/minimize this? I managed to walk it off in about half an hour, but it was still annoying.


----------



## neilios

Hi guys, just a quick question as couldn't find browsing through MDPV threads - wondered how long this stuff keeps (and best way of storing it?).

Have some white stuff on the way so hope it the real deal,

cheers,

N


----------



## 125loons

captain codshit said:


> Sorry buddy but taking close to a whole g? If you werent getting a high off the first 10mg that would be the time to decide its not right and leave it at that
> 
> The white powder MDPV i had last weekend is definately the real deal, makes you horny and seems a very clear high. I've only tried it 3 times now but it does seem very good, its kind of what puts me off paying big money to get decent chang. The most i have ever done is 2 doses and i could certainly feel some sort of comedown tingling from that, but off 1  x 10mg dose i feel fine and it is a very nice high with no bad effects.



I was getting white stuff from a certain vendor, who is awaiting new stock, and it has been tested and confirmed as the real deal.  It was cheap too, 33 quid a gram.  

Now, for his damned new stock to turn up.


----------



## 125loons

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Can someone explain this? A gram? 100-200 x the dose most people use? In a fucking hour?
> 
> Does not compute.



Must have been fake.  I went a bit crazy with mephedrone a few months ago, and had to stop, and mdpv wa a good halfway house to keep being stimmed a bit but try to kick the meph.  Despite my vast tolerance to stims that I'd built up, a gram of mdpv still lasted me two weeks and I was getting pretty wired every day


----------



## fastandbulbous

125loons said:


> Must have been fake.  I went a bit crazy with mephedrone a few months ago, and had to stop, and mdpv wa a good halfway house to keep being stimmed a bit but try to kick the meph.  Despite my vast tolerance to stims that I'd built up, a gram of mdpv still lasted me two weeks and I was getting pretty wired every day




Definitely fake. No matter how much tolerance you have, no-one could ingest a gram of pervert powder and get no effects at all (I've had hideious tolerance at points, like doing 200mg in one day, but 20mg still managed to get me going & that's 1/50th of a gram)


----------



## 125loons

fastandbulbous said:


> Definitely fake. No matter how much tolerance you have, no-one could ingest a gram of pervert powder and get no effects at all (I've had hideious tolerance at points, like doing 200mg in one day, but 20mg still managed to get me going & that's 1/50th of a gram)



Yup.  As I said, I had a ludicrous meph and m1 tolerance, mostly meph, and a gram still lasted me about two weeks, getting well fucked every day...


----------



## sizzurp

After email conversation it is indeed something else all together.

If you encounter crystaline PV at least here in the states then more likely then not, it is indeed not real.

Tan clumps.... how I miss you


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ Did you find out what it actually was? Sounds like MSM to me (the stuff they use to cut crystal meth)

Bloody scam merchants get everywhere these days. I hope karma takes care of them!


----------



## Crankinit

Why would you bother sending someone fake drugs if you're scamming with a dodgy RC vendor? Just take their money and never talk to em again.


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ I didn't offer a psychological profile of dodgy vendors, just suggesting a likely course of action!


----------



## Tryptamite

if you paid by credit card get your bank to do a charge back.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Ordering by credit card ain't the best of moves - remember operation Ismene? I do - it all went pear shaped because I used a credit card!


----------



## Tryptamite

Aye but mdpv is legal so buying it shouldn't be considered any different than buying women's underwear in which i like to dress up and masturbate in while looking at myself in the mirror.


----------



## sizzurp

Crankinit said:


> Why would you bother sending someone fake drugs if you're scamming with a dodgy RC vendor? Just take their money and never talk to em again.



I don't think it was intentional. They are cool.


----------



## latac

Took around 5-8mg at a party 24h ago (+3 joints), had something around 2-3 hours of nice high. I slept around 4-5 hours today. Now I'm going to bed and sleep for 8hours or more. 

I used around 130mg in 6 weeks - once a week only, ranging from 5mg-30mg a night. I found 13-18mg (example 2x8mg in 1hour) to be perfect for a party.
No noticeable tolerance present. Always had a blast except once when I wasn't at a techno event (and snorted 3x10mg in 3hours like I said before ).

Overall, I like it a lot but will be decreasing the use to twice a month (free open air parties are over, time to hit the clubs and become bankrupt) because I don't want to be fucked up every Saturday&Sunday.


----------



## ollieideal

i get a g from pals for 35 its an off white with tan specks,fluffy powder, nasty taste ,shit load of nasty bruxism and really nasty comedowns if u dose too high,other than that  it's a real god send ,and it intrigues internet illiterate druggies, as a new fandangle drug.definately pervert powder


----------



## captain codshit

latac said:


> Took around 5-8mg at a party 24h ago (+3 joints), had something around 2-3 hours of nice high. I slept around 4-5 hours today. Now I'm going to bed and sleep for 8hours or more.
> 
> I used around 130mg in 6 weeks - once a week only, ranging from 5mg-30mg a night. I found 13-18mg (example 2x8mg in 1hour) to be perfect for a party.
> No noticeable tolerance present. Always had a blast except once when I wasn't at a techno event (and snorted 3x10mg in 3hours like I said before ).
> 
> Overall, I like it a lot but will be decreasing the use to twice a month (free open air parties are over, time to hit the clubs and become bankrupt) because I don't want to be fucked up every Saturday&Sunday.



Glad to hear you enjoyed it man!  Your right to keep the MDPV for once or twice a month. Can imagine it would be very bad to abuse this stuff! Most I ever did take in a night was 5lines, around 10mg each. That gave me not a comedown, but mind was a bit blank for a couple of days. I would agree about 20mg is perfect for a party. :D

I find PV to be quite similar to a cocaine and speed high. Not if you mixed them physically, but as two drugs PV seems to be half way between them. I have never tried meth so can't compare that. I like the fact you don't need to use much aswell, and that it makes you horny as opposed to "speed dick" %)


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ Never had a problem with 'speed dick' as it acted as a sexual stimulant as well (although amphetamine is conference league compared with the premiership performance of pervert powder!)


----------



## captain codshit

Your kidding? Speed makes mini Codshit shrink to an almost laughable size!

PV on the other hand works quite opposite. I also preffer the high from the pervert powder and the comedown for me isn't as bad, it also doesn't feel as bad for you I'd say.

All in all its a winner. I'd say the best RC I have tried.


----------



## Tryptamite

It was probably one of the worst I've had. Although I had the white not the tan stuff.


----------



## fastandbulbous

> Your kidding?



Nope, only thing that buggers my libido & assorted equipment (out of drugs of abuse) is MDMA & relatives. Amphetamine makes me & mrs f&b act like (the) perverts (we really are)


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Peevee = performance enhancing drug. And no I'm not talking about sex.

Spent most of Saturday afternoon playing football in London, generally impressing the hell out of everyone with my stamina (despite playing half the match with a spliff in my hand) and general silky skills and accurate passing ability. Having not played for a good few years my skills should have been rusty and I was never David Beckham when it came to passing the ball. Playing with a bunch of straight people I thought it best not to mention I'd stuck peevee up my arse 2 hours before the game and again at half-time. They did get pissed off with the running commentary I gave though.

I'm serious. It works. Tell Portsmouth.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Or tell Newcastle Utd (oh wait they actually seem to be doing well for once!)

If we ever set up a BL football team (proper football, not the American 'rugby for softies'), I vote SHM for captain and instead of an orange at half time, we all get 5ml syringes full of 'you know what' for squirting up our arses.

First ameteur team to win the FA cup - watch this space  


SHM - what position did you play?


PS not all the white stuff is worthless, some of it is actually well made peevee, although what percentage of the white stuff is peevee, christ alone knows


----------



## muttonchops

man. all this talk of taking upwards of 10mg.  Seriously?  i took 8mg and had to drink fucking heavily to balance out the insanity of it all.  Am i just being a pussy?  I thought i was quite savvy when it came to stimulants.


----------



## captain codshit

I'd say about 10mg in a line. 2-3 doses a night. I found 2 x 7mg lines in an hour then a 10mg line 3hours later was a good amount for a party. I can't understand how people can say they did more than 50mg though, I take it a tolerance builds up?

And whats the general opinion on best ROA for the pervert powder? I've only ever sniffed it or put it into a shot of fruit juice, which strangely didn't work.


----------



## Shambles

fastandbulbous said:


> PS not all the white stuff is worthless, some of it is actually well made peevee, although what percentage of the white stuff is peevee, christ alone knows



I'll second that now. Had some white (well, kinda off-white) peevee recently and it was very nice indeed. Not quite as lovely as the tan but far nicer than the white stuff that's been around for a while. Found it far more mellow and less fiendish. Well, less intensely fiendish anyway. Gets easy to go through a lot when you smoke it through a crack pipe 

Cap'n: Tolerance does build pretty quickly with the stuff, I find. If I'm using for several days in a row then I can get through silly amounts - _well_ over 50mg a day - that would floor me with no tolerance. With no tolerance 5-10mg is plenty to get me up and buzzing.

As for different MOA, snorting seems as good as any although plugging and oral dosing (needs slightly higher dose orally I find, but not massively so - 10-15mg, 20mg maybe?) are also great. Best to avoid smoking unless you want to come round a couple of days later with an empty bag though


----------



## Riklet

I eyeball it, so it's hard to say how much I do, however usually 3-5mg i'd say, in small rails.  Never done a dose like 10mg in one line I don't think.

This is the tan stuff though, and it's potent enough even at really low doses... i'm just cautious about pushing it and sketching out.

Played football and worked out on it, n I had more energy and stamina, but not loaaaads more, and it doesn't make me feel like really pushing myself madly.  Maybe I am just a lazy cunt 

Gona try plugging it next time, see what that does.  I usually snort... might wait a bit cos I did speed three days in a row the weekend...


----------



## Link_S

How does MDPPP compare to MDPV anyone?


----------



## sizzurp

Link_S said:


> How does MDPPP compare to MDPV anyone?



Been wondering that also. Hope to find out soon.


----------



## Erebus-

I could not find anywhere, the dosage of MDPV for oral ingestion. Is that just not efficient? 
I have insufflated it, but snorting just isn't a forte of mine. 
Of course no needles.


----------



## Shambles

I'd say an oral dose lies in the 10-20mg range depending on the peevee and your sensitivity to it. It's certainly an effective method - lasts longer and less fiendish (maybe). I'd start at the lower end and if you're not feeling it after half an hour or so maybe add another 5mg until you get where you want to be


----------



## fastandbulbous

Erebus- said:


> I could not find anywhere, the dosage of MDPV for oral ingestion. Is that just not efficient?
> I have insufflated it, but snorting just isn't a forte of mine.
> Of course no needles.



How about rectal administration?


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

fastandbulbous said:


> How about rectal administration?



At half the Shambles suggested dose for oral. /harm reduction mode.


----------



## Ne0

Link_S said:


> How does MDPPP compare to MDPV anyone?


MDPPP is more gentle and lasts shorter but recreational doses are around 70-100mg so not that good.

Dosed two times MDPV today, now my pulse is around 120 BPM. Will I be ok if I dose now, or will my pulse rise even more?


----------



## Shambles

If you're worried about your pulse already taking another dose of an extremely potent stimulant is unlikely to lower it 

I'd leave it a while - redosing too soon tends to lead to some very unpleasant side-effects.


----------



## Ne0

Shambles said:


> If you're worried about your pulse already taking another dose of an extremely potent stimulant is unlikely to lower it
> 
> I'd leave it a while - redosing too soon tends to lead to some very unpleasant side-effects.



Well its 6h from last dose, and I have one dose left, want to get rid of this.


----------



## captain codshit

I wouldn't like to be the one to fiend on the pervert powder! Its very nice for a line, or upto about 30mg. I can imagine if you were to take much more than 30mg it would become a horrible sketch feeling?! Its so dose sensitive that some people could be very dangerous with it. Just imagine if your local coke dealer got a hold of the MDPV... bad times ahead!


----------



## Shambles

^ Supercoke 



Ne0 said:


> Well its 6h from last dose, and I have one dose left, want to get rid of this.



Bit late now but in that case go for it. I often find that my heart races more on the comedown than when up and flying on the stuff.


----------



## I Wanna Pokeball!

How long should it take MDPV to hit you when insnuffulated? And how long from an oral dose?

Cheers


----------



## B9

Couple of minutes max insufflated

Oral dose - can't imagine why anyone would even consider it - i've tried it but it left little impression.


----------



## Shambles

I feel a sniffed dose almost instantaneously but it takes maybe 10-15 minutes to peak. Oral is pretty quick too - maybe 20 minutes or so but haven't dosed orally that often so may be off.


----------



## I Wanna Pokeball!

Yep I just went with 5mg sniffed! Feels like damn good PV! The last stuff i needed 10mg for this feeling 

Away to the pub now to watch Scotland beat Macedonia


----------



## Public//Enemy

mmm PV was lashing on this last nite.. done 30mg over 10 hours.. not too bad a comedown...

Was suppose to be watching football but havent moved far enough yet to get it done lol...

mehh ><


----------



## latac

Sniffed - 18min to peak.
Oral - around 30min to feel anything

Keep in mind that (AROUND) 10mg oral gives a high like you sniffed 5mg.


----------



## I Wanna Pokeball!

I did some of this last night with friends. I took out 200mg and that must have kept 7 of us high! Stopped taking it at around 1.30am and was in bed by 4am... Still a bit difficult to get to sleep, but then I had probably taken about 30mg over the evening 

I think its actually better when you stay between 15 and 25mg. I also drank a fair few pints and then 8 cans when I arrived home, definately feeling a bit worn out today, but Im sure I'd be feeling much worse if I hadn't had any PV and just the beer! The effects go well together though like with speed or coke, the PV feels quite like half way between speed and coke, but its a much better high than any speed. And way better than 99% of coke in the U.K especially concidering the price difference for a night out aswell!


----------



## layzyhayzy

went looking for some MMC down camdem and ended up with a bag of powder that i knew wasnt it but i wasnt quite sure what it was. Anyway stupid i know but i racked up a couple of lines from a 200mg bag, prob did the whole lot in 3-4 lines which i now realise was a stupid dose. got a bit wrecked for a time and enjoyed a few hours strolling round london jibbing to people. however this was at 2-4pm by 9 i was feeling pretty shitty, went to bed bout 11 after missing loadsa buses and getting rained on!! bout 12-1am my teeth started chattering- propa style. couldnt sleep got up watched t.v. my hands/arms were shaking in a really weird way for 15 mins at a time continued throughout the night. did not sleep at all all night i couldnt. anyway felt like this all day managed to convince friends/g/f etc that i was coming down with the flu. went to bed next day felt fine,

next time im holding out for meph the comedown is way too weird and still going 12hrs+. fuck this shit man, i know i shoulda been more carefull but it just did not float my boat at all if ya know what i mean


----------



## captain codshit

I really doubt what you had was MDPV, if you did 200mg of PV you would know all about it! 200mg would most likely requir a hospital visit I'd say.

MDPV is a much better high than meph too if you ask me!


----------



## B9

^ I'd disagree - 200mgs of MDPV over a few hours is a lot but not hospitalisation territory, just a little anxiety inducing perhaps


----------



## captain codshit

On your first time though? I have never gone anywhere near 200mg of MDPV. I think the very most would be 50mg in maybe 7lines, and that was waaay too much. I think if you did 200mg of PV in 3-4lines for your first go then you would know all about it!


----------



## layzyhayzy

well maybe it wasnt that then. as i said i was looking 4 meph, ended up with a branded bag it was pink (the packaging) not sure if i can say what it was called. i dont know if it was mdpv but a quick google search on the brand name came back with that result, maybe a dialuted version?


----------



## layzyhayzy

ivory wave


----------



## Evad

ivory wave? most people seem to think that it's cut MDPV yeah


----------



## Shambles

If I did 200mg of PV without knowing what to expect I'd probably have checked myself into hospital. Even with tolerance that's a hell of a lot to do in just four lines in two hours.

Probably that "Ivory Wave" stuff - cut to fuck PV - think it' sold in 200mg bags.

EDIT: Damn you people with your Google skillz are quick :D


----------



## layzyhayzy

ha ha well really i shoulda googled it way before even thinking bout trying it, it was packaged at 200mg yeah shams. i was stupid cos im normally proud that i proper researched as much as poss about mmc before trying it thats how i came accross this forum but after a few weeks of no drugs (just moved to london) i went down camden on a mission i was determined to leave with something and ended up with this, without thinking i boshed it- its my fault but hey ive bought some stuff from markets before i got lucky buying meph called space E before now so i thought fuck it ill do it. but 9 times out of ten when u do this you buy a bag of sherbert!! so i spose i was kinda lucky it was actually something but i know now not to do it again, or MDPV at least!!


----------



## Shambles

MDPV is fine - much prefer it to meph and also seems to be very safe, unlike meph - but if you take too much too soon it's pretty nasty. 5-10mg lasts 3-4 hours - it's strong stuff 

I thought "Space E" was a pipz blend actually - not meph. Maybe they've changed the recipe. Fuck knows with these legal highs. Buy the pure stuff online would be my advice


----------



## layzyhayzy

that space E is a weird one cos i found two brands, one is in a A5 package which IMHO is meph and the other in a much smaller packet both pretty much the same but the shit one had like a pac man picture but the same branding,

i normally go online but if ur in a market randomly and dont have none and then find some fucking bonus right who wouldnt!!!

weird cos my mate is shotting meph atm and i would pay him double what i would get from the net to have it there and then you get me?


----------



## Shambles

Next day delivery ftw


----------



## layzyhayzy

ftw?


----------



## layzyhayzy

fuck the world? -google?


----------



## layzyhayzy

its there and then for me


----------



## Shambles

I always thought that it meant "Fuck The World" actually. Probably means a few things but on BL it usually means "For The Win" - the best option, kinda thing


----------



## layzyhayzy

shambles i have a q bout something i just found on a website i use quite a lot but not sure as to what it is nothing to do with this thread so if i pm you could u shed some light?


----------



## Shambles

PM received and answered. As a Greenlighter you can only PM mods anyway and it's always better to do that if you're not sure about something


----------



## layzyhayzy

cheers m8


----------



## layzyhayzy

for the win- i gotcha, but see thinking ahead and organisation doesnt always do it for me........maybe thats why im in so much debt!!!!


----------



## layzyhayzy

anyways, MDPV or meph gotta be the cathy FTW!!! lol


----------



## Shambles

Pretty sure MDPV isn't a cathinone. Could be wrong though cos my chemistry's shit 8)

Cathinones ftl :D

(For The Lose )


----------



## Public//Enemy

MDPV is not a Cath analgue. 

PeeVee ftw indeed xD


----------



## latac

I took 7*mg and than hour and a half later another 15*mg. (accidentally snorted 2 lines instead of 1 - they were to close together and my hands were shaky from the speed effect) 
First time I felt like my jaw was out of control, but wasn't - just the tongue. 

* +/- 1-3mg


----------



## masaz

Shambles said:


> I always thought that it meant "Fuck The World" actually. Probably means a few things but on BL it usually means "For The Win" - the best option, kinda thing



I used to think it was a sort of spoonerism of 'what the fuck'


----------



## ChasingTheCat

I just noticed again how addictive it is when smoked . Not that I had many peevee-free days in the last months but normally a small line of 3-5mg in the morning is all I want. 

Now with vaping the stuff I would do that amount every hour or so. My luck is that I am not particularly keen on stimulant binges, otherwise this would probably go on for days.

Good thing with peevee is that I am able to maintain normal sleeping and eating patterns. Smoked also lasts considerably shorter, can go to sleep usually 4-5 hours after the last toke.

Big downside when smoked is that it doesn't increase my productivity at all. Less than an hour of a manic hypermotivated state, where focusing is impossible, followed by hours of wiredness. 

In terms of usefulness sublingual is by far my favourite ROA.

btw my stuff is white and very potent but most probably not MDPV at all. Should have the possibilty to try tan soon


----------



## bignbrown

how is this stuff on the heart? Not doing meph anymore because of the heart shit.


----------



## Shambles

No physical problems with the heart that I've heard of. Can get it pumping in a big way but feels more like "normal" stim heart stuff than that weird thing that meph does to my heart. I've never heard of it being a problem but if you overdo it it will feel like it is.


----------



## xxsicknessxx

If ever this thought comes into your head. Put the drugs down.

I heard something, I better eat all my pv left.

What happens? your brain changes for awhile. I just saying ... pv not a eat in danger drug. I dont see it clearing my mind of head in anyway.

Its a tool... I used abuse it..... but it damaged me.... crazy a hard look to pull off... 
i miss brown pv too


----------



## Bare_head

definately has the potential to ruin a life i you was to take it every few hours every day.. i loved the stuff but i dont think a person with little will power such as myself should get any more


----------



## Shambles

I take every few hours (less actually) day to day but not week to week. Seems to work for me


----------



## Bare_head

i could definately go with a dose every few hours, tho the binges seemed to last sooooooo lonnnnggggggggggggggggggg........... sitting there on my computer till 9 in morning not even feeling tired 8)

I did love the stuff! the more i talk the more i want!


----------



## latac

I just don't understand some people that want to use it all the time... It's just wrong. :D


----------



## muttonchops

^ haha, don't beat around the bush


----------



## captain codshit

How does PV compare to speed for you muttonchops? I know you've done a fair bit of decent whizz.. been asking a few people to see what they thought.


----------



## muttonchops

mmmM well, i don't have too much experience with the ole PV.  Took some, then felt myself wanting to take loads more, lied to my girlfriend about the fact that i had taken anything (clear indication that im about to get myself into some serious shit ) so i binned the rest.  I took 7mg and i felt very alert and awake, but didn't get the clear headedness or the hornyness everyone talks about.  Felt pretty anxious TBH and had to drink heavily, but found it really great with alchohol, but had to keep the booze coming fast enough.

Defiantly no replacement for speed for me, but pretty good none the less.  Didn't experience any rushes etc but to be honest i didn't give it much of a chance.  Can't go lying to the missus so therefore its bin worthy.


----------



## I Wanna Pokeball!

Tried this again last night at a party. Really enjoyed the buzz, but I think this time was too much. Not that we did crazy amounts, just redosed too soon. Also ended up still wired when it came time for sleep. Was a fairly unpleasant experiance I can tell you, pounding heart (never had this before with MDPV) and woke up feeling rather drained. My own fault though for not giving myself 5hours or so for it to wear off. 

The PV we had last night seemed to smell horrible in my nose too, perhaps stronger effects too than the original stuff I had a couple of months ago.


----------



## sizzurp

I Wanna Pokeball! said:


> Tried this again last night at a party. Really enjoyed the buzz, but I think this time was too much. Not that we did crazy amounts, just redosed too soon. Also ended up still wired when it came time for sleep. Was a fairly unpleasant experiance I can tell you, pounding heart (never had this before with MDPV) and woke up feeling rather drained. My own fault though for not giving myself 5hours or so for it to wear off.
> 
> The PV we had last night seemed to smell horrible in my nose too, perhaps stronger effects too than the original stuff I had a couple of months ago.



That describes the stuff I got right before getting the white stuff.

The PV you are talking about has WAY to much physical side effects compared to mental effects. Chest tight, high BP, heart out of control, tense, edgy, shakey, and could almost swear I could hear my brain screaming "please no MORE!". The stress and anxiety was off the charts and the smell (which I usually like) was overpowering. Super potent but the negative side effects were way too much. Aside from the odor and taste that was really strong and lingering there wasn't any way to tell at a glance that it was any different then the FUN tan stuff. Oh well. I wonder wtf is in all these different PV batches.


----------



## muttonchops

sizzurp said:


> That describes the stuff I got right before getting the white stuff.
> 
> The PV you are talking about has WAY to much physical side effects compared to mental effects. Chest tight, high BP, heart out of control, tense, edgy, shakey, and could almost swear I could hear my brain screaming "please no MORE!". The stress and anxiety was off the charts and the smell (which I usually like) was overpowering. Super potent but the negative side effects were way too much. Aside from the odor and taste that was really strong and lingering there wasn't any way to tell at a glance that it was any different then the FUN tan stuff. Oh well. I wonder wtf is in all these different PV batches.



This pretty much describes the effects of the stuff i had.  Seemed to have a pretty heavy body load with not much actual positive "buzz".


----------



## Hector

I'm guessing its crucial to own a scales before trying or are there other methods I could use to dose? Just curious, don't actually have any as of yet.


----------



## muttonchops

if you don't have scales then you can disolve it in liquid / alcohol and measure it extremely accurately.

For example 500mg dissolved into 500ml == 1ml / 1mg.  Much cheaper and accurate than scales.  Although you need be sure the amount you have in the first place.

check this link innit 
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=286239&highlight=liquid+measure


----------



## Hector

I thought I could do something like that. I've mixed water with meph/methlyone in the past and used a ml dropper to measure my dose. Wasn't sure if I was able to do the same with mdpv. 

Oh and thanks for the link too, very useful!


----------



## muttonchops

i mixed mine with vodka, worked a treat.  I think you have to be careful mixing with non distilled water because you can get bacteria growth over time.  In fact i think that applies to mixing it with water in general.  I might be wrong though


----------



## Hector

Blimey, didn't think about that, guess it makes sense though. Perhaps i'll mix it with vodka too sounds like a nice combo and I bet it helps to mask any nasty chemical taste.


----------



## Allaround

muttonchops said:


> if you don't have scales then you can disolve it in liquid / alcohol and measure it extremely accurately.
> 
> For example 500mg dissolved into 500ml == 1ml / 1mg.  Much cheaper and accurate than scales.  *Although you need be sure the amount you have in the first place.*



There is no way to know how much powder you're dissolving into the liquid if you don't have a scale.


----------



## lewk

How does this substance go in combination with smoking marijuana? 

Like, for the appetite suppressing effects of MDPV being a stimulant, can anyone shed light on the question of whether smoking Marijuana helps with the appetite?

Or the sleeping, does smoking Marijuana calm an MDPV user down and make it easier to sleep?

Opinions are probably gonna be different between people, but i'm curious.. If you've been or are an MDPV user, how does a little cannabis go with it?

Cheers


----------



## muttonchops

you can buy those relentless energy shots that come in a 500ml bottle, i found it great for storing my PV






slots perfectly into the egg cup holder in the fridge too, haw haw.


----------



## latac

lewk said:


> How does this substance go in combination with smoking marijuana?
> 
> Like, for the appetite suppressing effects of MDPV being a stimulant, can anyone shed light on the question of whether smoking Marijuana helps with the appetite?
> 
> Or the sleeping, does smoking Marijuana calm an MDPV user down and make it easier to sleep?
> 
> Opinions are probably gonna be different between people, but i'm curious.. If you've been or are an MDPV user, how does a little cannabis go with it?
> 
> Cheers


Always smoked when used PV, never eaten within 10hours of the last use - that is why I always eat a lot before using.
Never slept more than 2x90minutes when came home from a party, high on PV. If I take it at 1 in the morning (so i've been up for at least 10hours) it's pretty much not more than 2-3hours of sleep within 24hours (2-3h of sleep in around 36hours).


----------



## sunsetter

muttonchops said:


> you can buy those relentless energy shots that come in a 500ml bottle, i found it great for storing my PV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slots perfectly into the egg cup holder in the fridge too, haw haw.



50ml ye mean chops

as i loaned my scales out and have never seen them again,i will use the liquid method in future in house , but for now i want to do it out and about so compare  a 10mg  line to a matchstick,about how long a length of match would 10mg amount to?


----------



## Public//Enemy

Eating on PV I don't fin that hard... Unless you overdoo it.. Managed to eat a meal on 15mg

oh I should mention that was 2 x seperate doses 4 hours appart lol..


----------



## brokenbrain

All anyone want to really know is HAS THE GOOD STUFF MADE A REAPPEARANCE YET


----------



## Shambles

Not the superduper good stuff, but have heard there is a "new batch" popping up here and there which is supposedly better than the white shite. Don't think I've sampled it but the last bit of peevee I did sample wasn't quite like the brown or the white varieties I've had before - was almost like a hybrid.

I half wondered if somewhere along the line somebody had cut tan with white but I don't think that was the case cos it wasn't quite like either - much more mellow and less likely to result in tweaked-out nutterdom. I did get through a lot quickly but never got as messy as I do on half the amount of the white but it wasn't quite as much fun as the tan. One day the dusky dust will return to save us all from whitey


----------



## Riklet

Well I tried the white stuff a few hours ago and i'm still buzzing, it's rather like the tan but just not as nice, it's more jittery.  Tbh, it's hard for me to compare fully cos i'm getting a cold and i'm feeling a bit run down now anyway, dunno why I even did any.  Quite a nice body buzz and stimulation earlier, it just doesn't feel as smooth as the tan stuff, the drip tastes different, there's no aphrodisiac effects and I can feel more chest "tension" from it (although my pulse is fairly normal, and this could be to do with me doing stimulants over the weekend too) 

Not unimpressed, it's just... not as nice, and tbh it doesn't feel like the same drug.  Similar though in many ways but still...


----------



## Shambles

Couldn't have summed up the difference betwixt tan and white better myself, Riklet. It's not bad stuff in it's own right but it's just not... as nice. Still one of my favourite stims even though it's a poor relation to it's darker sibling but definitely not... as nice 

I find a lowish dose of diazepam or guice helps a fair bit with the tension and jitters if you have any to hand - just a bit to smooth out the rough edges without killing the buzz can work wonders


----------



## easytiger

^^ agree with this, made for a very nice combo over the weekend and brought out porn star qualities i never knew I possessed !


----------



## Riklet

I've been taking valium too often recently, but I did have some G, which I find much less moreish and easier to use on occasion.  Helped a lot, in fact 1ml had me rushing my tits off trying to eat dinner, and creating a landslide of food instead  

Nice buzz, just not sure if I can be arsed with the white stuff again, t'was free so not very fussed.  This grotty oncoming cold might have affected things a bit too, but I was definitely feeling.... jittery earlier, which the G has sorted out.  Hope it cures my fuckin cold too!


----------



## Bella Figura

I find the white pv gets pretty uncomfortable/jittery if I don't have any G or benzos once the initial goodness starts wearing off (or when I've had too much). 

I do like the white stuff despite not having tried the tan (can imagine I'd like that more), but seeing as I've lost my baggie of it I doubt I'll be getting any more.


----------



## kailinu

Shambles said:


> Not the superduper good stuff, but have heard there is a "new batch" popping up here and there which is supposedly better than the white shite. Don't think I've sampled it but the last bit of peevee I did sample wasn't quite like the brown or the white varieties I've had before - was almost like a hybrid.
> 
> I half wondered if somewhere along the line somebody had cut tan with white but I don't think that was the case cos it wasn't quite like either - much more mellow and less likely to result in tweaked-out nutterdom. I did get through a lot quickly but never got as messy as I do on half the amount of the white but it wasn't quite as much fun as the tan. One day the dusky dust will return to save us all from whitey



There's two things you haven't told us about the newer "hybrid" white stuff, Shambles:
1. How much does it make you horny: if the older white stuff deserves a 0 and the tan "pervert" stuff deserved a 10, what about the newer batch you got?
2. Have you tried IV the newer "hybrid" batch and does it make you sleepy or do you feel closer to the IV supercoke you were mentioning in previous posts?


----------



## Shambles

Not sure the stuff I has was a new batch as such, Kailinu. In fact I think it was left over from a previous batch. It did seem to fall between the tan and white in effects but it's possible it had degraded or summat... although I don't think peevee degrades easily unless in solution.

Either way, I'd say it had more of an erotic undertone than the white but far less in your face than the tan - maybe a 3 or 4 on your scale. I didn't IV any of it so couldn't speak to the effects of that method. I mostly sniffed and smoked it - mostly the latter which is why I got through such a lot so quickly. Was great fun while it lasted and it was one of the nicer batches I've sampled but not sure that it's more widely available as I'm pretty sure the fella said it was old stock.


----------



## robydoo24

I just got  hold of some new PV that seems to be pretty good.

I got it from my usual vendor but it is very different from the gear I got before they re-stocked.

This stuff is still white, but is super fluffy. The stuff before being clumpy and made up of tiny 'rocky' bits that had to be crushed before cutting up into lines.

I only ordered half a gram but it looks well over a gram due to the fluffiness. It is still kind of claggy and the flaky bits stick together while trying to set up a line.

My sore cock attests to the fact that it is pretty in your face horn inducing. It is a little sketchy at times but a small dose of Geebee soon sorts that out.

All in all it is a step up from the last white batch. I have no reference to compare it with the tan stuff but so far I am happy with it.


----------



## Public//Enemy

I find the white stuff I have had does make you horny..  but just cant take to much of it.. or you just too wired out to care and sleaver shite xD

Mind due.. batch I have was different to you lot. was very fluffy, probably most fluffy substance I have seen. 

Had the tan before and most people seemed to prefer the white.. i think the tan was better tho, comedown was MUCH less harsh in my eyes.


----------



## kailinu

Robydoo: does the geebee add anything to the peevee in terms of euphoria and does it make it even more "pro-sexual"? Because Geebee on its own has a nice rep on both accounts already  Or does it just help keep the sketchiness (and maybe anxiety) at bay?


----------



## Shambles

MDPV + GBL = Sex God


----------



## robydoo24

kailinu said:


> Robydoo: does the geebee add anything to the peevee in terms of euphoria and does it make it even more "pro-sexual"? Because Geebee on its own has a nice rep on both accounts already  Or does it just help keep the sketchiness (and maybe anxiety) at bay?



To be honest It's a wee bit of both.

It is an excellent combo in its own right. The geebee mellows things out and makes the high from the PV that bit more cuddly and fuzzy. Plus as mentioned sex god is a given.

It is also a must for me when the sketchiness kicks in through taking just that wee bit too much.

I wouldn't have the PV without having the geebee to hand for emergencies.


----------



## kailinu

Further question for those whose knowledge is up to scratch: does everybody now agree that the tan and the white batches were both peevee-based? I think F&B had once speculated that at least some of the white batches might have been based upon some other chemical structure than those with the 3,4-methylenedioxybenzyl group. Has this been substantiated in the meantime? And if not, if all batches were peevee-based, could it be possible that one of the impurities (pyrrolidine or anything else) found in the tan batch could have been able to potentiate the action of the peevee? Or have an influence on its bio-availability (lipophicility, ability to cross the BBB, ...)?


----------



## Allein

Wanted to try this stuff so had to order from a new supplier as the one I was using for other RCs didnt have it in stock. Just got 100mg of MDPV and 1G of Methylone which I havent treid before. 
Anyone mixed these 2 ? Iwas gonna start with about 7mg's of PV and do about 200mg of  the other in a couple of hours...good combo ?


----------



## Evad

No I'd say it's a shit combo, methylone's stimulating enough on it's own. It's your first time trying either of these things., try them on their own.


----------



## Bella Figura

I can't imagine MDPV and Methylone being a good combo, stick to one or the other, especially seeing as its your first time 

edit - what evad said


----------



## Allein

Thanks guys the first 7mgs just kicked in, thats pokey stuff in a subtle kinda way I'll explore this one on its own ;-)


----------



## Bella Figura

Wouldn't advise taking it much higher with PV, it lasts a good 6 hours (from one dose), it can easily turn horrible if you overdo it (which really doesn't take much).

I try not to re-dose more than twice if I plan on getting any sleep that night, also might be handy to have some booze/benzos on hand.


----------



## Allein

I have spent a good few weeks reading up on this stuff so had decided to take a reasonable dose to startrather than mess with a small one and end up redosing.

Your advice is appreacited though, thanks


----------



## sunsetter

had a load of the white last weekend(fuck eyeballing,gotta get my scales back),really needed the guice but my speech went all to fuck,seemed to mumble everything,anyone else get that,?
just got some tan/beige coloured today,but i think i need a break after last weeks carry on,


----------



## captain codshit

Tan PV ... Get on it! I aint tried the tan yet but judging by what people say it must be a hell of alot stronger. I'd say 10mg or more of white in a line, tan its ment to be max 5mg


----------



## Shambles

Yup. If that's real tan peevee you're a lucky boy and I have drug envy. If it's the proper tan stuff you're definitely best starting low. Even 5mg can kinda take your breath away sometimes. Let us know if it's the real deal - would be a bit of hope that it may be making a comeback at last


----------



## koneko

I'd really like to try this stuff...it sounds like my kinda thing %)

must do more research 8)


----------



## sunsetter

kate66 said:


> I'd really like to try this stuff...it sounds like my kinda thing %)
> 
> must do more research 8)



it pisses on meph /methy big time,i usually die next day etc but i`m fine no sleep at all,plenty of loving tho
in fact i had to resort to electrical help as i was struggling  n needed to rest:Dand only stopped then cause the batteries ran out  ,,,,,

i took a load of the white last weekend,(far too much)i`m talking at least 100mg over the weekend prob more,this other stuff one half inch line split into two doses around three hours apart,

i  look like a cowboy without a horse today tho


----------



## koneko

sunsetter said:


> it pisses on meph /methy big time,i usually die next day etc but i`m fine no sleep at all,plenty of loving tho
> in fact i had to resort to electrical help as i was struggling  n needed to rest:Dand only stopped then cause the batteries ran out  ,,,,,
> 
> i took a load of the white last weekend,(far too much)i`m talking at least 100mg over the weekend prob more,this other stuff one half inch line split into two doses around three hours apart,
> 
> i  look like a cowboy without a horse today tho



Are you a girl sunsetter? I thought you were a boy!

LOL at image


----------



## masaz

Still trying to find the right time to try my PV, I get nervous about such things but am hugely looking forward to it. Always loved stims, will be nice to try a new one! 

How would I go about dosing without scales, I have 125mg but a tiny bit of that came out into my tin so would it be OK to do it in water and just assume I'm taking like a mg for every ml or whatever the correct ratio is seeing as there'll be just a bit less?


----------



## captain codshit

That would work fine  PV is pretty nasty stuff to sniff aswell, it doesn't burn at all really - especially not compared to meph. It does seem to leave some horrible residue stuck to your nose though. I did about 20mg of white one night in a shot glass with juice and it worked nicely! If you wanted to sniff it or just guess it though, I'd say a line about an inch long and so thin you can almost count the grains.

Sunsetter - Lucky man from what I hear the tan PV is the business! The first stuff I had was an off white colour and felt much stronger than the pure white fluffy stuff thats been about since. The white stuff I've done 100mg in a night, it just gets edgy and you can't sleep for ages. TBH the last few times I'd say 20mg in a night is the most its worth doing. With the tan probably even less!

Hmmm PV, haven't had any in ages.. If I find the tan stuff may have to buy some %)


----------



## masaz

Cheers  Ooh I can't wait til me next day off!


----------



## sunsetter

kate66 said:


> Are you a girl sunsetter? I thought you were a boy!
> 
> LOL at image



na i`m a man,with severely worn out tackle,the day if ye get my drift(try an image that if ye can)i`ll be carrying it about in a sling all week


----------



## CbRoXiDe

I thought walking like a cowboy without a horse was a sign of being bummed lol ?


----------



## sunsetter

captain codshit said:


> That would work fine  PV is pretty nasty stuff to sniff aswell, it doesn't burn at all really - especially not compared to meph. It does seem to leave some horrible residue stuck to your nose though. I did about 20mg of white one night in a shot glass with juice and it worked nicely! If you wanted to sniff it or just guess it though, I'd say a line about an inch long and so thin you can almost count the grains.
> 
> Sunsetter - Lucky man from what I hear the tan PV is the business! The first stuff I had was an off white colour and felt much stronger than the pure white fluffy stuff thats been about since. The white stuff I've done 100mg in a night, it just gets edgy and you can't sleep for ages. TBH the last few times I'd say 20mg in a night is the most its worth doing. With the tan probably even less!
> 
> Hmmm PV, haven't had any in ages.. If I find the tan stuff may have to buy some %)



last week had to be supplemented with val doonicans and guice,only prob was i could not speak after that mix ,only mumble ,went to boozer too,what the fuck we were thinking i dont know,played pool took over an hour for one game and instead of us all relaxing and sitting down and chilling etc  ,four of us stood in bar in a perfect square almost touching each other shoulder to shoulder ,totally banjoed,must have looked well stupid,ha ha


----------



## monster15x

fastandbulbous said:


> Definitely fake. No matter how much tolerance you have, no-one could ingest a gram of pervert powder and get no effects at all (I've had hideious tolerance at points, like doing 200mg in one day, but 20mg still managed to get me going & that's 1/50th of a gram)



200mg in a day isn't that much! I've had to take over 100mg lines to get any feels out of stuff that started working at 5-10..


----------



## Bella Figura

Yes 200mg in a day is a lot. It may not seem so much when you've got a tolerance but to anyone else it would be a horrible amount to take.


----------



## alpha76

Am I right to assume peevee refers to MDPV and geebee to GBL?


----------



## Bella Figura

Correct


----------



## latac

Anyone tried 100mg 4FA (orally) + 5-15mg MDPV an hour later?


----------



## monster15x

whoremoaning said:


> Yes 200mg in a day is a lot. It may not seem so much when you've got a tolerance but to anyone else it would be a horrible amount to take.



A lot for a first timer, but he said he had "hideous tolerance".


----------



## latac

Lol, 200mg, that's 10x the amount I use on a party to get a 3-4 hours long strong high. 
So I would need around 120mg to be fuckedup 24h straight.

Man you have ________ tolerance!


----------



## Riklet

Mm had a lil line of tan and gummed some, so much nicer than that white stuff (less rushy immediately though, I can see why some prefer the white stuff), I get fucking jaw tension off it though, even after nom'ing magnesium! Worse than speed even, I think...

glad I didn't go on a wankathon mission  as my house mate just came running in having forgotten something.  Free house yeahhhh right! Bwahaha %)


----------



## sakrik

My first experiences with MDPV was 2007 summer, ill try it in two days 2x5mg and 2x5mg I.V, it was a little tan, not white, i didnt like it all, make me anxiety and my heart rate was high. Then second time was 2months ago when i trade from my friend 200mg white 98% pure MDPV and id love'd it, just can't keep redosing in my hands, i didnt sleep 4 nights and took usually 10mg I.V doses, after that 4 days and night i got i little psychosis, but i luckily got sleep and sleeping 32hrs in a row.. after that i feel pretty ok. But i cant take this too much in my hands, becouse this is so fuckng addictive shit, my tolerance grotwth a bit and now i start usually 15mg I.V and that rush  and keep redosing 5-10mg in 1½-2½hrs.. but sometimes i can handle even 6hrs break. Yesterday i got my white little clumpy powder wich is good IMO (500mg only) and i trade straight 300mg to opioids, i'd allways likes opioids more than stimulants, but this is great stimulant. I have to nowadays take allways beta blockers before i shoot peevee, my heart stomping so much unless i didn't. 

2 months ago i dosing eyeballing and i think it was about 30-35mg and zero tolerance.. i shoot it my vein and halfway when my syringepump was down my hairs went "up" and uncrediple euphoria, like tiny electroshocks in my head, only not nice thing was my heart almost explode in my chest, it feel like it but in hour heart pumping went slower and i just enjoy my feeling.

I've only used MDPV intravenously, much difference snorting, plugging, oral? I assume the rush is best I.V (i enjoy it like hell)  now 25hrs awake and planned be awake in a early evening, now its 12:32pm in Finland, planned that i took my last redose at this "binge" 18-19pm and try go to sleep at midnight after 38hrs.. Good substance if can keep in handle, most cant, including me (very hard to keep it handled)


----------



## muttonchops

thats some seriously peevee usage.  Stay safe man. abusing stims like that will not lead you to a good place


----------



## sakrik

muttonchops said:


> thats some seriously peevee usage.  Stay safe man. abusing stims like that will not lead you to a good place



Yea, u spoke so true. Thats why i will stay mainly opioids than stims.. opioids is too very addictive, but not so dangerous to your body and "head"..


----------



## Allein

I found a line of M1 took the edge off ;-)


----------



## Medi57

Magnesium is supposed to stop jaw clenching, or doing loads of ket always worked for me


----------



## Allein

sorry my wasted state of mind getting the better of me, apologies.

M1 is Methylone and I would advice mixing it with MDPV or though I dont mind a bit.

If you havent anything else a couple of drinks is probably the best thing..how much did you do, I normally dose about 10mg


----------



## Allein

nope its some pokey tackle, I'm sure it will ease off in a bit though


----------



## B9

Just relax - that usually works 


But seriously you need to stop eating/snorting/plugging/iving/iming it for that to go away - benzos harrdly touch it


----------



## Acid4Blood

Got my first gram of MPDV on Friday!
Must say I love the stuff. 

Started off 2am on Saturday nite ater doing ~500mg meph at a gig. 
Just weighed the baggy this morning & turns out i did 350mg between 2am Saturday nite & 2am last nite with no sleep even after eating 4mg xanax sat nite & 2mg on sunday nite! 
Felt absolutely fine without sleep! Apart from slight audio hallucinations on Sunday nite, which was prob partially due to the strong weed mixed with sleep dep. Is MDPV known for causing audio hallucinations with prolonged use?

Woke at 7:15am this morning after a nice slepp on 4mg xanax last nite. Did another 30mg before getting into the shower this morning - Shower felt really good (no as good as on MDMA tho!)

I can see now why people call this perv powder! I thought meph made me horny but PV makes me seriously fucking horny! 
The orgasm is right up there with MDMA! (which IMO gives BY FAR the best orgasm)
Altho the 500mg meph consumed earlier in the nite may have mixed well with the PV to make the orgasm even better! 

Man, this stuff is seriously fucking fiendish!
I started off all sensibly & weighed out my first 10mg line. Then just eyeballed it after that.
I thought the gram would last me ages but I used 380mg since 2am Saturday nite to now! 
Feels soooo good tho. Need a bit more self-control! It would usually bother me if I didn't sleep for 2 days but I felt fine on this stuff! (apart from the vivid audio hallucinations on sunday nite)

& I actually like the "taste"/smell of it when snorted. 

MDPV gets 2 thumbs up from me! 

Is it cardiotoxic at all ? (or bad for you physically in any way?)



			
				B9 said:
			
		

> benzos harrdly touch it



You can say that again!
4mg xanax with absolutely NO benzo tolerance didnt even get me to sleep!


----------



## muttonchops

maaan, i WISH i felt like this when i tried peevee.  It just made me feel pretty crappy, anxious.  Very heavy body load.  I am wondering if i had some crappy batch because its not like me not to like a stimulant


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ various batches from different vendors AFAIK. Mine isn't exactly tan but it isn't exactly white either. Its fucking good tho, thats for sure!


----------



## Bella Figura

Compared to meph its not that bad physically, don't expect it to be worse for you than your standard stim.

And yep, can take a shitload of benzos to bring you down if you've overdone it. I found it incredibly more compulsive/addictive than Meph. Took a binge + suicidal comedown from hell to sort it out


----------



## DonQuixote

muttonchops said:


> maaan, i WISH i felt like this when i tried peevee.  It just made me feel pretty crappy, anxious.  Very heavy body load.  I am wondering if i had some crappy batch because its not like me not to like a stimulant



Ditto. Apart from a few mildly euphoric cycle rides, it was mainly anxiety. No horniness at all - even with the shower fittings page of the Argos catalogue.


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ Once the euphoria & horniness wears off, a benzo really takes the edge off & relaxes.

Would need to take a high dose of a hypnotic benzo, like midazolam or nitrazepam to get to to sleep tho.


----------



## latac

Sniffed 15mg mdpv and a couple of minutes later a line of speed (definitely less then 200mg) some days ago.
Conclusion: 
I would advise not to, the effects aren't worth the aftermath the next day...


----------



## captain codshit

^ Haha serious comedown was it? 

Latac i see you post alot in this thread. Surely where you are the quality of the speed would make the MDPV seem pointless? MDPV is good, but high quality sulphate pisses on it from a great height in my eyes. Although the original MDPV i tried was quite good, all the rest were pretty crappy and edgy. High quality speed is much much better and more euphoric high for me


----------



## immad

I'm looking forward to trying peevee again with the lady, although this time I'm thinking about rectal administration. For someone who likes a little less than 10 mg of the old tan (quite old) per line every 1,5 hour or so and has no stim tolerance (not even caffeine), how much should be used rectally and how long will it last compared to oral/nasal?

Has anyone tried to combine it with opiates like fentanyl or a low dose of psychedelics?


----------



## captain codshit

Can someone please post a picture of the tan colour MDPV?

Is it like this;
http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/show_image.php?i=mdpv/mdpv_powder__i2008e0299_disp.jpg

I think the first time i did PV it was the tan stuff. Could not have donw anymore than 20mg over a few hours, last time with the white fluffy ii could have sniffed 20mg in a line.. It was still good but felt more fiendish and wasn't as strong or as good as the original. Really would love to know though, as i suspect the place that i purchased it from is still selling it :D


----------



## captain codshit

atm23 said:


> I found a line of M1 took the edge off ;-)



Sorry but thats terrible advice IMO. Shes got problems with a tight jaw from MDPV, so take some M1?! 8)  M1 will just make your jaw go more from what i've seen of it. NEver had any jaw tightness on peevee, but try some magnesium or just relax is much better advice!


----------



## latac

captain codshit said:


> ^ Haha serious comedown was it?
> 
> Latac i see you post alot in this thread. *Surely where you are the quality of the speed would make the MDPV seem pointless?* MDPV is good, but high quality sulphate pisses on it from a great height in my eyes. Although the original MDPV i tried was quite good, all the rest were pretty crappy and edgy. High quality speed is much much better and more euphoric high for me



The comedown was ok since I was at a party and didn't quite notice when my high ended. The problem was the whole day after wards (I got something short of 3 hours of sleep when I got home) my whole chest hurt when I was breathing, all I could do was act as a plant all day. 

:DAnd I can assure you, you can as easily get 1/5 speed as 5/5 (rating). Besides, I like to take a drug and go dance my ass of for 3-4 hours, speed just doesn't have such a long rush/high. And I like the low quantity that I have to sniff as oppose to lines of speed...
Ether way I'm taking a brake from PV maybe till new years or something, can't be to sure what the stuff does to you body&mind ...


----------



## captain codshit

^ Thats what i meant man, is the quality of the speed where you not usually very high quality  here in Scotland your talking about average of 5-15% or some shit. I only had proper Eastern European quality stuff last weekend, 0.4 over 16hours and i was still wide awake and fairly buzzing 24+ later. Good speed should almost certainly be lasting as long or longer than MDPV, which for me is usually 3-5hours a dose.

I've kind of gone off PV to be honest. Nice high from it if its good stuff, but last time it seemed to make me pretty edgy and anxious.. For me i preffer the quality speed has some euphoria to it  i loved MDPV the first time, but last times anxiety put me off..


----------



## latac

Oh, okay.

PS: Is it just me or is the sentence: "is the quality of the speed *where you not* usually very high quality" totally fucked up? :D


----------



## captain codshit

Sorry man, what i meant is.. is the quality of the speed where you are not usually very high?

Even the best MDPV i've had doesn't compare to high quality eastern european sulphate


----------



## theotherside

Anyone know what benzo would work better for a MDPV comedown? I accidentally did just a little too much and am starting to fiend...HARD. Searching is very difficult task sorry if it's in this thread already.


----------



## Bella Figura

Which benzos have you got at hand? Hypnotics would do a better job at getting you to sleep probably, but enough Diazepam/Alprazolam should be good too.


----------



## Acid4Blood

theotherside26 said:


> Anyone know what benzo would work better for a MDPV comedown?



A strong anxiolytic benzo like xanax would be best for during the day.
If you're trying to sleep after using MDPV, a strong hypnotic like midazolam would be best.

I only started taking MDPV on Saturday & I've been taking 2mg xanax bars to eliminate any edginess once the euphoria wears off.

I really overdid it with this stuff & am only feeling the comedown today - not pleasant! 

Lost all self-control. Did a total of 480mg from 2am Saturday nite to 10am yesterday morning.

My comedown symptoms are:

Over-sensitive hearing which seems to have lingered from the extremely vivid audio hallucinations that I experienced while on it.

Slight paranoia/edgyness.

Red patches/dry skin on my face. 

Decreased motivation.

I suppose alot of these symptoms could be the result of dehydration, sleep dep & not eating. But at the end of the day it was because I failed to use MDPV in moderation.
It would seem I have more self-control with meph than I have with PV! 

In short: Really enjoyable high but the difficulty sleeping, edgy comedown, extreme audio hallucinations & my inability to use moderatly make it undesirable for me.

Stims aren't really my thing anyway.  The down usually ain't worth the high.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Shambles said:
			
		

> but a peevee binge is a one-off thing - lessons are learned the hard way.



So true! 

I'm still recovering from my 480mg fuck-up binge. Had a very broken sleep last night with lots of fuct-up dreams. Been zombified all day. 

Can't wait to feel normal again. Still very anxious & scattered. 
The comedown is so long & drawn out.


----------



## Riklet

Bah man that sucks, sorry to hear things went so fiendish and scattered.  Good luck piecing your noodle back together, sounds like that was a bit of a crazy binge!

Dunno which kind of PV you've had, but the white batch I tried did have quite a jittery comedown and felt more straining on my heart... dunno, I don't find any kind of PV that fiendish really, not quite sure.  SOunds like you nom'd a fair amount of xanax, I think that would put me to sleep for a week, don't normally need anything to come down/sleep off (tan) pv although extra snugness is always welcome!

Definitely a lesson learnt then? If you do the stuff again, try and just stick to a single dose or maybe two, you get significant, if subtle effects for a good 6 hours.  Bit hard to do, but the comedown is far more bearable.  The sleep stuff I think it just depends on the person, i've fallen asleep on PV and speed before.  You got any diaz to take the edge off now? That's a fucking shit ton of PV to go through first time


----------



## Acid4Blood

Riklet said:


> Bah man that sucks, sorry to hear things went so fiendish and scattered.  Good luck piecing your noodle back together, sounds like that was a bit of a crazy binge!



Thanks man. It means alot to hear that right now. Still in a really bad place.



> SOunds like you nom'd a fair amount of xanax



Yeah, about 20mg (~10 bars) over the few days but I didn't sleep! It just took the edge off the PV.



> Definitely a lesson learnt then?


Big time! Don't think I've ever felt so de-personalised (not myself) on a comedown before. Can't trust myself with the stuff at all so don't think I will ever take the remaining 520mg. I wasn't myself while on it so trusting myself to dose moderatly is not really an option.



> You got any diaz to take the edge off now?


Yeah, have some diaz, clonaz, temaz, nitraz, midaz, bromaz & alpraz! But at the moment I dont feel like taking anything! I feel so tired I just want to get as much natural sleep as possible. Altho, after the insane nightmares last nite, some diaz might be of help.

Thanks so much for caring. Feel so fucking alone right now its scary.  Hopefully everything will go back to normal in a few days!


----------



## Shambles

Am recovering from (yet another 8)) peevee (and the rest ) binge myself, DMT. Today is the first day I've felt anywhere close to being back to baseline - three days minimum to get over it, I'd say. For the last few days I've barely been able to think let alone try to communicate so have been in full-on recovery mode and doing fuck all - even going to the shop for baccy was a massive struggle. I find nothing much helps but trying to eat well and sleep loads. You'll be right in another day or two but the emotional/mental comedown is fuckin' brutal for the first coupla days - feels like you'll never get back to normal but you do. Promise


----------



## Acid4Blood

^^^ Thanx for the reassurance man. Makes me feel alot better to have an idea of the duration of this hellish emotional/mental comedown. It really does feel like things will never go back to normal.

Sorry to hear you're in the same boat Sham. Altho, it's good to know I'm not the only person going through this right now! With plenty of food & lots of sleep we'll be cool in a few days. 
Nothing feels better than empathy & reassurance in situations like this.
Thanks again! 

It's my son's first birthday tomorrow so I'll have to put on a brave face & not show my fragility. My love for him is never affected by comedowns like this tho. Just makes me want to get over it quicker. 

Here's to a quick recovery! Best of luck Sham.


----------



## Shambles

Even last night I was still a complete zombie and had that "Went too far this time - never gonna get right again " feeling but do feel better today. Think this is maybe the fourth day off the peevee and it's definitely on the upturn now.

Makes a bit of a mockery of my "You only binge on peevee once" statement you quoted up there but it's like a scab I can't stop picking at with me - I _know_ that if I have peevee I'll hammer it and feel like shit for days but at the time it's just so damn great :D

Oh yeah, ketamine is the one of the few things that helps with the aftermath for me. Probably not for everyone but the mood lift a few bumps of ket provide definitely help me. I find benzos are only useful for helping to sleep it off but kinda make the zombiedom stuff worse - it's hard enough to think as it is without even more haze :D

Here's to a happy recovery, eh?


----------



## theotherside

I agree with people saying that you learn your lesson from this one. I went into the night using 1 small bump to help the sleepiness that my Morphine binge caused. Next thing I know it's 24 hours later and I'm still going strong until I realized that I had to work this morning. In a panic I took 2mg xanax which only helps the edginess. An hour later I had to take 2 more mg of xanx and 2 cyclones just to manage 4 hours sleep. The fiend is worse than meph/fleph/dimethocaine/methylone and almost as bad as coke. Great high but the edginess reminds me of butylone and benzo's only help so much. I'm gonna put this one on the shelf for long time I think. 

I am mostly an opiate/bud kind of person but I've been trying out alot of stims lately. I just can't find one that doesn't make me fiend like a crackhead. Thankgod I can't get a hold of any RC opioids or I would be in real trouble.


----------



## easytiger

DMT/ Shams, hope your feeling better soon guys. Did a 3 day binge on the pevee a couple of weeks back, fuck the come down was rough! copious booze, geebee and a day in bed eventually brought me round altho didnt feel right for about a week. sleep, eat and try get some sunlight if weather allows, you'll soon be right as.


----------



## Sturnam

So I've looked through here about the white/tan MDPV debate, and I was wondering if that white "MDPV" is still confirmed at *not *MDPV.

I ordered mine from a *snip* website, and it came as the white powder. I don't have access (at least not easily) to the hot KMnO4, so I doubt I'll be able to do that test on it.

I was thinking that maybe the white/tan mix up is mostly confined to the European companies, while the Asian ones might not have the same problem? The only thing is I'm not sure if the European vendors get it from someone else in the first place.

Basically what I'm looking for is confirmed (tested) updates, cause it seemed like the only batch that was actually tested chemically was more than 6 months ago, if not longer. But then again, I didn't read through this entire thread, so I may be wrong.


----------



## melchet

DMT4Blood said:


> Thanks man. It means alot to hear that right now. Still in a really bad place.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, about 20mg (~10 bars) over the few days but I didn't sleep! It just took the edge off the PV.
> 
> 
> Big time! Don't think I've ever felt so de-personalised (not myself) on a comedown before. Can't trust myself with the stuff at all so don't think I will ever take the remaining 520mg. I wasn't myself while on it so trusting myself to dose moderatly is not really an option.
> 
> 
> Yeah, have some diaz, clonaz, temaz, nitraz, midaz, bromaz & alpraz! But at the moment I dont feel like taking anything! I feel so tired I just want to get as much natural sleep as possible. Altho, after the insane nightmares last nite, some diaz might be of help.
> 
> Thanks so much for caring. Feel so fucking alone right now its scary.  Hopefully everything will go back to normal in a few days!




Just tried it myself  Friday night and again tonight. Forgot it wasn't coke and snorted about 300mg (i'm guessing cos no scales) - about 4 hours ago. It looked to be about five or six "good" sized lines that i'd do with coke. Well i won't be sleeping tonight I can tell you! On the plus side it doesn't bung you up so you sound like you have a cold - which is always a dead giveaway. On the minus side i find it difficult to gauge the quantity - not having the necessary paraphenalia. Good overall effects - similar to coke but longer lasting (although this might be down to the near OD quantity i've probably taken! Silly!) Be careful!! You should get over the depression/paranioa within a day or so - assuming you are of otherwise normal constitution!


----------



## Shambles

Welcome to EADD and BL 

Other than that, you snorted 300mg of MDPV with no tolerance?!? Over how long a period of time cos that doesn't sound possible unless it was cut to hell or not peevee at all. Even with extreme tolerance somebody couldn't very feasibly use such doses in a day let alone a few hours. 300mg would have the most hardened peevee-fiend dialling 999, I'd imagine.


----------



## sunsetter

^ yeah there is a world of difference between the white/tan,
i could easily do a load of the white,but that tan beige colour stuff i got,one tiny bump had me going for a good 16 hours+ and never felt the need to top up ,which i had with the white every few hours,
the strange thing is both came from same vendor in rapid sucession ,i may have just been lucky and fluked a random 2 g bag  of tan after getting 1g of white,who knows,also i have no come down at all which is strange for me as if i even look at a stim i will usually suffer for days,


----------



## pfeife

I am very confused about the white/tan discussion because I received the beige, sticky one. I took 4 mg (liquid solution) orally and had following effects: anorexia, moderate lift mood, slight euphoria/body load, resting pulse 120 BPM, moderate nervousness, slight paranoia. One hour after the peak I took GBL and it felt definitely better than usual, the negative effects were gone but came again less strong after the GBL faded.

So my question to the people who tried the "bad white" batch or both: Were there any obvious effects at a low oral dose like 4 mg? Do these effects resemble a small oral dose of "tan/potent" MDPV?

Will try 5 mg nasally tomorrow.


----------



## Shambles

Hmm... I've never heard of a sticky batch. Do you mean actually wet and sticky or more kinda clumpy? If the latter than I suspect it's probably the newish batch that's doing the rounds. I'd say the effects are somewhere between those of the tan and white - slightly mellower and less tweaked than the white but without the euphoria, clarity and hypersexuality of the tan.

The effects you describe I'd say are broadly typical of MDPV in general but sound most like the new beige batch I mention. The white tends to have more strong negative effects than the tan but the dose you mention fits better with tan. Of course some folks are more sensitive to it than others which may explain that.

Bear in mind that it will be more intense snorted than orally dosed but even the most potent MDPV is quite safe at those levels. GBL really helps with the jitteriness and anxiety that can come with peevee as you noticed.


----------



## nuke

I don't understand how anyone could do 300mg of this in 4 hours.  I dug up my batch from years and years ago, a beige clumpy powder with a slight smell of pyrollidine, and tested 4mg nasally to see how that dose would fair for ADHD (which was a few grains of the powder).  Within about 5 minutes I was pretty stimulated, my heart was moving 20bpm faster (resting pulse 96) and my sinuses were absurdly clear.  I felt fairly relaxed and went about my day as per normal mostly, got a bunch of things done and was able to concentrate a little better.  Felt a little miserable on the comedown four hours later but it wasn't anything severe.  No desire to redose at all, actually I was pretty done with it a couple hours in as stimulants don't give me a lot of joy, they mostly just keep me from getting distracted from whatever I'd been doing.  Not really any euphoria, but NDRIs never usually give me euphoria.

It did make me kind of paranoid around people, though.  For instance I kept thinking I was walking too fast and people were staring at me because my walking was speedy so I'd have to slow down to keep from walking so fast.  Which in retrospect doesn't make a lot of sense.  I think Focalin is a better medication for this reason.


----------



## Riklet

I've seen white MDPV and clumpy powdery tan pv but never anything sticky or "wet", that sounds odd.  It's a little sticky actually I guess, kinda sticks to a card when you're chopping it up.

Had some earlier (~5mg?) to aid adventures into town.  I find PV quite relaxing, it doesn't make me paranoid or weirded out around people, I quite enjoy power walking around feeling tingly and people watching haha.  Can still feel it 6 hours later, but feel a bit lazy and useless now, even though i've got work to do.  At least i'm not jittery ha..


----------



## Shambles

300mg of MDPV - unless if it was cut to hell maybe - sounds completely unrealistic to me. Even in the midst of lengthy binges with heavy tolerance I'd struggle to get through more than 100-150mg in 24 hours. And that's smoking the stuff which is brutal for compulsive redosing. I suspect the fella talking about such doses must have MDPV confused with meph or M1 or summat cos 300mg makes no sense at all - especially for first time use


----------



## Riklet

Yeah that's an absolute shit ton, it's probably... possible, but sounds fucking crazy, no matter what "kind" of PV, they're all pretty fucking potent.... some BL binges are a bit mindboggling tbh!


----------



## pfeife

Shambles said:


> Hmm... I've never heard of a sticky batch. Do you mean actually wet and sticky or more kinda clumpy? If the latter than I suspect it's probably the newish batch that's doing the rounds. I'd say the effects are somewhere between those of the tan and white - slightly mellower and less tweaked than the white but without the euphoria, clarity and hypersexuality of the tan.
> 
> The effects you describe I'd say are broadly typical of MDPV in general but sound most like the new beige batch I mention. The white tends to have more strong negative effects than the tan but the dose you mention fits better with tan. Of course some folks are more sensitive to it than others which may explain that.
> 
> Bear in mind that it will be more intense snorted than orally dosed but even the most potent MDPV is quite safe at those levels. GBL really helps with the jitteriness and anxiety that can come with peevee as you noticed.




Well, the color is definitely beige, it's much darker than caffeine freebase under daylight. I would describe it as clumpy as you said; when I press the powder with my fingertip or something like that, there are about 0,2-0,8 cm sized longish and thin ledges/cakes/tiles (dunno what english word fits the best... feel free to correct me, would be nice ) that gets cracks when I bent the bag backwards... 
This morning at 8:40 AM when I prepared a line of +- 0,5 mg 5 mg of peevee, there were some chunks that sticked to my small scale "pinchers" when I tried to break them.
Have taken 8 mg MDPV rectally + 1,6 ml of GBL 20 minutes ago after the 5 mg Peevee this morning. Onset was quite fast, about 6-7 minutes, the body load is great, my heart is racing and my mood strongly elevated, focus seemed to be already worse, was very fine this morning, furthermore I am a bit restless in my legs, strongest in my jaw (but no bruxism), good alertness.

This morning and till 1 PM the "jittering" was moderate, not stronger than yesterday though (no paranoia, more like a "natural"
 coming down with some cardio-vascular issues like tachykardia...), GBL again helped a lot and I wouldn't dare to take such a dose again or more in a row without a benzo/GBL (250 mg phenazepam + propylene glycol  is coming )

What do you think would be the best for coming down and as a sleeping aid? Promethazine? diphenhydramine? pipamperone (typical antipsychotic)? Risperidone (Atypical antipsychotic)? Or 12/25 mg atenolol (betablocker)? Have read some confusing shit concerning beta-blockers though (might even worse amphetamine tachykardia or hypertension, because stimulants allegedly affect the a-adreno-receptor... but still helped very well for cardio-vascular effects of Dimethylcathinone and 4-MMC). 

Regards! Gotta get out now, sitting is uncomfortable! . See if they're some psilo mushrooms, only found three yet, anhydrous about 250 mg!

Ahh, to mention it, I had strong pain today again. I have chronical pain and have been taken 2-3 x 100 mg tilidine for 1,5 years (= about 2-3 x 20 mg morphine, only opioids and gabapentin helps, but there're bad side effects, looking forward to try pregabalin...)


----------



## Shambles

pfeife said:


> when I press the powder with my fingertip or something like that, there are about 0,2-0,8 cm sized longish and thin ledges/cakes/tiles (dunno what english word fits the best... feel free to correct me, would be nice ) that gets cracks when I bent the bag backwards...



You know I can't think of an English word for that either but I know what you mean. Maybe we should borrow a word from your language cos we seem to have missed out on one here :D

That was how the beige batch has been for me - clumpy and kinda cakey as you describe. Sticks to itself more than the white or tan versions. I find it's not quite as potent as either of the other versions but I tend to binge and eyeball doses and it may be more or less dense than I'm used to or down to tolerance. I find it has less uncomfortable side-effects at reasonable doses but certainly still has them if you overdo it.

Plugging it is more intense than sniffing or oral dosing as you've noticed - can be easy to take just a bit too much and get a nasty shock. I would agree with you that having GBL and/or benzos on hand is almost essential. I find diazepam helps (clonazepam even more so) with the jitters and it lasts a lot longer than GBL which is quite handy if you're up for a while and redosing.

Not sure about sleep meds cos I'm way too fiendish with peevee and use however much I have before crashing. I generally use benzos (diazepam and/or temazepam usually, alprazolam or clonazepam if have them) to help with the bumpy landing.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Shambles said:
			
		

> You know I can't think of an English word for that either but I know what you mean. Maybe we should borrow a word from your language cos we seem to have missed out on one here



Surely the word would be *clumping*! As in the powder clumps together when pressed! 

Maybe *binding* would be a better word for it. Or maybe not....

Anyway, the PV i have at the moment clumps together like that when pressed.
Its kinda hard to make a stright line out of it too. (alot like 2CD) Infact 2CD & MDPV have pretty much the same consistancy/texture.

I actually contimplated taking 20mg peevee earlier (just to round off the 520mg in the bag to 500mg! ) Then I just said fuck-it. I'd only end up gettin stuck into the other half gram & going another sleepless 4 day bender. & theres no fucking way i'm gonna put myself through another one those NASTY fucking comedowns. It's probably the only substance I can't trust myself to do! Ah well...


----------



## polidelaiko

So I have some MDPV, but I dont know if its the "real" one or not, as I never tried it before. Its very white and powdery, and it doesnt smell much.. but vaporizing a few grains gives some sperm smelling smoke....


----------



## Shambles

Spermy smoke = MDPV 

Well, I'm sure there are other possibilities but peevee certainly smells of spunk. If it's white then presumably it's the white version of peevee. Still up for debate which version is "true" peevee, perhaps, but it sounds like you have what most folks would think of as white peevee. In my experience the white stuff is the most speedy, fiendish and with the "worst" ratio of side-effects to desired effects. It's still plenty fun though so enjoy - in moderation if you can


----------



## polidelaiko

^^ Yes, its speedy and quite fiendish I´m starting to realize (oh God help me from myself!!!!).
No effects on libido noted until now... does it happen too when vaporizing?
The truth is... I was expecting the tan MDPV....the sexual effects were the most appealing to me...


----------



## Shambles

I get zero sexual effects on the white and few on the beige varieties really - more just speedy as hell on the white and zoned out on the beige. The tan is a _whole_ other matter 

Not sure whether vapourising definitely makes a difference but I've used various methods of administration (including vaping) all three and it's only the tan that has the erotomania for me


----------



## captain codshit

^ Have defo heard the tan is around again. Might try track some down myself, last time the white made me a bit edgy and anxious. I think tbh speed is far better, sex on the comedown of speed is better anyway. However I have never done the tan, so cannot say for sure :D


----------



## Shambles

Not heard of the original tan stuff being available anywhere again but hope I'm proved wrong on that :D

This beige stuff (lighter in tone than the tan and slightly more yellowish) that's everywhere at the moment is probably being described as tan by many as it ain't white and has a more subtle effect. _Really_ hope I am proved wrong though 

And sex on tan peevee is godly - nothing really compares. Maybe a combo of meth and geebee is as close as you'd get. Now that sounds like fun %)


----------



## polidelaiko

This may seem like a stupid question, but I never was in the position of having too much of a drug that has so much addictive properties (at least in me).. So i want to be prepared...
So how do you moderate your use, without throwing the rest of the stash away? Do you use a method like F&B so you can´t have access to your stash while binging?


----------



## Shambles

Now therein lies the rub with peevee 

It's cheap, legal, fiendish as fuckeryfuck and potent as hell - _sooooo_ easy to take it too far. I must admit the only way I can realistically control my intake is to only buy enough that it will last me no more than a week or so of binging. The fiending - especially when smoked - almost makes crack seem mild in comparison 

I find GBL and benzos take the edge off and I can doze for a while. If I _really_ make the effort I can use one, the other, or ideally both to leave it alone for a while and get some decent sleep. If you don't have either to hand then even just some alcohol can help bring you down a bit.

Other than that maybe try to switch to sniffing or oral dosing rather than smoking - it lasts longer and is noticeably less fiendish. Or maybe give it to somebody trustworthy to hold on to if there is anybody. Many have ended up flushing the stuff if it really comes to it. I've never found the need and unless you have a really large amount then you've just got a very _loooooong_ night or two (or three or four or more ) nights to look forward too and a bumpy landing 

I'd say a gram+ would maybe be in the dodgy zone but I find it's a surprisingy benign substance physically even though it doesn't feel like it at the time. Try to eat something, maybe some benzos or similar if available and try to distract yourself with something. Many folks end up reading everything on BL about peevee and writing long, complicated and confusing posts whilst on it - I know I certainly often do :D


----------



## Zakalwe

How much have people burned their way through on a binge before? I've never had a massive amount to myself at any one time and I have a fairly good sense of when its time to call it a day so its always seemed pretty controlable.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Shambles said:
			
		

> It's cheap, legal, fiendish as fuckeryfuck and potent as hell - sooooo easy to take it too far. I must admit the only way I can realistically control my intake is to only buy enough that it will last me no more than a week or so of binging.



So true! I think I've actually scared myself off ever doing MDPV again.
Maybe my first mistake was buying a whole gram. A gram really is too much to have lying around given it's rediculously scary fiendishness.

Most vendors sell it in 100mg bags, so that would probably be the best quantity to buy for a first-timer with an addictive personality. At least that way, after 10 doses you have no choice but to stop.

The comedown from overdoing PV beats the comedowns from daily-use of amp sulphate, mdma & methamphetamine hands down IMO. A high dose PV binge results in psychological & emotional torture. 

I take my hat off to anyone who has good self-control with PV & who can use it moderatly.


----------



## Bella Figura

It really is the fiendiest drug I've tried, I find sticking to one or two small doses in a day helps avoid a dreadful comedown, I'll still get one but it won't be as horrible.

I was doing it about once a week for a while before not being able to handle that anymore (timed perfectly with losing my baggie of pv). I've found the baggie again |) but haven't dosed in a couple of months now. I consider it occasionally but remember how awful I end up feeling afterwards and its suddenly not so appealing 

I'm gonna stick to using it very rarely and small doses at that. Seeing as I'm trying to cut down on benzos, PV doesn't really help in that department.


----------



## Ero90

I've been on this drug for nearly 2 weeks now had a 4-5 day break in between though, started off my first day doing only 2 small lines n slept the night, but this stuff is just so fiendish i've started snorting well over 10 lines a day now and big ones as well, over twice the size of the ones i started with, i don't have scales so can't weigh up my doses but the lines i'm doing now are roughly 2-3cm long and quite heavy on the top.

Is it normal to be able (and feel i need to) to snort so much more after using this drug for a while? I bought 0.5g which came around 30 hours ago and i've nearly gone through the whole bag i must have around 150mg-ish left and i've done it all to myself apart from sorting a friend out a couple of lines.

What kind of danger am i putting myself in by doing this? There's not a lot on the web about this drug i've read through most of the Megathread's 1 & 2 but haven't seen anything really outlining the risks involved in snorting this much, i know i'm only meant to do 5mg lines and not re-dose within like at least 3-4 hours of the previous dose, but it's so hard not to, and the lines i've been doing recently must be over 20mg (rough guess, could be more could be less). Bear in mind i haven't eaten properly since Wednesday all i've had is a 1 & 1/2 croissants but been drinking lots of water/juice. Haven't consumed any other drugs apart form MDPV in the past week either.

Any one here had experience with taking large amounts of MDPV in a short amount of time? Positive or negative? I'm expecting the come-down to be really bad but i can handle that, just worried about any damage i could be doing to my body. Sorry for the long post rambled on a bit i blame the PeeVee.


----------



## Shambles

Hi, Ero - welcome to BL 

Although there's not a huge amount of research (if any?) into the potential dangers of MDPV abuse the consensus seems to be that it's pretty safe in the grand scheme of things. People have gone on ridiculous binges - I read of somebody smoking 500mg in day once but that must of been with tolerance... or maybe I made it up on a peevee binge :D

Personally, I've gone through 2g in 10 days back to back and round the clock. No sleep and little food where involved and I was dosing orally, nasally, smoked and IV. And combining with a fair few other drugs. The only real issue I've noticed is the lengthy and drawn out comedown from hell. Physically I don't feel too bad (mainly sleep-deprived and malnourished as you'd expect) but mentally and emotionally it can be pretty crippling. I find it takes a good 7-10 days to recover from that kinda level of (ab)use but feel fine once the ol' brain has built up it's necessaries again.

Not saying it's a wise thing to do, but it seems surprisingly easy on the body even in hideous excess. Probably best to leave a good gap between binges too to allow for that recovery. Which reminds me, I really shouldn't be tempted to buy another gram cos it's not been long since the last megabinge. Have fun and happy landings


----------



## Ero90

Thanks for the reply Shambles, that makes me feel a little safer with my use knowing that i'm not the craziest mofo when it comes to dosing peevee on this board hehe.

Just 1 more thing i was wondering is how does MDPV affect the kidneys? I only have 1 kidney due to my other getting removed when i was a child because it wasn't working properly. I've done loads of other drugs similar to MDPV like speed a few days in a row, crazy stuff like 20 pills in a night, doing pills 2 days in a row and MDMA etc. 

My kidney's been fine although i'll admit i find it hard to pee on any kind of stimulants be it MDPV, MDMA, speed,  but pills have made my organs feel a lot worse than MDPV has the morning after. Though i do notice pains in my kidney when i'm on/coming-down from MDPV.

I'm thinking of going to the doctors to get my kidney checked up does anyone know if this is possible to get a test on my kidney at the doctors? I just want to make sure i'm not doing an irreversible damage to it, seeing as i only have the 1. I've only been into hard drugs for the past 4 and a bit years from the age of 15-19 so i don't think i could have caused much damage to my kidney in that time although i'll admit i have battered every drug i've come across (except ofcourse regretamine) I think it's worth getting my kidney checked out though if thats actually possible? Sorry if i've been repeating myself again still pretty wasted from my peevee binge which ends tomorrow.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Ero90 said:


> *I'm expecting the come-down to be really bad but i can handle that*, just worried about any damage i could be doing to my body.



lol! You mean you THINK you can handle that!

Don't worry about your body. PV is very easy on the body.

The psychological/mental/emotional comedown from high dose MDPV use is by far the worst comedown I have ever experienced. To quote myself.....


> The comedown from overdoing PV beats the comedowns from daily-use of amp sulphate, mdma & methamphetamine hands down IMO. A high dose PV binge results in psychological & emotional torture.



I recently did 480mg in ~3 days & it took ~4 days to feel anywhere near normal again. Thats 4 days of emotional hell! 

Ero90 - I strongly advise you to stop dosing so high & so frequently ASAP. The comedown you are inevitably going to face, I would not wish on my worst enemy! 

Hope you take my advice on board & best of luck with the comedown.


----------



## Shambles

I really don't know about any risks to the kidneys but it's probably not their favourite thing for you to do with your time - especially if it's just the one lil lonesome kidney doing all the work. I can't say I've noticed any kidney pain whereas with speed I'd be feeling like I'd donated them without anaesthetic after a weeklong binge.

The main kidneyesque problem I've noted is that I find it hard to drink any liquids (can only sip and even then have to force myself) when on it. Combined with the malnourishment that's not such a good thing but a good flushing out with plenty of water and fruit juice on the comedown seems to deal with that. At least I hope it has 

If you are concerned then I'm sure you can ask your doctor for tests. I suspect it may be the peevee talking to an extent cos I often develop lil concerns and paranoias when binging on the stuff myself. See how you feel when you've come down, slept, eaten and rehydrated properly. I don't _think_ you need to be worrying about it but in your semi-kidneyed situation it's probably better safer than sorrier. I would advise waiting till you've recovered before going to your doctor and asking for tests cos you've been hammering exotic and obscure stims though. I'm pretty sure you'll be fine but am obviously not a doctor.

PS: I'll echo DMT here - good luck with that comedown and don't be surprised if you still feel crappy for a good week or so afterwards. All will be well though 

PPS: My top tip for mitigating the inevitable crash is to switch from nasal to oral dosing for the final landing approach. The extended duration seems to make it (slightly) smoother. Helps massively if you have access to benzos to ease the jitters and anxiety too


----------



## Ero90

Thanks again for the advice, it's helped me out a lot i will still probably arrange a meeting at the doctors just to check things over, my body has taken quite a battering over the years from all the chemicals so i want to be on the safe side.

*edit* Just want to add, what you were saying about finding it hard to drink any liquids i actually find i'm drinking lots of liquid when im on it, some how i'll end up with 4-5 different cups in my room each filled with water at different levels lol.

Also would say it's a good idea to drink a glass of milk if i haven't eaten anything in 2 days for the vitamins?

Ero


----------



## Shambles

Milk has more vitamins/minerals than water so I suspect that may be a plan, Ero. Fruit juices are also good


----------



## Acid4Blood

Rushin my balls off on 30mg peevee at the mo! So much for never touching it again! lol

I just rounded off the bag to half a gram tho. Thought i had 520mg left but actually had 560mg! 

Did 30mg about 2 hours ago. Gonna do the other 30mg in a while.
Forgot how good this shit feels!  Love the hornyness. :D
Had to take a bar a few mins ago. Heart poundin like mad! Feel fantastic tho  :D 

Lesson learned last time tho. No way I'm goin over 60mg tonite. The remaining half g is staying put! 

Ero90 - Please post here if your comedown is really bothering you. Empathy helps alot after prolonged high doses!


----------



## Evad

DMT4Blood said:


> Lesson learned last time tho. No way I'm goin over 60mg tonite. The remaining half g is staying put!



now taking bets on this statement


----------



## Shambles

I'll bet one of Spade's bollocks on the Post of Misery, Anguish & Doom coming in around Monday lunchtime 

Good luck there, DMT :D


----------



## Acid4Blood

^lol. All odds are in my favour once I keep reminding myself of the binge comedown! 

I can totally see why I lost control last time tho. Tis crazy stuff! :D


----------



## Acid4Blood

Shambles said:


> I'll bet one of Spade's bollocks on the Post of Misery, Anguish & Doom coming in around Monday lunchtime
> 
> Good luck there, DMT :D



Fuck that!!

Never again! (well... at least while the misery, anguish & doom are still fresh in my mind! )

Penty of Merlot & midazolam should knock me out at some stage before morning comes.


----------



## sizzurp

DMT4Blood said:


> The comedown from overdoing PV beats the comedowns from daily-use of amp sulphate, mdma & methamphetamine hands down IMO. A high dose PV binge results in psychological & emotional torture.
> 
> I take my hat off to anyone who has good self-control with PV & who can use it moderatly.



The real tan MDPV is amazing stuff but I totally agree the come down from binging or long term usage make life SUCK!  The depth and intensity of anhedonia, dysphoria, apathy and depression took me by surprise. After the tan became impossible for me to find I started using meth again. I had enjoyed 3 years drug free before all this. 

GOOD stimulants and GHB/1,4b is an awesome combo.

Physically I am able to maintain muscle, go to work, go to gym and feel healthy while on PV. As compared to being on meth where no matter what I do/eat my body refuses to keep muscle and I look like an evil version of myself. The last few batches of PV made my urine stink and had so much unwanted body load.


----------



## Acid4Blood

sizzurp said:


> The depth and intensity of anhedonia, dysphoria, apathy and depression took me by surprise.



Very accurate description of a high-dose peevee comedown.

Sham / Evad - Uz lost that bet last nite! 
Didn't go over 60mg.  Altho I did do ~300mg meph to help with fiending!
Was wired till around 6am but got a great sleep then thanks to 4mg xanax & 30mg midazolam. 

My son's granda took him out for the morning to let me ly-in. Fresh as a daisy now.  Off to dublin in an hour with my son to see my sister & her new baby.


----------



## davem

Hi y'all!! - well SWIM (?!!?) told me that they fancied trying the madness that is MDPV and despite a setback or two of being ripped off by unscrupulous suppliers (which they have managed to get refunds for from Alertpay!!!), they finally received 500mg 1st class recorded on Thursday, less than 24hrs after ordering, during the postal strike!! - Result....
Anyways, they had invested in a set of highly reliable chinese 0.01g scales from ebay, which they won for a mere penny...mind you the postage was £4.99, so a fiver in all, but all the way from China ffs!!
So, whilst trying to measure out some useable doses they realised that the scales are actually maybe only worth half a penny and the best they could do was roughly 30mg, then eyeball 6 doses = approx 5mg doses. They chopped up 50 doses worth and took it out on the town last night. Swims favourite RC of the moment is M1. 
They took 5mg(ish) of PV just before the evening meal at about 2000hrs, then about 30mg of M1 at 2145. Then another 5mg(ish) of PV at about 2230. Over the next couple of hours a pint and a half of lager was consumed (They were driving - got to keep it safe!!). About 0030 another 30mg of M1 and the same again about 0200.

They reported a most enjoyable evening, no bingeing - easy conversation, effortless dancing and great sex. SWIMS g/f reported the same on similar dosages. As was said earlier, their favourite RC is M1 and they use it sparingly for the subtler effects. It would appear that adding PV into the equation allows the M1 empathy experience and still keeps it chilled whilst providing access to energy for dancing / shagging and other fun stuff.
Access to sleep gained about 0400 via a can of cider and a cup of chamomile tea!!

SWIM stated that they really enjoy the complementing of the two RCs and see this as the way forward. They appreciate that bingeing PV can end in messy/painful times and will do everything to avoid this. The M1 is there for a bit of weekend fiending if required with low dosage PV to supplement occasionally. Certainly as a first pass, this has got the two thumbs up seal of approval :D

Apologies to those that may think SWIMS post isn't worth the time it took to type it due to lack of substance abuse - as you can see from their dosages they are a real hellfire wildcat, pushing the limits and bounderies . After a period of time doing that they actually realised the subtle effects of lower dosages are far more rewarding (for them) than taking so much they are not sure wtf happened. Obviously YMMV.

I believe they are planning a similar night tonight, only throwing a little MDMA into the equation too!! - happy helloween 

p.s. - all dosages taken orally, apparently....and PV was white stuff that clumped when being chopped up - handy for cramming into 200mg gel caps...lonely looking though!
p.p.s - MDPV is SWIMs initials, MDP + V. Anyone watching Trueblood will know that V = vampire blood = best drug out there...interesting co-incidence for halloween, no?


----------



## Ero90

Just a tip for you all if it hasn't already been mentioned, if you're going to end up going on a few day binge of MDPV like i have and you don't particularly enjoy having piles/haemorrhoids after the binge, then try not to go to toilet too often to force decrement out like me :/


----------



## aynsoph

*MDPV IS ILLEGAL in the United States!*

I just found out it *IS* illegal to import and possess MDPV, even though it's not a named Scheduled drug, but "*contains*" Pyrovalerone, a Schedule 5 Substance, in its structure...plus, it stimulates:

http://www.deadiversion.usdoj.gov/21cfr/cfr/1308/1308_15.htm

"(d) Stimulants. Unless specifically exempted or excluded or unless listed in another schedule, any material, compound, mixture, or preparation *which contains any quantity of the following substances having a stimulant effect on the central nervous system*, including its salts, isomers and salts of isomers:
(1) Pyrovalerone 1485 "

Then they do some type of conversion using conversion factors to find out the structural weight of the Pyrovalerone in the molecule Methylenedioxypyrovalerone.

http://www.deadiversion.usdoj.gov/quotas/conv_factor/index.html

Though the name methylenedioxypyrovalerone isn't on the list, it is still listed in the United States Code above...no *isomers*!



I think I just received a seizure of my MDPV from the mail.

First of all, the Registered Mail Number indicated the usual:

"Inbound International Arrival, DATE AND TIME, ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)"

But, then, no further updates for 14 days.

No "Inbound into Customs."   No "Inbound out of Customs."  No "Processed through Sort Facility."  No "Arrival at Post Office."   No updates at all.

But, ""Inbound International Arrival, DATE AND TIME, ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)."  That's where it ended for 14 dayS...until today.

A strange truck drove by and left our mail, a truck I had not seen before, I believe.  (I was waiting for my registered mail letter, which I thought would have legal MDPV in it, or a "Love Letter" from the USCBP, which I've heard so much about.)

The gate to my property was open, so he should have just driven right in and delivered the letter!

Instead, he left a notice in my mailbox that my registered mail letter would be available for pickup at the post office on Monday.

I don't think I'm going to pick it up.  What do you think would happen if I went?

Strangely, the night before the delivery of the pick-up notice, my cell phone starts lighting up at 4:00 AM in the morning.  I find out later that the GPS Locator was turned on.  I then disabled it, but I know 9-1-1 always has access.  I think someone might have been making sure I was at that address before leaving the notice.

BTW, it's the regular orange postal notice, even looks like my postal carrier's handwriting (it probably *is* his), and the person in the strange, big black truck also left us our regular mail, cards, letters.

Look at this:
http://forums.steroid.com/archive/index.php/t-102558.html

Then this:*snip*

But, then there's this:
http://edocket.access.gpo.gov/cfr_2002/aprqtr/19cfr145.59.htm


What do *you* think I should do?  What do *you* think is going on?
Bad supplier?  Customs really got it and they're waiting for me to sign for the package?
(But, it doesn't say on the pink slip that I have to sign anything, even though it's a registered letter.)
Is there a way I can sign a "non-signature?"

I just wish I could go there and I would have had my "*legal*" MDPV in the mail.



List of controlled substances:
http://www.deadiversion.usdoj.gov/schedules/schedules.htm

Conversion Factors for controlled substances:
http://www.deadiversion.usdoj.gov/quotas/conv_factor/index.html



All I wanted to do was to give up illegal drugs and move into the legal research chemical world, and now even that is shot.

What, am I going to kill myself drinking beer, or be filled with the Holy Spirit and drunk in His Presence?

I think they're upping their quotas for the end of the year by opening and seizing everything.  Well, most everything.
http://www.deadiversion.usdoj.gov/quotas/index.html


Anyway, 21 CFR clearly seems to state that anything "containing" pyrovalerone, as a material, compound, mixture, or preparation which contains any quantity of Pyrovalerone, and stimulates the C.N.S. Methylenedioxypyrovalerone "contains" pyrovalerone in its chemical structure, and the DEA has was to convert how to "weigh" that amount in the structure.

Can you imagine if they did a double-whammy and lumped methylenedioxy into the equation, as per MDMA?  Not likely, but please regard the previous paragraph.

21 CFR seems to outlaw methylenedioxypyrovalerone because it "contains" pyrovalerone in its chemical structure.



*Shout this from the rooftops and on all the threads!  I researched for months and didn't finally stumble upon the U.S. code on MDPV till now.

SPREAD THE WORD!*




[Sorry if I'm in the wrong thread, but this info has to get out!]


----------



## immad

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think you should (re)read the wikipedia article on it to grap the isomer concept. MDPV isn't an isomer of Pyrovalone.


----------



## aynsoph

immad said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think you should (re)read the wikipedia article on it to grap the isomer concept. MDPV isn't an isomer of Pyrovalone.



I edited for you.

I used to cook, so I should have remembered levo-dextro and racemates.

But, anyway, this stuff *seems* very likely to be illegal in the DEA's sight, but not by anyone I've read from on most of the internet, at least from some links popping up through tedious searching through google.


----------



## davem

Remember, research chemicals, not for human or animal consumption...so be ready to confirm with them the research you were about to carry out with it (it's a start)....then get in touch with the post office, tell them you've received the notification but aren't expecting anything and walk away from it....or of course you could just bluff your way through it all in the hope that you get it, but, is it worth the hassle...it does sound like a well dodgy set of coincidences.
Good luck whichever way it goes and whatever you decide to do - let us know how it goes.....


----------



## nuke

It's schedule 5, pyrovalerone.  The analogue law only extends to schedule 1 and 2 drugs.  That said, it could be considered an analogue of MDMA, however structurally different it may be, this is the DEA here and I'm sure if you went out selling kilograms quantities in the states they will both make your life a living hell and figure out some charge to lay on you.  And if God forbid someone dies from taking said compound, they'll probably nail you with manslaughter or murder.

So just be smart with it.  If you're going to use it, buy personal amounts, do not give it to your friends and exercise caution.

I tried sublingual the other night.  2mg.  It was as potent at 10mg oral methylphenidate instant release.  If I were to guess I'd say this stuff is about five times as potent as methylphenidate.  Probably my last adventure with the MDPV, I just think my prescribed ADHD meds work better.

My best guess is that your product is actually at the post office, waiting for you.

If you're busted with personal amount of controlled substance analogues your prosecution will likely fall under state jurisdiction too, the feds won't want to put their hands in it because providing a strong case for a controlled substance analogue requires paying scientists to speak about the compounds and results in prolonged legal battles.  The state itself would probably have a hard time with it too, and might drop the charges.  This is all for personal amounts though, you know, 250mg-2g or whatever.


----------



## aynsoph

*I hope to God it's in there, and no Seizure has/will happen*



nuke said:


> My best guess is that your product is actually at the post office, waiting for you.



THAT'S MY HOPE! 



nuke said:


> If you're busted with personal amount of controlled substance analogues your prosecution will likely fall under state jurisdiction too, the feds won't want to put their hands in it because providing a strong case for a controlled substance analogue requires paying scientists to speak about the compounds and results in prolonged legal battles.  The state itself would probably have a hard time with it too, and might drop the charges.  This is all for personal amounts though, you know, 250mg-2g or whatever.



IMPORTING/EXPORTING OF SHED. 4 & 5's, seemingly no matter the quantity, is up to a year in jail.

http://74.125.93.132/search?q=cache...ces&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a

This is all so funny, because all I wanted to do was stay legal, get out of everything illegal, and be a "good citizen" of this country.

I'll just have to stick with Benzedrex occasionally, until they might go after that.

If I wanted anything illegal, I would drive 35 miles away and get c/H/or mj, and I don't want to do that anymore.

Thanks all!


----------



## Bare_head

i really used to love mdpv, and when people talk about its effects it gets me interested again. though the talk of how feindish it is put me right off , bringing back the memory of losing around a stone in a month, becoming a paranoid mess and turned to an addictive dick head!


----------



## Shambles

robydoo24 said:


> Us Europeans don't really need to know about it.



I believe this is the main MDPV thread on BL and is used by people all over the world. Also, we like visitors 

*waves at the non-Europerans and Africans*


----------



## Bella Figura

*middle eastern guy waves back at shambles*


----------



## Shambles

*hides from the probable terrorist*


----------



## Bella Figura

YALALALALALA

no caps


----------



## polidelaiko

Can you continue a MDPV binge with other drugs?


----------



## Riklet

I'd probably just go to sleep after a benzo personally, but then I am boring and lacking in binge power :D

I would avoid meph or 4FA personally, and only consider a psychedelic if you don't feel too strung out.  If you feel pretty good then why not trip, but I think hammering something like 4-FA or mcat could get your heart pumping weirdly after PV.  I have however used methylone after MDPV and I was fine, although I find M1 a bit tough on the heart.

I don't usually crash on the tan PV, just decend to reality and feel a little bluhhh.  Benzos and ketamine are good crutches though if you're hurting, or G.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Bare_head said:


> i really used to love mdpv, and when people talk about its effects it gets me interested again. though the talk of how feindish it is put me right off , bringing back the memory of losing around a stone in a month, becoming a paranoid mess and turned to an addictive dick head!



Storing this in my memory.


----------

